# Mamas or soon to be mamas who are morbidly obese, lets be buddies!



## hello_kitty

Hi ladies! I decided to start this thread for all the ladies who like me, are morbidly obese and are working hard to lose weight. We can become each other's supporters and include weekly updates of the pounds/inches we lose each week. If you like, you can also attach your current picture and update new pics whenever you like. Here is a little background of myself:

I am 23 years old and have a 9 month old baby boy. I was stick thin as a child and started gaining weight when I was around 16. It started slow but ballooned when I was 17. My weight gain is due to poor eating habits after my dad passed away. Currently I am 221.8 lbs and ideally I would like to lose between 102-107 lbs. Today will be the first day of my journey! I might possibly update my current pic tomorrow if I have any followers. Looking forward to gaining some buddies!

today's weight (8/05/13) 221.8 

next weigh in 8/12/13


https://tickers.TickerFactory.com/ezt/t/w9jMATs/weight.png


----------



## Weenie19

Hi Hun

I have a 17 month old and currently weigh 189lbs. Prior to this I was 220lbs but lost weight during my pregnancy due to really nasty morning sickness (the baby was 8lbs lol)

I really want to get to 130/140lbs asap and lost 10lbs at Slimming World earlier this year.

I intend to really commit to this from Monday (once I've stopped working from home). My aim is to do the 10 minute belly fat blaster DVD every morning combined with returning to the slimming world diet. I'm lucky that I lose well when I commit to putting the work in. The sad thing is I lack wilpower and give up quickly.

Having a diet buddy would be great :happydance:

Good Luck x


----------



## hello_kitty

Weenie19 said:


> Hi Hun
> 
> I have a 17 month old and currently weigh 189lbs. Prior to this I was 220lbs but lost weight during my pregnancy due to really nasty morning sickness (the baby was 8lbs lol)
> 
> I really want to get to 130/140lbs asap and lost 10lbs at Slimming World earlier this year.
> 
> I intend to really commit to this from Monday (once I've stopped working from home). My aim is to do the 10 minute belly fat blaster DVD every morning combined with returning to the slimming world diet. I'm lucky that I lose well when I commit to putting the work in. The sad thing is I lack wilpower and give up quickly.
> 
> Having a diet buddy would be great :happydance:
> 
> Good Luck x

Weenie19, I'm glad you have found this thread! Its nice to have buddy so we can support each other. Currently I am working from home for 4 hours every day and I am done by 12 noon. Its not a big deal really. I have a pretty easy going baby who gives me plenty time to do what I want, yet...I still lack the willpower! He is taking his nap right now and I should be doing something, such as playing the dancing game on kinect...yet I am getting ready to play bingo on my tablet. I am really, really overweight and the weight does come off for me if I put work into it...but gotta admit I am too lazy! Good job on losing that weight though!


----------



## CottlestonPie

Hi ladies mind if I join you?
Im mum to a 2 year old lil man and 9 week old twin boys. Im currently 2 stone up on my pre-twin-pregnancy weight. Being a stay at home mum with these 3 means I dont have time to pick or prepaprehealthy meals and snacks and find myself going to the cupboard and grabbing a bag of crisps or sticking a bit of cheese between 2 slices of bread whenever I can. Then dh comes home and cooks enough food for 4 but we eat it anyway. Our portion control is ridiculous.
The final straw came today when dh, without realising, said something about the "fat girl sizes" while we were shopping before realising he was referring to clothes that are sometimes snug on me.

Everyone keeps telling me its ok because I just had 2 babies but enough is enough. I need a kick up the backsise, not people trying to be nice.

im 29. 5ft 4" and somewhere in the region of 245 to 250lbs. I'll do a weigh in and maybe measure inches tomorrow morning before ive eaten.
Im aiming to lose 2st by Christmas. 100lb+ in total.

Im not sure how/when I will get time to exercise but I can at least start with healthier eating. 

Good luck girls. .. lets do this!


----------



## hello_kitty

Welcome cottlestonPie!

Wow 3 babies under 2, it must be crazy! I have no problem cooking my own meals, and usually they are healthier than fast foods and restaurants but I have a major problem with portion control. No matter how lean the food is if you eat too much it's gonna add up. Next weigh in will be in 3 days for me. Last time I took measurements of my waist, it was 47.5 inches.


----------



## Laura617

Hello ladies. May I join?

My name is Laura. I have two boys my oldest will be 3 at the end of next month (can't believe that!) and I have a 7 month old. 
I'm 31 years old, 5'8 and currently weight 272lbs. 

I have been heavy since I was a kid and have very bad habits I'm trying to break. When I was younger my mom fried every food and in the mornings on our way to school instead of a normal breakfast she would just grab me a bag of chips and a soda so that's how I ate and continued to eat as I got older. I also eat emotionally so having to really work at changing things.

I started walking/jogging (jogging in spurts as much as I can do at the moment) about 2 weeks ago. I have missed 2 days out of the past 2 weeks but other then that I have walked at least a mile everyday (sometimes I do this twice a day). I'm just really hoping to add in new exercises and work my way up to jogging that whole mile then maybe 2 miles!

I started at 275 2 weeks ago and progress is slow but today I weighs in at 272. I don't have a goal yet except to hopefully stay motivated until I am healthy.


----------



## hello_kitty

Nice to have you join us Laura! At least you are motivated enough to do some activity. Ever since being pregnant, I have been very lazy and have led a sedentary life...well except for doing chores around the house. 

So tonight I brought my younger siblings to apple bee's but I didnt eat much...which means I am hungry NOW..at midnight! I gotta eat though otherwise I wouldnt be able to sleep tonight. My siblings have been here the whole day and got me too occupied to eat.


----------



## Laura617

Motivation is a big problem for me. I have to argue with myself everyday and thankfully so far the get up and move part has won.


----------



## hello_kitty

Unlike you, the lazy monster inside me always win the battle. It has got to change! I really want to go to the gym but the membership is too expensive...Oh well, gotta go grocery shopping now. Will update my weight tomorrow, which I am positively sure has gone up.


----------



## Laura617

I would love to goto the gym too but yeah way too expensive and with 2 kids its even harder. We got a jogging stroller which has helped me as I can put the boys in there and go, my almost 3 year old goes along with the stroller because we take a break at the park to play before coming home lol.

I'll do a weigh in tomorrow too and I'm sure mine has gone up too as I ate pretty bad today and yesterday.


----------



## Laura617

Alright so I forgot to weight in today and I like to weigh in at the same time of day so will wait until tomorrow now. How about you ladies, any weight ins?


----------



## CottlestonPie

I did my first weigh in yesterday at 244lbs.

Currently trying to find low calorie snacks for between meals. Apples are fine but I get bored! I have low fat hummus as a treat with carrot or breadsticks. Also trying to use crackerbread as an alternative to sandwiches as theyre only 19cal each.

Dh has a meeting with his boss this week to find out if he is allowed to work from home 2 days a week. If its granted I'll be swimming 7-8am on those days. Ive yet to work out how else I'll get in much exercise eeek


----------



## Laura617

Swimming is apparently great so hope that works out for you. I love snacking so am looking for snacks too but I never feel satisfied unless its sweet so have been looking up some low calorie muffins and might try making some of those. Good activity for my son too as he loves to help cook (I let him stir lol).

About to do my weigh in so I will update in a bit and thinking of trying the 30 day shred as it seems really popular, anyone have any experience with it?


----------



## Laura617

Alright just weighed in. Still 272. In honestly feeling a bit discouraged, I'm workin like crazy right now waking and jogging and most days lately have done the 1 mile 2 times a day but I'm also watching calories. I have a couple days that weren't great but have mostly stayed at or under 1500 calories and yesterday I was around 1400 and jogged more then I have been able to before and I'm getting no results :-(.
Oh well just gotta try and shake it off and keep going.


----------



## hello_kitty

Hi ladies, 

my husband has been studying for his finals which is tomorrow and I have been super busy taking care of lo and trying to keep him out of my dh's workplace. He's finally asleep now, so I have some spare time to come on here and see how everyone is doing. I got a chance to weigh myself this morning and I was 219.6...so I lost 2.2 lbs in 8 days. Which is not bad...but I have ran into that number several times (you see it keeps jumping from 219 - 224) and tired of seeing it. Sometimes I wanna smack myself on the head with a frying pan because I do the stupidest things! I was 16 lbs under my pre pregnancy weight 2 months postpartum but now gained it all back but maybe the last 2-5 lbs. If only I was determined and motivated, I wouldnt be where I am now (sigh)...well, I will be weighing in again next Tuesday and see how that goes.

CottlestonePie - Good job! That is an improvement isnt it?

Laura - One thing I learn is not to be discouraged! That has happened to me soo many times that I've lost count...but at the end I never give up. I've heard some people say that it my take awhile and that you might feel like hitting rock bottom but if you dont give up, you will get there and thats when the pounds will really shed.

Ok ladies, lets have an awesome week and keep each other updated!


----------



## topsy

Hi girls, can I join you please?

I am 32, 5 f 7 and around 294lbs :( I am trying to eat healthy and ( as off last week) joined a gym, which i am to go 3 hours a week at the mo.

I would like to loose around 160lbs so am in this for the LONG hall.

CottlestonPie-I like the crisp breads and have been having rivta in stead of bread to. oatcakes with LF hummus is nice too :)

xxx


----------



## hello_kitty

Welcome topsy! 

Its good that you are making changes to your lifestyle..unlike me! I havent made any changes yet except for cutting the late night suppers. I did my mid week weigh in on on Thursday and I weighed 218! I was happy but it didnt last long. Now I am back to 221. Gonna weigh myself again on Tuesday for my weekly updates. Hope I go below 219.6, which was my weight last Tuesday.


----------



## CottlestonPie

I didn't weigh in today. I know I've been bad. 4 weeks of AF and AF cravings have been a bit too much to ignore this week. So I guess im just hoping to stay the same next week and start again.


----------



## hello_kitty

CottlestonPie said:


> I didn't weigh in today. I know I've been bad. 4 weeks of AF and AF cravings have been a bit too much to ignore this week. So I guess im just hoping to stay the same next week and start again.

You had 4 weeks of AF?


----------



## CottlestonPie

Yeah... first one since my c section so it was long and horrible. Think it's finally over though so back on track hopefully!


----------



## heyyydayyy

Hi ladies mind if I join you? I'm 5'3" and weigh 235 lbs. I'd love to get down to 145 lbs, but I would be content at 160. At the end of my pregnancy I was 244 lbs. Kind of discouraging that I'm not even 10 lbs down after I had my baby! (Not to mention it's been 9 months since she was born!) I'm currently doing Weight Watchers and just started the Insanity program. It's nice to know there are other ladies out there trying to lose a significant amount of weight too. :thumbup:


----------



## hello_kitty

heyyydayyy said:


> Hi ladies mind if I join you? I'm 5'3" and weigh 235 lbs. I'd love to get down to 145 lbs, but I would be content at 160. At the end of my pregnancy I was 244 lbs. Kind of discouraging that I'm not even 10 lbs down after I had my baby! (Not to mention it's been 9 months since she was born!) I'm currently doing Weight Watchers and just started the Insanity program. It's nice to know there are other ladies out there trying to lose a significant amount of weight too. :thumbup:

Hello heyyydayyy! Welcome! I haven't gone on here for awhile and have bad news. I didn't lose anything but gained 4 lbs! Yikes. I thought of joining ww, heard it was good but I don't have the time!

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## CottlestonPie

Badly lol
I havent weighed myself as I know its not good. Good news though is that AF is gone fiiiiiinally so hopefully that'll stop the bloat and the cravings I've had for the whole of August!
I'm going to get a little pocket notepad to carry around with me and I'm going to write down EVERYTHING i eat. I think I need to see it written down to figure out how to change my habits.


----------



## Embo78

Hi everyone. Please can I join. I'm not morbidly obese any more but I was when I started my diet. I was 266.5 lbs and I'm now 203 lbs.

My ultimate goal is to be 10 stone 6 but because I'm on a meal replacement diet I need to get down to about 10 stone so that when I refeed and gain the water weight, I'll be right where I want to be at 10 stone 6.

I started off at weightwatchers and lost 50 odd lbs but then went on the VLC diet to fit in my wedding dress that I bought 5 sizes too small!!!


----------



## Claudia83

I'd like to join in if it's ok!
I'm 5'3.5" currently weighing in at 199.2lbs.
I was 179 pre pregnancy and gained 63lbs while pregnant! At c-section, I was 242. After his birth, I lost a lot of weight and got down to 196 when he was 3 months old. I just stopped trying, got busy (and sleep deprived) and got back up to 213 and stayed there for a bit. This time around, I started at 203. I have been working out 5 days a week doing Zumba, Zumba Wii, Pilates Mat (for my c-section pouch) and using the Elliptical and treadmill for interval walking/jogging. I have started to add in weights. I lose very slowly. It has always been that way. My lowest weight I was 148 but i had to work SO hard to get there. I was doing 2-3 hour workouts every Saturday along with 1-2 hour gym sessions every other day and jogging when I would get bored- read: single and living alone. I have NONE of that time anymore.
Currently I have my calorie goals set to 1600. I am always under and usually net 1200 calories after working out. I am on MFP as csteinmetz83, please add me!

My biggest problem is FOOD. I LOVE food. I am a foodie who enjoys trying new dishes and gourmet cuisine. I LOVE to bake (carb fiend) and have a passion for food and it gets the best of me.

My other problem is motivation. I will sometimes need someone to tell me JUST DO IT and then I do.


----------



## hello_kitty

Welcome Claudia and Embo! 

It seems like weight watchers works pretty good. I would love to join, but I really cant find the time though. One thing I figured is that its sooo hard working out carrying all this excessive body weight! I wish there was a way to lose some weight by dieting and then slowly add in exercise as the pounds drop. I mean I can do probably 30 minutes of exercise at a time and I get too dizzy to do anymore.

I have a problem with food too. I dont have problem with junk food, I actually cook my own meals most of the time. I believe I cook decent meals but its just the portion size. I eat when I am even the slightest hungry although I just ate 2 hours ago! I always end up telling myself today's the last day and I will be serious tomorrow.


----------



## topsy

girls I love food too, and to cook I struggle with portion size too!

Am loving snacks of an apple and about 10-12 almonds at the mo :) xxx


----------



## hello_kitty

I will try to limit my portion size today and see how that goes and will weigh in a week from today.


----------



## Claudia83

hello_kitty said:


> I have a problem with food too. I dont have problem with junk food, I actually cook my own meals most of the time. I believe I cook decent meals but its just the portion size. I eat when I am even the slightest hungry although I just ate 2 hours ago! I always end up telling myself today's the last day and I will be serious tomorrow.

I don't eat a lot of processed junk food either, but my portion could use some help. I also have a hard time allowing food to set in, so I keep eating. I've been so use to 'hurry up and eat' with being in a work environment and now being a mom.


----------



## heyyydayyy

Claudia83 said:


> hello_kitty said:
> 
> 
> I have a problem with food too. I dont have problem with junk food, I actually cook my own meals most of the time. I believe I cook decent meals but its just the portion size. I eat when I am even the slightest hungry although I just ate 2 hours ago! I always end up telling myself today's the last day and I will be serious tomorrow.
> 
> I don't eat a lot of processed junk food either, but my portion could use some help. I also have a hard time allowing food to set in, so I keep eating. I've been so use to 'hurry up and eat' with being in a work environment and now being a mom.Click to expand...

Ugh. This, exactly. I eat pretty dang healthy. I don't even remember the last time I had fast food or anything relatively greasy. But I love eating in bulk! :dohh: I can sit and eat broccoli with hummus all day...too bad it stops being healthy after the first 5 bites. :(


----------



## OwlBump

Hello ladies, mind if i join you? 

I'm just outside of the morbidly obese category now (only just!) I'm 21 and not a mummy but trying to fall pregnant at the moment but so far no bump but i'm trying to bring my weight down to help :)

I started to eat better and control my portions and trying to control snacking :pizza: July 17th this year and i'm seeing results slowly but surely. 

Start weight 246.5lbs BMI 41 :oops:
Sept 1st weight 235.4lbs BMI 39.2 :happydance:

I hope to get down to 128lbs BMI 21ish eventually.

OwlBump


----------



## hello_kitty

Welcome OwlBump!

I agree, too much of anything, even if its healthy, turns out bad. Lets say an apple has 50 cal (I reallly dont know how many calories is in it) and you eat 10 in a day thats already 500 calories and imagine the sugar. Any problem area that I found is that I skip a lot of meals. I definitely dotn eat breakfast. I work from home from 8 am - 12 pm and sometimes I have trouble just from getting up. Then when I'm off work, I have to tend to the lo which takes about an hour. Most days I dont eat until late in the afternoon...like today its past 2 pm and I still havent eaten a single thing.

Update - last time I mentioned gaining 4 lbs, today I am back to my initial weight of 221.8. My bmi is 39.3 so I am not morbidly obese yet (I thought I was) but I am getting there if I dont change something.


----------



## OwlBump

I have the meal skipping problem too but nothing stops me from eating i just forget :/ Despite being up for 6 hours or so I've not yet had breakfast and just had a cup of tea for lunch :S I do this a lot but i don't usually notice until well into the afternoon then i binge eat on sweet snacks :( 

I'm off to the Swimming pool for the first time in a year this evening with my OH hoping to get in some exercise ^^ half hour walk there an hours swim and half hour walk back is the plan!

Just weighed in (i couldn't resist!) Lost another 1lb so thats 12.1lbs in total now :D I hit my 10% weight loss mini goal :D

Next one is only a few lbs away, hope to get my 1 stone target by the end of next week :)


----------



## hello_kitty

Wow OwlBump that is very good! I wish I could lose something. My weight keeps fluctuating. So I decided to join the gym. My husband encouraged it. The only downside is it doesnt have a child care facility inside the gym so I will have to wake up at 6:30 am to go to the gym for an hour before while my dh is watching the lo, and then I have to get home before 8 am to work. We were gonna start ttc #2 but decided to hold off on that because we are planning a big trip in February of next year. We will be traveling abroad to visit dh's family. I have 5 months to lose as much weight as I can because people over there are really fit i dont want to feel like an outcast.

btw, does anyone in here crave sweets when they are super hungry or is it just me? Like when I am super hungry I think of a cookie.


----------



## OwlBump

Ohh I'd love to join a gym but they all seem so expensive especially when there's 2 of you wanting to go :/

Good luck with loosing before your trip :)

Ohhh sweet foods, how they are my enemy! Just alittle hungry or bored and those darn things.... Mmmm.... Yes... I have a "problem" with sweet foods; cookies, chocolate, cake :S you name it i enjoy it waaay too much. Like 2 or 3 times too much :(


----------



## hello_kitty

I didnt get to go to the gym this morning =(. I just cant wake myself up! I hear the alarm go off but just couldnt pull myself out of bed stupid me. I currently have 2 options there's a gym that costs $20 more that has child care services (an extra $25), I can go whenever I want, and the gym I want to go to is only 10 a month but doesnt have child care so I have to wake up super early before work so dh can take care of lo. My mom will be coming back in early october and she lives close to the gym so it shouldnt be a problem for her to take of lo for an hour will I go.

I just feel lost...and I will continue to feel lost until I am able to get some activity in. Btw, has anyone played with kinect before? I got all of the just dance games and I gotta admit it does make me sweat quite a bit though not as much as going to the gym.


----------



## hello_kitty

Hi ladies, 
How is everyone doing? So my gym plan is not working out. Gosh some people can be so selfish. My husband, the person who encouraged me to join the gym decided to not take care of our child anymore. Today is Saturday and I really wanted to go. Our son woke up at around 8 am and when it was 8:30 I told my husband that I wanted to go to the gym but he wouldnt let me. He said I had to stay home and take care of our baby since he is tired.


----------



## topsy

I kind of went backward then stalled! gained 1 1/4 lbs this week but hoping its the Chinese I ate.

Sorry hun you cant get to the gym that doent seem fair at all :( xx


----------



## LoveSanrio

Hey everyone! I am currently pregnant with my last baby, and I am NOT trying to lose any weight right now, until after LO arrives. I am very determined though, after she comes, to lose this weight. I weighed 150 pounds when I got pregnant for the first time. I am 5'4, so it was okay. I am getting ready to have my 5th baby, am 7 months pregnant, and weigh over 300 pounds... I am very embarrassed about that. I had my kids very close together and just never lost the weight in between pregnancies.

Well, this time around I was diagnosed with Gestational Diabetes. It was REALLY scary at first, but I think it is a blessing in disguise. I have been meeting with a nutritionist because of this, and she has given me SO MUCH useful information on how to eat right, and I feel confident in applying this after baby comes. You never really realize how bad some foods are.... even foods that are advertised as healthy, until you have diabetes! It has been a HUGE eye opener for me to say the least.

Since I have altered my diet to a strict diabetic diet, I have lost 6 pounds. This is in less than 2 weeks btw. My dr says it is okay, as I was concerned since everyone thinks pregnancy=weight gain... but he says baby is gaining just fine. I have a specific meal plan, and there are food I am absolutely NOT aloud to touch for any reason. I have a list of foods that are off limits, and follow my meal plan other than that. I have a low carb diet, and am allowed a specific amount of carbs at each meal through the day.

Once I have my baby I will be sticking to this plan until my body has recovered from my c section (repeat). After that I will be cutting down carbs even more, and attempting a diet known as the Keto Diet. It is pretty much like the Atkins Diet. I have a lot of weight to lose, and it si known to work very well for people that need to lose a lot. Also, carbs have ALWAYS been an issue for me. I never have been a sweets eater...but carbs were bad in my diet, and look at all the weight I gained! Crazy! Anyhow, this is what I will be trying. I just wanted to stop in and get to know you ladies now, ahead of time, and maybe see what is working or not working for you so I can get some ideas! :)


----------



## hello_kitty

Welcome LoveSanrio!

I too had gd when I was pregnant. This is my first child and although we wanted our babies close in age, decided to take a break so I can lose some weight. So far no luck. I was 224 pre pregnancy and after baby was here I lose 16 pounds in 2 months. I think that was due to breastfeeding. Now I am 222 so still not back to my pre-pregnancy weight but very close. 

So I decided to try p90x instead of going to the gym to see how that works out. I am also adjusting my diet. I ate steak with salad today and I have to admit it is not filling! I still feel hungry, but I guess gotta suck it up if I wanna lose weight. Time to give lo his bedtime bath, bye ladies!


----------



## rhdr9193..x

Can I join please? 
I'm 20, 5 foot 4 and 205lbs :(
I want to get down to 140lbs. I'm finding this hard, I love food too much!


----------



## heyyydayyy

rhdr9193..x said:


> Can I join please?
> I'm 20, 5 foot 4 and 205lbs :(
> I want to get down to 140lbs. I'm finding this hard, I love food too much!

Welcome! :flower: I totally get what you mean. There are days when I am so determined and by the end of the day I'm proud for eating well...but then there are days where everything goes out the window because I can't stop myself from indulging!

My goal weight is 145, but I would LOVE to be back down to 175 (where I was before I got pregnant).


----------



## hello_kitty

Welcome rhdr9193..x!

I also love food and its probably the major problem for anyone. I went to Seattle for a mini trip and stayed overnight. Before I left I was 222 and when I went there I gave in to temptation and ate to my heart's content. I allowed a max of 2 lbs weight gain. Guess what happened when I stepped on the scale as soon as I came back? It was 228.6? I was like "ok what did I just see?" How could anyone gain 6 lbs in 2 days??


----------



## rhdr9193..x

It's rubbish. I seem to look at food and gain weight :( x


----------



## jessicasmum

Hi ladies :hi: is it ok if I join please?

My name is Heather, I'm married and have 1 child Jessica who is 8 years old.
We were TTC from march until beginning of last month without any luck so now we are on a break until we both lose some weight because really it wasn't healthy TTC the weight we are. I probably wont lose all my weight before TTC again but I'm hoping to get down to just the over weight category and not the obese.

I'm 5 ft 7 and weigh just under 17 stones (238 pounds) so hoping to get down to 13 stone 9 (191 pounds) before TTC again to put me in the over weight category. 11 stone 5 (159 pounds) is classed as the highest end of normal weight for my height though.

I'm not starting dieting until Monday though, excuses but I have recently moved house and things have been a bit upside down, so Monday I'm going to start dieting and using exercise bike which I finally get to use now I have a spare bedroom for exercise equipment, so no more excuses for me now lol


----------



## OwlBump

Just thought i'd do a quickly stop by and say Welcome to the new people :) 

I just do a quick update, i was having a lazy week last week and it showed! 3 takeaways put me up 2.8lbs to 237.2lbs :( BUT! This week i've had just the 1 and been swimming twice for 90 both times :D

Todays weigh in! = 3.6lbs lost = 233.6lbs 

Lost a total of 12.9lbs now can't wait to get both my 1 stone and under 230lbs milestone


----------



## heyyydayyy

OwlBump said:


> Just thought i'd do a quickly stop by and say Welcome to the new people :)
> 
> I just do a quick update, i was having a lazy week last week and it showed! 3 takeaways put me up 2.8lbs to 237.2lbs :( BUT! This week i've had just the 1 and been swimming twice for 90 both times :D
> 
> Todays weigh in! = 3.6lbs lost = 233.6lbs
> 
> Lost a total of 12.9lbs now can't wait to get both my 1 stone and under 230lbs milestone

Wow great job!!


I weighed in yesterday and was down 1.2 lbs. I do Weight Watchers and I've missed my last two meetings, so 1.2 isn't all that great considering it's been 3 weeks since I last weighed in! But hey, it's better than a gain right?

I'm going to stay focused this week and drink tons of water. Can't exercise atm because of my knee so I have to keep it together food-wise! :thumbup:


----------



## hello_kitty

Welcome Jessicasmum!

Congrats OwlBump and heyyydayyy! I also noticed if I cut down a few things, I would be able to lose weight drastically. We have so much fat to lose that just a small change would get us on our way.

Its been 5 days since I got back from seattle. After coming home I reportedly gained 6 lbs...well now I've lost all the weight and back down to 222.4 lbs. I just joined the gym yesterday. I am super anxious to go! Lets see what happens next week.


----------



## jessicasmum

Just a quick update: I didn't actually start my diet as planned on Monday :blush: too many excuses of ordering food in when people come round or going out for a meal, I think the novelty is wearing off now of our recent house move and with my daughter finally starting her new school Monday we can start getting into a normal routine. So I will order my healthy food shop for tomorrow or Monday and I will start my exercises while my hubby does the school run in the mornings, so NO MORE EXCUSES! I should write that on my fridge :haha:


----------



## hello_kitty

Heather, I am in the same boat as you! I havent lost anything and find myself stuck at 222 range (that was as of yesterday morning). We ate hotpot last night and I havent gone to the gym the past 3 days so I wont be surprised if the number has gone up.


----------



## jessicasmum

hello_kitty said:


> Heather, I am in the same boat as you! I havent lost anything and find myself stuck at 222 range (that was as of yesterday morning). We ate hotpot last night and I havent gone to the gym the past 3 days so I wont be surprised if the number has gone up.

What day is your weigh in day? ooooo hotpot, I really miss that since I became a vegetarian.


----------



## jessicasmum

So I finally started today!!!! (a day late :blush: ) I weighed myself this morning and I have put weight on so now 242 pounds :( so I need to lose 51 pounds to be in the over weight category before I will start TTC again.

I have had to eat so far is: belvita breakfast biscuits with a banana and a cup of tea (tea always skimmed milk and calorie free sweetner)
4 pieces of small whole meal bread (56 cals each) with light flora 2 pieces of quorn chicken slices lettuce and extra light salad cream, with a small can of pepsi max.

Exercises: 20 mins on exercise bike, 10 mins abs and then hand weights.


----------



## hello_kitty

Hi Heather (did I get that right)?

I find myself not weighing myself on a specific day anymore. I just weigh myself when I feel its been a week. This morning I weighed in and found myself weighing 221.6...which is 0.2 lbs lighter than my initial starting weight but thats still disappointing since its been over a month.


----------



## Claudia83

Hello ladies, I am STILL stuck at the same weight ( fluctuate from 199.6-200).
I have to say I cut back on some working out because I got SO depressed about NOT losing weight even though I had been working out SO hard. We've also been TTC #2 and right now, I FEEL pregnant but still getting BFN on pee stick. Ugh, so add disappointment onto that. Just fighting inner demons and TRYING to make good food choices.


----------



## OwlBump

Hey ladies, just a quick weigh in post :) Today I'm 232.4lbs i was battling the 235 mark for 2 weeks or so but since finding out about bump i'm on my best eating behavior so i hope it pays off, i haven't had a single cake/biscuit/piece of chocolate for 5Days!? I want to get my BMI as far under 35 as i can before June 2014.

July 17th - 246.5lbs BMI 41
August 13th - 239.4lbs BMI 39.8
Today - 232.4lbs BMI 38.7 

Hope everyones doing ok


----------



## CottlestonPie

Hi ladies, i havent forgotten about this thread! 
I've only lost 2-3lb... but my bra is too lose in my chest. Its not an old bra so i know its not the elastic going, but ive still had to go down from the first/biggest fastening to the third in the past few weeks. My chest and natural waist are usually the first to change (sadly not my boobs or belly though!) so I'm hoping the loose bra is a good sign, even if the scale doesnt show much of a difference :thumbup:


----------



## jessicasmum

hello_kitty said:


> Hi Heather (did I get that right)?
> 
> I find myself not weighing myself on a specific day anymore. I just weigh myself when I feel its been a week. This morning I weighed in and found myself weighing 221.6...which is 0.2 lbs lighter than my initial starting weight but thats still disappointing since its been over a month.

Yeah you got it right, my name is Heather :)

Are you doing any exercise as well?


----------



## jessicasmum

I know I shouldn't of weighed myself so soon with only starting on Tuesday but the bathrooms scales was looking at me :haha: so thought I would jump on and I have lost 4 pounds already :happydance: I always lose quite a bit in my first week and I also think its to do with me being quite bloated recently due to my AF just finishing so back to 238 now, just got to stick to it and not undo what I lose like I always do.


----------



## jessicasmum

Question to you all: who else is wanting/needing to lose weight before they TTC again?


----------



## hello_kitty

CottlestonPie - that is really good! You are probably losing fat and gaining muscle. Muscle weighs more than fat so it doesnt seem like a lot but your bra is getting loose so thats good! Keep up the good work!

Owlbump - Massive congrats to you! I lost a little weight when I was pregnant and after I had my baby I was 16 lbs under my pre pregnancy weight.

Claudia dont give up! Sometimes I also feel like I hit a rock and get depressed but at one point you just have to keep going. I am also depressed right now because although I havent gained anything, I'm still not getting anywhere. I must start going to the gym again.

Hi Heather - I try to go to the gym at least an hour a day if not more. I always do resistance training first for 30 minutes and finish off with cardio. I havent been going to the gym the past few days though. My husband has been staying home and I get lazy from the wet weather. I have to start going again! Its good that you have lost 4 lbs though! I was 219.8 probably 2 days ago but now it went back up to 221.6. I just ordered some diet supplements. I did a lot of research and read reviews before I ordered it. I will try it out and tell you ladies if it works or not. Problem is I'm still breastfeeding my lo at night and its not safe. So I either have to wait until I wean him or stop breastfeeding him a month earlier than I planned.

Also, to answer your question about ttc #2, personally I would like to be thinner before having my second, because we dont plan on having another until early next year. Of course, I would like to get down to a smaller number by then...but its not a huge factor. Like if I were to get pregnant right now, I wouldnt mind. Being thinner at the time of ttc #2 is like icing on the cake...I hope Im making sense lol.


----------



## jessicasmum

hello_kitty that sounds really good what you are doing at the gym, I have never set foot in a gym myself a bit of a gymaphobic :haha: do you have a set amount of calories you like to have each day?

We are also hoping to start trying again at the beginning of next year, I'm hoping January but don't know how quickly I will lose the weight so could possible be later than that. Do you plan to carry on dieting when you start TTC?


----------



## hello_kitty

Heather, 

I've skipped the gym for about a week now, ever since we've been having bad weather...but thats no excuse. I am going to start going again tomorrow. I actually dont count calories. Its really hard to because most of the food I cook is Asian food and sometimes its hard to know how many calories is in that specific item. I just watch my portions. 

I have to lose weight before the end of this year, I dont think its an option not to because we want to travel overseas next year. I honestly dont want to go see his parents for the first time looking like this. If we wait until summer to give me more time, that means I have to hold off ttc until then, which I dont want to.

I actually didnt diet while ttc, I was on a diet while I was pregnant because i had gestational diabetes. I had to eat low carbs, which was why I lost 16 lbs (under pre pregnancy) after I had lo. Sadly I gained most of it back.


----------



## hello_kitty

Just wanna pop in here to update. I just weighed myself this morning and it was 220.4 lbs. Not really excited yet until I am seeing a number that I haven't seen in a long time. My weight fluctuates so much that I'm losing the excitement. Now off to run errands and then the gym. Have a nice day ladies!


----------



## jessicasmum

hello_kitty said:


> Heather,
> 
> I've skipped the gym for about a week now, ever since we've been having bad weather...but thats no excuse. I am going to start going again tomorrow. I actually dont count calories. Its really hard to because most of the food I cook is Asian food and sometimes its hard to know how many calories is in that specific item. I just watch my portions.
> 
> I have to lose weight before the end of this year, I dont think its an option not to because we want to travel overseas next year. I honestly dont want to go see his parents for the first time looking like this. If we wait until summer to give me more time, that means I have to hold off ttc until then, which I dont want to.
> 
> I actually didnt diet while ttc, I was on a diet while I was pregnant because i had gestational diabetes. I had to eat low carbs, which was why I lost 16 lbs (under pre pregnancy) after I had lo. Sadly I gained most of it back.


What weight do you want to get down to before you start TTC?
I understand what you mean with not wanting to see certain people when your not happy with your weight, we have recently moved house and town to live close to my husband's family and every time his mates come round I hide up stairs :( I know that sounds crazy but I'm ashamed for them to see me until I've lost enough weight.


----------



## jessicasmum

Just an update: it now has been a week of dieting and I have lost 8 pounds in total :happydance: I'm quite surprised as I did have a naughty take away on Sunday :blush: So my current weight now is 16 stone 10 pounds (234 pounds).


----------



## hello_kitty

Way to go Heather! That is very great! I wish I could lose that much in a week. So far, I havent lost anything, I might have gained some because I have been eating big portions but I only eat 2x a day though. Yea, I know its not the right way but its so hard to break the habit!

To be honest, I would like to be at least 140 before I ttc again...but with this whole visiting his family thing I need to be, not want, but need to be at least 120 before I feel comfortable to visit them. I'm not just nervous around them, but since I'm going to an Asian country, the culture there is different. People on the streets will literally stare at you if you are even just a bit overweight. I'm only human after all, and I gotta admit I dont want people staring at me when im walking down the street.


----------



## jessicasmum

hello_kitty said:


> Way to go Heather! That is very great! I wish I could lose that much in a week. So far, I havent lost anything, I might have gained some because I have been eating big portions but I only eat 2x a day though. Yea, I know its not the right way but its so hard to break the habit!
> 
> To be honest, I would like to be at least 140 before I ttc again...but with this whole visiting his family thing I need to be, not want, but need to be at least 120 before I feel comfortable to visit them. I'm not just nervous around them, but since I'm going to an Asian country, the culture there is different. People on the streets will literally stare at you if you are even just a bit overweight. I'm only human after all, and I gotta admit I dont want people staring at me when im walking down the street.

Thank you :D
Is it breakfast that you miss out? I know a lot of people don't like eating in the mornings especially anything with milk, I've started having a banana and breakfast biscuits with a cup of tea each morning, the oat so simple ones are lovely.

How tall are you? if you don't mind me asking. 140 pounds would be the lowest weight of all I would ever go down to, I'm 5 ft 7 and around that weight I was about size 10 so I wouldn't want under that.
That must be hard anyone judging you over your size. Are both you and your husband Asian? are you in the UK? Sorry if you think I am being too nosey.


----------



## hello_kitty

Heather, you are not nosy at all! I enjoy communicating with you! Yea, I usually skip breakfast. I work from home and usually my shift is 4 hours long from 8 am - 12 pm. Therefore, when I wake up for work I'm still half asleep! If I want a decent breakfast, I would have to wake up before 8 am and I with the limited number of hours I'm sleeping nowadays, there's no way I would sacrifice my sleep just to eat breakfast. While I'm working, I occasionally snack though...but again thats really rare.

Yes, my husband and I are both Asian and we live in the US.

I'm a typical Asian size, sadly. I am only 5 ft 3. My lowest weight ever was 115 and I wore a size 3 (juniors)...I'm guessing thats a size 4 in women's. When I was still thin I usually ranged from 120-127 though. I would never let myself go past 130. Size 6 would be really loose on me. I remember just slipping off the slacks without unbuttoning the pants. Its so ironic because back then I was so scared of gaining weight. I kept asking my family "do you think I'm fat?" and look at me now. To be honest, I dont know what happened to me. At one point I just let myself go. I really miss my old self. I can still picture myself the way I was, like it was just yesterday.

I was able to go back to the gym yesterday after 2 weeks of being lazy and it sure felt good. I just need to keep going.


----------



## jessicasmum

hello_kitty said:


> Heather, you are not nosy at all! I enjoy communicating with you! Yea, I usually skip breakfast. I work from home and usually my shift is 4 hours long from 8 am - 12 pm. Therefore, when I wake up for work I'm still half asleep! If I want a decent breakfast, I would have to wake up before 8 am and I with the limited number of hours I'm sleeping nowadays, there's no way I would sacrifice my sleep just to eat breakfast. While I'm working, I occasionally snack though...but again thats really rare.
> 
> Yes, my husband and I are both Asian and we live in the US.
> 
> I'm a typical Asian size, sadly. I am only 5 ft 3. My lowest weight ever was 115 and I wore a size 3 (juniors)...I'm guessing thats a size 4 in women's. When I was still thin I usually ranged from 120-127 though. I would never let myself go past 130. Size 6 would be really loose on me. I remember just slipping off the slacks without unbuttoning the pants. Its so ironic because back then I was so scared of gaining weight. I kept asking my family "do you think I'm fat?" and look at me now. To be honest, I dont know what happened to me. At one point I just let myself go. I really miss my old self. I can still picture myself the way I was, like it was just yesterday.
> 
> I was able to go back to the gym yesterday after 2 weeks of being lazy and it sure felt good. I just need to keep going.

Awww thanks I enjoy chatting with you too :)

I'm not sure about the difference between US dress size and UK. 
I know what you mean looking back I thought I was so fat looking in the mirror with a party dress on when I know now my stomach was flat with a size 10.

That's really good you've been able to go back the gym :thumbup:
I am suppose to be doing exercises every other day to start with but my day was to exercise today but couldn't because of my painful stomach :( it's causing quite a lot of discomfort but I think I have IBS :(


----------



## jessicasmum

Update: I have lost another 3 pounds!! so now I'm 16 stone and half (231 pounds), would be great if I could lose another 3 by Tuesday so then would be 1 stone in 2 weeks :)
Only done an hour exercise this week though due to my stomach problem :( I am meant to be doing half an hour exercise every other day, just hope this stomach problem wears off soon.


----------



## hello_kitty

Heather, you are on a roll! Wow, are you primarily just watching what you eat? I would love to lose as much as you in less than 2 weeks. I was back at the gym maybe 2 days ago, and havent gone back yet. I'm still not losing anything since I still havent cut down my portions. Keep up the good work!


----------



## jessicasmum

hello_kitty said:


> Heather, you are on a roll! Wow, are you primarily just watching what you eat? I would love to lose as much as you in less than 2 weeks. I was back at the gym maybe 2 days ago, and havent gone back yet. I'm still not losing anything since I still havent cut down my portions. Keep up the good work!

Thank you :D yeah I'm just eating no more than 1,500 calories per day (some days as little as 1,200) and I've only managed 2 hours of exercise in the 2 weeks. Not liking this painful stomach though I've just bought some green tea and peppermint tea so hoping this could help and some probiotics yoghurts.
Try not to be too dishearten (I know easier said than done), what is your favourite meal? maybe the portion size could stay a similar size just try a healthy alternative or change the way it's cooked maybe. I have had fried eggs but I have cooked them in "Fry Light" which is 1 calorie per spray, once you get the hang of using it they taste just as good but without the grease.


----------



## hello_kitty

Heather, 

Its good that you are limiting your calories. I am still breastfeeding so if I were to stay in that range I would definitely starve. My main goal that I need to work on right now is stop eating after a certain hour. I always cook dinner late so sometimes I dont eat until as late as 12 am (really bad, I know). I find myself losing weight the next morning if I dont eat late the night before. 

My little sis bought me a cute dress today in a size medium, hopign to encourage me to lose weight. So thoughtful of her. I weighed myself today and I am 220 even.


----------



## jessicasmum

hello_kitty said:


> Heather,
> 
> Its good that you are limiting your calories. I am still breastfeeding so if I were to stay in that range I would definitely starve. My main goal that I need to work on right now is stop eating after a certain hour. I always cook dinner late so sometimes I dont eat until as late as 12 am (really bad, I know). I find myself losing weight the next morning if I dont eat late the night before.
> 
> My little sis bought me a cute dress today in a size medium, hopign to encourage me to lose weight. So thoughtful of her. I weighed myself today and I am 220 even.

Wow 12 am! I struggle with sickness if I eat even after 9.

That's sweet of your sister being supportive and encouraging :)

Any loss is a plus :D it must be hard trying to lose while breast feeding also, I never breastfed my daughter but I plan to with my next just hope everything is ok for me to be able to with my meds.


----------



## hello_kitty

Weighed myself today because I was trying to weigh my son the old style way. I was holding him and then subtracted my weight. Discovered that I was 219.6. I am actually starting to get hopeful now since I am below the 220 range. Sadly, I have decided to wean my baby from breast milk so I can go on a stricter diet. I feel guilty about not reaching the 1 year mark but if I think about it he only feeds during the night anyways and my current milk supply is not enough to sustain him if I were to exclusively breast feed. Plus he's eating a lot of solids. I have been breastfeeding him half time since he was 8 months...so I guess weaning him an extra month early is not much is a difference.

I return, I can improve on my health and physical appearance so I can start to chase after him when he starts to learn how to walk.


----------



## jessicasmum

That's great your starting to feel more better now your under the 220 mark :D

You have done brilliantly for carrying on breastfeeding for so long you shouldn't feel bad or anything. I just hope to manage to breastfed my next until 6 months then I would be pleased with that.


----------



## jessicasmum

Update: I have now lost a stone (14 pounds)!!! So even if I just lose 2 pound a week from now on I will have lost the weight by 11th February which is only 3 weeks off from the latest date I wanted to lose by, so looking more doable now :D


----------



## hello_kitty

Heather yay! I am so proud of you! Starting to make me envious now lol. I tried taking the diet supplement yesterday and I did not feel well. It made me nauseous and more hungry (although I refrained from going board with eating). I also had a lack of energy. Probably another one of those fad diets. So back to breastfeeding it is.

I originally wanted to breastfeed for 6 months but during the process I developed a special bonding and wanted to extend the time to 1 year. What makes me feel worse about stopping though is that he doesnt have any teeth yet. If only he had some teeth and started biting I wouldnt be as hesitant to stop.


----------



## jessicasmum

Awww thank you.

Oh that's not good, where did you get the diet supplements from?

How old is your baby now? 1 year breastfeeding would be great, I suppose I will just see how things go with my future baby, I just thought 6 months but see when he/she gets teeth. I just want to experience the feeling because I never did with my daughter and I regret it but it wouldn't of worked out with my health at the time.

Do you mind me asking what you real name is (first name I mean)? ok if don't want to say :)


----------



## hello_kitty

Hi Heather, my first name is Lily. My baby is 11 months old right now...so 1 more month to go. I got the diet supplement off of ebay. I did a brief research before ordering guess I was being a little stupid. I did read the reviews on ebay and it was pretty mixed. My husband now wants to buy me this secret diet recipe package. Its a step by step guide to losing weight without the need to use any pills. It gives you recipes and stuff.

My initial thought was to breastfeed until he's 6 months or until he gets teeth which ever comes first...but I didnt expect to get so attached with him through breastfeeding. I guess the rule of thumb to breastfeed all my kids to 1 year now.

Good luck on breastfeeding your next baby. Its really not as hard as people say it is...the latching I mean. The bonding is truly once in a lifetime experience, you will enjoy it!


----------



## jessicasmum

Lily is a lovely name :) 

We had a naughty tea (dinner) last night but we have decided that we will have one tea (dinner) off once a week, my husband's sister has been doing slimming world for about a year now and has one full day off a week where she eats loads I thought that was a bit extreme so we just going to eat like dieting the rest of the day and only have the tea (dinner) what ever want once a week. We are realising now already that we cant eat as much as before so I think next time we might have half portions.

You never know what you can trust off sites like ebay :( what's the recipes plan diet called that your husband is getting you? its nice he's supportive, does he eat healthy himself? My husband has a lot to lose as well so we are doing the dieting together, he has lost 16 pounds in the 2 weeks.

I can't wait now to breastfeed :cloud9: I didn't have the bond I should of had when my daughter was a baby :( due to the experience I had with my health and I just want it to be so different next time.


----------



## hello_kitty

Thanks Heather, 

I'm also going with the one day a week where I can eat anything...if I end up starting my diet. Actually, I havent been really naughty but what I have noticed is that if I eat things that are soup based, it makes me heavier the next day. Dont know why.

I am amazed at how much your husband has lost! And this is all from watching what he eats alone? I seriously need to start going on a diet then! 

Yes, breastfeeding is such a great experience but now that my son is almost 12 months old now, he has gotten into the habit of comfort sucking which is starting to get annoying. It was great before he was mobile now he likes to use me as a pacifier.

Btw, the set of dieting books my husband found is written by Dr. Charles. I dont remember exactly whats its called since my husband is the one who looked into it. He is not overweight and he eats what I do but his long working hours plus he has to run a lot as a waiter thats how manage to not gain any weight.

I honestly dont think I would've gained weight if I have been eating the way I am now. There was a period when my dad passed away when I was a teenager and my mom stopped cooking ever since. I had to literally eat fast food as much as 3x a day. That was the period where I gained the most weight. 
Do you celebrate Halloween in the UK?


----------



## jessicasmum

hello_kitty said:


> Thanks Heather,
> 
> I'm also going with the one day a week where I can eat anything...if I end up starting my diet. Actually, I havent been really naughty but what I have noticed is that if I eat things that are soup based, it makes me heavier the next day. Dont know why.
> 
> I am amazed at how much your husband has lost! And this is all from watching what he eats alone? I seriously need to start going on a diet then!
> 
> Yes, breastfeeding is such a great experience but now that my son is almost 12 months old now, he has gotten into the habit of comfort sucking which is starting to get annoying. It was great before he was mobile now he likes to use me as a pacifier.
> 
> Btw, the set of dieting books my husband found is written by Dr. Charles. I dont remember exactly whats its called since my husband is the one who looked into it. He is not overweight and he eats what I do but his long working hours plus he has to run a lot as a waiter thats how manage to not gain any weight.
> 
> I honestly dont think I would've gained weight if I have been eating the way I am now. There was a period when my dad passed away when I was a teenager and my mom stopped cooking ever since. I had to literally eat fast food as much as 3x a day. That was the period where I gained the most weight.
> Do you celebrate Halloween in the UK?

I know but we ate so much rubbish and he does have quite a lot of weight to lose, yeah he's just been doing the same as me cut down the calories.

I'm really sorry about your dad :( I can only begin to imagine how tough it must of been losing a parent at a young age.

Yeah we celebrate Halloween here, it seems to have become more popular in recent years, we ourselves don't tend to make a big deal over it though just Jessica either goes trick or treating and/or goes to a fancy dress sleep over at my sister's with her children and their friends. Will you be celebrating it this year?

I'm feeling a bit down hearted on the losing weight this weeks as it feels it is slowing down now :( the scale doesn't seem to moving for either me or my husband, they do say after 2 weeks it slows down. I will be lucky to lose 1 or 2 pounds this week, I need to do the exercise next week for sure.


----------



## jessicasmum

Update: I went on scales yesterday morning and it was showing I have lost another 4 pounds, strange how it was showing nothing lost 2 days before so I was really pleased that I had now lost 18 pounds in total. BUT... probably a silly thing to do me and hubby had a pizza and chocolate because our daughter was on a sleep over :( we was suppose to be only having for one tea a week off and now we have had 2 this week :( I have probably undone that 4 pounds now. So I am going to try my very best to do exercise at least 4 times in the week starting from tomorrow.


----------



## hello_kitty

Heather that is really good! I think its ok to eat bad once in awhile. As long as you're still losing the weight in the long run. Its my turn to get discouraged now! I am back to 221.6. Our anniversary was 3 days ago so we had a pretty big meal and had a bunch of left overs that carried over until last night. As a result, I gained back the 2 lbs I lost...I keep starting fresh every time and manage to lose some but always gain it back when we cook a big meal.

My son's 1 year birthday is coming up in less than a month and he's not gaining weight, and suddenly decided not to eat. I wanted to fatten him up for his birthday. I've been pretty stressed out lately.


----------



## jessicasmum

Lily, really sorry your feeling so stressed out lately :hugs:

Your little boy have you shared your concerns over his eating with any health profession?

Congratulations on your anniversary by the way, how many years has it been now? It is always hard when special occasion come up to not eat big or unhealthy, it's easy to say don't be too down heartened but I know it is hard.
Have you received the recipe diet plan that your husband ordered yet?

I love Christmas but I am sort of dreading it with the eating, we are going out to eat this year so I'm thinking I wont buy as much food and my plan is to just have Christmas day off for the whole day but I know this is going to be hard with too many tempting treats around, it will be here before we know its only 10 more weeks!


----------



## hello_kitty

Hi Heather,

its been 3 years. My little guy has not been eating much and last night when my husband weighed him he was only 17.6 lbs! He's lost almost a lb. Its gotten to the point where I have to force feed him. The doctors say that its not a big problem and that he'll start eating again but its been 5 days since his fever has gone.

My husband hasnt ordered the recipe book yet. I'll ask him about it later and let you know.

There are so many people I know that are pregnant lately, makes me want to have another one now. There's 5 people I know that just got pregnant, some unplanned. Makes me kinda sad because at least they are passionate enough to get pregnant unplanned. I feel like my husband and I are not passionate anymore, we probably dtd once every 2 months or so...makes my self esteem go way down especially when I am the overweight one and he's not, and the comments he makes when I show him my friends's wedding pictures he's like "that guy (their husbands) is so ugly why does he get a pretty wife?"


----------



## Claudia83

Claudia83 said:


> Hello ladies, I am STILL stuck at the same weight ( fluctuate from 199.6-200).
> I have to say I cut back on some working out because I got SO depressed about NOT losing weight even though I had been working out SO hard. We've also been TTC #2 and right now, I FEEL pregnant but still getting BFN on pee stick. Ugh, so add disappointment onto that. Just fighting inner demons and TRYING to make good food choices.

Update:
I got my BFP last week! :happydance:
I also managed to get to 196.8!
Still calorie counting so hopefully trying to stay on track!


----------



## hello_kitty

Congrats Claudia! You're the 6th person I know that got pregnant!


----------



## jessicasmum

Congratulations Claudia :D here's to a happy healthy 9 months!!!


----------



## jessicasmum

hello_kitty said:


> Hi Heather,
> 
> its been 3 years. My little guy has not been eating much and last night when my husband weighed him he was only 17.6 lbs! He's lost almost a lb. Its gotten to the point where I have to force feed him. The doctors say that its not a big problem and that he'll start eating again but its been 5 days since his fever has gone.
> 
> My husband hasnt ordered the recipe book yet. I'll ask him about it later and let you know.
> 
> There are so many people I know that are pregnant lately, makes me want to have another one now. There's 5 people I know that just got pregnant, some unplanned. Makes me kinda sad because at least they are passionate enough to get pregnant unplanned. I feel like my husband and I are not passionate anymore, we probably dtd once every 2 months or so...makes my self esteem go way down especially when I am the overweight one and he's not, and the comments he makes when I show him my friends's wedding pictures he's like "that guy (their husbands) is so ugly why does he get a pretty wife?"

:( Has your little man's eating not improved still? it's easy for the doctor to say it's nothing to worry about but I would be worried sick if it was my child. Is he drinking enough though?

Was you and hubby together long before you got married? It's mine and hubby's 5th wedding anniversary on 1st December and we been together over 10 years.

I know it hard when it feels like everybody around is getting pregnant, my husband's best friend GF is 20 weeks pregnant and the thing that has madden me about them is that they were only together a couple or so months and we found out this week that they told my husband's other friend that they said before she got pregnant that they were going to get pregnant so they could get a 3 bedroomed house. This is about the 5th different woman he has gotten pregnant :growlmad:

Have you not tried to speak to your husband about how it makes you feel when he mentions about your friends etc?

On this dieting front it has been a terrible week for me :( I have only been good on Wednesday. I started doing exercise again this morning though, I decided that I will try to do the same amount of walking what my husband suppose to do walking back and to the school, so I did 40 minutes on the glider this morning and hoping to do another 40 when he goes pick my daughter up.


----------



## jessicasmum

Update: absolutely terrible last week :( can't believe how much rubbish I ate. I was at a loss of 18 (on 12th) and now I weighed myself this morning and I have gained 6 pounds so now at a loss of 12 pounds.
I so wanted to be able to start TTC at Christmas but 39 pounds in 9 weeks is far too much to ask.
I really have to knuckle down now and try to get as close as possible to the 191 pound mark.


----------



## hello_kitty

I have been so busy with my studies lately, havent been on here much. Nothing new here, still weigh the same since I havent gone to the gym. I suspect that I am pregnant since my period is 4 days late and my period has never been late. I tested yesterday morning with a digi pregnancy test and it was a bfn, it might be too early since with my last pregnancy it didnt become positive until 1 week after my missed period.

Heather - that will happen sometimes. At least you caught yourself in time and just adjust your diet. Unlike you, I dont have that willpower. Its quite easy for me to lose weight if I really wanted to, but its hard for me to keep it off since I cave in to temptations.


----------



## jessicasmum

Lily wow, keep me/us updated, how do you and hubby feel about things, if you are or not?
My positive didn't show up until I was over 7 weeks pregnant with my daughter which I am still uncertain why :wacko:
My cycles are still all over the place I should be due now but I can expect it from anytime now or in 2 or more weeks :( I really hope it sort its self out for when I'm back on TTC again.


----------



## hello_kitty

My husband is over the moon about. He likes the idea of Zachary having a sibling. The more I think about it, the more I feel like I am pregnant. Dont know how due to the lack of intimacy but it must have happened at one time without me paying much attention. If my periods where irregular I wouldnt think much about it, but its been regular for the past 4 years. 

The last time I was pregnant, I didnt get a period until a week after I was pregnant. Also I did some research that says the digital pregnancy tests are not that sensitive. I would have to be later in the pregnancy for it to detect the hormones.

Oh well, the latest I will wait is the end of this month and test again, or I'll just buy those dollar tree tests.

Heather, I'm recalling back to the story you told me about your friends getting pregnant so they can move into a bigger house (if I remember correctly). I really hate people who uses their children like that. I am also disgusted by the people who have a house full of children but can barely take care of them. Unfortunately, my mom is one of those people (thank God she didnt raise me) and sometimes I wish we werent related.


----------



## jessicasmum

Hi Lily how are things going? did you test again?

Sorry about your relationship with your mom :( it really isn't fair people being like this having more and more children for their own selfish reasons. My hubby's mate I mentioned is splitting up with his present pregnant GF every week then getting back together, there is about a 12 year age gap between them but they are both so immature, this is no relationship to be bringing a child into, it's getting very tiresome him ringing/texting my husband moaning she's kicked him out for the 100th time and I just end up saying to my hubby don't fall for it again and have him coming round our house moaning when an hour later he will be back with her saying how great life is. Sorry for my little rant :haha:


----------



## hello_kitty

Hi Heather! How have you been doing? It does appear that I am pregnant. I tested the other day and got a faint line...not sure if its an evap or a faint positive but my period is 10 days late so I'm assuming it was a faint positive. Will test again on Wednesday before I start booking any doctors appointments.

I thought my mom was bad, turns out my adopted sister is much worse. I do not have any sympathy for her whatsoever because she is soo irresponsible. She is currently in her 3rd tri and already has 4 kids. Her oldest son is 10 and she had him with her ex bf. Her 3 kids and the child she is pregnant with belongs to her current bf. Her oldest son stayed with her after school and went home with his dad after he got off work. 

There is a major difference between the way that she treats her kids from her current bf vs. her older son. She doesnt pay much attention to him and I always see her yelling at him when I come over. She finally sent him to permanently live his dad this school year, so she wouldnt have to deal with him anymore.

All her children barely have any clothes and whenever they get clothes they fight ove it. It looks really weird. My mom called and asked for Zachary's baby clothes and I couldnt help but roll my eyes. Firstly, I am pregnant and what if I have another boy again? Does she expect me to buy everything from scratch again? If someone has money and can afford 5 kids, I would definitely applaud them. I dont have a problem with big families as long as the children looks clean and tidy, and has decent clothes. On the other hand if someone knows that they cant afford a child in the first place, but continues breeding I cant help but look at them with the disgust as if saying "what are you putting that child through?"

I think anyone who has kids should at least be able to afford putting clothes on their childrens back. If you dont even have money for the basics, why keep popping them out to make them suffer? My sister is the type who doesnt think about what she's going to put the children through, she's the live at the moment type. Her philosophy is "as long as their alive, have a roof over their head nothing else matters".

By the way, she is a drunkie. She likes to drink and parties and just leaves the kids with their grandma.

Its also awkward when i bring Zachary over. Her point of view is so funny and weird at times. Zachary was standing up and holding one of those picnic chairs for support with one hand and I was afraid he would fall flat on his head if he let go (their floor is wood) and she was like "leave him alone and let him do what he wants, its ok if he falls children learn that way". What mother would just stand their and watch their baby fall? Especially if he could get a concussion from hitting his head on wood? 
Wow, I've written so much. I just get upset when I see people who dont deserve children have them.


On a side note, I am down to 218.6. I really dont know how I got there, no gym and I'm definitely on no diet. No morning sickness either.


----------



## jessicasmum

Wow Lily congratulations :D let me know what test says tomorrow!

I'm ok thanks. Dieting not going great, haven't dared go on the scale as afraid I have put all weight back on :(
But on a better note, I had a chat with hubby Sunday morning and he said we can start TTC on new years day!!! so I have 2 months to lose as much weight as I can.

Your adopted sister doesn't deserve children, that is so shocking that she takes drugs etc...
Don't need to apologise, sometimes it's good vent :)

:thumbup: on the weight loss. Did you not have morning sickness early on when pregnant with your little boy?


----------



## Indi84

Can I join? I am losing weight through. I started the year at 270lbs and am now 190lbs. still got loads to go though! The other weight lose thread I saw have people starting at the weight I'm aiming to get to lol!


----------



## jessicasmum

Indi84 said:


> Can I join? I am losing weight through. I started the year at 270lbs and am now 190lbs. still got loads to go though! The other weight lose thread I saw have people starting at the weight I'm aiming to get to lol!

:hi: I know what you mean, I have been on other threads and I'm thinking you don't even need to lose weight about most of them :haha:
What weight are you hoping to get down to, if you don't mind me asking? and well done on your weight loss so far, you have done brilliantly :thumbup: Have you just been doing it yourself or doing something like weight watchers, slimming world etc..?


----------



## staceymxxx

old post................


----------



## jessicasmum

staceymxxx said:


> Can i join please? I want to loose 6 stones :wacko: I want to have the perfect healthy body ready for ttc!! I'm currently 16 stones and 5foot4 x

:hi: That's the same amount I would also need to lose to put me in the healthy weight range, I am also trying to lose weight before TTC but I am not planning to lose all before I begin trying again just hopefully put me in the under 30 BMI category and try to continue to lose while TTC :D
Are you just doing the diet by yourself or doing something like weight watchers, slimming world etc...?


----------



## hello_kitty

Welcome Stacy! I live in the US so I am not positively sure how much 16 stones is in lbs. I think 7 lbs is equal to 1 stone? Good luck to you for achieving your goals? I'm currently at the moment so not really on any extreme diets anymore but sometimes I have lack of appetite so I'm lighter at times.


----------



## jessicasmum

hello_kitty said:


> Welcome Stacy! I live in the US so I am not positively sure how much 16 stones is in lbs. I think 7 lbs is equal to 1 stone? Good luck to you for achieving your goals? I'm currently at the moment so not really on any extreme diets anymore but sometimes I have lack of appetite so I'm lighter at times.

1 stone is 14 pounds :D

Did you test again yesterday?


----------



## hello_kitty

I thought it was something like that don't know why I came up with 7. I haven't tested again. I will tomorrow.


----------



## jessicasmum

Lily let me know what test says today :D


----------



## hello_kitty

Heather, I went to one of those pregnancy support center yesterday since I was driving past it to get a free pregnancy test. It was negative. I had spotting yesterday and today it has became full blown af. I guess what I saw on the pregnancy test was an evap line. I guess I just had a really long cycle. It was 42 days. When af is gone, I am going to dtd every other day to make sure I catch the eggy. My husband will sure be happy though since he said I've been neglecting him.


----------



## Indi84

jessicasmum said:


> Indi84 said:
> 
> 
> Can I join? I am losing weight through. I started the year at 270lbs and am now 190lbs. still got loads to go though! The other weight lose thread I saw have people starting at the weight I'm aiming to get to lol!
> 
> :hi: I know what you mean, I have been on other threads and I'm thinking you don't even need to lose weight about most of them :haha:
> What weight are you hoping to get down to, if you don't mind me asking? and well done on your weight loss so far, you have done brilliantly :thumbup: Have you just been doing it yourself or doing something like weight watchers, slimming world etc..?Click to expand...

I'm aiming to get to 10st so 3 more to go still! I've been on Lighterlife, not for everyone but I've felt blinking amazing on it :-D 
I was sooo big though, size UK 24, now size 16, aiming for 12\14. I've done weightwatchers in the past with great results too, but I gained everything I lost when pregnant (4 stone) I'd def recommended ww. I'd obv recommended ll too, but it's a lot of dedication!


----------



## hello_kitty

Indie, 

I've heard good things about ww...but I'm scared I wont be able to commit. Do you ever get tempted to cheat?


----------



## jessicasmum

Lily :( sorry it was negative and you got AF.
Are you TTC from this cycle then? Every other day is what we are going to do also, will you be using OPKs or charting? or just plan to take more a relax approach? We have decided we are going to start TTC again from New years day and just do every other day without OPKs or charting, we are trying to do every other day while WTT so we get in a routine of it and it doesn't feel too much like when TTC earlier this year.


----------



## jessicasmum

Indi84 said:


> jessicasmum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indi84 said:
> 
> 
> Can I join? I am losing weight through. I started the year at 270lbs and am now 190lbs. still got loads to go though! The other weight lose thread I saw have people starting at the weight I'm aiming to get to lol!
> 
> :hi: I know what you mean, I have been on other threads and I'm thinking you don't even need to lose weight about most of them :haha:
> What weight are you hoping to get down to, if you don't mind me asking? and well done on your weight loss so far, you have done brilliantly :thumbup: Have you just been doing it yourself or doing something like weight watchers, slimming world etc..?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm aiming to get to 10st so 3 more to go still! I've been on Lighterlife, not for everyone but I've felt blinking amazing on it :-D
> I was sooo big though, size UK 24, now size 16, aiming for 12\14. I've done weightwatchers in the past with great results too, but I gained everything I lost when pregnant (4 stone) I'd def recommended ww. I'd obv recommended ll too, but it's a lot of dedication!Click to expand...

10st would be the lowest weight I would go to myself but I doubt I will get to as low as that again, the highest to still be classed in normal weight for my height would be 11st 5. How tall are you? if you don't mind me asking. I'm 5ft 7.
I'm mostly in size 20 UK size at the moment but was 22 before. I would love to get down to size 12 again, the smallest size I was size 10 and I would never want lower than that.
How much does Lighterlife cost to do? I have heard it's quite tough, how many calories are you allowed per day?


----------



## hello_kitty

Heather we will be ttc after af is gone. Just taking a relaxed approach. No charting or using opks just gonna dtd every other day.


----------



## jessicasmum

Lily I think it's the best way really to dtd every other day without the worry of charting etc..., lots of luck to you :dust: and hopefully I am not far behind TTC in 2 months :D

Are you still planning to lose weight while TTC?


----------



## jessicasmum

Update: I haven't been sticking to my diet :( It has been 6 weeks tomorrow since I first started and I only did the dieting really for the first 3 weeks and the last 3 I have been all over the place.
I lost 18 pounds in the first 3 weeks but I have also gained weight back now but with weighing myself this morning I have still lost 11 pounds which is still not too bad, just gained back 7 pounds in 3 weeks.
So I am back on it as of today, 8 weeks to go to TTC so try to lose as much as I can now :thumbup:


----------



## Indi84

jessicasmum said:


> Indi84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jessicasmum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indi84 said:
> 
> 
> Can I join? I am losing weight through. I started the year at 270lbs and am now 190lbs. still got loads to go though! The other weight lose thread I saw have people starting at the weight I'm aiming to get to lol!
> 
> :hi: I know what you mean, I have been on other threads and I'm thinking you don't even need to lose weight about most of them :haha:
> What weight are you hoping to get down to, if you don't mind me asking? and well done on your weight loss so far, you have done brilliantly :thumbup: Have you just been doing it yourself or doing something like weight watchers, slimming world etc..?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm aiming to get to 10st so 3 more to go still! I've been on Lighterlife, not for everyone but I've felt blinking amazing on it :-D
> I was sooo big though, size UK 24, now size 16, aiming for 12\14. I've done weightwatchers in the past with great results too, but I gained everything I lost when pregnant (4 stone) I'd def recommended ww. I'd obv recommended ll too, but it's a lot of dedication!Click to expand...
> 
> 10st would be the lowest weight I would go to myself but I doubt I will get to as low as that again, the highest to still be classed in normal weight for my height would be 11st 5. How tall are you? if you don't mind me asking. I'm 5ft 7.
> I'm mostly in size 20 UK size at the moment but was 22 before. I would love to get down to size 12 again, the smallest size I was size 10 and I would never want lower than that.
> How much does Lighterlife cost to do? I have heard it's quite tough, how many calories are you allowed per day?Click to expand...

I'm only 5'2 so 10 would still be high for me, boo hoo!,
Lighterlife is pretty hardcore, no conventional food at all, just the food packs. It's 600 calories a day. I haven't eaten food since May! Honestly I feel great though, more energy then before I lost the weight, just had a medical and passed with flying colours :-D 
I don't cheat, it is expensive and losing weight has felt better then eating. You have to do a cbt course of counselling on ll alongside the 
about why we overt eat and coping skills for long term. I'm with this amazing group of women, most of them are at goal and maintaining, they come back for the meetings still.


----------



## jessicasmum

Indi84 said:


> jessicasmum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indi84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jessicasmum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indi84 said:
> 
> 
> Can I join? I am losing weight through. I started the year at 270lbs and am now 190lbs. still got loads to go though! The other weight lose thread I saw have people starting at the weight I'm aiming to get to lol!
> 
> :hi: I know what you mean, I have been on other threads and I'm thinking you don't even need to lose weight about most of them :haha:
> What weight are you hoping to get down to, if you don't mind me asking? and well done on your weight loss so far, you have done brilliantly :thumbup: Have you just been doing it yourself or doing something like weight watchers, slimming world etc..?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm aiming to get to 10st so 3 more to go still! I've been on Lighterlife, not for everyone but I've felt blinking amazing on it :-D
> I was sooo big though, size UK 24, now size 16, aiming for 12\14. I've done weightwatchers in the past with great results too, but I gained everything I lost when pregnant (4 stone) I'd def recommended ww. I'd obv recommended ll too, but it's a lot of dedication!Click to expand...
> 
> 10st would be the lowest weight I would go to myself but I doubt I will get to as low as that again, the highest to still be classed in normal weight for my height would be 11st 5. How tall are you? if you don't mind me asking. I'm 5ft 7.
> I'm mostly in size 20 UK size at the moment but was 22 before. I would love to get down to size 12 again, the smallest size I was size 10 and I would never want lower than that.
> How much does Lighterlife cost to do? I have heard it's quite tough, how many calories are you allowed per day?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm only 5'2 so 10 would still be high for me, boo hoo!,
> Lighterlife is pretty hardcore, no conventional food at all, just the food packs. It's 600 calories a day. I haven't eaten food since May! Honestly I feel great though, more energy then before I lost the weight, just had a medical and passed with flying colours :-D
> I don't cheat, it is expensive and losing weight has felt better then eating. You have to do a cbt course of counselling on ll alongside the
> about why we overt eat and coping skills for long term. I'm with this amazing group of women, most of them are at goal and maintaining, they come back for the meetings still.Click to expand...

600 calories a day seems hardly anything, don't think I would be able to stick so little. The lowest I tend to go to is 1,000 calories but mostly 1,200.
It's great that it's working so well for you though :D


----------



## jessicasmum

Update: We are now TTC again as of last night!!! We are going to be getting back on track with dieting/healthy eating and continue through out TTC.


----------



## hello_kitty

Indie84, 

I heard about the program from a friend awhile back. Like Heather, I dont think I can survive on 600 cal and would most likely cheat! 

Heather - yay for ttc! I am also ttc this month too. Since last month was 42 days, I have no idea when I will ovulate this month. Husband and I will just dtd every other day.

Havent weighed myself for the past few days. I have been so busy planning Zachary's birthday party. We decided to celebrate for 2 days. Today is for our family and tomorrow is for our friends since our place is too small to fit everyone. I was really behind with the cooking but thankfully my mom helped out quite a bit. One more day to go tomorrow and we're done, whew!


----------



## jessicasmum

Lily: Happy birthday to your little boy :cake:
Yay I have a TTC buddy! My cycle was 42/43 last time so if it stays similar this time will probably ovulate last week in this month, we aren't using OPKs or charting just every other day like you are.


----------



## hello_kitty

Thanks Heather! How have you been? My last cycle was 42 days...so I should ovulate by the end of this month based on that...but I honestly have a feeling we wont make it this cycle. My dh has been showing disinterest in dtd. Its been a month since we last had any activity. I try not to care so much but sometimes I just think about it briefly and feel sad. My husband is not overweight, and sometimes I feel he might not be physically attracted to me anymore...or he never was in the first place. Maybe he loves me for something else, like my personality or something but he probably was never physically attracted to me in the first place. Lets be honest, what is there to be attracted to? Sometimes I wish I didnt get married until I was a size 6 or something. I try not to think about it too much because it gives me a headache. If I do get skinny one day, and he wants to dtd more often, then his true face will be revealed.


----------



## topsy

Hi girls I haven't posted in here for a while-Kinda gone off track! need to get back on had a good day yesterday hoping to do the same today, i am doing slimming world from home.

I have heard fab things about lighter life.

Hope you are all having a good day xxx


----------



## hello_kitty

Hi topsy, glad to hear from you again. I have been really off tracked and havent stuck (or is it sticked?) with any of my plans. As a result, I am always weighing the same. I might consider doing weight watcher. My husband wants to join 24hr fitness with me but 24 hour fitness is so expensive!


----------



## jessicasmum

Lily my last cycle was similar length but I'm feeling this one might be shorter but could be wrong, just feels like I might be ovulating soon.

I'm really sorry how you think your hubby feels :hugs: have you not voiced your worries to him? was you similar size when first got with him?
If you ever want to chat privately, you can PM anytime :)


----------



## jessicasmum

:hi: Topsy, I am the same been off track recently dieting wise but back on it today just need to stay on it lol


----------



## hello_kitty

Heather, I did tell him about it and he says thats not the case and he's like "you were never skinny when I met you in the first place, so if I minded I wouldnt have been with you" (so that answer your question). He says he's just tired from work. We planned to dtd starting from the 13th to december 2nd, because there's a chance I could ovulate anytime. Unfortunately, he had to work from wednesday (which was the 13th) til yesterday so we didnt get to dtd at all. He said we can do it on his days off but if we were to do that I might not catch the eggy.

It just seems like he's satisfied from having just Zachary. He actually put in the effort with conceiving Zachary. I guess after the first baby, the rest doesnt matter.


----------



## jessicasmum

Lily, I think we expect men to always be up for DTD and worry if they don't but it can be quite a bit of pressure on them sometimes when we TTC because I know with my hubby he was really feeling it when we were TTC earlier in the year.
I know this is hard when we know/think we are going to miss our ovulating window when they don't feel up to it then.
Has hubby actually said he's happy with just Zachary for now? Did you both always say you would like kids close in age?


----------



## hello_kitty

Heather, 

He never said he wanted just Zachary. We compromise about the number of babies we want and what point to have them but he can be a jerk when its time to make them. I just feel like he doesnt put in any effort at all and probably just thinks a baby will magically appear this time around. It is frustrating. I would rather he tell me that he doesnt want another right now, rather than lead me on but dont put in any effort. I also hate the excuses he makes.

He hasnt been working yesterday nor today or half the day on Sunday and we still couldnt get any time in to dtd. When I nag him about it, he always gives me the same response "tomorrow". The problem is, he would rather do other stuff. Sometimes I just wonder what is wrong with him? He is a man after all, after over a month, doesnt he feel the urge? Clearly, I think I am ovulating today and told him that but he still wouldnt budge. 

I hate all this nagging. I swear if I didnt want another baby so desperately, I could go for one year without him touching me for all I care.


----------



## Indi84

I'm still plugging along, lost 6st 4lbs now, still got 3 to go, looong journey. Got a pair of size 14 Jeans done up though (couldn't breathe!) And I was a size 24 in may! Keep going ladies it's so worth it


----------



## hello_kitty

Indie84 that is so great! If I recall correctly, you are joining a program right? You are eating only 600 cals a day?


----------



## Indi84

Yes, I've been on Lighterlife since end of may. You get so much support, had an amazing group, most of whom are maintaing now so I can see it works! (most come back at least monthly to a meeting to weigh in etc)
I feel so much better now, but still have at least three/four months left on it before reintroducing food!


----------



## hello_kitty

Thats great! I am assuming its similar to weight watchers? Its pretty popular over here.


----------



## Indi84

hello_kitty said:


> Thats great! I am assuming its similar to weight watchers? Its pretty popular over here.

No it's totally different, you don't eat real food at all ever, just four packs a day (like shakes or bars) pretty hardcore!, weight watchers is fab too though I lost a fair bit with that before I was pregnant.


----------



## hello_kitty

Wow...since you're eating so little, how quick did the weight come off?


----------



## Indi84

hello_kitty said:


> Wow...since you're eating so little, how quick did the weight come off?

I started late may, so six months ish? I'm still going though will be ploughing on over xmas and through to march I reckon. eak!


----------



## topsy

Indi you have done amazingly well, since may wow :) xxx


----------



## hello_kitty

Indie so how much weight did you lose total? I need to convert from stones to lbs lol.

Heather, how are you? How have you been? I was at the mall today and there was this kiosk set up and they were trying to sell Hawaiian green tea. Its to help with weight loss, reduce stress, boost immune system and some other great things. I wanted to try one month first but the guy said I would get 120 discount if I bought 6. Its 100% percent money back guarantee if you dont lose any weight. I went home and did some research and it does sound promising. Gonna start trying tomorrow. I thought about you ladies after I bought it. Its called Green Tea Hawaii. Its also on ebay for 45/1 month supply (a little cheaper than what I got it for, but dont want to go out and deal with the kiosk people).

Its also safe to drink while breastfeeding and during pregnancy.


----------



## Indi84

That sounds like a weight loss green tea I sold while working for Holland and Barrett (different name though) think that was something like cho Yung tea. good luck! 
I'm at 89lbs lost so far.


----------



## hello_kitty

Oh wow in 6 months!!! Did you workout or just dieted? Did you try the green tea? Does it work?


----------



## Mabythistime

Hi, can i stay around too? Just started in my first week of attempting to loose all the extra baggage 

Current: 120kg's (about 264 pounds).

Been up and down all my life, but since LO, I just never got back on track. Reason: Its simple: I LOVE EATING and not just anything, nice stuff. I think I am a feel good eater!

I am on a low carb diet - started Monday, no supplements and no excersize..other than running after LO.

So, Hallo All!

I see some fantastic tips and results here!


----------



## Indi84

Hello!  and good luck!

Hello kitty, I tried the tea as a sample but I was pregnant at the time so I didn't use it to lose weight. It sold really well!


----------



## Embo78

Hi everyone I haven't updated in a while. Since the wedding I gained a bit of weight back (11 lbs) but I'm back at weight watchers and have lost half of the weight I gained since my wedding :)

I've been drinking green tea with lemon for a couple of weeks, just the normal stuff from the supermarket. It helps me so much with hunger pangs. If I have one at around 3pm, I've found it stops me snacking :thumbup:


----------



## hello_kitty

mabythistime - welcome! All the ladies in here are very supportive and have some good tips. You will get some helpful ideas and tips from them.

Embo - Congrats on the wedding and its great that you're losing weight again. I think that most women gain weight during their wedding time or shortly after because of all the stress. I gained a lot of weight after my wedding.

Heather where are you? I miss hearing from you, come back!! Are you doing ok? 

Afm, I got my bfp today but that is not going to stop me from staying on track. I guess I will have to go return the green tea since I wont be drinking it anymore for the next 8 months. I paid 300 for all of that now I need to get the money to put it towards this baby. Since we signed up at the gym before finding out that I am pregnant, I'm still gonna walk and eat healthy. I read about some women who lost a great amount of weight while pregnant by walking and eating healthy. Hoping I will be among those.


----------



## Indi84

Congratulations! :-D


----------



## Embo78

Congrats hello kitty. How's the pregnancy going?


----------



## hello_kitty

thanks ladies!

embo78 - its going good so far. I have my first prenatal app next thursday. Cant wait to go I just want to make sure baby is ok.

I wonder where Heather went? I sure miss having her in here and hope everything is ok.


----------



## jessicasmum

Hi Lily really sorry for not responding sooner, I haven't been posting on BnB at all recently I just felt it was making me worse at times looking up every little thing and I just felt it best I took a break, I hope you understand.

Oh wow a massive congratulations :D How is the pregnancy going so far?

As you might have guessed from my signature, I am also pregnant :D I got the first :bfp: on Monday also did a 2nd Monday too and 3rd Wednesday morning (pictures of the first 2 tests in my journal).
I went to GPs Wednesday morning and have got the first midwife appointment next Thursday (30th January).


----------



## hello_kitty

Congrats again Heather! Yea I know how it is sometimes things on forums or the internet on general can drive you crazy! Just awhile ago I just started reading your ttc journal. I will have to catch up on that. Glad you are back and hope everything goes well at your appointment!

My pregnancy is boring really, its a quiet, drama free pregnancy. Baby hasnt been causing a stir except for the occasional morning sickness.


----------



## jessicasmum

Thank you very much :D

I have no morning sickness so far. Did you have much with Zachary? I had quite a bit with Jessica and had it way before my positive test but like I've said before that wasn't until 7 weeks gone.
I don't even feel pregnant yet really, I get cramps now and again and sore boobs are hardly anything which is normally a lot worse when I get AF. I suppose I shouldn't complain of no symptoms but sort of in a way makes it less real iykwim


----------



## hello_kitty

Heather - I had horrible morning sickness with Zachary. I remember wishing it would end. I lost 6 lbs my first tri. This time around, I get morning sickness only a few times but for the most part its much easier than with zachary. I also had really bad cramping at one point that was similar to my chemical miscarriage. I've had none so far this time around. So it is an easy pregnancy so far. What I am worried about right now is experiencing pre term labor again. I'm not categorized as high risk or anything and last time Zachary was a total accident for being a preemie but still...I dont have a bond with this baby yet. Last time was much more magical...I started talking to my bump as soon as I was confirmed pregnant.

So before I got pregnant I bought 6 packs tea called "green tea hawaii". It was supposed to aid me with losing weight with 100% money back guarantee. I still have 5 unopened packs and they wouldnt let me return it for money and keep trying string me along...Gosh I hate those pricks. I will never purchase anything from a kiosk again. I will try selling it off on ebay if not then I will continue giving them a hard time until they give my money back.


----------



## hello_kitty

I've taken nearly a year of hiatus to grow a baby. On July 7th I gave birth to a beautiful baby boy. Jayden is nearly 3 months now. Its time for momma to get back on track with losing weight! Would love to have a third baby but not before some of this weight is gone!

Somehow I find the weight harder to lose second time around. With Zachary I lost 16 pounds in a month after having. This time I've only lost less than 2 lbs so far and all that happened within the past 2 or 3 days because I have been extra busy last few days.

I was aiming for a weight loss of 10 lbs this month but its the end of the month now and I am almost 9 lbs short.

Hope I will have better results next month!


----------



## jessicasmum

Glad you have started this thread up again :D

I will weigh myself tomorrow morning and sort of start dieting but not strictly at first, I will stop the treats (chocolate, crisps, cakes etc...) and takeaways but just eats meals I want to in reason that are home cooked.
I can't really start exercising until I get the go ahead when have my 6 week check because of having a C-section, hopefully I will lose a few pounds by then. I will get stricter with the meals once I've done this for a week or 2 because I don't want to go in all guns blazing like I normally do and it just doesn't work because it ends up all or nothing.

I will try to get on tomorrow and update on my weight.


----------



## hello_kitty

So I've lost 0.8 lbs since last time I updated which is 5 days ago. So excited about that, havent really started on my dieting really. I guess its the breastfeeding Jayden is going on a growth spurt so he's extra hungry. I either have to nurse him more often or pump every 2 hours. 

Hi Heather! Glad to see you back here. Yeah I get what you mean about no dieting straight away. I havent really dieted just eating more healthy like salads and cutting down on the carbs. Somehow after having Jayden I found that losing weight is harder than when I had Zachary. I think I was 238 right before I delivered and after I got home from hospital I was 231 so I only lost Jayden's weight it seems.

I've lost an extra 9.2 lbs since then so really not that much.

So excited that we can both be back on this journey together! I am trying to look different for Christmas!


----------



## jessicasmum

:thumbup: on the weight loss so far Lily :)

Weighed myself this morning and I'm 240 pounds (17 stone 2 pounds), think I'm still 6 pounds over the pre pregnancy weight though.

Oh and my goal weight is 159 which is the most I can be to be in the normal weight range for my height, depending how I feel when I get to this goal if I might want to lose a little extra pounds.


----------



## hello_kitty

jessicasmum said:


> :thumbup: on the weight loss so far Lily :)
> 
> Weighed myself this morning and I'm 240 pounds (17 stone 2 pounds), think I'm still 6 pounds over the pre pregnancy weight though.
> 
> Oh and my goal weight is 159 which is the most I can be to be in the normal weight range for my height, depending how I feel when I get to this goal if I might want to lose a little extra pounds.[/QUOT
> 
> We will eventually get to our goal weight! Its been super busy with 2 babies around the house. I just gave Zachary a bath and now its Jayden's turn for a bath, pump milk, and then cook dinner...I dont have any time or energy left for house cleaning oh well that can wait.
> 
> How's life with you?


----------



## jessicasmum

hello_kitty said:


> jessicasmum said:
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbup: on the weight loss so far Lily :)
> 
> Weighed myself this morning and I'm 240 pounds (17 stone 2 pounds), think I'm still 6 pounds over the pre pregnancy weight though.
> 
> Oh and my goal weight is 159 which is the most I can be to be in the normal weight range for my height, depending how I feel when I get to this goal if I might want to lose a little extra pounds.[/QUOT
> 
> We will eventually get to our goal weight! Its been super busy with 2 babies around the house. I just gave Zachary a bath and now its Jayden's turn for a bath, pump milk, and then cook dinner...I dont have any time or energy left for house cleaning oh well that can wait.
> 
> How's life with you?
> 
> Yes we both will reach our goals weight :D at least I have 15 months before I hope to start TTC again so I'm not in as much rush with a shorter time scale to lose all the weight, I think a little slowly but surely this time FX.
> 
> I know what you mean about the house work. It all feels brand new to me even though I have had a baby before but because it was 9 years ago and I was very ill when Jessica was a young baby that I didn't really do all the main things for quite a while and this was left to Ste and my mum. It is very tiring and that but I wouldn't change it for the world because now this time I am well enough to do most of the motherly duties :DClick to expand...


----------



## hello_kitty

jessicasmum said:


> hello_kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jessicasmum said:
> 
> 
> :thumbup: on the weight loss so far Lily :)
> 
> Weighed myself this morning and I'm 240 pounds (17 stone 2 pounds), think I'm still 6 pounds over the pre pregnancy weight though.
> 
> Oh and my goal weight is 159 which is the most I can be to be in the normal weight range for my height, depending how I feel when I get to this goal if I might want to lose a little extra pounds.[/QUOT
> 
> We will eventually get to our goal weight! Its been super busy with 2 babies around the house. I just gave Zachary a bath and now its Jayden's turn for a bath, pump milk, and then cook dinner...I dont have any time or energy left for house cleaning oh well that can wait.
> 
> How's life with you?
> 
> Yes we both will reach our goals weight :D at least I have 15 months before I hope to start TTC again so I'm not in as much rush with a shorter time scale to lose all the weight, I think a little slowly but surely this time FX.
> 
> I know what you mean about the house work. It all feels brand new to me even though I have had a baby before but because it was 9 years ago and I was very ill when Jessica was a young baby that I didn't really do all the main things for quite a while and this was left to Ste and my mum. It is very tiring and that but I wouldn't change it for the world because now this time I am well enough to do most of the motherly duties :DClick to expand...
> 
> I can imagine it feeling sooo new again! At least you got to enjoy Jessica by herself for a very long time...the downside of having my babies close together is that I cant spend quality time with neither most of the day...only when one of them nap and the other is asleep.
> 
> I cant wait til the day where I finally reach my goal weight and can start taking pics and posting them on fb...my husband is always posting pics of just him with boys because I requested him not to put me on fb and more than once his friends have asked how come they never see me...awkward and dh doesnt know how to reply because he knows I wont like him telling the truth.
> 
> Speaking of weight loss, I havent had any success in the past 3 days..we just had a "feast" past 2 nights so dont think I'll see any weight loss soon...but I am gonna sign up for the gym tonight.Click to expand...


----------



## hello_kitty

So I finally signed up for the gym but havent had a chance to go yet. Probably will go tomorrow. I lost 0.6 lbs in the past 9 days...which is kind of sad but hey its at least its coming off without me doing anything yet.

Havent heard from you in awhile, Heather. How are things going?


----------



## hello_kitty

after a lot of struggles finally down 3.8 lbs. I need to stop weighing myself daily. Its really stressful. Instead I will continue practicing healthy habits and weigh myself once a week. Next weigh in is next thursday. As long as I do everything right and dont cheat, pretty sure I will lose some more. I am also adding 20 minutes of exercise into the day. Not much, but at least its a start. I havent exercised for awhile so need to get used to it again. Hopefully after 1 or 2 weeks I can go up to 30 then 40...etc.

Some days I feel so depressed about being obese. I still have at least 80 lbs to go for my bmi to fall into the high end of "normal". 80 lbs sounds like a lot and I dont have faith in myself. There are days where I just want to sit on my butt and munch away because I dont think I can do it. I end up smacking myself in the face and telling myself that feeling sorry myself will not get me nowhere...I'll even pack on more weight. So really need to stay motivated. I guess when I reach the 10 lb weight loss mark I will be much more motivated.


----------



## jessicasmum

Hi lily sorry not messaged in ages but you know the crazy not 2 mins to yourself with baby and also my laptop is broken so now using mobile which isn't always good.
How are you and the boys? Have you talked about setting a date for TTC number 3? Do you think you will try any swaying methods this time or don't you believe in them? I'm unsure about them myself as I've been looking into it. We both need to swap our TTC methods because I have the 2 girls hoping for a boy next and you the oppersite lol.
Congrats on the weight loss so far, how do you feel its going? Mine is none existent and the last time I weighed myself I put on not lost so I'm starting proper January 2nd as its pointless for me to say new years day. I have got an abs cruncher frame and a powerspin for my arms for Christmas so hoping this will help. I will update weight when I start.


----------



## hello_kitty

Hi Heather! Its soo nice to hear from you again! My boys are great, Jayden has been sleeping through the night since 3 months so its awesome. How are your girls? Are they behaving nicely for you? How was christmas?

I weighed myself on the 22nd and was 218 so a 6 lb weight loss but just weighed myself this morning and it was 221 so only a 3 lb weight loss now..so I have 6 days since the new years hoping I can go back down to the 218 or it would be awesome if I could go down to 215!

Regarding ttc, I was at my mom's for christmas and EVERYONE told me I need a girl. I personally love getting support from ppl regarding ttc, makes me feel like my next child is expected by everyone and look forward to pregnancy but I talked to my mom (she has 4 girls and 2 boys) and she thinks its a bunch of rubbish. She said she never ate anything different, position always the same, has no idea what tempting or bothering to know when she ovulated and still got her mix. 

I was my mom's first girl and then she remarried. My stepdad and my mom wanted 3-4 kids from their marriage and they got their wish after my 2 sisters, their third was a boy. So I really hope the same will go for you.

We will probably try ttc next summer but dh wants to travel overseas to visit his family so that may delay our plans by 6-7 months, Jayden will be 19 months by then so I guess if we decide to travel baby no. 3 wont be here until end of 2016 so Jayden will be 2.5 years.

I was in the missionary style both times and thats supposed to yield girl but ended up with 2 boys. Dietwise I think someone mentioned eating fruits and veggies and losing weight (kind of starving mode) to get a girl since it makes the environment of the egg less acidic (was that true for you? Did you eat more fruits and veggies each time?) and eating more meats if you want a boy. It might be true or just a coincidence I dont know but I've never been too fond of my fruits and veggies. Also read that being overweight mothers usually end up having boys (but obviously not the case for you or everyone)...so yea I really dont know. My mom and doctors think its a 50/50 chance. Honestly besides the dieting (since I need to lose weight anyways) and having some fun in bed (changing positions) I dont think I will strictly sway. I am really hoping for a girl but if its another boy dh and I agreed to one more try.


----------



## jessicasmum

Glad you are all OK and jayden is sleeping through. You having nice Christmas yourself? Girls are fine,jasmine feeds around every 3 hours in the day but sleeps from anything from midnight/1 to 8-10 so pretty good.
I spoke to ste about it and he thinks its rubbish and like your mom said with hers nothing changed and still had both sexes.
Both times I was eating junk so going off that it should of been boy both times, I'm a vegetarian but at both conception I wasnt eating much fruit or veg.
Well next time is my final shot so may well be 3 girls like my mum but hoping I take after my sister and have 2 girls then a boy :)
At least you have still at a loss, I dread to step on the scales on the 2nd.


----------



## jessicasmum

Oh also do you know how close to ovulation you conceived both your boys?


----------



## hello_kitty

Aww Heather..I really hope that you will get a boy next. Wouldnt it be wonderful if we got pregnant around the same time again lol but I am leaning towards next summer so thats only 6 months away for me. I sure hope I get my girl next. 

tbh, my cycles have always been wacky so I had no idea when I ovulated. When I went off of previous cycles and tried to get a fertile window I never got pregnant. I went to see my obgyn doctor and he said its because I am either not ovulating or my cycles vary too much so when I think that I am dtd during my fertile window in reality its either passed or havent arrived yet. So best bet is to dtd every other day just to catch the eggy. So thats what we did with Zachary and got pregnant second month.

Jayden was pure luck. I got my first period when Zachary was 8 months, I waited for the second month to see what my next period would look like. It was a 42 day cycle. Third month I believe was 35, 4th month was when I got pregnant and we only dtd once. I had a strong feeling I was ovulating because I had pain on my right ovary also I had cm while I was showering that day...so I told my husband we needed to dtd now! Lo and behold we got pregnant with him!

Sorry, I went on too much but both times I conceived my boths I didnt have a precise idea of when I ovulated just went based on symptoms...If I was ovulating the day I conceived Jayden makes total sense why he turned out a boy. If you want a boy you need to dtd on the day of ovulation and I girl a few days since male sperm dies faster but they are fastest to reach the egg.


----------



## jessicasmum

Yeah I heard that's what they say for a boy at ovulation but just spoke with a woman that said she DTD 3 days before and had a boy and also said it has been total opposite for both so I'm really thinking its just 50/50. We dtd 3 days before, day before and day after to conceive jasmine as we were doing it every other day and I was guessing fertile time with the look of cm. With conceiving Jessica I hadn't a clue and was dtd every day and I didn't even know about ovulation then at only 19. So I don't even know if to do anything different next time as all the information you look up can be contracdictive. Maybe I will eat a few things but nothing else because on a site it did say all the stuff about timing etc wasn't true and only the diet had a small percent chance of increasing chances. Have you talk to your husband about swaying? What does he think?
My hubby thinks its a joke and like someone explained on a forum well I've heard this said a few times now its like tossing a coin you could get heads a couple or so time in a row but every time its a 50/50 chance.


----------



## topsy

hi girls hope its ok to join the conversation. i did the stick test things-sorry cant remember what they are called now so we dtd and i feel pregnant with my boy. would love to know if there is truth in that theory!

xxx


----------



## hello_kitty

jessicasmum said:


> Yeah I heard that's what they say for a boy at ovulation but just spoke with a woman that said she DTD 3 days before and had a boy and also said it has been total opposite for both so I'm really thinking its just 50/50. We dtd 3 days before, day before and day after to conceive jasmine as we were doing it every other day and I was guessing fertile time with the look of cm. With conceiving Jessica I hadn't a clue and was dtd every day and I didn't even know about ovulation then at only 19. So I don't even know if to do anything different next time as all the information you look up can be contracdictive. Maybe I will eat a few things but nothing else because on a site it did say all the stuff about timing etc wasn't true and only the diet had a small percent chance of increasing chances. Have you talk to your husband about swaying? What does he think?
> My hubby thinks its a joke and like someone explained on a forum well I've heard this said a few times now its like tossing a coin you could get heads a couple or so time in a row but every time its a 50/50 chance.

I spoke to my husband and he said he'll do everything I want him to if it increases the chances but personally he thinks its a 50/50 chance.
Like you, I will probably just try to change my diet and eat more fruits and veggies since with both times with the boys Ive been eating junk food and meat, and carbs.


----------



## hello_kitty

topsy said:


> hi girls hope its ok to join the conversation. i did the stick test things-sorry cant remember what they are called now so we dtd and i feel pregnant with my boy. would love to know if there is truth in that theory!
> 
> xxx

Hi topsy! Congrats on the new baby! Did you mean ovulation tests?


----------



## topsy

Hey Hun sorry I wasn't very clear in my post... My little boy is almost 3, meant when I conceived him :) and yep that's it Ovulation test, thank you. I bought about 100 of them off e bay :) xxx


----------



## hello_kitty

topsy said:


> Hey Hun sorry I wasn't very clear in my post... My little boy is almost 3, meant when I conceived him :) and yep that's it Ovulation test, thank you. I bought about 100 of them off e bay :) xxx

I think I only did the ovulation test once with ds1. It was a faint line. We dtd that day and got pregnant...but if thats the true for a boy I dont think it would work with conceiving a girl since with a girl you need to be a few days from ovulation.


----------



## jessicasmum

hello_kitty said:


> jessicasmum said:
> 
> 
> Yeah I heard that's what they say for a boy at ovulation but just spoke with a woman that said she DTD 3 days before and had a boy and also said it has been total opposite for both so I'm really thinking its just 50/50. We dtd 3 days before, day before and day after to conceive jasmine as we were doing it every other day and I was guessing fertile time with the look of cm. With conceiving Jessica I hadn't a clue and was dtd every day and I didn't even know about ovulation then at only 19. So I don't even know if to do anything different next time as all the information you look up can be contracdictive. Maybe I will eat a few things but nothing else because on a site it did say all the stuff about timing etc wasn't true and only the diet had a small percent chance of increasing chances. Have you talk to your husband about swaying? What does he think?
> My hubby thinks its a joke and like someone explained on a forum well I've heard this said a few times now its like tossing a coin you could get heads a couple or so time in a row but every time its a 50/50 chance.
> 
> I spoke to my husband and he said he'll do everything I want him to if it increases the chances but personally he thinks its a 50/50 chance.
> Like you, I will probably just try to change my diet and eat more fruits and veggies since with both times with the boys Ive been eating junk food and meat, and carbs.Click to expand...

Would you say you was eating more salty foods when you conceived your boys? I don't eat meat as I'm a vegetarian but they was saying if I eat more protein like eggs beans instead that helps.
How do you think you will do with dtd next?will you use opk or just do it regular like every other day? I'm not sure if I will use the opks if it did increase chances maybe.
Oh and when you conceived jayden you said you did it once, how long before that did you DTD before that? Sorry for being nosey just if its true about being at ovulation for a boy then I was thinking how long before not to DTD. Sorry for rabbling.


----------



## hello_kitty

No I dont really like salty foods. I did eat a lot of carbs though, like rice and bread. I dont think I will be using opks because I think once you get a line it means you will ovulate in 24 hours and that usually points to a boy (since you're dtd soo close to ovulation). Besides the diet change, I dont think I will change anything.


----------



## jessicasmum

topsy said:


> hi girls hope its ok to join the conversation. i did the stick test things-sorry cant remember what they are called now so we dtd and i feel pregnant with my boy. would love to know if there is truth in that theory!
> 
> xxx

Hi did you DTD when got the first positive ovulation test? How often was you dtd or did you just wait for the positive?


----------



## topsy

We dtd on the Fri (start of honeymoon this is how I remember :)) sat I got a dark line on the opk and Dtd then- and sat with my legs in the air after and a pillow under my bum (maybe tmi Sorry) BUT I wanted to get pregnant, and then dtd on the mon. we also used concieve plus on the fri and sat of dtd (again sorry if tmi xxx) By the thur/fri (still on honeymoon and made DH stop for so many drinks as was sooooo thirsty, and went off all food-NOT like me at all!) i had an uncomfortable feeling on my right side which I am convinced was him implantation in my womb! I don`t know how long it takes for implantation but I am convinced that was what it was.
Good luck and sending you baby boy dust hun xxx


----------



## jessicasmum

hello_kitty said:


> No I dont really like salty foods. I did eat a lot of carbs though, like rice and bread. I dont think I will be using opks because I think once you get a line it means you will ovulate in 24 hours and that usually points to a boy (since you're dtd soo close to ovulation). Besides the diet change, I dont think I will change anything.

Would you say you always ate breakfast? This is another thing they say especially cereal.
I think I might do 3 months of doing the ovulation tests and just doing it 1 time once get positive and if not pregnant by then I will go back to how I conceived jasmine and DTD every other day and fx because I don't want to waste too much time.


----------



## jessicasmum

topsy said:


> We dtd on the Fri (start of honeymoon this is how I remember :)) sat I got a dark line on the opk and Dtd then- and sat with my legs in the air after and a pillow under my bum (maybe tmi Sorry) BUT I wanted to get pregnant, and then dtd on the mon. we also used concieve plus on the fri and sat of dtd (again sorry if tmi xxx) By the thur/fri (still on honeymoon and made DH stop for so many drinks as was sooooo thirsty, and went off all food-NOT like me at all!) i had an uncomfortable feeling on my right side which I am convinced was him implantation in my womb! I don`t know how long it takes for implantation but I am convinced that was what it was.
> Good luck and sending you baby boy dust hun xxx

Thanks for replying and don't worry about tmi I think all of us on here share quite a lot lol
I suppose it could of been either day before or day of with you.
What diet did you have when conceiving your boy, was it more a boy diet would you say?
Do you think you will be doing girl swaying methods then? When do you plan to plan to TTC again? I must apologise for all my questions lol


----------



## hello_kitty

jessicasmum said:


> hello_kitty said:
> 
> 
> No I dont really like salty foods. I did eat a lot of carbs though, like rice and bread. I dont think I will be using opks because I think once you get a line it means you will ovulate in 24 hours and that usually points to a boy (since you're dtd soo close to ovulation). Besides the diet change, I dont think I will change anything.
> 
> Would you say you always ate breakfast? This is another thing they say especially cereal.
> I think I might do 3 months of doing the ovulation tests and just doing it 1 time once get positive and if not pregnant by then I will go back to how I conceived jasmine and DTD every other day and fx because I don't want to waste too much time.Click to expand...

Nope, as a matter of fact I skip breakfast most of the time and just eat lunch. I will probably try your method next, dtd every other day since thats how you ended up with Jasmine.


----------



## jessicasmum

hello_kitty said:


> jessicasmum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hello_kitty said:
> 
> 
> No I dont really like salty foods. I did eat a lot of carbs though, like rice and bread. I dont think I will be using opks because I think once you get a line it means you will ovulate in 24 hours and that usually points to a boy (since you're dtd soo close to ovulation). Besides the diet change, I dont think I will change anything.
> 
> Would you say you always ate breakfast? This is another thing they say especially cereal.
> I think I might do 3 months of doing the ovulation tests and just doing it 1 time once get positive and if not pregnant by then I will go back to how I conceived jasmine and DTD every other day and fx because I don't want to waste too much time.Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, as a matter of fact I skip breakfast most of the time and just eat lunch. I will probably try your method next, dtd every other day since thats how you ended up with Jasmine.Click to expand...

Its all so condradictive isn't it, I suppose other than the meat with you. Is the bread you ate whole wheat/whole grain or white bread? Did you say you don't really eat any veg or fruit? Or is there any that you do at all?
I'm confused about when is best to DTD because I've been told 1 time when get + opk but that could be day before O so could favour a girl again because I conceived jasmine day before according to the ultrasound dating. So what do you think best day of + opk or day after or both?


----------



## topsy

Jessicasmum I can't quote cause I am on my phone. 

Yep you are right about sharing lots of info on bnb ;) 

Sorry I don't know what I boy diet was but up until that fri I was healthy eating as it was our wedding honeymoon. I was eating 3 meals a day with fruit as snacks. 

We are not trying for another one I have bad pnd-still and other mental health problems. But if we were I would dtd a few days after a postive opk as would have liked a girl.

As any qu you like hun I am happy to answer them be any help I can xxx


----------



## jessicasmum

topsy said:


> Jessicasmum I can't quote cause I am on my phone.
> 
> Yep you are right about sharing lots of info on bnb ;)
> 
> Sorry I don't know what I boy diet was but up until that fri I was healthy eating as it was our wedding honeymoon. I was eating 3 meals a day with fruit as snacks.
> 
> We are not trying for another one I have bad pnd-still and other mental health problems. But if we were I would dtd a few days after a postive opk as would have liked a girl.
> 
> As any qu you like hun I am happy to answer them be any help I can xxx

Your sounds more like a boys diet as you were eating a more varied health diet.

So sorry about your pnd. I has puerpal psychosis after having my 1st and end up being sectioned :( I also have bipolar type 2 and have phobias. My 2nd pregnancy was better because I had a lot more support and people was aware more and also I stayed on my anti depressants and straight after having baby I was given a small dose of anti psycotic.
I hope you are getting the help and support and I hope things improve so you feel you can have another :)


----------



## topsy

thansk sweetheart, they are looking into Bipolar 2 with me at the mo, I am filling in a mood diary. I had puerpal psychosis too and ended up in a mother and baby unit over 3 hours from home :( I thought my baby was someone else :( I have been hospitlised twice more in the last 10 months due to psychosis- I hear voices and have hallusnations normally about people or things trying to take my son away from us its all very sureal, but am getting a lot of help now.

Thank you for sharing, you have given me hope especially as you say your second pregnancy was better thats so good to hear sweets :)

xxx Hugs and happy new year to you xxx


----------



## jessicasmum

topsy said:


> thansk sweetheart, they are looking into Bipolar 2 with me at the mo, I am filling in a mood diary. I had puerpal psychosis too and ended up in a mother and baby unit over 3 hours from home :( I thought my baby was someone else :( I have been hospitlised twice more in the last 10 months due to psychosis- I hear voices and have hallusnations normally about people or things trying to take my son away from us its all very sureal, but am getting a lot of help now.
> 
> Thank you for sharing, you have given me hope especially as you say your second pregnancy was better thats so good to hear sweets :)
> 
> xxx Hugs and happy new year to you xxx

Oh its awful isn't it :( do you feel you are on the right medication at the moment? I've got mine right now but obviously still have a hard time, I think 2015 needs to be a year I focus proper on mental health and most parts of my life.
Happy new year to you and if you ever need to talk just message :)


----------



## topsy

Thank you sweetie, I came out of hospital about 5 weeks ago and am on a new meds an injection with a mood stabilizer and an anti psychotic along with antidepressant and anti anxiety med and sleeping tablets. I hope I am on the right consternation but, It can be tough going as I am still hearing voices and occasionally hallucinating-BUT a lot less than before I went into hospital.

Thank you for the offer of PM you hun , not many people have had pursal psychosis so its "nice" (not that I wanted you to go through it hun) to meet someone who has been through the same thing. The same goes for me hun if you ever want to talk just PM me xxx

Hopefully 2015 will be our year for MH hun and 2016 you will hopefully have your baby boy (see your wtt ticker :))

xxxx


----------



## hello_kitty

Happy Happy new years ladies! I just browsed through the replies since i am holding a party atm. Currently pumping milk so have some time to myself. I'll come back tomorrow once everyone leaves

I eat white bread and rice. I dont like wheat. I think you should dtd as soon as you get a positve opk or to be on the safe side do both day of and after. I got a faint positive when I conceived Zachary and Jayden was a total surprise but I remember conceiving him when I had sticky cm.

Btw this is not related but where you able to bf?


----------



## jessicasmum

topsy said:


> Thank you sweetie, I came out of hospital about 5 weeks ago and am on a new meds an injection with a mood stabilizer and an anti psychotic along with antidepressant and anti anxiety med and sleeping tablets. I hope I am on the right consternation but, It can be tough going as I am still hearing voices and occasionally hallucinating-BUT a lot less than before I went into hospital.
> 
> Thank you for the offer of PM you hun , not many people have had pursal psychosis so its "nice" (not that I wanted you to go through it hun) to meet someone who has been through the same thing. The same goes for me hun if you ever want to talk just PM me xxx
> 
> Hopefully 2015 will be our year for MH hun and 2016 you will hopefully have your baby boy (see your wtt ticker :))
> 
> xxxx

Thank you for the friend request :)
How often do you see therapist/psychologist?
My hallucinations didn't last as long only a few months, and I wasn't diagnosed proper until within last year when I changed doctors and town. I knew myself it was puerperal psychosis but no one in my own town that I saw took much notices and as soon as I moved every medical person I seen said it was that without saying it myself.
I hope your treatment can control your hallucinations/voices soon. Can you explain what the voices in your head are kind of like? If you don't want to explain it on here pm me. Its just I was trying have a conversation with my husband the other day and he said that what I experience now isn't voices just what every one does in your head but I do a lot more.


----------



## jessicasmum

hello_kitty said:


> Happy Happy new years ladies! I just browsed through the replies since i am holding a party atm. Currently pumping milk so have some time to myself. I'll come back tomorrow once everyone leaves
> 
> I eat white bread and rice. I dont like wheat. I think you should dtd as soon as you get a positve opk or to be on the safe side do both day of and after. I got a faint positive when I conceived Zachary and Jayden was a total surprise but I remember conceiving him when I had sticky cm.
> 
> Btw this is not related but where you able to bf?

Happy new year!!! Hope you had a nice party :) 
Its really getting to me all this stressing contradictive swaying for a boy and I'm not even TTC yet, it feels so much easier for girl swaying for me because don't really have to bother opk just every other day DTD. 
No I wasn't able to bf because of meds after being told they would be OK in first place.
You say your planning on TTC in summer, is it once jayden has turned 1? How much weight do you hope to lose before TTC?
Is there any months you wouldn't want your baby to be born?
I wouldn't really want an august baby because being youngest in school year and ideal I'd like a winter baby around months October-december but being asking ste and he's not bothered.
I'm thinking I see how much weight I've lost around Jasmine's 1st birthday in September and maybe start trying then with the 1 time thing for a few months, I'm not sure yet though see how things plan out.


----------



## hello_kitty

jessicasmum said:


> hello_kitty said:
> 
> 
> Happy Happy new years ladies! I just browsed through the replies since i am holding a party atm. Currently pumping milk so have some time to myself. I'll come back tomorrow once everyone leaves
> 
> I eat white bread and rice. I dont like wheat. I think you should dtd as soon as you get a positve opk or to be on the safe side do both day of and after. I got a faint positive when I conceived Zachary and Jayden was a total surprise but I remember conceiving him when I had sticky cm.
> 
> Btw this is not related but where you able to bf?
> 
> Happy new year!!! Hope you had a nice party :)
> Its really getting to me all this stressing contradictive swaying for a boy and I'm not even TTC yet, it feels so much easier for girl swaying for me because don't really have to bother opk just every other day DTD.
> No I wasn't able to bf because of meds after being told they would be OK in first place.
> You say your planning on TTC in summer, is it once jayden has turned 1? How much weight do you hope to lose before TTC?
> Is there any months you wouldn't want your baby to be born?
> I wouldn't really want an august baby because being youngest in school year and ideal I'd like a winter baby around months October-december but being asking ste and he's not bothered.
> I'm thinking I see how much weight I've lost around Jasmine's 1st birthday in September and maybe start trying then with the 1 time thing for a few months, I'm not sure yet though see how things plan out.Click to expand...

I want to try neXT summer starting June so I can have a spring baby but we might delay it until march of next year since we also wanna travel out of the country we can't do that if I get pregnant. I want to lose at least 10 lbs each months so if I do get pregnant in June I'll be 160 which is not too bad. At least I'll have an obvious baby bump unlike the last 2 times..but we will make sure to dtd every other day next time. 

Are you sad about the third being your last?


----------



## jessicasmum

hello_kitty said:


> jessicasmum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hello_kitty said:
> 
> 
> Happy Happy new years ladies! I just browsed through the replies since i am holding a party atm. Currently pumping milk so have some time to myself. I'll come back tomorrow once everyone leaves
> 
> I eat white bread and rice. I dont like wheat. I think you should dtd as soon as you get a positve opk or to be on the safe side do both day of and after. I got a faint positive when I conceived Zachary and Jayden was a total surprise but I remember conceiving him when I had sticky cm.
> 
> Btw this is not related but where you able to bf?
> 
> Happy new year!!! Hope you had a nice party :)
> Its really getting to me all this stressing contradictive swaying for a boy and I'm not even TTC yet, it feels so much easier for girl swaying for me because don't really have to bother opk just every other day DTD.
> No I wasn't able to bf because of meds after being told they would be OK in first place.
> You say your planning on TTC in summer, is it once jayden has turned 1? How much weight do you hope to lose before TTC?
> Is there any months you wouldn't want your baby to be born?
> I wouldn't really want an august baby because being youngest in school year and ideal I'd like a winter baby around months October-december but being asking ste and he's not bothered.
> I'm thinking I see how much weight I've lost around Jasmine's 1st birthday in September and maybe start trying then with the 1 time thing for a few months, I'm not sure yet though see how things plan out.Click to expand...
> 
> I want to try neXT summer starting June so I can have a spring baby but we might delay it until march of next year since we also wanna travel out of the country we can't do that if I get pregnant. I want to lose at least 10 lbs each months so if I do get pregnant in June I'll be 160 which is not too bad. At least I'll have an obvious baby bump unlike the last 2 times..but we will make sure to dtd every other day next time.
> 
> Are you sad about the third being your last?Click to expand...

That would be good if I could lose 10 pound a month so I would be almost at weight I want to be in September, I dread weighing myself tomorrow but it won't be accurate because I've just started my first period after having jasmine and heavy but that was normal for me any way.
Yeah I feel a bit sad that my next will be my last but at least ste is agreeing now to the 3rd which he kept saying no more. I think I need to try enjoy everything about the next pregnancy because not long after I had jasmine everything I moaned about I sort of missed even all the long waiting about in hospital appointment waiting rooms which must sound crazy, I don't miss the worrying though which i know I will still do but I need to enjoy things more because I won't experience it again.
Do you think you will just have the 3 if the 3rd is a girl?or will you have 4 any way?
What does your husband feel about when to start,June or next march?


----------



## topsy

jessicasmum said:


> topsy said:
> 
> 
> Thank you sweetie, I came out of hospital about 5 weeks ago and am on a new meds an injection with a mood stabilizer and an anti psychotic along with antidepressant and anti anxiety med and sleeping tablets. I hope I am on the right consternation but, It can be tough going as I am still hearing voices and occasionally hallucinating-BUT a lot less than before I went into hospital.
> 
> Thank you for the offer of PM you hun , not many people have had pursal psychosis so its "nice" (not that I wanted you to go through it hun) to meet someone who has been through the same thing. The same goes for me hun if you ever want to talk just PM me xxx
> 
> Hopefully 2015 will be our year for MH hun and 2016 you will hopefully have your baby boy (see your wtt ticker :))
> 
> xxxx
> 
> Thank you for the friend request :)
> How often do you see therapist/psychologist?
> My hallucinations didn't last as long only a few months, and I wasn't diagnosed proper until within last year when I changed doctors and town. I knew myself it was puerperal psychosis but no one in my own town that I saw took much notices and as soon as I moved every medical person I seen said it was that without saying it myself.
> I hope your treatment can control your hallucinations/voices soon. Can you explain what the voices in your head are kind of like? If you don't want to explain it on here pm me. Its just I was trying have a conversation with my husband the other day and he said that what I experience now isn't voices just what every one does in your head but I do a lot more.Click to expand...


Happy New year Girls.

I see my care coidnatior ever 2 weeks and a psychiatric nurse every 2 weeks-so works out I see someone every week. I see my psychiatrist about once every 2-3 months, more when I have blips.

Sorry you wernt diagnosed at first hun-That must have been so hard. I was totally out of it when I had it was doing really strange things-hanging all clothes from the wardrobe on the window poles, constantly washing LO clothes as I was so paroniod at germs was a weird experiences and I cant remember all of it my therapist says my brain has blocked the bits out it dosnt want me to remember and the memories may or may not come back.

My voices aren't voices in my head-i WISH they were they are outside voice I hear them through my ears. last night was hard, they came back , almost called the crisis team. Its just like someone is talking although they often shout and are angry I try to listen to music but they shout over the music and get cross when I talk about them. 

I know I am not in psychosis as I know where I am and I know they are just voices but last night they were saying to me the devils army was waiting outside to take me and my LO, they want me to do things :( (to upsetting to write about) but they tell me If I do the thing they ask, we will be reborn again and i will be well. I went round checking the door last night about 5 times and windows making sure no one could get in. I slept with Lo baby monitor on my pillow so i could hear if anyone went in his room. I have no control over them often music drowns they out, but it wasn't working last night. what a rubbish way to start 2015.

I hope that helps hun sorry Its really hard to explain :nope:


Hellokitty not sure If the BF qu was asked for me.. but i will answer :flower: I tried to BF but couldn't get the latch right I did hand express a little but I put him on bottles. But i was put on tables- anti depressants within 2 weeks of LO birth and not sure If I could have BF on the tablets :wacko:

Girls good luck with losing 10lbs a month I am doing slimming world and that is around about what I am aiming for :)

xxxx


----------



## hello_kitty

Heather - I just weighed myself this morning since it is new years day. I would prefer to weigh myself on an empty stomach but the brother took me out for breakfast this morning so I ended up weighign myself after have eaten. I weigh 221.8 which is still lighter than what I started out with.

We may or may not go for no. 4 given our next is a girl. This is going to sound shallow and selfish but I only want no. 4 if it is another girl, but of course thats not within our control. So if our next is a girl I might just stop. I think I will be able to persuade dh into having no.4 if I really wanted to but afraid it'll be another boy. Dh thinks 2 big brothers looking after a little sister is sweet and ideal...but if I am able to conceive a girl next using the low fat diet and dtd schedule I might take the same route and consider no. 4.


----------



## jessicasmum

topsy said:


> jessicasmum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> topsy said:
> 
> 
> Thank you sweetie, I came out of hospital about 5 weeks ago and am on a new meds an injection with a mood stabilizer and an anti psychotic along with antidepressant and anti anxiety med and sleeping tablets. I hope I am on the right consternation but, It can be tough going as I am still hearing voices and occasionally hallucinating-BUT a lot less than before I went into hospital.
> 
> Thank you for the offer of PM you hun , not many people have had pursal psychosis so its "nice" (not that I wanted you to go through it hun) to meet someone who has been through the same thing. The same goes for me hun if you ever want to talk just PM me xxx
> 
> Hopefully 2015 will be our year for MH hun and 2016 you will hopefully have your baby boy (see your wtt ticker :))
> 
> xxxx
> 
> Thank you for the friend request :)
> How often do you see therapist/psychologist?
> My hallucinations didn't last as long only a few months, and I wasn't diagnosed proper until within last year when I changed doctors and town. I knew myself it was puerperal psychosis but no one in my own town that I saw took much notices and as soon as I moved every medical person I seen said it was that without saying it myself.
> I hope your treatment can control your hallucinations/voices soon. Can you explain what the voices in your head are kind of like? If you don't want to explain it on here pm me. Its just I was trying have a conversation with my husband the other day and he said that what I experience now isn't voices just what every one does in your head but I do a lot more.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Happy New year Girls.
> 
> I see my care coidnatior ever 2 weeks and a psychiatric nurse every 2 weeks-so works out I see someone every week. I see my psychiatrist about once every 2-3 months, more when I have blips.
> 
> Sorry you wernt diagnosed at first hun-That must have been so hard. I was totally out of it when I had it was doing really strange things-hanging all clothes from the wardrobe on the window poles, constantly washing LO clothes as I was so paroniod at germs was a weird experiences and I cant remember all of it my therapist says my brain has blocked the bits out it dosnt want me to remember and the memories may or may not come back.
> 
> My voices aren't voices in my head-i WISH they were they are outside voice I hear them through my ears. last night was hard, they came back , almost called the crisis team. Its just like someone is talking although they often shout and are angry I try to listen to music but they shout over the music and get cross when I talk about them.
> 
> I know I am not in psychosis as I know where I am and I know they are just voices but last night they were saying to me the devils army was waiting outside to take me and my LO, they want me to do things :( (to upsetting to write about) but they tell me If I do the thing they ask, we will be reborn again and i will be well. I went round checking the door last night about 5 times and windows making sure no one could get in. I slept with Lo baby monitor on my pillow so i could hear if anyone went in his room. I have no control over them often music drowns they out, but it wasn't working last night. what a rubbish way to start 2015.
> 
> I hope that helps hun sorry Its really hard to explain :nope:
> 
> 
> Hellokitty not sure If the BF qu was asked for me.. but i will answer :flower: I tried to BF but couldn't get the latch right I did hand express a little but I put him on bottles. But i was put on tables- anti depressants within 2 weeks of LO birth and not sure If I could have BF on the tablets :wacko:
> 
> Girls good luck with losing 10lbs a month I am doing slimming world and that is around about what I am aiming for :)
> 
> xxxxClick to expand...

Do you mind me asking where your from? Are you in the UK?
Will you be due to see someone soon?
How you explained it my hubby was right its not like with me about hearing voices. It must be very scary.


----------



## jessicasmum

hello_kitty said:


> Heather - I just weighed myself this morning since it is new years day. I would prefer to weigh myself on an empty stomach but the brother took me out for breakfast this morning so I ended up weighign myself after have eaten. I weigh 221.8 which is still lighter than what I started out with.
> 
> We may or may not go for no. 4 given our next is a girl. This is going to sound shallow and selfish but I only want no. 4 if it is another girl, but of course thats not within our control. So if our next is a girl I might just stop. I think I will be able to persuade dh into having no.4 if I really wanted to but afraid it'll be another boy. Dh thinks 2 big brothers looking after a little sister is sweet and ideal...but if I am able to conceive a girl next using the low fat diet and dtd schedule I might take the same route and consider no. 4.

That's great you are still at a loss especially after the Christmas period.

I've just done a post on the baby name thread about that I've just found out my sister who is pregnant said she was going to name baby for first name same as middle name I've named jasmine, it was our grandma's name, a few years ago we talked about it and she said she wouldn't use it because I was. Do you think I'm right to be annoyed or like everyone posted disagree?


----------



## hello_kitty

jessicasmum said:


> hello_kitty said:
> 
> 
> Heather - I just weighed myself this morning since it is new years day. I would prefer to weigh myself on an empty stomach but the brother took me out for breakfast this morning so I ended up weighign myself after have eaten. I weigh 221.8 which is still lighter than what I started out with.
> 
> We may or may not go for no. 4 given our next is a girl. This is going to sound shallow and selfish but I only want no. 4 if it is another girl, but of course thats not within our control. So if our next is a girl I might just stop. I think I will be able to persuade dh into having no.4 if I really wanted to but afraid it'll be another boy. Dh thinks 2 big brothers looking after a little sister is sweet and ideal...but if I am able to conceive a girl next using the low fat diet and dtd schedule I might take the same route and consider no. 4.
> 
> That's great you are still at a loss especially after the Christmas period.
> 
> I've just done a post on the baby name thread about that I've just found out my sister who is pregnant said she was going to name baby for first name same as middle name I've named jasmine, it was our grandma's name, a few years ago we talked about it and she said she wouldn't use it because I was. Do you think I'm right to be annoyed or like everyone posted disagree?Click to expand...

Personally, I would get annoyed too! Especially if you have talked in the past and she said she wouldnt be using it, she's backing out on her word. Maybe you should bring it up lightheartedly something along the lines of "remember the time when we talked about names?" Maybe she can choose a similar name?

Sooo...I have noticed that my milk supply is dwindling after not pumping for 24 hours yesterday. I was super busy. Just something I am paranoid about, but oh well I'll just give him what I have. I'm just glad I made it to almost the half year mark.


----------



## jessicasmum

hello_kitty said:


> jessicasmum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hello_kitty said:
> 
> 
> Heather - I just weighed myself this morning since it is new years day. I would prefer to weigh myself on an empty stomach but the brother took me out for breakfast this morning so I ended up weighign myself after have eaten. I weigh 221.8 which is still lighter than what I started out with.
> 
> We may or may not go for no. 4 given our next is a girl. This is going to sound shallow and selfish but I only want no. 4 if it is another girl, but of course thats not within our control. So if our next is a girl I might just stop. I think I will be able to persuade dh into having no.4 if I really wanted to but afraid it'll be another boy. Dh thinks 2 big brothers looking after a little sister is sweet and ideal...but if I am able to conceive a girl next using the low fat diet and dtd schedule I might take the same route and consider no. 4.
> 
> That's great you are still at a loss especially after the Christmas period.
> 
> I've just done a post on the baby name thread about that I've just found out my sister who is pregnant said she was going to name baby for first name same as middle name I've named jasmine, it was our grandma's name, a few years ago we talked about it and she said she wouldn't use it because I was. Do you think I'm right to be annoyed or like everyone posted disagree?Click to expand...
> 
> Personally, I would get annoyed too! Especially if you have talked in the past and she said she wouldnt be using it, she's backing out on her word. Maybe you should bring it up lightheartedly something along the lines of "remember the time when we talked about names?" Maybe she can choose a similar name?
> 
> Sooo...I have noticed that my milk supply is dwindling after not pumping for 24 hours yesterday. I was super busy. Just something I am paranoid about, but oh well I'll just give him what I have. I'm just glad I made it to almost the half year mark.Click to expand...

I'm glad someone finally agrees with me, even after I put on there that my sister said she wouldn't everyone just saying that it doesn't matter I have no rights to the name, starting to bug me like I'm totally in the wrong which I don't feel like I am at all.

Even after just 24 hours it can go like that, I didn't know that. Do you think you will be able to carry on breast feeding or might you have to bottle? How long did you breast feed Zachary for?

I've changed my mind I'm not weighing myself today because my period still heavy so might leave it until Monday.


----------



## hello_kitty

I think the main point is that she promised you she wouldnt use it and that it would bug you but still turned around and did it. If it were my own sister, I would be mad too...Plus who would want to use the same name? When my sisters and I were younger...like wayy younger we both liked a girl name and I said I would name my daughter that and she was like "darn it! Oh well you can have it". Its quite funny thinking back.

If she named the child after Jasmine not knowing it would bother you well...thats kind of a different story but she did know so I would find her guilty.

I exclusively breastfed Zachary for 8 months and then did formula during the day and breastfed at night. I completely weaned him from the breast at 13 months. The problem with Zachary was my supply was also dwindling at the time he was around Jaydens age but I kept forcing him and refusing to supplement so his weight also suffered after 6 months. He was always hungry and crying but I kept sticking my boob in his face although there was barely anything for him to suck at.

I kept listening to people who were pro breastfeeding and encouraged me to keep doing while my baby was suffering from hunger. So this time, I learned my lesson and as soon as my milk supply decreased at 2 months I started supplementing Jayden on formula. There were days he would get 100% bm if I had enough and days were he would get 60% if I couldnt pump enough but he is a much happier baby and less fussy than his brother and weighs more so all is good. 

I am addicted to the scale, I just weighed myself this morning and I am currently 220.2 so almost back on track. My lowest before the holidays was 218. I think I need to start going to the gym too. We're goign to Canada in April so I would like to lose some weight then to be able to wear some nice clothes.


----------



## jessicasmum

hello_kitty said:


> I think the main point is that she promised you she wouldnt use it and that it would bug you but still turned around and did it. If it were my own sister, I would be mad too...Plus who would want to use the same name? When my sisters and I were younger...like wayy younger we both liked a girl name and I said I would name my daughter that and she was like "darn it! Oh well you can have it". Its quite funny thinking back.
> 
> If she named the child after Jasmine not knowing it would bother you well...thats kind of a different story but she did know so I would find her guilty.
> 
> I exclusively breastfed Zachary for 8 months and then did formula during the day and breastfed at night. I completely weaned him from the breast at 13 months. The problem with Zachary was my supply was also dwindling at the time he was around Jaydens age but I kept forcing him and refusing to supplement so his weight also suffered after 6 months. He was always hungry and crying but I kept sticking my boob in his face although there was barely anything for him to suck at.
> 
> I kept listening to people who were pro breastfeeding and encouraged me to keep doing while my baby was suffering from hunger. So this time, I learned my lesson and as soon as my milk supply decreased at 2 months I started supplementing Jayden on formula. There were days he would get 100% bm if I had enough and days were he would get 60% if I couldnt pump enough but he is a much happier baby and less fussy than his brother and weighs more so all is good.
> 
> I am addicted to the scale, I just weighed myself this morning and I am currently 220.2 so almost back on track. My lowest before the holidays was 218. I think I need to start going to the gym too. We're goign to Canada in April so I would like to lose some weight then to be able to wear some nice clothes.

That's good that jayden is happier feeding with mix of both breast and formula milk. Are you going to have to full time formula feed now though?

That's good about your weight. Its not good for me to weigh myself so much when dieting because I get so obsessed with it. I'm not starting proper with until Monday now, diet exercise and weighing myself, I know its not going to be pretty site when I step on the scale as I feel I've piled on loads more weight :( its my 30th in may so I want to see quite a bit shifted by then.


----------



## hello_kitty

I am still pumping for him and giving him whatever I get. At this rate, I think my supply is going to be completely gone if I dont do anything about it. I dont get engorged until 24 hours after my last pump. Last night I got approximately 2 oz after 6 hours. Before my goal was to give him more bm than formula or at least 50/50 but nowadays he is getting less bm and more formula.

Woah only 4 more months til your bday!!! I wanted to lose weight for my bday which was 12/12 but only lost 6 lbs from when I started. Well good luck to both of us!

I started drinking the milk tea again and doing the power pump this morning. I made it to a year with Zachary so have no excuse not to do the same for Jayden this time. The only reason Zachary made it to a year was because he slept with us and still wanted to nurse during the night. I completely weaned him from bm during the day time at 8 months. Jayden sleeps on his own and sleeping through the night so the night nursing is out of the question.

Yea, I weigh myself everyday so I can keep track to see if I put on weight. We're going on a trip in April so I am pretty freaked out about looking the same. I think the breastfeeding/pumping is really helping me from at least gaining weight though nomatter how much I eat.


----------



## jessicasmum

hello_kitty said:


> I am still pumping for him and giving him whatever I get. At this rate, I think my supply is going to be completely gone if I dont do anything about it. I dont get engorged until 24 hours after my last pump. Last night I got approximately 2 oz after 6 hours. Before my goal was to give him more bm than formula or at least 50/50 but nowadays he is getting less bm and more formula.
> 
> Woah only 4 more months til your bday!!! I wanted to lose weight for my bday which was 12/12 but only lost 6 lbs from when I started. Well good luck to both of us!
> 
> I started drinking the milk tea again and doing the power pump this morning. I made it to a year with Zachary so have no excuse not to do the same for Jayden this time. The only reason Zachary made it to a year was because he slept with us and still wanted to nurse during the night. I completely weaned him from bm during the day time at 8 months. Jayden sleeps on his own and sleeping through the night so the night nursing is out of the question.
> 
> Yea, I weigh myself everyday so I can keep track to see if I put on weight. We're going on a trip in April so I am pretty freaked out about looking the same. I think the breastfeeding/pumping is really helping me from at least gaining weight though nomatter how much I eat.

I know scary thought I only have 4 months left of being in my 20s :(
So if I manage the 10 pounds a month then I should be at 3 stone down (42 pounds) by then.
How long are you going on your trip for in April?


----------



## hello_kitty

Haha you're still quite young even when you turn 30. There's a saying "40 is the new 20" lol. 

My goal is 10 lbs really but since I am going on the trip in April, it would be wonderful if I lose 15 lbs a month although I know that goal is kinda far fetched but it would be a bonus if I can. I'll only be 175 lbs then.

We were looking at 4 days but we might extend it to a week since we want to visit both Vancouver and Victoria.


----------



## jessicasmum

I remember joking when ste turned 30 (he's now 34) and its come round quick my turn :( I'm trying to look at it in 1 good way that I have been over weight all my 20s so I want my 30s to be different to be more healthy and happy hopefully.

That be nice if you get to stretch it to a week your trip. Have you been to abroad before with Zachary? Obviously first time with jayden.

I weighed myself and quite surprised as I weighed myself about 3 or more weeks ago and I was 5 pounds heavier than the weight I put on here but I would of thought after Christmas and all the crap I ate I would be even more but I'm 3 pounds less when I weighed myself last, so not as shocking as I expected :)
I've changed my target weight to 5 pound less because even though my weight is classed as normal I want the 5 pounds to give me a little bit so if I gained a couple pound at all I will still be in normal weight range.
Not managed to do any exercise today with because after Jessica went to school we all went back to sleep, I need to start managing without the extra sleep so I can do exercise in morning and I keep missing breakfast too which isn't good.


----------



## hello_kitty

My husband is 8 years older than me so it feels like a long time til I reach his age lol he is 33 right now I just turned 25 last month. 

This is Jayden's first time going on a major trip. We had a mini trip when he was 2 months old and that was to the beach. Zachary hasnt gone abroad either, we have just traveled domestic.

Its good that you end up weighing less than you think, thats always like icing on the cake. My sister invited us out to eat 2 weeks ago for late night munching and I was soo stuffed afterwards. I thought I would be above the 220 range but the next morning I weighed myself and was only 219.6 which is even less than what I weigh now!

On the downside, we are all sick except for Jayden who seems to be fine so far. I was hoping I could pump enough milk for him to boost his immunity but my supply is truly suffering despite drinking milk tea, and pumping more. Oh well, at least I am trying my best and since he will be 6 months in 2 days I shouldnt be so freaked out.


----------



## topsy

jessicasmum said:


> topsy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jessicasmum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> topsy said:
> 
> 
> Thank you sweetie, I came out of hospital about 5 weeks ago and am on a new meds an injection with a mood stabilizer and an anti psychotic along with antidepressant and anti anxiety med and sleeping tablets. I hope I am on the right consternation but, It can be tough going as I am still hearing voices and occasionally hallucinating-BUT a lot less than before I went into hospital.
> 
> Thank you for the offer of PM you hun , not many people have had pursal psychosis so its "nice" (not that I wanted you to go through it hun) to meet someone who has been through the same thing. The same goes for me hun if you ever want to talk just PM me xxx
> 
> Hopefully 2015 will be our year for MH hun and 2016 you will hopefully have your baby boy (see your wtt ticker :))
> 
> xxxx
> 
> Thank you for the friend request :)
> How often do you see therapist/psychologist?
> My hallucinations didn't last as long only a few months, and I wasn't diagnosed proper until within last year when I changed doctors and town. I knew myself it was puerperal psychosis but no one in my own town that I saw took much notices and as soon as I moved every medical person I seen said it was that without saying it myself.
> I hope your treatment can control your hallucinations/voices soon. Can you explain what the voices in your head are kind of like? If you don't want to explain it on here pm me. Its just I was trying have a conversation with my husband the other day and he said that what I experience now isn't voices just what every one does in your head but I do a lot more.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Happy New year Girls.
> 
> I see my care coidnatior ever 2 weeks and a psychiatric nurse every 2 weeks-so works out I see someone every week. I see my psychiatrist about once every 2-3 months, more when I have blips.
> 
> Sorry you wernt diagnosed at first hun-That must have been so hard. I was totally out of it when I had it was doing really strange things-hanging all clothes from the wardrobe on the window poles, constantly washing LO clothes as I was so paroniod at germs was a weird experiences and I cant remember all of it my therapist says my brain has blocked the bits out it dosnt want me to remember and the memories may or may not come back.
> 
> My voices aren't voices in my head-i WISH they were they are outside voice I hear them through my ears. last night was hard, they came back , almost called the crisis team. Its just like someone is talking although they often shout and are angry I try to listen to music but they shout over the music and get cross when I talk about them.
> 
> I know I am not in psychosis as I know where I am and I know they are just voices but last night they were saying to me the devils army was waiting outside to take me and my LO, they want me to do things :( (to upsetting to write about) but they tell me If I do the thing they ask, we will be reborn again and i will be well. I went round checking the door last night about 5 times and windows making sure no one could get in. I slept with Lo baby monitor on my pillow so i could hear if anyone went in his room. I have no control over them often music drowns they out, but it wasn't working last night. what a rubbish way to start 2015.
> 
> I hope that helps hun sorry Its really hard to explain :nope:
> 
> 
> Hellokitty not sure If the BF qu was asked for me.. but i will answer :flower: I tried to BF but couldn't get the latch right I did hand express a little but I put him on bottles. But i was put on tables- anti depressants within 2 weeks of LO birth and not sure If I could have BF on the tablets :wacko:
> 
> Girls good luck with losing 10lbs a month I am doing slimming world and that is around about what I am aiming for :)
> 
> xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> Do you mind me asking where your from? Are you in the UK?
> Will you be due to see someone soon?
> How you explained it my hubby was right its not like with me about hearing voices. It must be very scary.Click to expand...

Sorry hun havent been back to this thread xxx

Yep i am from the uk, live in Norfolk :) I am seeing someone tomorrow my voices have got worse so they are upping my medication. It is scary I hate them. Took Lo to get his flu spray yesterday and the voices were saying how ill he was going to be because he was going to have the spray :( its hard xxxx


----------



## hello_kitty

topsy said:


> jessicasmum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> topsy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jessicasmum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> topsy said:
> 
> 
> Thank you sweetie, I came out of hospital about 5 weeks ago and am on a new meds an injection with a mood stabilizer and an anti psychotic along with antidepressant and anti anxiety med and sleeping tablets. I hope I am on the right consternation but, It can be tough going as I am still hearing voices and occasionally hallucinating-BUT a lot less than before I went into hospital.
> 
> Thank you for the offer of PM you hun , not many people have had pursal psychosis so its "nice" (not that I wanted you to go through it hun) to meet someone who has been through the same thing. The same goes for me hun if you ever want to talk just PM me xxx
> 
> Hopefully 2015 will be our year for MH hun and 2016 you will hopefully have your baby boy (see your wtt ticker :))
> 
> xxxx
> 
> Thank you for the friend request :)
> How often do you see therapist/psychologist?
> My hallucinations didn't last as long only a few months, and I wasn't diagnosed proper until within last year when I changed doctors and town. I knew myself it was puerperal psychosis but no one in my own town that I saw took much notices and as soon as I moved every medical person I seen said it was that without saying it myself.
> I hope your treatment can control your hallucinations/voices soon. Can you explain what the voices in your head are kind of like? If you don't want to explain it on here pm me. Its just I was trying have a conversation with my husband the other day and he said that what I experience now isn't voices just what every one does in your head but I do a lot more.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Happy New year Girls.
> 
> I see my care coidnatior ever 2 weeks and a psychiatric nurse every 2 weeks-so works out I see someone every week. I see my psychiatrist about once every 2-3 months, more when I have blips.
> 
> Sorry you wernt diagnosed at first hun-That must have been so hard. I was totally out of it when I had it was doing really strange things-hanging all clothes from the wardrobe on the window poles, constantly washing LO clothes as I was so paroniod at germs was a weird experiences and I cant remember all of it my therapist says my brain has blocked the bits out it dosnt want me to remember and the memories may or may not come back.
> 
> My voices aren't voices in my head-i WISH they were they are outside voice I hear them through my ears. last night was hard, they came back , almost called the crisis team. Its just like someone is talking although they often shout and are angry I try to listen to music but they shout over the music and get cross when I talk about them.
> 
> I know I am not in psychosis as I know where I am and I know they are just voices but last night they were saying to me the devils army was waiting outside to take me and my LO, they want me to do things :( (to upsetting to write about) but they tell me If I do the thing they ask, we will be reborn again and i will be well. I went round checking the door last night about 5 times and windows making sure no one could get in. I slept with Lo baby monitor on my pillow so i could hear if anyone went in his room. I have no control over them often music drowns they out, but it wasn't working last night. what a rubbish way to start 2015.
> 
> I hope that helps hun sorry Its really hard to explain :nope:
> 
> 
> Hellokitty not sure If the BF qu was asked for me.. but i will answer :flower: I tried to BF but couldn't get the latch right I did hand express a little but I put him on bottles. But i was put on tables- anti depressants within 2 weeks of LO birth and not sure If I could have BF on the tablets :wacko:
> 
> Girls good luck with losing 10lbs a month I am doing slimming world and that is around about what I am aiming for :)
> 
> xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> Do you mind me asking where your from? Are you in the UK?
> Will you be due to see someone soon?
> How you explained it my hubby was right its not like with me about hearing voices. It must be very scary.Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry hun havent been back to this thread xxx
> 
> Yep i am from the uk, live in Norfolk :) I am seeing someone tomorrow my voices have got worse so they are upping my medication. It is scary I hate them. Took Lo to get his flu spray yesterday and the voices were saying how ill he was going to be because he was going to have the spray :( its hard xxxxClick to expand...

I am soo sorry topsy! It must be hard! I work as an interpreter and I think I interpreted for someone with the same condition awhile back. The docs said it was a mental condition and wanted to treat him for him but the patient said he was hearing ghosts and his family agreed as well and they refused treatment.


----------



## hello_kitty

Weightwise, I am down to 219.6 lbs! But thats because I have a full blown cold and havent been able to eat much due to my stuffed nose. When I do eat I end up throwing it back up. Ugghhh I hate this cold! Everyone is sick except for lo (but I am suspecting that he's starting to get one) and dh.


----------



## jessicasmum

hello_kitty said:


> My husband is 8 years older than me so it feels like a long time til I reach his age lol he is 33 right now I just turned 25 last month.
> 
> This is Jayden's first time going on a major trip. We had a mini trip when he was 2 months old and that was to the beach. Zachary hasnt gone abroad either, we have just traveled domestic.
> 
> Its good that you end up weighing less than you think, thats always like icing on the cake. My sister invited us out to eat 2 weeks ago for late night munching and I was soo stuffed afterwards. I thought I would be above the 220 range but the next morning I weighed myself and was only 219.6 which is even less than what I weigh now!
> 
> On the downside, we are all sick except for Jayden who seems to be fine so far. I was hoping I could pump enough milk for him to boost his immunity but my supply is truly suffering despite drinking milk tea, and pumping more. Oh well, at least I am trying my best and since he will be 6 months in 2 days I shouldnt be so freaked out.

Ste is only 4 years 5 months older than me.

Sorry you are not feeling well, hope you all feel better soon.
Ste not well at moment either with flu, hope I don't get it again.

Can't believe jayden will be 6 months. Jasmine turns 4 months next week.

Have you started trying jayden with any foods yet?


----------



## jessicasmum

topsy said:


> jessicasmum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> topsy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jessicasmum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> topsy said:
> 
> 
> Thank you sweetie, I came out of hospital about 5 weeks ago and am on a new meds an injection with a mood stabilizer and an anti psychotic along with antidepressant and anti anxiety med and sleeping tablets. I hope I am on the right consternation but, It can be tough going as I am still hearing voices and occasionally hallucinating-BUT a lot less than before I went into hospital.
> 
> Thank you for the offer of PM you hun , not many people have had pursal psychosis so its "nice" (not that I wanted you to go through it hun) to meet someone who has been through the same thing. The same goes for me hun if you ever want to talk just PM me xxx
> 
> Hopefully 2015 will be our year for MH hun and 2016 you will hopefully have your baby boy (see your wtt ticker :))
> 
> xxxx
> 
> Thank you for the friend request :)
> How often do you see therapist/psychologist?
> My hallucinations didn't last as long only a few months, and I wasn't diagnosed proper until within last year when I changed doctors and town. I knew myself it was puerperal psychosis but no one in my own town that I saw took much notices and as soon as I moved every medical person I seen said it was that without saying it myself.
> I hope your treatment can control your hallucinations/voices soon. Can you explain what the voices in your head are kind of like? If you don't want to explain it on here pm me. Its just I was trying have a conversation with my husband the other day and he said that what I experience now isn't voices just what every one does in your head but I do a lot more.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Happy New year Girls.
> 
> I see my care coidnatior ever 2 weeks and a psychiatric nurse every 2 weeks-so works out I see someone every week. I see my psychiatrist about once every 2-3 months, more when I have blips.
> 
> Sorry you wernt diagnosed at first hun-That must have been so hard. I was totally out of it when I had it was doing really strange things-hanging all clothes from the wardrobe on the window poles, constantly washing LO clothes as I was so paroniod at germs was a weird experiences and I cant remember all of it my therapist says my brain has blocked the bits out it dosnt want me to remember and the memories may or may not come back.
> 
> My voices aren't voices in my head-i WISH they were they are outside voice I hear them through my ears. last night was hard, they came back , almost called the crisis team. Its just like someone is talking although they often shout and are angry I try to listen to music but they shout over the music and get cross when I talk about them.
> 
> I know I am not in psychosis as I know where I am and I know they are just voices but last night they were saying to me the devils army was waiting outside to take me and my LO, they want me to do things :( (to upsetting to write about) but they tell me If I do the thing they ask, we will be reborn again and i will be well. I went round checking the door last night about 5 times and windows making sure no one could get in. I slept with Lo baby monitor on my pillow so i could hear if anyone went in his room. I have no control over them often music drowns they out, but it wasn't working last night. what a rubbish way to start 2015.
> 
> I hope that helps hun sorry Its really hard to explain :nope:
> 
> 
> Hellokitty not sure If the BF qu was asked for me.. but i will answer :flower: I tried to BF but couldn't get the latch right I did hand express a little but I put him on bottles. But i was put on tables- anti depressants within 2 weeks of LO birth and not sure If I could have BF on the tablets :wacko:
> 
> Girls good luck with losing 10lbs a month I am doing slimming world and that is around about what I am aiming fo seer :)
> 
> xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> Do you mind me asking where your from? Are you in the UK?
> Will you be due to see someone soon?
> How you explained it my hubby was right its not like with me about hearing voices. It must be very scary.Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry hun havent been back to this thread xxx
> 
> Yep i am from the uk, live in Norfolk :) I am seeing someone tomorrow my voices have got worse so they are upping my medication. It is scary I hate them. Took Lo to get his flu spray yesterday and the voices were saying how ill he was going to be because he was going to have the spray :( its hard xxxxClick to expand...

I'm in greater Manchester.
Sorry the voices have got worse but good that your seeing someone tomorrow, hope it goes OK tomorrow at your appointment.
What's the name of the anti psychotic your on? I was on quentiapine for years but now on a very small dose of olanzapine which I'm preffering at the moment.
I was meaning to ask did you have the mental health problems before you had your child?


----------



## topsy

hello_kitty said:


> topsy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jessicasmum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> topsy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jessicasmum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> topsy said:
> 
> 
> Thank you sweetie, I came out of hospital about 5 weeks ago and am on a new meds an injection with a mood stabilizer and an anti psychotic along with antidepressant and anti anxiety med and sleeping tablets. I hope I am on the right consternation but, It can be tough going as I am still hearing voices and occasionally hallucinating-BUT a lot less than before I went into hospital.
> 
> Thank you for the offer of PM you hun , not many people have had pursal psychosis so its "nice" (not that I wanted you to go through it hun) to meet someone who has been through the same thing. The same goes for me hun if you ever want to talk just PM me xxx
> 
> Hopefully 2015 will be our year for MH hun and 2016 you will hopefully have your baby boy (see your wtt ticker :))
> 
> xxxx
> 
> Thank you for the friend request :)
> How often do you see therapist/psychologist?
> My hallucinations didn't last as long only a few months, and I wasn't diagnosed proper until within last year when I changed doctors and town. I knew myself it was puerperal psychosis but no one in my own town that I saw took much notices and as soon as I moved every medical person I seen said it was that without saying it myself.
> I hope your treatment can control your hallucinations/voices soon. Can you explain what the voices in your head are kind of like? If you don't want to explain it on here pm me. Its just I was trying have a conversation with my husband the other day and he said that what I experience now isn't voices just what every one does in your head but I do a lot more.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Happy New year Girls.
> 
> I see my care coidnatior ever 2 weeks and a psychiatric nurse every 2 weeks-so works out I see someone every week. I see my psychiatrist about once every 2-3 months, more when I have blips.
> 
> Sorry you wernt diagnosed at first hun-That must have been so hard. I was totally out of it when I had it was doing really strange things-hanging all clothes from the wardrobe on the window poles, constantly washing LO clothes as I was so paroniod at germs was a weird experiences and I cant remember all of it my therapist says my brain has blocked the bits out it dosnt want me to remember and the memories may or may not come back.
> 
> My voices aren't voices in my head-i WISH they were they are outside voice I hear them through my ears. last night was hard, they came back , almost called the crisis team. Its just like someone is talking although they often shout and are angry I try to listen to music but they shout over the music and get cross when I talk about them.
> 
> I know I am not in psychosis as I know where I am and I know they are just voices but last night they were saying to me the devils army was waiting outside to take me and my LO, they want me to do things :( (to upsetting to write about) but they tell me If I do the thing they ask, we will be reborn again and i will be well. I went round checking the door last night about 5 times and windows making sure no one could get in. I slept with Lo baby monitor on my pillow so i could hear if anyone went in his room. I have no control over them often music drowns they out, but it wasn't working last night. what a rubbish way to start 2015.
> 
> I hope that helps hun sorry Its really hard to explain :nope:
> 
> 
> Hellokitty not sure If the BF qu was asked for me.. but i will answer :flower: I tried to BF but couldn't get the latch right I did hand express a little but I put him on bottles. But i was put on tables- anti depressants within 2 weeks of LO birth and not sure If I could have BF on the tablets :wacko:
> 
> Girls good luck with losing 10lbs a month I am doing slimming world and that is around about what I am aiming for :)
> 
> xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> Do you mind me asking where your from? Are you in the UK?
> Will you be due to see someone soon?
> How you explained it my hubby was right its not like with me about hearing voices. It must be very scary.Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry hun havent been back to this thread xxx
> 
> Yep i am from the uk, live in Norfolk :) I am seeing someone tomorrow my voices have got worse so they are upping my medication. It is scary I hate them. Took Lo to get his flu spray yesterday and the voices were saying how ill he was going to be because he was going to have the spray :( its hard xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> I am soo sorry topsy! It must be hard! I work as an interpreter and I think I interpreted for someone with the same condition awhile back. The docs said it was a mental condition and wanted to treat him for him but the patient said he was hearing ghosts and his family agreed as well and they refused treatment.Click to expand...

That must have been so hard hun. 


I was on quitenpen 700mg and olanzapaine but came off them when i was last in hospital I now have an injection which is called Depo short from something I cant pronounce! which is a mood stabilizer and a anti psychotic all in one I have just had it upped to 60ml I am not sure its working :( I had had depression before I had LO and took anti depresants but was just under my Dr nothing on this scale. How about you hun had you had depression before you had your LO? xxx


----------



## jessicasmum

topsy said:


> hello_kitty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> topsy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jessicasmum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> topsy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jessicasmum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> topsy said:
> 
> 
> Thank you sweetie, I came out of hospital about 5 weeks ago and am on a new meds an injection with a mood stabilizer and an anti psychotic along with antidepressant and anti anxiety med and sleeping tablets. I hope I am on the right consternation but, It can be tough going as I am still hearing voices and occasionally hallucinating-BUT a lot less than before I went into hospital.
> 
> Thank you for the offer of PM you hun , not many people have had pursal psychosis so its "nice" (not that I wanted you to go through it hun) to meet someone who has been through the same thing. The same goes for me hun if you ever want to talk just PM me xxx
> 
> Hopefully 2015 will be our year for MH hun and 2016 you will hopefully have your baby boy (see your wtt ticker :))
> 
> xxxx
> 
> Thank you for the friend request :)
> How often do you see therapist/psychologist?
> My hallucinations didn't last as long only a few months, and I wasn't diagnosed proper until within last year when I changed doctors and town. I knew myself it was puerperal psychosis but no one in my own town that I saw took much notices and as soon as I moved every medical person I seen said it was that without saying it myself.
> I hope your treatment can control your hallucinations/voices soon. Can you explain what the voices in your head are kind of like? If you don't want to explain it on here pm me. Its just I was trying have a conversation with my husband the other day and he said that what I experience now isn't voices just what every one does in your head but I do a lot more.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Happy New year Girls.
> 
> I see my care coidnatior ever 2 weeks and a psychiatric nurse every 2 weeks-so works out I see someone every week. I see my psychiatrist about once every 2-3 months, more when I have blips.
> 
> Sorry you wernt diagnosed at first hun-That must have been so hard. I was totally out of it when I had it was doing really strange things-hanging all clothes from the wardrobe on the window poles, constantly washing LO clothes as I was so paroniod at germs was a weird experiences and I cant remember all of it my therapist says my brain has blocked the bits out it dosnt want me to remember and the memories may or may not come back.
> 
> My voices aren't voices in my head-i WISH they were they are outside voice I hear them through my ears. last night was hard, they came back , almost called the crisis team. Its just like someone is talking although they often shout and are angry I try to listen to music but they shout over the music and get cross when I talk about them.
> 
> I know I am not in psychosis as I know where I am and I know they are just voices but last night they were saying to me the devils army was waiting outside to take me and my LO, they want me to do things :( (to upsetting to write about) but they tell me If I do the thing they ask, we will be reborn again and i will be well. I went round checking the door last night about 5 times and windows making sure no one could get in. I slept with Lo baby monitor on my pillow so i could hear if anyone went in his room. I have no control over them often music drowns they out, but it wasn't working last night. what a rubbish way to start 2015.
> 
> I hope that helps hun sorry Its really hard to explain :nope:
> 
> 
> Hellokitty not sure If the BF qu was asked for me.. but i will answer :flower: I tried to BF but couldn't get the latch right I did hand express a little but I put him on bottles. But i was put on tables- anti depressants within 2 weeks of LO birth and not sure If I could have BF on the tablets :wacko:
> 
> Girls good luck with losing 10lbs a month I am doing slimming world and that is around about what I am aiming for :)
> 
> xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> Do you mind me asking where your from? Are you in the UK?
> Will you be due to see someone soon?
> How you explained it my hubby was right its not like with me about hearing voices. It must be very scary.Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry hun havent been back to this thread xxx
> 
> Yep i am from the uk, live in Norfolk :) I am seeing someone tomorrow my voices have got worse so they are upping my medication. It is scary I hate them. Took Lo to get his flu spray yesterday and the voices were saying how ill he was going to be because he was going to have the spray :( its hard xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> I am soo sorry topsy! It must be hard! I work as an interpreter and I think I interpreted for someone with the same condition awhile back. The docs said it was a mental condition and wanted to treat him for him but the patient said he was hearing ghosts and his family agreed as well and they refused treatment.Click to expand...
> 
> That must have been so hard hun.
> 
> 
> I was on quitenpen 700mg and olanzapaine but came off them when i was last in hospital I now have an injection which is called Depo short from something I cant pronounce! which is a mood stabilizer and a anti psychotic all in one I have just had it upped to 60ml I am not sure its working :( I had had depression before I had LO and took anti depresants but was just under my Dr nothing on this scale. How about you hun had you had depression before you had your LO? xxxClick to expand...

Yes from 15 I started anti depressants and under child psychology for a bit but I think my problems started when I was a lot younger that that.
Are you going to tell them tomorrow that you don't think the meds/injection working?


----------



## hello_kitty

Heather - its funny how I was soo anxious to feed Jayden when he was 5 months old. I actually started him on carrots, avocado and butternut squash for a few days then stopped. Now that he will be 6 months tomorrow, dont feel nearly excited as when he was 5 months lol. Probably cuz of this stupid cold just makes me feel bleh. He loves the avocado with breastmilk though so I will start feeding him again soon and also some carrots. I'm also making rice porridge in a bit.


----------



## topsy

Jessicas mum it can be upped to 80 mls and it was on 40 have asked it to be upped to 60 mls so will see how it goes I so want it to work I have been on sooooo many meds :( xxx


----------



## jessicasmum

Sorry not been on here.

Lily how are you all feeling now? Has the flu gone?

Topsy how are meds being upped going?

Afm I've doing the dieting for a week now and I've lost 5 pounds, happy I've lossed the weight but I was hoping for a little more because when trying to lose weight before TTC jasmine I lost 8 pound in a week and 18 pound in just under 3 weeks, so im a little down hearted about. Need to start exercise and move about more but hard with jasmine having to see to her and being more tired in the morning, need to get my arse into gear if I want to get near to my target weight for TTC


----------



## topsy

Hi hun meds being upped hasn't worked currently waiting for my care coidnatior to call back :(

Sure you will get to your TW before you TTC hun FX for you, well done on your weightloss xxxx


----------



## jessicasmum

Sorry topsy the meds upped not worked, how did it go with the care coordinater?

Thank you :) one good thing me and hubby seem more determined with losing weight this time, he's nearly lossed a stone in a week, we just need to do the exercise now.


----------



## hello_kitty

jessicasmum said:


> Sorry not been on here.
> 
> Lily how are you all feeling now? Has the flu gone?
> 
> Topsy how are meds being upped going?
> 
> Afm I've doing the dieting for a week now and I've lost 5 pounds, happy I've lossed the weight but I was hoping for a little more because when trying to lose weight before TTC jasmine I lost 8 pound in a week and 18 pound in just under 3 weeks, so im a little down hearted about. Need to start exercise and move about more but hard with jasmine having to see to her and being more tired in the morning, need to get my arse into gear if I want to get near to my target weight for TTC

Hi Heather! The boys and I are fully recovered from the flu. So glad it left us in just under a week. Dieting sucks. I am still where I am. Its really hard though because I am still breastfeeding Jayden and if I cut too much calories, my milk supply will be done to almost nothing. 

5 lbs is a lot to me!!! I would be sooo happy if I could lose 3 lbs a week. My husband and I had discussion and we both agreed to wait until march of next year before ttc again. I love the age gap between Jayden and Zachary but to be honest, I always had a guilty feeling towards zachary because the time I spent with him had been reduced due to Jayden and he's still a baby himself. If I conceive next march, there will be a 2.5 year age gap between Jayden and the new baby.

In the meantime, I will have plenty of time to spend with my boys and can postpone being pregnant a little longer since it could be my last and all. I mean a 2.5 year age gap is still optimal...but the main reason that I have decided to wait is so that I can have ample time to lose all my weight. That gives me over a year. I dont want to be in the middle of losign weight if I ttc in June/July.

But, I think I have been ovulating again and whenever I do I can feel it and it makes me broody. Haha its actually quite funny whenever I feel broody I think to myself "hey, I just need to have sex now and I'll have a baby in nine months!" then I look over at Jayden and think "umm...no".

Lets just pray I dont do anything reckless at least til Jayden turns 1.


----------



## jessicasmum

Lily glad the boys well now.
Don't be too down heartened about the weight, have you been able to get to the gym?
Its good that you and hubby have come to an agreement about TTC date, do you think hubby would be OK if you decided to bring TTC forward again if you do change your mind again?
I thinking its looking more September for us TTC but if the weight is no where near target then I will postpone, I think ste is all for it now so a big turn around from when he was saying no more at first.
I read this thing yesterday that said to tell the sex of your next baby is by the hairline at the back if it goes all the way down the next will be same sex but if its in a point then the next will be opposite sex. I checked Jessica's and hers goes all way down so true we had same sex next, I checked jasmine's and hers is in a point so would mean boy next. I know sounds a load of nonsense but you never know.


----------



## hello_kitty

Hi heather, 

No, I havent been able to go to the gym yet. I probably will start on Wednesday since we have a doc's appointment tomorrow.

Just experimented with the hairline test as soon as I read your comment and both boys run straight across! If this is true, we will have another boy next! Yikes! 

My husband is neutral so he doesnt mind too much about the ttc date, whatever suits me really lol...BUT I need to try very hard to persuade myself to wait until March 2016, its better for all of us really. Its what my heart wants, but I just need to work on making up my mind.

I just feel like I need a longer break to cherish the alone time with both of them. I would hate to have another one close in age and not have quality time with both the baby and the two boys since its gonna be a repeat of what we are experiencing now. Especially if I am lucky to have a girl and her being my last. I dont want to look back down the road and have any regrets about not spending enough quality time with my last child because the baby days are officially over once she hits one.


----------



## jessicasmum

Is the doctors appointment for jayden?
There will be at least 21 months between jasmine and the next, I think it will be tough because would be around toilet/potty training for jasmine. Was it hard for you picking up Zachary when pregnant with jayden? Did it hurt lifting him at all?
Ive been thinking about names but struggling with middle names and not sure about a girls name. Have you got any names picked out yet?


----------



## hello_kitty

It was hard towards the end of it because I felt too heavy and at 31 weeks doc told me I shouldnt be lifting anything heavy due to risk of preterm labor. I had to let Zachary play by himself most of the time and felt sooo bad. Since, I already had 2 preterm labors I am guessing the next one will be the same so thats kind of why I wanted to stretch it out further. Zachary will be in pre schoool 3 months before I have baby so Jayden will be the only one home towards the end of pregnancy. Its better than having 2 kids at home full time.

We thought Jayden would be a girl so picked out Rosalyn before finding out the gender. If next is a girl, we will go with that. What names are you thinking of?


----------



## topsy

jessicasmum said:


> Sorry topsy the meds upped not worked, how did it go with the care coordinater?
> 
> Thank you :) one good thing me and hubby seem more determined with losing weight this time, he's nearly lossed a stone in a week, we just need to do the exercise now.

Wow well done hubby :) exercise is hard hun :) 

Still not heard back from CC :( went to the Dr today and hes done an emergency referral to my team again and given me lorazepam xxx

slept most of this afternoon.


----------



## jessicasmum

Lily do you have any ideas for a boy?
For a boy we like Leo but uncertain on a middle name as we used names after people for Jessica and jasmine middle names and we are stuck for the next. For a girl I like Chloe sort of but not sure like I am with Leo.


----------



## jessicasmum

Topsy thats not good you haven't heard from your CC. Thats good you have been able to sleep. I think I might of had that med when I had the puerperal psychosis before I was sectioned because I wouldn't sleep, I hated taking any sleeping tablet because things felt out of my control and I think people were doing things while I was asleep.
Have the voices lessened at all?


----------



## topsy

The voices are a bit better thanks. I always take sleeping meds but they don't always work :( Weigh in tomorrow know I have gained :( xxx


----------



## jessicasmum

That's good voices are bit better :) sorry about the sleeping tablets, I had couple of different ones but I hate them and hope I never have to have them again.
Is the weigh in at a dieting group like slimming world or you weighing yourself at home?


----------



## hello_kitty

Heather, have no idea what I will name him if we have a third boy. We loved Zachary and Jayden. Its funny how a few months before I conceived Jayden, I told dh I was becoming fond of the name Jayden and that we should've thought of that while coming up with baby names for Zachary...but I like zachary too. I was like "gosh, if only we had another boy so we could use both names"...lo and behold we got Jayden!

So hopefully, this time I will be lucky and get my heart's desire again,.


----------



## jessicasmum

That's what I was like with wanting to use my grandma's name for middle name, so I got my wish too that I was able to use the name.


----------



## hello_kitty

Heather, with the weight loss ticker does it automatically update or do you have to manually update it all the time? What I've been doing is if I lose additional weight below what my ticker is showing, I click on the signature, create a brand new ticker, delete my current siggy, and copy paste new one to reflect my current weight lol. Hoping there is a way around what I am doing.


----------



## jessicasmum

Lily no I click on ticker sign in and click edit to update weight. :)


----------



## topsy

I love my weightloss ticker :) just changed it I lost 1.5lbs this week :) thought I had gained!

I go to a group and get weighed in each fri and stay for the meeting :)

We used Andrew for Lo middle name that was my grandads name :) I love using family names, We were going to have Charlotte Lily rose (lily are Rose) for both our nannys :)

xxxx


----------



## hello_kitty

Hi ladies,

got to weighing myself this morning and I am down to 217.4...very slow weight loss here but at least i am losing and not gaining. It also feels good to finally see the number "17" lol. It would be sooo awesome if I could weight 210 by the end of the month.


----------



## jessicasmum

Well done both of you on weight loss, I'm only weighing myself on Mondays.

I know I have lots of time but I'm really unsure about the middle names for our next because we've already used the names we wanted of our grandmothers and we wouldn't use either of our grandads names.


----------



## hello_kitty

haha Heather dont worry! It will come! I am wayyy to wary at the moment to think of baby names. We have been booking hotels and I just got done budgeting and paying bills this month my brain is a mush. I will think of baby names when I know the gender.


----------



## jessicasmum

It was because with Jessica and jasmine their middle names were special I'm thinking the next ones middle name is just a normal name we've picked, don't want them to be any different.

Remember when I had my appendix operation when I was pregnant with jasmine? Well they did a biopsy of the appendix and I was told over phone its beign but I've since been to see consultant and the name he gave me written down when I looked it up it says its a rare cancer so I'm so confused, he didn't seem too concerned and said he send me for a CT scan and if nothing on it which he doesn't think there will be then I will have another one in a years time to make sure. So I've gone for scan and I was expecting my results in the post which he made me think when he said I will write to you with results. Then today I've got an appointment letter for 29th January to see him again, so now I'm scared that its bad news :(


----------



## hello_kitty

aww...I am sorry Heather! I do hope everything turns out ok for you! Maybe he just wants to see you to give you the result? I had lab work done last month and he called me back to see him I was scared too but everything turned out great.


----------



## jessicasmum

Thanks, I really hope so.
What was your lab results for? If you don't mind me asking?


----------



## hello_kitty

It was for a routine physical checking for high cholestrol vitamin deficiency diabetes etc.

So last night I had a super weird dream I got a call from my obgyn's office regarding lab results unrelated to pregnancy. The nurse asked me " does your belly feel bloated?" I said " yeah" and she's like "well your pregnant" I could clearly remembet my reAction. I was surprised and said "really? You're not kidding?" and I think she sensed it because she asked "was this unexpected?" and I said "yes but im happy about it" haha guess this is an omen that a pregnancy is unexpected within this year and not next.


----------



## jessicasmum

That's weird I had a dream last night that I was going in for planned c section and saying it is OK isn't it after having another not long ago.

I weighed myself and lossed 6 pounds so 11 pounds in 2 weeks, this without any exercise.


----------



## hello_kitty

jessicasmum said:


> That's weird I had a dream last night that I was going in for planned c section and saying it is OK isn't it after having another not long ago.
> 
> I weighed myself and lossed 6 pounds so 11 pounds in 2 weeks, this without any exercise.

yay on the weight loss! How do you do it? Just by dieting I guess? I am starting to hit the gym today.

Yea pregnancy dreams are weird, I looked it up and the meaning goes "pregnancy dreams signifies either for your desire to have a baby or your fear of becoming pregnant" so it can go either way. I guess for me its the latter.


----------



## jessicasmum

Thank you :) yeah we just have a lot less calories, we not adding them up properly every day but most days I think I'm under 1200 calories. Ste has lost 2 stone (28 pounds) in 2 weeks. We had naughty tea tonight though and we said we might have a naughty tea/day every 2 weeks at the earliest but see if we can go longer next time.
Yeah I think mine was because of wanting another but I would be scared if it happened now because too soon after c section.
Can't believe it was a year ago today that I got a positive pregnancy test and found out we were having jasmine, makes me sort of emotional and broody to have our 3rd.


----------



## topsy

Well done on your losses hun xxx


----------



## hello_kitty

How ya doing topsy!

Heather - Ste's weight loss is amazing! I havent been able to cut calories indefinitely. There are days where I am under, and days where I pig out so I'm guessing thats why my weight loss is slow. Its looking more like I wont be havign another one until march of next year. Dh really wants to go visit his family...but I'm kinda coming to terms with it. When I get broody, I just tell myself "its ok to wait, its your last so you need to cherish every moment leading up to pregnancy" BUT, if I still feel the void after the third regardless if its a girl, I will go for no. 4 to complete our family lol. I know dh will not be fond of the idea but eventually he will accept it.


----------



## jessicasmum

topsy said:


> Well done on your losses hun xxx

Thank you .

How's things with you? Did your CC get in contact?


----------



## jessicasmum

Lily I thought your hubby was OK with having a 4th if you wanted one.
Where is it hubbys family is from?


----------



## topsy

CC eventually got in contact at family support meeting on fri but didnt really help i still feel rubbish voices are bad think i am going to end up back at the drs :(xxxx


----------



## jessicasmum

Sorry CC wasn't any use, that's a big let down she should be more supportive.
Are the sleeping tablets they gave you still helping with your sleep?


----------



## topsy

Yep thank you hun sleeping meds seem to be working, voices are still bad but I am plodding along as best as I can with support.

xxxx


----------



## hello_kitty

Aww I am so sorry topsy. Are they going to try you on a different med?

Heather - If I really wanted a 4th he would be ok with it, but like he stated before he "prefers" not to. its not an absolute "no, we wont be having a 4th" but more of his preference but he will give in if I wanted a 4th. He just thinks 2 boys and 1 girl is perfect. You got both genders...but I might be soo in love with my girl (if I get one) that I might try for another girl as our 4th who knows.


----------



## topsy

No hu My depo injection needs to be upped to 100 mls ... but they can only do it slowly :( 80 mls in 2 weeks time then the following fortnight the same then the following one up it to 100 mls so just got to sit it out :(

1lbs loss this week for me :)

xxx


----------



## jessicasmum

I've not been good this week :( have had 3 teas that have been bad so I would of put on this week I know, started back proper today dieting. I'm really disappointed that we have wasted this week like a big step back :(


----------



## topsy

Awwww sweetheart, tomorrow is a new day and just think how on track you can be this week, and how much you might have lost this time next week YOU can do this, sorry if you have said what diet are you doing sweets? HUGS xxxx


----------



## jessicasmum

Thanks topsy :) I'm just doing the dieting myself, low calorie. It was going great until Tuesday when hubby was having a bad day and said let's have a tea that was bad every 2 weeks but ever since then we have had more bad teas.


----------



## topsy

You can soon change it round hun, I do slimming world but buy low cal snack for my syns have swapped kettle crisps for quavers or wotsits, I dip apple in greek yog tesco do a finest one which is more expensive but fat free and creamy and at pot last ,me a week. options hot choc for 40 ish cals-Make a cake in a mug with options hot choc, sweetener and an egg put it in microwave for 90 seconds. apple with LF babybel is another fav. cadburys freddo frog is a good choc fix for around 100 cals. Frozen grapes I LOVE, If I can think of any other low cal treat I will add them :) 

I am not sure of low cal tea but I like chicken wrapped in bacon-fat removed and sometime put a laughing cow blue cheese in the middle, low fat mince with sweet pot and carrot topping. I used to buy the fish in parsley sauce (think they are low cal) and packet of steamed veggies for quick tea. Dh ate a macornoni weight watchers meal with added veg the other day which he said was nice ( i bought it from icelnad before I started SW) sorry you probably know all these meals just thinking what I used to do. The SW sight has some recepies you can see without being a member and I think are fairly low in fat but not sure of the caLs diet coke hicken is nice https://group.slimmingworld.com/recipes/diet-cola-chicken.aspx and the bbq sauce to go with any meat https://group.slimmingworld.com/recipes/spicy-barbecue-sauce.aspx hope you can see the recepies hun.

keep going you will get there I only lost 1lbs this week but they all add up :) xxxx


----------



## jessicasmum

Thank you topsy :) I'm a vegetarian but some of the treat ideas are good :)
You would think it would be easier for me because I have hubby to diet with but it can make it harder because if one of us has a bad day then we both do.
You say your husband dieting too? Does he have much to lose?
Ste won't tell me his weight yet but he did say the other week that he wants to lose 10 stone, I think this might still class him as over weight but I checked for his height which is only 5 ft 8 (1 inch taller than me) and the highest weight to be normal weight for him is under 12 stone and I know he won't look right at that weight because he's stocky.


----------



## topsy

Oh sorry sweets :) i have done the diet coke chicken with quorn but do the sauce first and then add the quorn chunks in the last 10/15 mins :)

Hubby is 6f 3 and about 12-13 stone so as slim as you get! SO annoying he can eat anything and not gain a lbs!

I want to loose around 11-12 more stone-so most of my husband !!!lol!!! I hate how big I am.

Yep we are all built differently and are different shapes so dont all look right at the same size. Good luck to your hubby on his weight loss too hun xxx


----------



## jessicasmum

How tall are you if don't mind me asking?
Stes mates like that stick thin and can eat anything and won't put weight on, he must be really unhealthy though because he drinks and smokes loads.
Was you always big or did you gain weight after having your little one?
I was bigish when I was a school, the biggest in class but the tallest too. I was a normal weight until after I had Jessica and I went down to half a stone over weight then never lost it and just kept gaining since. The heaviest I have been is 18 stone oh other than when full term pregnant with jasmine I was 18 stone 10.


----------



## topsy

I am 5f 7 :) wish i was taller lol!

DH is fairly healthy takes 3 piece of fruit to work and only drink water at work. I was 18 stone at the end of my pregnancy I am on a lot of ant depressant and anti psychotic that made me put on 7 stone in 2 years :(

I was tiny at school and got bigger (size 14) when I was about 14 and just got bigger and bigger was a size 18 on my wedding day in may 2011 and am a size 26-28 now :(

xxxx


----------



## jessicasmum

I'm same height as you :)
I'm size 20-22 now. I've spent all my 20s being over weight and I turn 30 in may so don't want my 30s to be the same.
Oh anti depressants etc are awful for weight gain :( I think its been partly the same with mine too.


----------



## jessicasmum

Weighed myself and I can't believe it I've put back on all 11 pounds that I'd lost, so not just a wasted week last week the whole 3 weeks have been a waste because I'm back to square one :( :( :( there is no way now that I'm going to reach my target weight by September.


----------



## topsy

Awww hun :hugs: YOU can soon loose that weight ( and more) again I know you can I believe in you.

I am a size 26-28 cant wait till I am your size and can wear supermarket clothes Bought some bits from asda the other day in a size 24 but they are to small and look awful on BUT hopefully I will get there soon.

ha we are the same height :)

Anti depressant are horrible for weight gain BUT i cant do without them :(

Hows your day been today?

Could you start a weight loss diary hun and post your food0I do to make me accountable for what i eat xxxx


----------



## hello_kitty

Hi ladies, 

So much has been going on lately. Been busy with school also introduced eggs to Jayden for the very first time on Saturday and he had a severe allergic reactions. He is fine now and was discharged on Sunday but we were sent home with an epipen. No more eggs til he is at least 1.5 years.

Heather, if it makes you feel any better I have also gained back some weight. I think I am 222 now but wont update it til Saturday. I need to get on it because we will be leaving for Canada in 2 months.

Also I am pretty certain we wont be ttc until next year seeing how much dh wants to visit his family next January. Oh well, I will just enjoy my 2 guys for now.


----------



## topsy

Oh hun that sounds so scary poor you and LO HUGS

Sorry you wont be ttc until next year hun but enjoy your planned trips. Canada I am jealous :) 

xxx


----------



## jessicasmum

I've had bad news from the consultant appointment yesterday, the CT scan has shown that pseudomyxoma peritonei (that spreads mucous) is showing in one of my ovaries, so I'm being referred to a specialist hospital in Manchester called Christies (which is a cancer hospital), there is only 2 specialist hospitals in the country so I'm lucky I'm about half an hour away. So the consultant said I will have my ovary removed and have chemotherapy (its not Like normal chemo but need to find out more).
So I'm worried that when I see the specialists they might say to have both my ovaries removed and my uterus so having a 3rd baby might be taken out of my hands but my main concerns is for my health and ste and my girls.
I'm emotionally all over the place at the moment because this is serious and I'm scared it won't be cured or start in other areas which would mean having a lot of other things surgically removed, this can kill people so I'm very scared for my future right now.


----------



## hello_kitty

OMG Heather :nope:! This will sound a bit cliche but I am very, very sorry! I truly am! Its fortunate that you live near one of the hospitals. I hope they sort this all out for you and hopefully you wont need to remove all of your ovaries, but like you said your health is more important. Please, please, please keep us updated and you will definitely be in my prayers!


----------



## jessicasmum

Thank you lily. Everyone I told thought it would be nothing especially my mum, so everyone quite shocked. The consultant who i seen seems optimistic but I need questions answered by the specialists.
I will try to keep updated on here, I think I will avoid rest of the site though because it be too hard for me because my plans were meant to be wtt and TTC in September not dealing with something like this.


----------



## topsy

Oh sweetheart I am SO sorry you are going through this :( yep please keep us posted hun I am thinking of you and sending HUGS xxxx


----------



## jessicasmum

Thank you topsy.


----------



## hello_kitty

Havent been on here much. How are things Heather? Have you went back and seen the specialist since?


----------



## topsy

Thinking of you hun. take care xxx


----------



## jessicasmum

Hi lily and topsy, no no appointment or anything from specialists yet, I'm waiting every day for a letter even though I don't want to go I just want the appointment letter so I can finally get some answers to where I stand. The only thing that has contacted me is my GPS receptionist saying my doctor wants to see me for a review which I'm pretty sure is because he's heard from the consultant, they don't normally send for review of meds or anything so this is why thinking that. I meant to go Monday (16th) but I'm going to have to rearrange because can't get a lift then so going to ring tomorrow to see when can change to.


----------



## Try Rocking

Hi ladies, mind if I join? :) 

I have 107.8 (ish) lbs to lose. I lost 113.4 before getting pregnant with my son and put most of it back on during pregnancy and after :\ 
I'm doing Weight Watchers and I'm going to start jogging again once I'm down about 20 or so lbs. The last time I tried I just about killed my knees and ankles.


----------



## hello_kitty

Thanks for keeping us updated Heather. I have been thinking about you. Were you able to call the doctor today to rearrange? How are you feeling?

Welcome Try Rocking. Its also hard for me to exercise because of all the weight. I just feel so heavy! I am primarily focusing on diet first to lose the first 20 lbs after that I will begin to vigorously excercise. I am also bf atm so afraid that intense exercise will make my supply drop (which I have been trying to improve).


----------



## topsy

Hope you could rearrange hun. take care and let us know how you get on.

Hi Try rocking Good luck with WW and the jogging. xxx


----------



## Try Rocking

Thank you ladies :) 
I know the heavy feeling, it's horrible! I hate that I was so close to my goal before and then I pretty much gained it all back. I was in the best shape of my life before I got pregnant lol 
I hope you can figure out your supply. I had serious supply issues and I ended up having to mostly give my kids formula. I was able to BF my daughter longer but they never could have survived by me alone. 
I wish you luck, I know the struggle :hugs:


----------



## topsy

feeling really heavy is horrible I gained 1.5lbs this week :( xxx


----------



## Try Rocking

Is it about that time of the month? Salt intake maybe? I hope it comes off quickly :hugs:


----------



## topsy

It is AF week hun but also my 3 year old birthday so too much cake too xxxx


----------



## Try Rocking

It's hard when you have a birthday to deal with. I didn't even bother restarting WW until after I had dealt with my kid's birthdays and the leftovers lol
It'll come off :hugs:


----------



## topsy

^^ I hope so hun hopefully it will be off at slimming world next week or at least 1lb of it. Done lots of walking today os hopefully that will help :) xxx


----------



## Try Rocking

I have found that walking helped me lose the weight best (aside from eating better). Running has been great for toning but it was the walking that helped shed the pounds. Good luck!


----------



## hello_kitty

My diet has mostly gone out the door....I am sick and tired of being fat but at the same time feel like I cant do anything about it. Sounds stupid huh? But I get soo hungry. Typical fat girl problem.


----------



## jessicasmum

I rearranged gp appointment for Thursday morning, jasmine is there also for her 3rd vaccinations 20 minutes after my appointment so good we get to do both in 1 trip.

Its hard because at times its like everything is normal and I might not be thinking about it so much then bam it hits me and sometimes things will set me of that are nothing to do with it but will remind me of upsetting possibilities.

It's hard seeing my ticker because seeing it makes me think that this is probably very unlikely now but I don't want to remove it because then its like that's it :(


----------



## Try Rocking

I hope you get some good news at your appointment <3


----------



## hello_kitty

Nothing is for certain yet Heather. Lets just keep praying and keeping our fingers crossed that all will go well. Hopefully they'll have an alternative to removing your ovaries. Keep us updated of your Thursday appointment. I'll be checking back in then to see how it went.


----------



## topsy

Yep hun I have everything crossed they have good news for you hun. I am so sorry seeing your ticker is upsetting hun :hugs: xxx

TR I wish I could run-You do so well running, mind you I used to get out of breath walking upstairs and up the shop shifting the 2 stone has helped that :) so maybe one day I will be able to jog. xxx


----------



## Try Rocking

Have faith Topsy! You'll get to the point where you'll be able to and then you can decide if you want to or not <3


----------



## topsy

I hope so I am worried about excess skin as I have SO much to loose and sure exercise would at least help :) xxx


----------



## Try Rocking

Definitely! I have a friend who had the band put in, she runs marathons now, she's lost an incredible amount of weight and running has definitely helped her tone up. She still needed to have skin removal surgery but the running helped a lot!


----------



## hello_kitty

topsy said:


> I hope so I am worried about excess skin as I have SO much to loose and sure exercise would at least help :) xxx

Ditto...I am also scared of excessive skin. Dh is such a champ though. He told me if I do lose all the weight someday he wouldnt mind letting me fix whatever I need to fix (skin removal). I wish I dont have to though I'm scared of going under the knife though I thinks its inevitable since I have 100 lbs to lose.


----------



## Try Rocking

Hello_kitty I lost 113 lbs last time I lost weight and with jogging I was able to tighten up pretty well. I'm not sure exactly what your total weight loss goal is but I think it's possible to avoid it for some people. 
I still had another 27 lbs to lose before I hit goal but I think I could have avoided skin removal. 
I hope you don't have to, surgery is scary. :hugs:


----------



## hello_kitty

Try Rocking said:


> Hello_kitty I lost 113 lbs last time I lost weight and with jogging I was able to tighten up pretty well. I'm not sure exactly what your total weight loss goal is but I think it's possible to avoid it for some people.
> I still had another 27 lbs to lose before I hit goal but I think I could have avoided skin removal.
> I hope you don't have to, surgery is scary. :hugs:

I only need to lose between 97-100 lbs total (this is because my weight fluctuates). I checked this morning and I was 220 my goal is 120.

How did you lose 113 lbs the first time? At least you have been successful before, it probably wont be as hard for you this time around.

I have started packing on weight when I was in 10th grade. By the time I graduated high school, I started letting myself go because of the weight gain. I weighed in the 180 range when I graduated. Sometimes I think about all the time that I've let slip by and how my youth has (and is) goign out the window. I feel like crying!

I should've spent all that time looking like a hot teenager not some miserable chick that cant walk up a flight of stairs. When is this going to effect me enough that I actually take it serious and make a change? 

Worst thing is my 2 year old acts like my tummy is a bouncy ball...he's always poking at my pooch and giggles when it bounces back :cry:.


----------



## Try Rocking

HK :hugs: It is hard but you can do it. For me my wake up call was hearing that I was on the verge of diabetes, stroke and a heart attack at the age of 30. It was scary hearing that and the next day I signed up to Weight Watchers. 
I did WW for 18 months and I started jogging about 9 months in. 

As for it not being harder this time around... it's so-so. I'm older and I've had another kid. Right now it's coming off ok but that's because I am not allowing myself any cheat days, I'm drinking a ton of water and I haven't plateaued yet lol 
I'm still figuring on it taking at least 2 years, because I know the closer I get to my goal the harder it's going to be. 

The sooner you start, the sooner you will get there. :hugs: I know it's hard but it's so worth it. I hated looking back and remembering all those times I said I would start and then it would fizzle out. If I had kept going I would have been at my goal years ago. 

You *can* do it. :hugs:

I look at the pictures of when I was close to my goal, it is amazing what you can do in a year, 18 months. I know you can do it.
 



Attached Files:







100down.jpg
File size: 37.4 KB
Views: 9









901818_10151597781130390_1167771563_o.jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 7


----------



## hello_kitty

Its amazing how much you had lost! Totally like a different person. At least you have now lost almost 11 lbs. I was losing 6 and now only down to 2 lbs lost total. I might give WW a try, my dh actually suggested it whatever works was what he said. I am still bf my lo so its super hard because I need to maintain a certain calorie to get the milk but its soo hard to just stop bfing since its the best for him..so really I dont know.

I havent had my period yet, wondering if that plays a role?

So did you exercise from the beginning or exclusively counted calories and then started physical activity 9 months in?


----------



## jessicasmum

Thanks ladies. I doubt that my gp will tell me any new information but good to check in with him.
I'll definitely have at least one of my ovaries removed and the chemo but I'm just not certain until I see the specialists if it will be both ovaries and womb, the consultant I saw 3 weeks ago lead me to believe that it was just the one ovary because I said about we were planning on having another baby and he said you'll still have the other one, but I'm not taking that as a certain until I hear that from the people who will be treating me for it.


----------



## Try Rocking

WW has a nursing option so you actually get points to cover that while still losing weight :) 

I was walking here and there from the beginning but I didn't really start doing much until I think I was at least 5 months in, and then it was just walking and then I started jogging. Like, super slow ass jogging. 
I found walking helped me lose the best weight while jogging helped tone me up. 

And it's not counting calories. Once you get the hang of it, it is super easy. They have a bunch of stuff listed and if it's not in the list (there's a search bar), then you can add it in yourself. It's really easy. You can make your own recipes, makes favorites out of meals so that they show up on the side bar and add activity.
 



Attached Files:







WW.jpg
File size: 46.5 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Try Rocking

JM I hope you get good news :hugs:


----------



## hello_kitty

Heather, I hope that they will only remove one. When will you get to go see the people that are treating you? Did they give you a date first?

Try Rocking, I heard many success stories about WW and kinda understand the concept but isnt it soo easy to cheat (do they have a monitoring system such as taking your weight etc). Whats the difference between joining WW and doing it on your own (if you're motivated)? I know there's got to be something about WW otherwise people wouldnt be losing tons of weight on the program.


----------



## Try Rocking

Well, if you are really intent on cheating nothing is going to stop you. You have to monitor yourself on Weight Watchers. There are coaches available to talk to if you're struggling, there's a WW group on here and there's us. 

There are meetings you can attend where they weigh you. The route I go is to do it online and weigh myself. I get a nice little graph that shows me how I'm doing and I can chart my measurements as well. 

Weight Watcher's is great, you can have whatever you want but it's all in moderation. You really want ice cream? You can go easy on something else during the day and have some. Or you can use your weekly points or do an activity and earn points and use that towards something. 
I found using my weekly points didn't help me to lose weight, some people do but everyone is different. I found if I do some good exercise I need to eat my activity points otherwise I gain or I don't move at all.


----------



## jessicasmum

No I wasn't given a date, I'm just waiting to hear from them, its been 3 weeks tomorrow since I saw the consultant I thought I would of had a letter by now, the consultant did say that not to worry if its something like 3 months before I start treatment because its slow growing but I really thought I'd have an appointment letter through by now.


----------



## topsy

^^ hope you get your letter soon hun HUGS xxx

TR glad WW is working so well for you hun, I think once you have found something that works and you can get your head around is fab. YOU have so much willpower to do it online, i did SW online and lost 1/2 stone, but put it back on again! I need to go to the group to keep focused. take my hat off you for doing it online sweets.



xxxx


----------



## hello_kitty

Heather, would you be able to call them and ask about the appointment letter since it has been near 3 weeks?

I'm just afraid I am not motivated enough to stick to WW. I'm always eating...but I will give it a try.


----------



## jessicasmum

I've not got any contact info for who to speak to. I saw my gp yesterday and he didn't know why I was there for at first I had to say it was probably because the consultant had contact him. I felt worse after my appointment more confused and just felt I need this specialist appointment soon so I can get things straightened out. My gp said if not heard from them by beginning of April then to try doing something about getting in contact and just go through GPS so they will try get in contact with them some how, I really hope I don't have to wait that long or longer. I've only had 2 AFs since having jasmine and I've bled in between both of them, which I am now which I'm a bit concerned about as I don't know if its due to what's in my ovary, still due to after having baby or maybe something else, I haven't had had a cervical screening and I'm over due by a year and a half. I think I might go back to gp next week and say about this bleeding in between AFs as I'm quite concerned.


----------



## topsy

Aw hun yep go back to your gp hun and just speak to them. HUGS hun xxx


----------



## Try Rocking

JM I hope you don't have to wait that long to hear from them. I can't believe they would drop something like that on you and not talk to you about everything right away. That is horrible. 

Thanks Topsy! It was pretty easy to get into the swing of things and I'm not really a meeting kind of girl. I have a friend who does WW as well and she's had to lose a lot of weight as well, she's great support. I also love seeing the weight come off and the graph showing how I'm losing. I put my weight in once a week (same day) and then it keeps track of it. 
I'm already noticing a difference just in 3 weeks, I'm starting to feel better and clothes are fitting a bit different. :)


----------



## topsy

You are doing so well hun. i like the sound of seeing the graph go down hun and its nice to have a good supporting friend who is following plan, I go with my friend and my auntie :) i didnt think I would cope with groups BUT love it, I look forward to fri :) it my non mummy time :)

xxx


----------



## Try Rocking

Thank you! It is a good graph, it also keeps track of any measurements that you put in. I like looking at it when I'm doing good lol


----------



## topsy

hun you don't look like you need to loose any weight from your photo hun xxx


----------



## Try Rocking

That's from the last time I lost weight :) I like seeing what I'm aiming for again. 

Down 1.2 from last week. It's not as great as a loss but I think I'm about to get my period or something lol


----------



## topsy

Well done on your loss hun its nice to have a photo so you know what you look like at a certain size hun. 

xxxx


----------



## Try Rocking

It is nice, I thoroughly enjoyed being smaller lol I can't wait to get there again but I'm figuring it'll be next year before that happens.


----------



## topsy

Slow and steady wins the race I hope I am at my goal weight (11 stone) by christmas 2016 but we will see it takes as long as it takes xxx


----------



## jessicasmum

I've received a letter from Christie hospital its not an appointment letter it says; we have received a letter from your consultant requesting advice about the further management of your case. As a result we are going to carry out a formal review by Christie pathologist of the pathology from your recent operation. Following this we will discuss the results in our multi-disciplinary team meeting. Once we have all the results we will contact you again.

Well I was expecting an appointment but at least its a bit of news and now I have contact details.


----------



## topsy

Glad you now have contact details hun. How are you doing hun? Thinking of you. Hugs xxx


----------



## jessicasmum

Thanks. Some days not so bad other days a mess, just hope that they don't take another 4 weeks or more reviewing the results.


----------



## topsy

I really hope you hear from them soon hun xxx


----------



## Try Rocking

I hope you get your results soon as well. I can't imagine what you're going through :(


----------



## jessicasmum

Thanks ladies.


----------



## topsy

take care sweets xxx


----------



## hello_kitty

How are my ladies doing? I havent been on much. Just got done with school 1 week ago. Currently on spring break til next the 30th. Not much to report on weight loss.

Heather - how are things going with you?


----------



## Try Rocking

I'm down 15.4 lbs down now. I was down a bit more last week but had 2 bad days (I was so tired I was beyond caring what I ate) so now I'm working that off. 

I hope you're well!


----------



## hello_kitty

Nice job! How long did that take you? I am sooo bad at losing weight I am letting myself go again, although I know its hazardous since everyday I live like this means I am one day closer to something bad happening. I dont want to have a heart attack at 30.


----------



## Try Rocking

56 days since I restarted. I do weight watcher's, without it I would be a mess and all over the place. 

And I totally understand. What started my original weight loss was a few years ago when we had been trying for 18 months to get pregnant. I finally saw a specialist and she ran a bunch of tests. The tests showed that I was on the verge of diabetes, heart attack and stroke. 
The next day I signed up to WW, it took me 18 months to get out of the obese category. I was 27 lbs from my goal when I got pregnant. In all I had lost 113.4 lbs in 18 months. 
I gained almost all of it back so I'm back on it again. I'm expecting it to be harder going this time since I'm older and I've had another baby. 

Are you using a program at all? I find I need it to keep me doing what I should be (keeps me honest lol).


----------



## hello_kitty

Thats wonderful hun! I bet you'll be able to achieve the same accomplishments again, especially with 15 lbs down.

This sounds cliche, but I havent been able to make anytime to join any programs. I have been busy with work, school, and the kids. Cant even make time to go to the gym. I am thinking about getting a lipo for a start but heard that it hurts and some other scary stuff...so idk yet.


----------



## Try Rocking

Well it's a start. I have faith I'll lose it again and this time actually reach my goal. Now that DH is fixed at least getting pregnant won't get in the way of my weight loss lol 

That does sound scary :\ I'm hoping to avoid skin removal surgery when I'm done. 

I'm not going to push you into it but once you get the hang of WW it is super easy. It doesn't take much to get into it and it's easy to figure out. Even 5-10 minutes a day and you can have everything logged. And if you have a kitchen scale then you're pretty much set. 
Whatever you do, I wish you luck <3


----------



## topsy

TR You are doing so well hun xxx


----------



## Try Rocking

Thank you Topsy :) And you as well! You're so close to hitting that goal!
:hugs:


----------



## topsy

Its will be nice to be at my next goal by my birthday :) Its good to have littlegoals to work too :) 

xxxx


----------



## Try Rocking

Definitely! I love the little goals, they help keep me going.


----------



## topsy

^^ yep deferentially :) hope you are having a good day hun? xxx


----------



## jessicasmum

Just got a letter from The Christie hospital, got an appointment for 30th April so 5 weeks tomorrow, they don't like to rush themselves but at least I have a date now.

Hope all you ladies are well and well done on your weight losses, my dieting has been none existed hard under the circumstances but I'm hoping to start hopefully tomorrow, I know I've gained weight but I'm not going to weigh myself just yet.


----------



## Try Rocking

I'm doing ok! Doing what I can although I'm not exercising much, just the odd walk here or there. My fitbit hasn't been reaching 10k steps that often :\

JM I'm glad you finally have a date. I hope it goes by quickly :hugs: Don't worry about the diet, do what you can when you can. You're in a stressful situation and it's hard to focus on other things.


----------



## jessicasmum

Thank you. 
Your doing great, wish I had your will power at the moment but i feel like I've got even worse in the last few weeks and all I'm doing is thinking about food and eating crazy amounts, I know its in my best interests to lose some before I have the operation when ever it will be but there just feels like no will power there at all :(


----------



## pompeyvix

Hey girls!

Hoping I can join? I've read the whole thread from beginning to end!!

I'm Vicky, and have recently restarted on weight watchers. We are also NTNP baby number 2, but are having no luck. I fell pregnant on my 2nd cycles with our first LO, but we are now on 6 months in and nothing. My periods have gone completely irregular since June last year and I have no idea where I am in my cycle. My last period was 16th Jan and I'm definitely not pregnant. I am feeling really rubbish about this as it is out of my control. I THINK my irregular periods is down to personal stress. My mum is mentally unwell and she is really really bad at the moment and I am struggling to cope with it all. However, it could be down to a different reason, who know's!

I had a lightbulb moment re weight loss a few weeks back, when yet another person I know fell pregnant after 1 month of trying. That's about 6 people close to me now! It was like the push I needed to lose weight! I've been on ww now since 9th March and I've lost 3.5lbs in two weeks. I have always been a slow loser and a slow gainer. I started at 17 stone 2lbs and am now 16 stone 12.5 lbs. I love weight watchers , it works for me. We are still going to be ntnp whilst losing weight, but right now I feel like I am never going to get pregnant :( I will do to the Dr's about my irregular periods, but not until i've lost a little bit more as I don't want them saying my weight is the factor behind it. 

I have a fitbit and I try and walk at least 10,000 steps on a non work day. I am hoping this will really help with the weight loss. 

I've done ww before and lost 2 stone. I then tried several more times, but fell off the wagon really quickly. I really need to be on this for the long term and stay motivated so need to try something different. Have a journal and joining this thread will hopefully help!


----------



## Try Rocking

JM You're doing what you can and honestly, if it were me I would be feeling the exact same way. You take comfort where you can and we aren't in a weight loss group if we don't all take it from the same place. We are here for you :hugs: 

Hi Vicky :) I posted on your other thread. I hope with the weight loss you can conceive soon! I know how frustrating it is. It took us a long time to conceive my daughter. When I started losing weight is when it actually ended up happening. 
I'm sorry to hear about your mom, that has to be incredibly stressful. 
Your little girl is beautiful <3


----------



## topsy

JM yep don't worry about your diet right now Hun. just look after yourself. :hugs:

Hi Vicki you are in the right place here hun. Sorry your cycles are over the place at the mo sweetie, hope you fall with another LO soon. FX for you.

xxxx


----------



## hello_kitty

Hi Heather - I am glad that they have set up an appointment for you. Hope everything will go well at that appointment. Dont worry you are not the only one off track. I am seriously not doing well either. Dont stress too much about your weight now hun, you can always start again once things resolve. I know losing weight would be the last thing on my mind if I was in your situation.

Welcome Vicky! How many lbs are you trying to lose total (sorry if you mentioned and I overlooked it). This is a great place to be, the ladies on here are very supportive. TR is also on ww right now and she has many good things to say about the program, maybe you ladies can chat about that.


----------



## Try Rocking

I love WW!

I'm struggling. I'm staying on track but I'm sleep deprived and stressed and seriously all I want to do is eat everything I shouldn't. Why is it I always go for everything I shouldn't when I go off track? It's not a free for all and it all adds up (quickly!). I know better and yet I still fight with myself when I'm having a bad day not to do it. 
I'm just tired. 
Tomorrow is WI. Today I was up from where I was yesterday but I don't officially count it until tomorrow. I hope tomorrow is a good WI. I'd love to at least be back to where I was 2 weeks ago before I had 2 bad days. Why am I still trying to lose 2 bad days worth of crap?? Ugh.


----------



## jessicasmum

Thanks ladies. I just worry about that with out any weight loss I'm putting myself more at risk of complications when it comes to me having the operation.
Its 6 weeks until my 30th tomorrow so I'm hoping I could have lost something.

Welcome Vicky.


----------



## Try Rocking

Understandable hon. What about every time you feel like eating something (or more than) you shouldn't, running up and down the stairs twice or having a large cup of water? 
I sometimes find the water trick helps deter me because by the time I'm done I don't really feel like it anymore, or my tummy is too full from the water. 

I have finally lost the weight I put on 2 weeks ago. I had 2 bad days because I was a total mombie and I was a lump on the couch. I'm now down 18 lbs.
97.6 lbs to go!


----------



## pompeyvix

I am sorry to hear what you are going through, Jessicamum :hugs::hugs: It must be really difficult right now.

I haven't got an end goal yet hello_kitty. I am really hoping to fall pregnant before I reach my goal weight ( whatever that may be!). I am just looking at small goals , with the aim of losing 2 stone by the time we go on holiday in June...

Yay for losing TR!! It's crazy how much 2 bad days of eating can affect weight loss. I find the whole thing so confusing..... before I started weight watchers, I was probably eating a LOT of points per day....I reckon between 60 & 80 easily, yet I didn't really gain any weight. Now I am on the plan, sticking to points, it's coming off but slowly. I don't get that!


----------



## Try Rocking

I don't know, it's a magical program that knows exactly how much we should eat lol 
It worked for me before and it's working for me again, I don't argue or try and figure it out lol 

It is crazy how quickly it adds up! It's not like I had my period in the middle of that, it was just there and I had to work it off. It's crazy. 
I'm having a light cheat day, I'm being good-ish lol 
I don't want to mess up the last 2 weeks so I'm calling the odd nibble of things good. It'll hold me for now lol


----------



## hello_kitty

So you ladies who are on WW is there a cutoff time that you stop eating before bedtime? I feel that everything I do comes down to me not being active enough and eating extra calories. I had a personal trainer before my wedding over 4 years ago and he said not to eat past eight. My husband keeps pointing out that he doesnt understand why I am struggling with weight loss. It just seems like a few years has passed ant I am still at point A. My husband and my family (mom and sibs) are concerned for me because I am still so young (25) and carry so much weight its concerning. I am fine atm but they are scared for me because who knows what could happen tomorrow because of my weight. Plus I am planning on another baby next year and do not want to carry no. 3 with all this weight.

Depressing really....


----------



## hello_kitty

So I am going to start this all over again starting tomorrow. I am going to post a most recent pic of myself since I still weigh the same when pic was taken and I will uppdate once the weight drops off. Any one wanna join me with updating pics? Could be fun and motivation.

This picture was taken a year ago but I weigh pretty much the same as I do now (shame on me). Its one of those rare moments where I agree to taking a full body shot.
 



Attached Files:







calitrip.jpg
File size: 33.4 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Try Rocking

I used to stop eating by about 8 but then I read a few things that said it didn't matter, that the whole thing about eating right before bed wasn't true. So I go with that. I do usually stop by at least 9 though. The thing that matters is eating your daily points.

I do try and make sure I drink enough water during the day, I try to hit 90oz at the least (not counting coffee/tea), and more if I'm having something really salty. 

We have about the same amount to lose. We can do it! 

Unfortunately I am the picture taker of the family so there's not a lot of me. This is the closest I have of my body and it's from boxing day :dohh:
I'll try and get a better one another time.
 



Attached Files:







WP_20141226_14_21_47_Pro.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 11


----------



## hello_kitty

You dont even look that big hun! Your arms definitely look smaller than mine. My arms are what sticks out the most.


----------



## pompeyvix

I have very few full body shots of myself! I have quite a few of my face, but you can't really see what I really look like. I'll see if I can have a dig around, but probs another night as it's late now.

I tend to eat dinner around 8ish, but have been known to eat a lot later. Tonight is a prime example as I had my WW class and didn't get home until 8.45pm. Dinner is currently cooking. I think in the grand scheme of things , it doesnt really matter. It's more uncomfortable eating too late I think. Like TR said, WW is all about sticking to your points regardless of what you eat and when. If you cant get to a class , you can do WW online. It's got a great community/message boards and I log in most days.

I lost 2.5lbs tonight, which is 6lb in total. I'm pleased with that! :)


----------



## Try Rocking

Great job Vix! (Funny enough Vixxy used to be my old nickname so it's weird calling someone else it lol)

HK I lost a lot of weight originally and while I am still quite large, I still have a bit of shrinkage in my arms from before. They aren't as big as they once were but they are larger than they were when I had lost most of my weight.

This was my old 100 lbs lost picture. 
The second one is when I was newly pregnant so that would have been me at my lowest.
 



Attached Files:







100 gone.jpg
File size: 36.1 KB
Views: 14









046.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 14


----------



## hello_kitty

Wow you looked amazing TR! Those pics will certainly give you motivation to continue losing weight. At least you lost the weight at some point. The happiest ive ever been with my weight was when i was 14 lol i weighed 117. I weighed around 125 freshman year of high school. By junior year things got way out of control and my weight has gone up constantly from then. we're going to canada in 2 weeks so not much i can do weightwise at this time but i reallly wanna go to hawaii again. Dh said that if i lose all the weight andcreach my goal he'll treat us to hawaii.

Today has been a long day. Its my husbandsday off so we've spent it outdoors. Been out for the past 6 hours but imma still go to the gym after im done pumping milk. Gotta start somewhere right? 

Great job on the weight loss vix!


----------



## Try Rocking

HK You are doing awesome! 117 is tiny! That's something to be proud of. What is your end goal? 

That would be an awesome reward! I want to go to Hawaii at some point.


----------



## hello_kitty

My end goal is 120 lbs. I am short only 5'3 so if I want to look good, I'd have to weigh between 120 - 130 lbs, but I think I looked my best between the 117 - 125 range.

So I am really disappointed right now? Who in the world could pack on 4-5 pounds overnight? Like seriously? Does fat accumulate that fast? So I am struggling right now and usually wake up weighing 223 - 224. This morning I woke up weighing a whopping 228.8. Aside from my normal meals I didnt pig out or anything. Only thing different was I went to the gym last night and drank more water. What is going on?? I am scared as heck since I have never woken up weighing that much before.


----------



## Try Rocking

Are you close to getting your period? How was your salt intake yesterday? And this doesn't work for everyone, but what I found works for me is that I need to eat more when I exercise otherwise I gain or my weight stalls out. 

You'll lose it, don't worry :hugs:


----------



## hello_kitty

yea I think my period is around the corner although I dont know when exactly it will show up. My periods have always been irregular. I dont think I consumed more salt, I dont cook using salt. Oh well, lets see what happens next week,

Today was day 2 of goign to the gym. Felt really great. Im gonna weigh myself next monday since I started yesterday. Hopefully the weight gain is just a temporary thing.


----------



## Try Rocking

I'm glad you feel good! That's the best feeling in the world when you're done lol


----------



## topsy

TR you look tiny :)

Girls I need a kick in the right direction I weigh 23. 5 this morning i was 22. 4 1/2 how can I have put a stone on in less than a week help?

xxxx


----------



## hello_kitty

topsy said:


> TR you look tiny :)
> 
> Girls I need a kick in the right direction I weigh 23. 5 this morning i was 22. 4 1/2 how can I have put a stone on in less than a week help?
> 
> xxxx

I am trying to figure this all out too. Its either water retention or I am unconsciously eating more than I should (because of the hunger after working out). Still weigh 228.8 today and strangely I have no muscle soreness from working out.


----------



## topsy

Some of mine is from my BED binges BUT a STONE my scales do weigh me a few lbs more than the SW ones BUT am so cross with myself for gaining some weight I HAD lost. AF is here too!

Sorry you cant work it out too, Glad your muscles arnt to sore from working out hun xxxx


----------



## pompeyvix

Sorry you girls are struggling with the weird weight gain. I can only suggest some serious water retention going on, but who know's. It's all so confusing isn't it!


----------



## topsy

^^ It is hun. thanks xxxx


----------



## Try Rocking

I'm definitely not tiny! Maybe I'll let my daughter take some pictures, I'm sure she's likely to get a realistic shot of me lol 

I've been having issues too. I had a decent loss last week but I feel like I'm hovering over the same few pounds. Super annoying! 
And with Easter coming very quickly and my in-laws arriving tomorrow... I'm sure I'll be fighting these same few pounds for a few weeks.


----------



## topsy

^^ I am doing the same thing hun loosing and gaining the same 3 lbs :wacko: SO annoying going to see if I CAN stay on track all week gaine 1/2 lbs this morning.

Hope you are all having a nice bank hol fri 
xxxx


----------



## hello_kitty

Just weighed myself this morning. I am 226 so almost a 3 lb weight loss but still not happy.


----------



## topsy

3lbs is fab hun, well done. sorry you are not happy. HUGS xxx


----------



## jessicasmum

I just got another letter from The Christie hospital and they have moved my appointment to 20th April, glad I'm getting seen sooner.

I'm just eating way to much crap, Easter is here all loads of chocolate I know I will eat, I just don't have no motivation to get started as I can't seem to even go 1 day being good recently, it gets to tea time and that's as far as it goes being good, I need to know my proper weight but don't want to weigh myself because I know I've put quite a bit on.

I've had bleeding for the 3rd time now in between my periods so I'm going to phone gp and get an appointment Tuesday because Monday is a bank holiday so not open.


----------



## Try Rocking

3 lbs is awesome! The rest will come off, you're doing great!

JM that is great! I'm so glad they're getting you in sooner. 
Don't stress about it now, you have a lot to worry about already. :hugs:

I'm down 1 lb since last week, I wish it were more but whatever. My official WI day is tomorrow but we're having Easter dinner tonight over at my husband's aunt and uncles so I'm going with todays weight lol


----------



## jessicasmum

Your doing great 19 pounds loss.
I'm going to try next week to start again but hopefully once I have my appointment and have my questions answered I might feel like I can concentrate more on the weight loss, need to get it in my head that its important that I'm in best shape as I can before I have an operation.


----------



## Try Rocking

I hope time moves quickly until your appointment and you get some good news. And I hope once you do talk to them it is easier to concentrate :hugs: 

So today has been a complete write off. I was going to be good.. and then it all went to hell. I can't even say what exactly happened. I've eaten too much candy, I didn't do terrible on the food.. but then I was stuffed and of course had to top it off with pie and ice cream. Fuck. Hopefully I can work it off by next week :(


----------



## pompeyvix

The wait must be horrible jm. I really do hope the times flies by for you :hugs:

TR - urgh tell me about it! All I can say is try and draw a line under today and start afresh tomorrow.

I've had an iffy day today too, although pre - ww it would have been MUCH worse. Here is my day (copied from my journal):

I woke up this morning and NEEDED chocolate!! So I had a ripple and then straight away wanted more, so I had another. I felt so so so terrible after Then as I was packing our bag to go out, I found a very small piece of Easter egg which Anabella got yesterday and rather than give it to her or put in in the bin, I popped it in my mouth 

I tried to redeem myself as we went on a long walk this afternoon and I was on my feet with 6 hours straight. For lunch I only had fruit. 

We stopped in a lovely country pub for dinner and had burger and chips. I didn't eat the bun though, had no mayo, sauce or cheese, but I did have some battered fish which Anabella couddn't finish. I have struggled to point today, but here are my guesstimates :

2 x galazy ripple = 10 points
Small piece of easter egg = 5 points
Burger without bun & sauce = 8 points
Chips = 15 points
Small piece of cod in batter = 8 points
Fruit & veg = 0 points

So I've eaten 46 points, which is 15 over my daily amount, BUT I still had 20 weeklies remaining, so assuming I've guesstimated OK, I still have my 5 weeklies left, plus 38 activity points on the back of the walking I;ve done this week.

Hopefully I'll still be OK on Tuesday.... but got to get through tomorrow yet, which will be difficult as I am hopefully seeing my mum tomorrow as it's her 60th birthday and I am taking her out for lunch. I will just have to make very careful choices!

I have walked 13,189 steps, including 103 active minutes today, so not all bad!


----------



## hello_kitty

Heather sorry about the bleeding but yay for them moving your appointment sooner! 

Sorry you've had a rough time ladies, its Easter here too but we dont really celebrate so no chocolate for me. I havent been gaining weight because I have been too lazy to cook. Plus I am packed with hw. I am down back down to 224.6 so I really think what I gained was water retention.


----------



## jessicasmum

This time tomorrow I'll be at my appointment, scared and nervous is an understatement.
I will try to update after my appointment.


----------



## pompeyvix

jessicasmum said:


> This time tomorrow I'll be at my appointment, scared and nervous is an understatement.
> I will try to update after my appointment.

I hope it went well as it could do today :hugs::hugs:


----------



## jessicasmum

I've already wrote a long message in my journal about yesterday and don't want to have to write out again so here's a link to my journal to read it on there.

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/w...rls-maybe-wtt-3-my-wtt-dieting-journal-8.html


----------



## jessicasmum

pompeyvix said:


> jessicasmum said:
> 
> 
> This time tomorrow I'll be at my appointment, scared and nervous is an understatement.
> I will try to update after my appointment.
> 
> I hope it went well as it could do today :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you.


----------



## topsy

Hugs hun xxxx


----------



## jessicasmum

Just updated my ticker as just weighed myself and I'm 18 stone 3 pounds (255 pounds). Can't believe it puts me 0.1 under being classed as morbidly obese :(
I'm setting a goal because they said 3 stone hopefully in 3 months until I see them again, I haven't got a date for appointment yet but I've put it as 3 months today (13 weeks) to lose 3 stone 3 pounds (45 pounds).


----------



## topsy

^^ You can do it hun :) 

What diet are you following sweetie? xxxx


----------



## jessicasmum

I hope so because I don't want to put myself at any risk of complications because it would be my own fault and only myself to blame.

Not following a particular diet just doing low calorie and fat.


----------



## topsy

Aw hun its not your own fault hun... YOU are doing everything you can do to get healthy Hugs hun.

I have lost weight before counting cals good luck sweetie xxx


----------



## jessicasmum

It is my own fault how much weight I've put on but yes I'm trying to fix it.

I've only ever done a diet for 3 weeks no longer in the past but hoping that this is the incentive to stick to it this time.


----------



## pompeyvix

jessicasmum said:


> It is my own fault how much weight I've put on but yes I'm trying to fix it.
> 
> I've only ever done a diet for 3 weeks no longer in the past but hoping that this is the incentive to stick to it this time.

Dieting is hard, but definitely do-able & we're all here and in it together :)


----------



## jessicasmum

pompeyvix said:


> jessicasmum said:
> 
> 
> It is my own fault how much weight I've put on but yes I'm trying to fix it.
> 
> I've only ever done a diet for 3 weeks no longer in the past but hoping that this is the incentive to stick to it this time.
> 
> Dieting is hard, but definitely do-able & we're all here and in it together :)Click to expand...

Thanks :) had a blip already today but a line being drawn I've got to take it serious and also exercise has got to be started.


----------



## hello_kitty

Hi ladies, 

I just got back from a 10 day vacay and havent been checking in. It was super fun but we hit a snow storm (really scary) on the way from Leavenworth, wa to vancouver, canada. At first dh and I were like "aww look there's snow how beautiful!" until it got worse as we went up. Our car skid and we had to drive 20 mph. On our way back to the US we had to take a ferry and experienced wild waves. It was soo bad that one of the lights on the ferry collapsed. Hopefully we made it to the border safely. We are home now and it feels so good to be home. Planning to go back in 2 months as an incentive for losing weight. Dh said if I lose 15 lbs from here til then, we'll go again if not we're not going. Its kind of a reward he's putting out, so good luck to me ladies!

All of you are doing much better than me! Keep it up! Also, good luck to you Heather. I know its hard but you can do it! I tried cutting portions today. SOmetimes I obliviously eat way more than I should. If I counted calories I know if would be way more than 2500 cal. I am using a smaller bowl, plate etc, and it really helps.


----------



## hello_kitty

So the old saying has always been "eat smaller, frequent meals". It is definitely true, but the hard part is sticking to it. Given my weight, I require a lot of calories, and now I need to train my body to eat less so I can lose weight. I have been doing small portions since yesterday and it has definitely helped. I dont starve myself, if I am hungry I eat, but I just dont go for that extra large bowl.

I have written down how much I need to lose per day (since I need to lose 15 lbs per month like heather) and it comes out to 0.4 lbs a day. I weighed 226.8 yesterday. My goal was supposed to be 226.4 today, but I ended up weighing 226 this morning. Since I am vigorously trying to lose weight to get my reward, I am going to weigh myself every day to make sure I dont gain it back.


----------



## jessicasmum

That's a good incentive lily to be able to go away again.

I've just got a letter from the Christie hospital and its a letter that's been sent to the consultant in Warrington that referred me and to my gp (I asked for all correspondence etc to be sent to me), it mentions about wanting me to lose weight and it says 25 kilos, which it was said to me 20 kilos, so now I've got to lose 4 stone not 3 stone which would mean 4.6-4.7 pounds a week :( its said hopes to at least 15 kilos in 3 months but I know it is much better if I do the 25 kilos because if the scans have altered they are going to want to operate in 3 months not 6.


----------



## hello_kitty

Oh gosh, 25 kg in 3 months is hard especially since its for what you have ahead. Can you join weight watchers to help shed it faster? Or any program? I wish you luck hun!


----------



## jessicasmum

No just going to do it myself. Probably do around 1200 calories a day but no more than 1500 and do 30 minutes of exercise a day and gradual more up to an hour a day.
Thanks I need the luck :(


----------



## hello_kitty

I am back to square 1...and some! Havent lost anything and back to 228. Dh bought me a waist trainer so gonna see how that goes.


----------



## jessicasmum

Sorry about the weight, its so hard isn't it. I've been dieting proper since last Sunday and exercise from Monday, I thought my spirits would of been lifted but I've had really down days this week. My AF started today so depends if still heavy bleed if I weigh myself Monday like planned.


----------



## hello_kitty

I hope you lost some weight hun! I weigh myself on a daily basis because I am so paranoid! Really doesnt change anything though. I need to hit the gym again. I bought myself a nice summer dress today in a size 14 (which is size 16 in UK). I did some research and size 14 would fit someone who weighs around 175. I currently weigh US 18 which is UK 20. Thats 53 lbs away right now, but at least I got something to look at. 

I have been collecting clothes through out the years. I was nicely dressed before I gained all this weight. Now I have a closet full of nice clothes waiting for me to wear them but it feels so unrealistic. At first it was my motivation but now I dont even want to look at it.

Jayden's birthday is on 7/7, I hope I can fit into it then (although 53 lbs in 2 months seems extreme), or at least wear it on dh's bday on 9/7. Either way, I want to be confident enough to fit into something nice for my baby's 1st birthday.


----------



## jessicasmum

Thank you I hope so too. I might leave it until Tuesday or Wednesday to weigh myself give AF time to be light and not so bloated. Not done exercise yesterday and won't today either because AF heavy but might leave until Tuesday to start again because bit easier while Jessica at school as tomorrow is a bank holiday and schools are closed.
I'm size 20/22 UK size.
Gosh yesterday Saturday was a really hard day diet wise I was so down and want to give in and eat bad but didn't, even harder that Jessica had cream eggs as her Saturday treat.
My 30th birthday is a week tomorrow not sure I will be able to be good that day, what would you do if it was a special birthday would you have the day off dieting?


----------



## pompeyvix

I would save myself all week and have some treats on my birthday. It's quite easy to do on ww as you get 49 additional points per week, so I'd save them for my birthday and have a nice time. If you eat well the rest of the week and straight after, it shouldn't affect your weight loss, as long as you dont go mad!

What are you doing for your 30th?


----------



## hello_kitty

Like pompeyvix said, I would diet up until my bday and nothing is gonna stop me from enjoying my bday (its only once a year!)

I have sad news, I MIGHT (stressing on that word) be in the circle much longer. DH and dtd last night and it was during my fertile window too (coincidentally). I have no idea how I let that happen, but might result in another baby. I will test in 2-3 weeks to know for sure. We werent planning for this but whatever happens, happens.


----------



## jessicasmum

I've not got anything big planned for my birthday, go out for a meal with ste and kids at the most.

Lily I hope things plan out how you want them to but like you said what will be will be and at least you were planning on another even if it is earlier than expected.
I'm thinking its very unlikely I will get my 3rd child :( it makes me so depressed every day and hard to stick to this dieting as its not for trying for another but for this horrible operation :(

Does anyone else gain quite a bit of weight during their AF? Do you wait a few days after it has finished to get an accurate weight reading?


----------



## hello_kitty

Aww Heather! Dont be discouraged! Did they actually confirmed that they would be removing both ovaries?

I also dont do anything big for my bday (its actually been that way for the past 9 years now). 

I get really bloated before AF arrives. I still weigh myself though.

I dont have the pregnant "hunch" anymore, because my cycle varies so much. Last month was 38 days (that was actually my first real cycle since having lo). If I were to get pregnant, my cycle would need to be at least 36 days this month.


----------



## jessicasmum

They said definitely my left ovary and possibly my right but will find out at the operation. I'm not clinging on to much hope.

Do you weigh yourself on a hard survice? I've been weighing on my bathroom carpet but don't think it accurate so tried on my tiled kitchen floor and it seems pretty much bang on because tested it with my hand weights.


----------



## hello_kitty

I never weigh myself on carpet since from experience it seems to make the weight appear to be off. I will keep you in my thoughts Heather, and hopefully you can still keep that right ovary.

Have a midterm today and cant wait to get it over with. I am not in the best energy though. Have been working every morning for the past 2 days. I actually love my job and the money is great. I am still exhausted although I am only working 4 hours max, maybe cuz I need time to get used to working again. I have been slacking off and havent been working working consistently since Jayden was born.


----------



## jessicasmum

Thank you. I got my smear test results back today (cervical screening) and it came back normal so that's a weight off because I was worried due to the bleeding in between my AFs but it might just be due to my inflammed left ovary.

I really don't know how you manage with work etc when you have 2 young children.


----------



## hello_kitty

I try to work from 7am - 11 am. During the time that I am busy with work, dh handles the kids. Work, school, and kids are exhausting. I have been much more tired since starting work again. Today was my third day but I only worked for less than 2 hours since I decided to log off and study for midterm.


----------



## jessicasmum

Got a call from my key worker nurse from the Christie hospital, she said she has spoken to the doctor I'm under there and if my bleeding in between AFs continues that I should go to my gp and ask to get reffered to a gynologist, so I'm a bit down about that because thought that was that and just taking it as its because of my inflamed ovary, just something else to worry about :(


----------



## topsy

^^ Sorry hun xxx


----------



## jessicasmum

Have you lost more weight topsy? Your doing great! I'm waiting to weigh on Monday, hoping these 2 weeks have paid off, having the day off Monday though for my 30th, hope that 1 day off won't alter much for next week.


----------



## hello_kitty

Sorry heather, I hope its not too bad. Sending you hugs!


----------



## jessicasmum

Thanks lily.

I weighed myself this morning, was going to wait until tomorrow but it has been 2 weeks today since I started dieting. I have lost 10 pounds in 2 weeks, was hoping for more because I have lost more in that space of time before, I need things to speed up a bit but I don't think I can be doing any more than I'm doing at the moment, I wish I wasn't on a time scale to lose weight its so hard because I'm worried all the time thinking I'm losing out on time.


----------



## jessicasmum

Well I've officially said goodbye to my 20's as today I turned the big 30!


----------



## hello_kitty

Happy, happy birthday Heather! Did you enjoy your birthday? 10 lbs in 2 weeks is a lot, although I understand you're on a time crunch.


----------



## jessicasmum

Thank you lily. Yes had a nice day thanks, me, Ste and the girls went out for a meal, nice to get out as I don't normally go out other than to appointments.

Yeah I know 10 pounds is good if I had more time, it would still annoy me that I've lost more than that in that space of time before though. I wish I knew if I had longer already until the operation because I'm panicking that if it will be after the July scans I've got hardly any time to shift this, it did say in the letter at least 15 kilos in 3 months but I know it should be more. I'm not use to kilos so always have to convert stones and pounds, I've lost 4.5 kilos so far, so at least 10.5 more kilos to lose until July appointment. I told the consultant that I weighed 18 stone at the time but actually I was 3 pounds over that when I realised. Just hope there isn't much change in my scans in July to give me to at least October then.


----------



## topsy

Happy Birthday hun 10lbs in 2 weeks is fab hun xxx


----------



## hello_kitty

Is there a way to go around the weight loss? I know losign weight is necessary, but 15 kilos in 3 months is kind of unrealistic. In the normal world, health professionals only advise people to lose 4-8 lbs anyways ways. How do they expect you to lose 15 kilos in 3 months? If you dont reach the goal do they call off the surgery?


----------



## pompeyvix

I;ve thought the same, what they are asking of you seems completely unrealistic. I do really feel for you. It must be so hard :(


----------



## hello_kitty

How's everyone doing on their weight loss?

I started going to the gym and eating a low carb diet and it seems to be working. I was hitting 230 - 231 in the mornings and now weigh 228 so 2-3 lb weight loss in 4 days.


----------



## pompeyvix

Well done hc! That is a great step forward. I love my carbs so much, I'd really struggle to reduce them right down. I've heard they contribute a lot to weight loss though.

I am doing fine. I am now 15.5lbs down, so now 16 st 0.5lb. I had a stutter a few weeks back where I STS and then put on half a pound. However the last week or so I've been focused and back on it and I'm losing again. My aim is to lose 1.5 stone total before we go to Italy at the end of June, 2 stone by Anabella's birthday at the beginning of September and then 3.5 stone by Christmas, assuming I'm not pregnant by then. Weight watchers is working great for me right now :)


----------



## Try Rocking

Hi ladies, I hope you're all doing well. 

After stalling out for about 2 months (hovering), my weight finally moved and I'm almost down 27 lbs. My official WI is on Sunday so hopefully I'll have moved down some more by then.


----------



## topsy

I am 51.5 lbs down now :) stil 298.5 lbs .... BUT going down :) xxxx


----------



## hello_kitty

Nice job ladies! I am so proud of you guys!

I woke up early today to hit the gym. Didnt get to workout much since had to be home in time for dh to go to work, only 30 minutes but was enough to give me energy. I weigh 227.2 today, which almost another pound loss. The low carb diet is really working for me, I just hope I stay motivated enough to stick to it. We are going on a trip on Tuesday and will be coming home on Thursday, and most likely I'll be off the diet. Weight gain is expected but my thoughts are its better to lose some weight now and only gain some of it back once I get back rather than being at a stand still the past week or so and pack on additional weight on top of what I already weighed.


----------



## topsy

Well done on the gym hun and glad the low carb diet is really working for you hun, you are doing GREAT ;) xxxx


----------



## hello_kitty

Although the low carb diet made me lose weight really fast, I wasnt able to stick to it. It made me hungry all the time, I mean I wasnt famished, but it just made me feel weird. So yesterday, I went off the diet and went back to my carbs. Still watching my portions, but man do I feel good having my carbs again, and with the portion control I am still losing weight just not rapidly. Tomorrow is officially a week since I started this gym/dieting stuff though, so I will weigh myself first thing before going on our trip. I think I might've lost 3-4 lbs total this week.

So we are going to a resort tomorrow for 2 days and I decided to buy a bathing suit (the one that looks like dresses). Given my weight, I have always tried to avoid any form of bathing suit due to my low self esteem. Well, I dont want to miss out on the fun this time and dh cant possibly handle 2 kids in the pool so I found the courage to get myself one. At first dh told me to just find some shorts and a tee but I said no because I want to dress for the pool. So got home, tried it on and gotta say...I dont look too bad! I was expecting to see bulges everywhere and flabby thighs but have no idea how I am hiding my fat but it doesnt look too bad, even dh agreed that I looked fine. So I am happy about that. I guess from now I am just have to learn to take better care of myself instead of letting myself go, confidence really matters during this long, hard journey.


----------



## topsy

^^ have a lovely time hun :)

xxxx


----------



## hello_kitty

I am back, and only gained back 0.4 lb haha I was giving room to gain 1 lb a day. I was way more active on the trip. We were mostly outdoors and we did a 5 mile bike ride around the resort. Had such a lovely time. How is everyone else doing?


----------



## topsy

Glad you had a good time and well done you must have been so good.

I gained 3 1/2 lbs this week at slimming world and am back about the 300lbs again *sigh* xxxx


----------



## hello_kitty

So my mom offered to pay for a liposuction and we thought it would be affordable (she's willing to give me 8k). Went in for a consultation today and they wanted to do a complete makeover from head to toe which of course if I was a millionare would be awesome but the quote price was 35k! So guess I am not in luck for getting a lipo done. My insurance would pay for gastric bypass but I would have to have a bmi over 40 and have a chronic illness such as diabetes or high blood pressure which I dont have.


----------



## topsy

Sorry you are not in luck for getting the lipo done hun.

I dread to think what my body is going to look like once I get to my goal weigh!

xxxx


----------



## hello_kitty

Guess I would rather save the money to work on my body AFTER the weight loss instead of going the easy route now and having no money to fix my body (if it needs to be fixed) afterwards, but I dont understand why its so damn hard to lose and keep the weight off. Can you remind me how you're doing it again, topsy?


----------



## topsy

its is so hard hun... i am doing slimming world hun... have lost almost 4 stone since mid nov... it fits in well with my lifestyle. i am going to start exercising soon as i am starting to see loose skin... especially on my tummy and hoping that will help. but dont hold out much hope. xxx


----------



## hello_kitty

Its been really quiet in here. How is everyone? I am still where I was originally at 231. How are you doing heather? I might get lipo afterall.


----------



## topsy

I am ok have lost just over 4 stone now :) Like it now the weather is warming up a bit :) xxx


----------



## Try Rocking

Great job on the losses so far! 

I've been slowly moving, it's definitely not moving as fast as it was last time but at least I'm mostly going in the right direction. 
I've finally hit 31.6 lbs down. It took a while but at least it's going. Slowly but surely! Only another 84 to go!


----------



## topsy

^^ You are doing fab hun.... slow and steady wins the race hun :) xxxx


----------



## Try Rocking

Thanks hon! Another pound down! We're off this weekend and next.. hopefully I can at least maintain this!


----------



## auntsas

Would love to join....3. Pounds down last week...57 to go here!


----------



## Try Rocking

Great job Auntsas! 


I've been fairly horrible, mostly been gaining and then working on losing it. I'm down 34 now though. And I'm about to go camping for a week, so I will spend the next few weeks working it off lol


----------



## hello_kitty

Welcome Auntsas, and great job on the weight loss!

How are you other ladies doing? Havent heard from heather in such a long time, hopefully she is ok and just taking a break.

I am still struggling since I lose some and gain it all back. Its weird how I get the mentality that when I lose weight its ok to eat again...which backfires.

So I put away the scale so I dont weight myself and not know how much I am losing and just moving forward. We are going on a road trip beginning of next month I will weigh myself right before I go to see who I did.


----------



## pompeyvix

Hello all!

I've not posted in here for so long.

I am about 22lbs down, but have really struggled to get back in the zone since our holiday in June. I would say I am maintaining right now, but I seriously need to get back into it. I am eating well Tues - Fri and then it kinda goes to pot over the weekend. I don;t track, I eat naughty foods and I'm not doing as much walking. I basically put on a little weight over the weekends and then lost it during the week - repeatedly!

I was in such a good frame of mind earlier in the year - how do I get back there!

Hope you girls are doing ok!


----------



## Eve

I'd like to join you ladies if I may. For years now I've been saying that I need to do something about my weight and I just keep putting it off. It's time. I don't feel well and struggle to keep up with my kids! 

Here's my basics- 

I'm 5'1" and weigh around 230lbs (it varies from 225-238) and I don't own a scale. I weigh myself at mums when I go over, as she's just across the road. 

I wasn't always overweight but have been now since I was 18. 

I am not very active. I babysit kids, so I go for walks when it's not stupid hot out, we play outside, but I do not exercise or anything. Food is where the problem really is with me (heck, tonight we ordered pizza for supper) and I know that has to change. I need to eat to live, and live healthy. I never realized how hard it really would be to give up on junk food and take-out. The last thing I want to do at the end of the day is cook... I used to love cooking and my days are 12 hours now with other kids around which is exhausting. I also believe that untreated depression isn't helping matters. I am going to make an appointment now that I have a family doctor and really talk about how I feel. Anyways, I could definitely use the support from other ladies on here :) I plan to do a grocery shop either tomorrow night or saturday (I'm without a vehicle right now so it's on mums time lol).


----------



## topsy

Hi Hun ^^

I have gained 10.5 lbs of my 4 stone loss back... while being in a psychiatric hospital for 6 weeks... BUT back on track now on day 5 and going well... Looking forward to WI on fri to see how it goes :) hope for at least a 2lbs loss :) xxxx


----------



## hello_kitty

Hi Eve, welcome! I had that problem too, I couldnt say no to carbs. You just have to put your foot down. Try doing a low carb diet, dont get rid of it, just cut down on it. If you really want pizza, look up how many carbs is in 1 slice and have only 1. The rest of the day, just eat protein and veggies. I am on my third week (weigh in this saturday) and have lost 10 lbs up to date. Once you start making changes though, you will get paranoid about eating, like I am now. I freak out when I see something that that should be off the list, or if I see fatty foods that I shouldnt eat. The craving is still there so its really hard when I come across those things, but usually when that happens I just eat a tiny bit of it to satisfy my craving.

Topsy, why were you in the hospital? Sorry about the weight gain, but glad you are back on track now.


----------



## Eve

Well I did good tonight, chips and chocolate in front of me and I had a nice big peach! But, we had spaghetti for supper lol I didn't have a large amount though. I've done low carb before and lost weight but didn't stick with it (and wasn't that heavy to begin with) but now... I have a lot to lose.


----------



## hello_kitty

For me, low carb diet is the key. And by that, you really have to be strict (no pasta, spaghetti, noodles,breads). If you are craving anything starchy go for whole grains. One thing I can't give up are my rice and noodles so what I did instead was switch to brown. I started out weighing 234 at my highest today I am 223, and it's only been 2.5 weeks. I also measured my waist and have lost 2 inches.


----------



## Eve

That's great results so far :thumbup:

ideally overall I would like to take off around 80lbs total. I really just need to find the right support and really stick to it.


----------



## hello_kitty

yea its hard, but you can do it! When people post things that they have been doign to help them get to where they are I always said in the back of my head "I can never do that" Unfortunatley, there are things you have to give up in order to reach your goal, whether it be carbs or caloric restrictions. If you are anything like me, once you lose over 10 lbs you wont want to go back. I never dreamt of reaching 223 lbs in such a short period of time. I have 100 lbs to lose as of right now if I want to reach my goal of 120.


----------



## Eve

I would like to be 120 again, but with my body type now, I don't know how it would suit me. I used to run, and would love to take some weight off and start that again.. it felt amazing to push myself like that!


----------



## hello_kitty

Eve said:


> I would like to be 120 again, but with my body type now, I don't know how it would suit me. I used to run, and would love to take some weight off and start that again.. it felt amazing to push myself like that!

With your height, I think 120 would be nice. If possible, I would like to go as low as 115, but thats the really big picture and overwhelming if I look at it like that. Just focus on small weight loss like celebrate for every 10 lbs you knock off. My next goal is 215 and I have 8 more lbs to go before I see that number. I will be extremely happy if I dropped to 215 since the last time I weighed that much was nearly 3 years ago.


----------



## Eve

Oh definitely, small goals are best, can meet them quicker and keep gaining confidence to push on :) I couldn't even picture myself thin right now.. 

Only 8lbs to go :) that's great!


----------



## hello_kitty

I'm having a hard time myself. I gained 6 lbs out of nowhere...they literally it came from the sky because I have done nothing wrong. I was 223 that morning and by night time I was 230? I was like "wtf", you couldnt even imagine my surprise. A lot of people said its from water retention because its impossible to gain 6 lbs of fat in 12 hours. Needless to say, I working on taking off those "mysterious" lbs. As of this morning I am 228.


----------



## topsy

hello_kitty said:


> Hi Eve, welcome! I had that problem too, I couldnt say no to carbs. You just have to put your foot down. Try doing a low carb diet, dont get rid of it, just cut down on it. If you really want pizza, look up how many carbs is in 1 slice and have only 1. The rest of the day, just eat protein and veggies. I am on my third week (weigh in this saturday) and have lost 10 lbs up to date. Once you start making changes though, you will get paranoid about eating, like I am now. I freak out when I see something that that should be off the list, or if I see fatty foods that I shouldnt eat. The craving is still there so its really hard when I come across those things, but usually when that happens I just eat a tiny bit of it to satisfy my craving.
> 
> Topsy, why were you in the hospital? Sorry about the weight gain, but glad you are back on track now.

I suffer from depression and psychosis so was in hospital with voices and hallucinations :( Lost 3lbs need to get back on track been off it over the weekend xxx


Hope you girls are all doing ok? xx


----------



## Eve

It has to be water retention, are you due for your AF soon?

Topsy, glad you are doing better and home again.


----------



## hello_kitty

af will be here around september 9th...so about 8 days give or take 1 or 2 days.


----------



## Eve

I totally fluctuate up to 5-7lbs leading up to AF. I try not to get discouraged if I see a gain around the week before.


----------



## hello_kitty

how is everyone doing? I havent lost as much as ive hoped. keeps going up and down. so far i weigh 226.6 this morning. really hoping to weigh 213 by Halloween which is exactly a month away.


----------



## Eve

I haven't weighed myself yet, but don't notice a change :nope: I've been so busy and stressed with other things I've put weight loss on the back burner, and I really shouldn't have.


----------



## hello_kitty

aww I really hope you get your issues solved soon hun. I know its not fun to stress, I've been through those periods before.

I'm just so tired being in this body. It drags me down so much, I feel tired and heavy all the time and I can never find something good to wear.


----------



## Eve

Thank you. 
I know that feeling all too well :( 
:hugs:


----------



## Try Rocking

I'm doing ok. My weight has finally started moving again. I made a goal of wanting to lose 35 lbs last month and I'm down to 26. Hopefully it continues. I'd love to be rid of this extra weight. That won't finish me off, I still have a long way to go, but I figured I needed a year end goal.


----------



## topsy

I have stalled and gained weight :( xxx


----------



## hello_kitty

Way to go Try Rocking! I hope you reach your goal soon!

Topsy, I know you've had a lot going on so its probably hard to stay on track. Its ok, you're strong and I bet you'll be losing all those weight in no time.

Afm, I have realized that Tuesday is NOT a good day to weigh myself. My husband's day off is on Monday and usually on that day its my day off and I eat whatever I want so obviously on Tuesday my weight will be higher (which I lose within the rest of the week). My lowest weight this week was 224.8 but since yesterday was monday, I gained weight from that 224.8 and is now 226.6. I still lost some weight based off last week though because last week I weighed 227.2.

I decided to weigh myself on Saturday instead because usually on the weekends dh works the entire day and I am home alone with the kids so I can easily manage my eating habits. Will record the 226.6 since it has been week, but will start weighing myself on Saturday from now on.


----------



## Eve

Weighed myself two nights ago, and I was 223 :) Just thankful for not gaining and taking off a few lbs!


----------



## topsy

I lost 1/2 a lb determined to loose a 1lb a week before xmas ;) xxxx


----------



## Eve

I would love to do that too ;)


----------



## Try Rocking

You guys are all doing great! The important thing is to keep going, even with setbacks. Keep it up :hugs:


----------



## topsy

Eve said:


> I would love to do that too ;)

Lets see IF we CAN do it hun :) xxxxx


----------



## Eve

Sounds like a plan! :thumbup:


----------



## hello_kitty

Great job to all you ladies! Lets beat this! My next goal is Halloween. I would like to set a goal for every holiday/event. After Halloween is thanksgiving, my bday (which is about 2 weeks away from xmas), and then xmas. Lets finish this year strong!

So I weighed myself today, which is 4 days from the last time I weighed myself, and I am now 223.8. I am sooo excited because my lowest was 223.6 so I am getting there. Its also nearly a 3 lb weight lost from Tuesday. I am not trying to go fast, but I guess my body says otherwise, which I dont mind since I know down the road its going to slow down. 

My goal for next Saturday is at least 1.5 lbs. My scale doesnt use odd numbers so I guess it would be 1.6 lbs for me that would put me at 222.2.


----------



## Eve

:thumbup: You can do this! That's great! :D


----------



## MommyCandice

Can I join you all. I am Candice I am 24. I weigh 254.8lbs as of today. I am 5'6 and my waist measurement as of today was 53inches. I just started last week. As of the 5th i was 255. I have a bad habit of weighing daily and i did go up and have started to go down slightly. I have started counting calories and eating healthier i walk 1-2 hours per day carrying the little man. I feel so great and have so much energy since starting. I track it all on and app called my fitness pal and i eat roughly 1400-1600 or so calories per day and burn off about atleast 400. I am trying hard but my app said of i keep this up i should be down 10lbs in 5 weeks which is the goal to lose 2 lbs atleast per week. It was a shitty time to start trying to eat last week as i had a wedding i attended yesterday and a thanksgiving dinner today and 1 tomorrow.

Before i got pregnant with my oldest i was 186. My goal is to be 170. When i had my oldest i got up to 218lbs. I didnt really try to lose any After him and when he was 5 months old i found out i was pregnant with my daughter. So last weigh in before my son was born i was 218 and when i found out i was pregnant with my daughter i was 219. The last weigh in with her was 230. After having her i packed on the weight as i was depressed and so i ate alot of junk and got up 250. I was so unhappy with myself. My relationship with her dad just became more and more toxic until i broke up with him. Within 2 months of breaking up i was down to 230. I got with my fiance a yr after that and was roughly the same weight. I found out i was pregnant with my youngest and i was back up to 242 at my first weigh in. I gained nothing through that pregnancy just fluctuated under my beginning weight and had my tiny 4lbs 12.8oz peanut at 35 weeks. I weighed 238lbs. Within 2 months of having my youngest i was down to 224 lbs!! I battled with bad ppd and as of a couple months ago i was 263. Im feeling better and still nursing him almost 14 months. I stepped on the scale last week and knew i needed to make changes quick. I Couldn't recognize myself when i looked in the mirror. I'm so proud of myself.
Sorry about the rant


----------



## hello_kitty

MommyCandice - We're glad to have you join us, welcome! There are a lot of nice ladies in here, and they also have some great achievement stories as well as tips that are working for them. I think there are at least 2 people in here who are joining WW and I have been told great things about it.

You sound like you've been through a lot with a failed relationship and all. I know I would pack on the weight too if I had gone through something similar.

Some things things that are working for me is drinking green tea (I drink a brand called green tea hawaii which is kinda expensive $60 bucks a month but is like a dietary supplement that supposed to help with weight loss) and taking garcinia cambogia at the same time. I bought the green tea packets in bulk when I had the money to splurge so after I run out I think I will just be drinking regular green tea. CG is pretty cheap. They have it on groupon and depending on the brand you can get them for a few bucks. I usually go buy the reviews, but the price never exceeds the $20 range. 

I give credit to those 2 things because I have tried working out and exercising by itself before and I never lost weight or kept it off. After I started the combo I went from 235 to 223.8. Ideally, I would like to drop at least 3 lbs this week so I can finally see the 220 number.

I have noticed that if I eat decent, I will usually stay the same weight. I literally have to stick to mostly salads, veggies, and protein (basically the low carb diet) if I want the scale to budge. I am doing just that this week. My birthday is in 2 months and I want to look different for my bday. I am 26, so not terribly old, but I am not getting any younger either and have already wasted my late teens and early twenties looking like this so I know its now or never.


----------



## hello_kitty

TryRocking - You must have mentioned it but I forgot, but did you get lose skin when you lost 100 lbs?


----------



## Try Rocking

You guys are all doing great! 

HK, I did have some but I found with running that I was toning up nicely. I was worried I might need skin removal when I was done but the last time I was close to my goal (27 lbs away), it didn't look like I would need it. 

Speaking of running, I'm finally able to run like I used to again. Not as fast as before but I'll get there. The last time I tried to really push myself I could only run for 30 minutes before I was done. The other day I slowed down a little bit and I ran for 53 minutes, tonight I ran for 54 minutes. I'll work on endurance and then I'll try speeding it up. I've missed running, it feels so good to be doing it again. 
I've already noticed my butt and arms are starting to tone up, and I can feel my hips again when I lay down. My collarbones are becoming more noticeable as well. I love this! 

I can't remember if I mentioned it but in September I gave myself a goal of losing 35 lbs by the end of the year. As of today I have 25.2 lbs to go. 
I still have a ways to go beyond that but I think 25 lbs should be doable by the end of the year. 
Of course, Thanksgiving (tomorrow), Halloween, and Christmas... those are always the fun ones. Not to mention nights out with my girls (the first Saturday of every month). We'll see how I do. 
This time around I am focused but I'm also trying to enjoy myself when I'm out without stressing about how many points each thing is that I'm eating. 

I'm only down 0.8 this week but whatever, it's going down. 

I also weigh myself daily, I like to see it. And no matter if I'm good or bad my weight usually goes up beginning to midweek. As long as it's down by Sunday I'm happy!


----------



## MommyCandice

I am so worried about lose skin. 
I walk the same path everyday. Once i get quicker and shave off 10-15 mins then i will start jogging. For now its a brisk walk. It starts off with a fair size hill and the first couple days i couldnt do the hill without feeling like i was going to collapse when i was up it or being short of breath for 10 mins after (doesnt help that im a smoker but once i get the healthy eating down im quitting) but i never stop for a break during my walk. Now a week later i am still slightly winded but i could carry on a convo while walking up it. My little peanut that i carry while walking keeps me motivated. He enjoys the fresh air and normally asleep in 15mins. 
My kids motivate me the most to be healthy. I want to be able to chase my kids without getting tired after 2 seconds. My oldest jordan is 5 and my daughter serenity is 4 and everyday for the last week when i pick them up from school they encourage me by asking how my walk was. My son actually told me on friday "mommy im so proud of you. Your tummy is looking smaller already". I know it isnt as i have not lost any weight but that made me so happy to hear.
Another big motivation to lose weight is i want another baby. I had my tubes tied after my last(a big regret that i am struggling with). Ohip is willing to cover one cycle of ivf to couples now iregardless of why but the stipulations are under 42 and not obese. So im rele trying


----------



## Eve

I don't want to even think about the loose skin :( but you give me hope Rach! It's so awesome that you're running again! You are inspirational to say the least. x


----------



## Try Rocking

Candice you're doing great! It's not a race, you will get there! The important thing is that you're moving. 

Eve :hugs:


----------



## hello_kitty

Try Rocking said:


> You guys are all doing great!
> 
> HK, I did have some but I found with running that I was toning up nicely. I was worried I might need skin removal when I was done but the last time I was close to my goal (27 lbs away), it didn't look like I would need it.
> 
> Speaking of running, I'm finally able to run like I used to again. Not as fast as before but I'll get there. The last time I tried to really push myself I could only run for 30 minutes before I was done. The other day I slowed down a little bit and I ran for 53 minutes, tonight I ran for 54 minutes. I'll work on endurance and then I'll try speeding it up. I've missed running, it feels so good to be doing it again.
> I've already noticed my butt and arms are starting to tone up, and I can feel my hips again when I lay down. My collarbones are becoming more noticeable as well. I love this!
> 
> I can't remember if I mentioned it but in September I gave myself a goal of losing 35 lbs by the end of the year. As of today I have 25.2 lbs to go.
> I still have a ways to go beyond that but I think 25 lbs should be doable by the end of the year.
> Of course, Thanksgiving (tomorrow), Halloween, and Christmas... those are always the fun ones. Not to mention nights out with my girls (the first Saturday of every month). We'll see how I do.
> This time around I am focused but I'm also trying to enjoy myself when I'm out without stressing about how many points each thing is that I'm eating.
> 
> I'm only down 0.8 this week but whatever, it's going down.
> 
> I also weigh myself daily, I like to see it. And no matter if I'm good or bad my weight usually goes up beginning to midweek. As long as it's down by Sunday I'm happy!

Thanks for refreshing my memory. I thought you said something along those lines and that you ended up not having lose skin but wasnt sure. The kids and all the school work is contributing to my memory loss lol.

Regarding the weight fluctuation, I could've said that myself. I usually gain the beginning of the week - midweek and then 2 or 3 days before weigh in, I start to freak out and try to be good. I am hovering around 225 again after recording 228.8 on Saturday, but I am hoping to lose 5 lbs and weigh 225.8. Its really hopeful thinking, but I can dream right? I would be happy if I reach 222 on saturday.


----------



## Try Rocking

Don't worry, I am always saying my memory sucks! I'm impressed you remembered that much! lol 

Good luck! I hope you get to your goal!

I just finished off Thanksgiving dinner (complete with dessert). I am super stuffed. I probably shouldn't have had dessert but I made it and I damn well am at least going to see how good it is lol (it was awesome)
I'm pretty sure I gained 10 lbs tonight.


----------



## topsy

Happy Thanks giving to you US girls xxxx


----------



## hello_kitty

Happy late thanksgiving ladies! Ours wont be til another 1.5 months.

I ate pizza last night and gained weight =( . Now I am 6 lbs away from my goal instead of 4 lbs. I need to start eating salads again, if only I knew where my 1.5 year old hid my dressing. I bought a new one from the grocery store and he ran off with it until I got a chance to put it away.


----------



## Try Rocking

Kitty salt probably has a bit to do with that too! Don't worry, I'm sure the rest of the week will be better. Don't feel guilty, we all need a break sometimes. :hugs:


----------



## TaNasha

Hi ladies, 

i have read through this thread and I see many of you are scared of lose skin. I have lost 110lbs in 1,5 years and I have no loose skin! I have had 2 babies(1 of which was born via c-section), so there is hope! 

I lift weights which is what I believe has helped kept me firm! 

Good Luck!
 



Attached Files:







mail.google.com.jpg
File size: 44.5 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Eve

That's AMAZING! :D Well done!


----------



## hello_kitty

That is wonderful TaNasha!

Aside from lifting weights, what other things did you do that helped you lose weight in the first place? At what point did you start lifting weight or did you started doing that in the beginning? I am new to this, so sorry for the series of questions. I have a set of 5 lb dumb bells at home if I used those is it considered as lifting weights or does it require more than that? Thanks


----------



## Try Rocking

Great job!


----------



## TaNasha

I am happy to answer all the questions don't worry  

I actually started eating more aswell. This is abit tricky and scary, especially in the beginning, but you need to eat the right type of things and it does not have to be super healthy and green :sick::sick: 

As for the weights, I started with light weights and have built it up. There are lots of beginner programs which are available online and free, like Jamie Easons Livefit, or Stronglifts 5x5 . These are 12 week programs which explains every excersize and are really useful to start with!

I hope this helps!


----------



## hello_kitty

Weigh in today and I am 223.4. Less than 0.5 lb off, but at least its not going up. I was really scared that it would be more than last week since I had a cheat day yesterday.

Since I am only 3.4 lbs away from 220, really hoping I would see that next Saturday. That would be truly amazing. Still going to eat clean today and tomorrow, and maybe have my cheat day on Monday since dh will be home.


----------



## Try Rocking

Awesome job! A little bit at a time is way better than too fast or not at all. You are doing great!


----------



## hello_kitty

I have accepted the fact that I like weighing myself daily although I dont record the numbers til Saturday. Its that time of the month again where I pack on a mysterious 3 lbs plus. I remember writing about this a few months back about gaining 6 lbs overnight. Well, it almost looks like I gained 2-3 lbs just this morning. I know its not about the eating since I've been eating well. I notice that whenever I get the cramping on one side of my pelvis, I gain weight. So I guess there's a correlation between the two.

Lets just hope all this settles down by next Saturday...hoping I lose at least 1 lb.


----------



## Try Rocking

I weigh myself daily as well. It's nice to see where I'm at and if I had too much salt, not enough water ect. it is interesting to see that show up. 

I hope you lose at least a lb HK!

I'm down 2.2 as of my last WI (Sundays). I've been exercising a lot more and I can see and feel it. I can't wait until I get down to where I was last time and then lose even more.


----------



## pompeyvix

OMG it's been forever since I've been on this thread. Sorry for desserting you ladies for so long!

Well, I am back on it now. I HAVE to be as I need my BMI to be 35 by February 4th in order to get fertility treatment. 

I have been on weightwatchers since March. but since about June, I've not stuck to it properly and stopped going to weigh in. I eat well in the week and crap at weekends. However, I went back this evening and I was surprised to see that since I stopped going I've lost 5.5 pounds and have lost 24lbs since starting the plan in March. I am now at 15 stone 6 and I need to get to 14 stone 1 by Feb 4th. That is most definitely achievable and is a realistic aim. I have a huge motivation which is to be prescribed medication to help my body start ovulating so we can have a very much longed for 2nd child. We've been TTC for 14 months without any success and I've been diagnosed with PCOS and an underactive thyroid. My periods have gotten more regular but I don't think I'm ovulating, so I hoping to be prescribe clomid, but they won't give that to me unless me BMI is 35 or below.

So back to class tonight. I am bouyed by the fact I've lost over 10% of my starting body weight, I just got 19lbs to lose in 3.5 months. I CAN DO IT!

I am glad to see you lovely ladies are still posting and keeping the thread alive :)


----------



## hello_kitty

pompeyvix said:


> OMG it's been forever since I've been on this thread. Sorry for desserting you ladies for so long!
> 
> Well, I am back on it now. I HAVE to be as I need my BMI to be 35 by February 4th in order to get fertility treatment.
> 
> I have been on weightwatchers since March. but since about June, I've not stuck to it properly and stopped going to weigh in. I eat well in the week and crap at weekends. However, I went back this evening and I was surprised to see that since I stopped going I've lost 5.5 pounds and have lost 24lbs since starting the plan in March. I am now at 15 stone 6 and I need to get to 14 stone 1 by Feb 4th. That is most definitely achievable and is a realistic aim. I have a huge motivation which is to be prescribed medication to help my body start ovulating so we can have a very much longed for 2nd child. We've been TTC for 14 months without any success and I've been diagnosed with PCOS and an underactive thyroid. My periods have gotten more regular but I don't think I'm ovulating, so I hoping to be prescribe clomid, but they won't give that to me unless me BMI is 35 or below.
> 
> So back to class tonight. I am bouyed by the fact I've lost over 10% of my starting body weight, I just got 19lbs to lose in 3.5 months. I CAN DO IT!
> 
> I am glad to see you lovely ladies are still posting and keeping the thread alive :)

Welcome back pompeyvix!

First of all, really nice work on losing 24 lbs in 7 months! That is awesome! 19.5 lbs in 3.5 months is certainly doable and I wish you the best of luck followed by a new baby right afterwards.


----------



## Try Rocking

Good luck Pompey! I have a similar goal, although not to get pregnant (so done! lol). 
I set a goal for myself, I am hoping to lose 23 lbs by the end of the year. 
We can do this!


----------



## hello_kitty

I'm probably the crazy one - but I hope to lose 30 lbs by the end of the year. There are 10 weeks left from my last weigh in so that is roughly 3lbs/week, 12 lbs/month. I may be unrealistic, but hey, a girl can hope right?

A more realistic goal for me though is 20 lbs. Thats 2 lbs/week. Its considered the higher end of normal weight loss. I would be thanking my stars if I get out of the 200's though, no kidding.


----------



## Try Rocking

Oh I'm right there with you HK! I started my goal last month with a starting point of 35 lbs :) 
We'll be crazy together :D


----------



## topsy

I am also trying to loose 30 lbs by the end of the year xxxx


----------



## Eve

I should have a goal, but right now I'm just happy to see a loss on the scales at all... 

x


----------



## Try Rocking

We'll all get there! 

Eve, losing is losing! I just wanted to push myself and give myself a goal to work towards. When I think of having to lose 73 lbs it's a pretty large number, this feels more within grasp. 

<3


----------



## hello_kitty

I am so glad I am not the only one! I have been working extra hard on the eating. I tell myself that I am NOT going to eat anything bad until my birthday, which is 1.5 months away. My son's birthday is coming up in 2 weeks, but we'll be celebrating a few days prior, so I am assuming I wont be able to stick to the rebel against white carbs on the day. I guess it'll be my cheat day and I will try my best to limit the amount I eat, thanksgiving is also a cheat day. Oh well, I'll worry when the time comes.

My weight fluctuated earlier this week but instead of feeling discouraged, I actually tried harder to pass the time because I knew it was going to taper off since I was eating good. Well, today is midweek and I just weighed myself after taking a nap and I was 222.2. Wont be eating anything heavy for dinner, just a salad so hopefully wont affect that number much.


----------



## Try Rocking

You're doing great HK! And cheat days are good now and then! 

I'm trying to eat well with little to no cheat days myself. Although on girl's night and any special occasion I enjoy myself without worrying (too much) about what I'm eating. 
It's working for me so far, I don't feel the need to go nuts on stuff, although with running I'm earning a lot of Activity Points so I do get to have a bit more than usual.


----------



## MommyCandice

Hey ladies. So i had posted here and stuck to my healthy eating and exercise for 5 days before plummeting due to a wedding and 2 thanksgivings. I know its not an excuse. Now 1.5 weeks later im trying this again. The last walking day i was 254. I went back up to 257/258 and i was about that earlier this week. Today i am 253.6. I know its not much but i feel accomplished. Tonight im going to start walking again. Breakfast seemed healthy till i decided to finish off the little bit of pop we had in the house. Other than that i think i can do this.
You all are doing so well :)

For now I am going to give myself sundays for cheat day. I'm looking forward to it this week as im making meatloaf and because i dont know how many calories are in it it works easier to use it for cheat day but in proper portion sizes for once.


----------



## Try Rocking

Candice you should feel accomplished! Having cheat days, especially around the Holidays and events are normal, getting back to it after is really the hard part. You're doing great!


----------



## hello_kitty

Thanks TR- I honestly feel like no one can do this perfectly without cheating once in awhile. Thats why theres cheat days. When I get further down the road I may allow myself 1 cheat day instead of occasional cheat days but wont think about til im at least 180. 

Im at my obgyn doctors office for an annual exam and despite giving birth 15 months ago, everything looks so familiar. Ahh, I miss being pregnant.


----------



## hello_kitty

mommycandice- every little bit counts. I keep telling myself as long as its below the starting weight for the week, im happy. I weighed 223.4 last Saturday so even if I weigh in at 223 this Saturday, I'llstill consider it as an achievement.


----------



## pompeyvix

You need cheat days to keep you on plan, especially when you have a bit more to lose as it can be such a long weight loss journey. I am pretty good Mon - Fri and relax at the weekends. I've managed to lose 24lbs yet still had takeaways, chips, meals out & chocolate. It absolutely can be done!!

Well done Topsy, HK and TR on setting yourselves some goals for the end of year!


----------



## Eve

Being too strict and too hard on yourself can be an easy set up for failure on any plan, so it's always good to have some flexibility :)


----------



## hello_kitty

Weighed myself this morning and I am at 222.8. Gotta be extra good today because tomorrow is official weigh in day.


----------



## Try Rocking

Great job HK! I hope you lose even a little bit more!


----------



## Eve

:thumbup: HK!


----------



## hello_kitty

Try Rocking said:


> Great job HK! I hope you lose even a little bit more!

Thank you! I did! I weighed 222.4 this morning. I am pretty pleased because my body was holding onto water from Sunday-Tuesday and my weight did not go done no matter what I did (even tried semi fasting to confirm that it was indeed water weight).

The weight tapered off Wednesday and I have been trying hard ever since which resulted in a 1 lb lose since last week. Today is cheat day for me lol. I am only cheating in the morning though by eating 2 chicken tacos.


----------



## Try Rocking

That's wonderful! And we all deserve a treat now and then! Well done hon! 

Tomorrow is my WI day. My weight is still up from mid-week and hasn't budged. I have been eating and drinking well but I am thinking it's maybe because I haven't walked much this week? I'll have to get back to it. 
I ran tonight. I beat my best time (of continuous running). I ran for 71 minutes tonight. I felt like I could have done more but as it is, I'm not sure what the heck I'm going to eat to get rid of my AP lol


----------



## MommyCandice

Im gonna weigh in tomorrow. Tomorrow is my cheat day. Im making meatloaf. Not rele a unhealthy meal but i count calories and have no idea how many calories are in my homemade meatloaf. Im hoping for good weight but wasnt feeling to well today due to af so only had one proper meal and the rest snacks but not much. It also didnt help that we had a birthday party tonight and so we had a late night snack/meal and cake at 10pm. Im not feeling confident about tomorrows weigh in but im hoping for the best. I still have not started back up walking as im trying to accomplish some big tasks at home that i have been neglecting but hopefully start this week again. Im trying


----------



## Try Rocking

You'll get there Candice!


----------



## Eve

Weighed myself yesterday and was 222lbs so I'm down a pound. I figured I'd see an increase but was happy with 1lb gone :)


----------



## MommyCandice

I weighed in this morning at 252.8!!! Im so glad to hear that. I have lost 2.2 lbs since Wednesday and the goal is atleast 2 a week!!! So excited. I cant wait to be under 250!!!

Just seen im down 7lbs in the last almost 4weeks(tuesday) and 4 of those lbs were the last 9 days!!! Im doing a happy dance!

Awesome job Eve!


----------



## Try Rocking

Great job you guys!

I'm down from where I was for most of the week but I'm still up 1 lb. It's frustrating knowing that I'm doing everything right food/water wise and most of the time I'm trying to stay somewhat active at least. 
Oh well, hopefully I'll be down by next week!


----------



## pompeyvix

Lots of great successes ladies!! Here's hoping I can join you all when I weigh in on Tuesday.


----------



## hello_kitty

good job everyone! I had a cheat day yestetday so im trying to lose that weight. Plus im busy studying for thursday's midterm so been lounging on the couch watching my kids play while studying. In exchange, i havent earen much today. Too distracted with studying. I'll be happy if i get down to 220 on Saturday.


----------



## MommyCandice

I know you are not suppose to weigh yourself everyday but im obsessed! I am down another .8 lb since yesterday morning. Im so proud of myself. My 1st goal is to be under 250 and once i lose 2 more lbs i will be 250!!! Im so excited


----------



## Eve

MommyCandice- :thumbup: that's awesome! So close! 

HK- Good luck! :D


----------



## Try Rocking

Great job!

I weigh myself once a day, although it has taken a bit for me to not get frustrated when I see my weight fluctuate. 

I'm up from yesterday, but seeing as I had chinese food and I barely moved because I was hurting so bad, it's not really a surprise. 
Lots of water today. Hopefully I lose this quickly!


----------



## MommyCandice

Im up .2 from yesterday but i had milk and cookies(to many as well) last night at 10pm. Oops stupid pms cravings


----------



## Eve

I had chips last night. Shouldn't have but AF is due to arrive next week and I always want to eat EVERYTHING when she's almost due.


----------



## hello_kitty

I havent been as strict with my low carb diet. I cooked this delicious beef noodle soup since 2 days ago and have been eating it since. I do limit the rice noddles though, although its only helped me NOT gain weight and I havent been below 222.

Hopefully, some of it will fall off by Saturday. My exam is tomorrow, I am so nervous.


----------



## Eve

:hugs:


----------



## MommyCandice

250.8 today!!!! Almost at my first goal of 250! I have lost 2.6lbs in the last week!!! Technically 4.8lbs as closer to the beginning of the week i had went up 2.2 lbs. Im so proud of myself


----------



## Eve

:yipee: that's awesome MC!


----------



## hello_kitty

MommyCandice said:


> 250.8 today!!!! Almost at my first goal of 250! I have lost 2.6lbs in the last week!!! Technically 4.8lbs as closer to the beginning of the week i had went up 2.2 lbs. Im so proud of myself

Yay! That 0.8 lb should soon follow as well.

Sadly for me, I have been eating bad so I dont expect any weight loss this week. Maybe even went up some :cry:. Celebrating ODS's bday on Sunday, so it'll only be worse. Sunday is technically the beginning of a new week though, so its not too bad. Weigh in is tomorrow.


----------



## Eve

I'm worried about the candy tax... Halloween is tomorrow night and I can't turn down chocolate.


----------



## hello_kitty

Eve said:


> I'm worried about the candy tax... Halloween is tomorrow night and I can't turn down chocolate.

Ditto. Lets finish up this Halloween season and then pull ourselves back up for thanksgiving.


----------



## Try Rocking

You guys are all doing awesome! We're all going to go up and down, we're still living and we'll get over it!

I'm still recovering from having Chinese food last week. I am close to getting beyond it but we'll see. I ran tonight and I don't always have a loss the next day. And of course tomorrow is Halloween and I'm off to a murder mystery party. Hopefully I can restrain myself from digging in. I'm going to bring a veggie platter. At the least I hope I can stick to that and any fruits that are laid out.


----------



## MommyCandice

I am so excited! Im gonna start officil wi day as Saturday but I have hit my first goal! I am now under 250! 248.6!!! That is 4.8lbs this week!!! Eek

Now i am worried about Halloween and gaining all that i have lost. I am ok when junk is not in the house but my restraint sucks :(

You ladies are all doing well. We can do this!!!


----------



## Try Rocking

That is an amazing loss! Way to go!

Can you cut up some fruit/veggies and have them ready in case you get tempted?


----------



## MommyCandice

I have them in the fridge but i love me chocolate


----------



## hello_kitty

MommyCandice, that is so awesome! I can never resist chocolate, although I dont really have a sweet tooth. The max that I can eat is 1 bar and then I am like "this is too sweet for me." Itis super windy outside, I am a little concerned about taking the kids trick or treating, but its only once a year so I will make sure they are super warm.

Regarding weight loss, I've gone up. 226.8 today. Gotta go by the rules and record it though. Hopefully I do better next week.


----------



## Try Rocking

Candice I totally get it. I have a hard time when the things I love are right in front of me. Stay strong mama! 

HK You'll lose it! It may even have been something like too much salt, not enough water, or TOM. Next week will be better :hugs:


----------



## Eve

^WSS HK :) xx


----------



## hello_kitty

thanks ladies. I just need to start eating well again. 

Did everyone have a nice halloween? I took my oldest out yesterday it was pouring rain. He really wanted to go though. The streets were dead with very few trick o treaters. Only couple lights were on and they didnt even have halloween spirit. Not worth it. If it rains next year, I'll just buy some of his favorite candy and give it to him once a week or so.


----------



## Eve

Thankfully it was nice weather here so the kids had lots of fun going house to house but now the real problem is keeping me out of it... I've been in K's bag a few times today :blush: but haven't been too bad.


----------



## MommyCandice

We didn't do to bad. Took my 2 boys out (5 and 14 months). It was drizzly but not to bad. We were out 2 hours and they got a pillowcase full. I did good last night only took 2 little things. Was good till today when i had like 5 chocolate bars :( oops im sure the scale will show me tomorrow morning how not worth it it was. I did good though was down another 1.2 lb today from yesterday. I'm so proud of myself and i think i am looking smaller than a month ago.


----------



## hello_kitty

The weather plays a really big role in the Halloween spirit, I think. Yesterday wasnt just a drizzle, it was outright down pour so I think that was the reason that hindered many houses from not participating. It was really dark and gloomy. Aside from the candy, I dont think lo had a really good experience because he was wet. Dh and I are just glad he didnt catch a cold.

I am not too fond of this year's candies so I think I only ate 1 mini bar. MommyCandice, your boy's did a great job of getting a pillowcase full of candy!


----------



## MommyCandice

They also got other goodies from houses handing out random stuff. They each got a pair of winter mitts, a book each, a new cup and they each got 4 full sized chocolate bars. Enough to last quite some time. 

The last 7 yrs or so it has down poured on Halloween so an on and off drizzle was not to bad. It poured something good last night when we were done though. I was quite some exspecially carrying around the little one for 2 hours but it gave me a decent workout


----------



## MommyCandice

Well there is a sure way to keep me from eating all the sweets i ate yesterday.... the scale went up 1.4lbs from yesterday. Now i dont want to eat those sweets. I like seeing the number on the scale go down much more than chocolate and sweets. 
Wow never thought I would hear myself say that ever.


----------



## Eve

That darn chocolate and candy! :grr: I've been bad and got into it some this morning. I'm putting it upstairs as I don't go up there through the day :haha:


----------



## MommyCandice

My biggest problem was the kids got some lindor chocolates. Omg by far my faves and i sat there and ate all 5. Lol but now the main temptation is gone.


----------



## Eve

Those lindor chocolates are amazing! OH buys me a small bag of them usually for Christmas and I try to make them last as long as possible :haha: my dad likes them too so we get him some.


----------



## MommyCandice

Lindor chocolates and rheo thompson mint smoothies are my worst down fall when it comes to chocolate. Whenever i seen them on for cheap i get them


----------



## MommyCandice

Up yet again. Those late night chips and dip were so not worth it. Now i have 3lbs to lose since this weekend. 
Im glad im finally realizing the junk just is not worth it. Im busting my ass for the rest of the week :)


----------



## Eve

I hear ya! I feel sluggish and icky since Halloween. I've been good this morning though. I made a coffee, then had two pieces of french toast and now I'm onto water. I used a 1L mason jar and keep it full of ice as I LOVE ice water. It's the only way I know I will drink enough water daily.


----------



## MommyCandice

Thats a cool idea. My water bottle holds 4 cups so i know i need to drink atleast 3


----------



## Eve

Definitely good to know what they hold. Keeping up with my water intake has helped me out lots as I've had kidney and bladder issues before/still do on occasion and my body needs lots of water!


----------



## Try Rocking

I've only had one candy from the kids halloween stash. I'm still up despite being super awesome. Maybe muscle? Maybe salt? Who the hell knows. It's frustrating to know I'm doing everything right (including drinking a ton of water) and yet I'm still up. 

My 23 lb goal is getting further away. I'm staying strong, just getting frustrated.


----------



## Eve

You'll get there hun! 

Well done on only 1 candy out of their stash! :thumbup:


----------



## MommyCandice

Well done. I have had a few and then ate shitty again yesterday. Im upset with myself. The scale is showing that. I have gained 3.6 lbs since sunday. So my goal is hopefully by wi day (saturday) to have lost what I gained but I am not holding my breath :(


----------



## Try Rocking

Lots of water! I also found I lost more weight with walking, so maybe get up and go for a nice walk everyday until WI day! :hugs: 

You guys are all doing awesome!


----------



## hello_kitty

I've been struggling as well. Not with the candy, since I dont have a sweet tooth, but I have been eating carbs again. I started this week weighing 226.8, (which is like a 3-4 lbs weight gain), but thankfully, its been staying around that number. I really hope to at least go back down to 224 range this Saturday, but not to hopeful.


----------



## MommyCandice

Finally down a lb from yesterday. About damn time to see it start going down again instead of up. It was kinda depressing having it go up everyday


----------



## Eve

I'd get too discouraged if I did weigh myself daily.


----------



## MommyCandice

Some days its awful others its great. It depends if im going up and down. I only log it once a week but im addicted to getting on the scale when I wake up


----------



## Eve

If it just went down, it wouldn't be so bad :haha: but I know myself and seeing it go up would upset me!


----------



## MommyCandice

It definitely has this week. All that aside I just weighed myself and despite eating my opinion of shitty yesterday and having to many carbs and choc bars I am still down a lb :) happy dancing. Depsite going up 3.6lbs the beginning of the week from the weekend I only need to lose .4lbs by tomorrow to be at what I was at official wi day and to lose 1.4lbs by Sunday to be back at what i was before packing on those 3 lbs. I was worried but feeling a little more optimistic. 
Good luck to all of you for wi day


----------



## Try Rocking

HK is it possible TOM is coming? Or maybe too much salt? I gain like that as well, I'll gain a few pounds in a short period and it drives me nuts.
I hope it comes off quickly!

Candice I check mine everyday too. It isn't so bad, at least when it goes up it can be easier to pinpoint where you went wrong. 


I'm *finally* beyond where I was before I had chinese food, hopefully it's still showing come Sunday (my WI day). 
I got AF today so hopefully the scales don't go up.


----------



## hello_kitty

Good job mommycandice!
TR - af came on 11/4, but I've been eating carbs as well so cant blame it all on af.

Today I am 225.6, so lost 1.2 lbs of the 3 lbs I gained since last week.


----------



## Try Rocking

You're doing great hon!


----------



## MommyCandice

Thats awesome hello_kitty you are doing great :)


----------



## hello_kitty

Thanks ladies, although I did drift away from my original plan...oh well just need to get back up and keep moving. Tomorrow is weigh in day.


----------



## MommyCandice

Today is weigh in day. I am 250.4. :( i'm up 1.4 lbs from yesterday. That means if I want to be as low as I have been I need to lose 2.8lbs by tomorrow. 


On a great note though in the last 6.5 weeks I have lost 11.4lbs. But in that time I have also gained as well so if you factor in the gains as well I have lost 21.4lbs :)


----------



## Try Rocking

That is amazing, don't get down about it! It could be any number of things. I woke up the other day and I had been down 4 lbs (which has been forever since I've been even close to losing that in a week), so it can happen. Drink lots of water and get some walking in today! You're doing great!


----------



## hello_kitty

Thats awesome mommy candice! I am 226 today which is 0.8 lbs down since last week but still 2.6 lbs from my lowest. Next saturday, I am hoping to be 223 even.


----------



## Try Rocking

You're doing great HK!


----------



## Eve

You are all doing great ladies! 

I had every intention to weigh myself yesterday at mums and completely forgot... even though I don't really want to until next week :haha: Halloween hasn't been kind to me!


----------



## MommyCandice

So just weighed myself and i am the same as yesterday. Kinda sad that it is not a loss but i'm kinda glad it is not a gain either.

I hear ya eve halloween has not been nice to me either


----------



## Eve

Then it's Christmas! :haha: I'm determined to be good then, only have small treats. 

:hugs: no gain is good though! :D


----------



## MommyCandice

Im really trying to be good. Im hoping to lose 30 lbs by christmas but as of how the last week has gone im not feeling very optimistic.


----------



## Eve

Just keep pushing yourself and see how close you can get to your goal by Christmas :) You are doing great!


----------



## Try Rocking

Down 2.4 this week (at least that's what I think it said yesterday). So a total of 44 lbs down now since I restarted. :thumbup:


----------



## MommyCandice

That's awesome try rocking :) i can't wait to be down 44lbs


----------



## Try Rocking

You'll get there quicker than you think!


----------



## MommyCandice

I'm down 2 lbs from yesterday. I am guessing all that house cleaning yesterday clearly paid off in more way then one haha


----------



## Eve

:yipee: Rachel, keep it up girl! :D 

Ohhh MommyCandice, that's good!


----------



## Try Rocking

Great job Candice!

My daily WI today shows me down a bit from Sunday, AND I'm 1 lb away from being out of this set of 10's. 
So excited :D


----------



## MommyCandice

Off topic but my baby boy (14 months) just took his first unassisted steps!!! I am so excited


----------



## hello_kitty

everyone's doing great! keep it up! Mommycandice - the milestones are always exciting. I was excited and scared at the same time when my 16 month old started walking. One more on the run.

I think I stopped weighing myself the past few days thinking I gained but got on today and I'm 224 even. When you least expect it, theres always a surprise. 1 lb away from this weeks goal.


----------



## MommyCandice

That's awesome hello_kitty

I shouldnt be surprised as this is my 3rd but they didnt walk till 17 and 19 months.

I am hoping to be down again tomorrow


----------



## MommyCandice

Well today i was up a lb from yesterday but still down .2 lbs from weigh in day. Hoping to be down at least 2 lbs by WI day on saturday. 3 days to go


----------



## Try Rocking

Candice that's awesome!!! It's so nice when they finally start walking, they're so much happier. 
Lots of water, get some walking in! (that's always my advice lol)

HK that's great!!! 


I ran for the first time in a week last night, I made it to an hour and then I had to stop. I'm down 1.2 this morning though, which puts me out of the last set of 10s. Hopefully I don't gain any before WI!


----------



## Eve

Yay for first unassisted steps! :happydance: 

HK that's fab! 

Rachel- that's great running!


----------



## MommyCandice

That is awesome try rocking
Im planning on a walk this evening after i get the christmas tree up :)


----------



## hello_kitty

222.8 this morning! Dont know how its happening, but I feel like I'm on cloud 9. I've officially reached my goal, any weight loss from now til Saturday is a bonus.


----------



## Try Rocking

Have a great walk!

HK that is awesome!!!! Way to go!


----------



## hello_kitty

Thanks TR, now hoping that I dont gain it back. Cant wait to be below 220. It seems like the lowest I ever get to is 222 and then it goes up and back down to that never or just stays there. Dont think I'll be weighing myself til Saturday. I like the surprise long as I'm eating well.


----------



## Try Rocking

Hopefully you continue to lose more before WI!


----------



## MommyCandice

I was 248 today!!! That is a 2.2 loss since yesterday


----------



## Eve

:yipee: That's great hun!


----------



## Try Rocking

That is awesome!!!! Keep it up!


----------



## hello_kitty

official WI tomorrow! Is anyone like me who kinda fasts before WI day?


----------



## Try Rocking

You're going to do great HK! 
I don't fast, but I do try and drink more water and make sure I get in my 10k steps. If I don't eat all my WW points then I tend to gain weight.


----------



## Eve

I'm going to weigh myself today. It's been a few weeks... and I've been terrible with eating for the most part. I've been walking and drinking lots of water but we had Dairy Queen last night :blush: and OH bought Icy Squares so I had a few of those.


----------



## MommyCandice

So I just weighed myself. I am 251.8. Not sure what what happened this week. I am up 1.4lbs from last week. I was doing good. As of thursday morning i was down 2 or so lbs and then yesterday i had gone up and today i have gone up again. I have gained 3.8 lbs since thursday so in just 2 days. I am very upset with myself


----------



## hello_kitty

MommyCandice - sorry about your weight gain. Have you been eating salty foods or maybe you're ovulating? I can can gain up to 3 lbs during those times.

Afm, I am down 4.2 lbs since last week. Yesterday I have been super concious of what I'm eating, like I always do before WIs. 221.8 and so excited cuz i have never seen a number below 222 before.


----------



## MommyCandice

That is awesome hk and yes i think i am ovulating. I don't think i was drinking enough water either. I also have not been feeling very well


----------



## Eve

I'm up 2 lbs from my last WI, which I'm actually happy with. Clearly I'd have liked to lose but only gaining 2lbs is good IMO for how bad I was around Halloween.


----------



## hello_kitty

I get what you mean Eve.

Mommycandice, I dread ovulation my weight is always up even if i fast.


----------



## Try Rocking

You ladies are all doing great! 

Isn't it weird when you have a gain but you're just relieved it wasn't as bad as you thought? lol 
That was me after camping, I expected a 10lb gain but apparently it was 7 lbs. Not great, but not as bad as I thought!


----------



## hello_kitty

I think Im going to lose more weight tomorrow. Been running around entire day since husband has been in hospital getting gallbladder removed. Also barely ate today, too tired.


----------



## MommyCandice

Ya that kinda does make sense the whole ya i am up but not as much as i thought.

I am down 1.4lbs since yesterday so hopefully now we can get to down to business.


----------



## hello_kitty

down 0.8 lbs since yesterday, putting me at 221 even. May see that 220 number tomorrow if I behave.


----------



## Try Rocking

I'm down 1.6 this week. It was more but I went up two days ago and haven't gone back down. I'm still happy with it. Slow and steady, I'll get there!


----------



## Eve

Oh yes, if we were camping I know I'd see a gain as it would be one of the only times I'd drink :haha: 

Well done ladies! :thumbup: I'm going to bust my butt this week with walking with the kids when it's not raining, and see how well I do in a weeks time :D


----------



## hello_kitty

my goal this week was initially 219.8, but since im already 221, surely I can reach 219 even. Anything below that is a bonus. Hoping to be 200 even by christmas.

Lets do it ladies!


----------



## MommyCandice

Awesome job ladies. We can do this :D


----------



## MommyCandice

I don't know what happened last week. Today I am 248.4. I have lost 3.4lbs in 2 days ( since saturday wi day). So technically anything I lose from here is extra


----------



## Eve

That's awesome!


----------



## hello_kitty

thats great mommycandice!

I'm up 0.8 lbs since yesterday. Yesterday was a super bad day. Dh came home from hospital. Morning I had a full dish of white rice, sushi with dh in afternoon, and rice again for dinner (mom bought it).

I guess I should be blessed to only have packed on 0.8 lbs.


----------



## Try Rocking

Great job Candice!

I was down 1.6 for last week, but I had a bad day yesterday (today wasn't too great either). Today I am up .6. 
Today is a run day, and at the very least I try to run for 45 minutes. I was done at 30 but I pushed myself and ran for 47. It's not 70 but at least it's something. 
Hopefully I have burned off some of the badness.


----------



## Eve

Any running is great! You're doing awesome with it hun! x


----------



## Try Rocking

Thanks hon <3 

Down 0.8 this morning :thumbup:


----------



## hello_kitty

220.4 today! Finally got to see the 220 number. Only 20.4 more lbs til I hit 200. Hopefully I'll reach the goal by christmas.


----------



## Eve

^That's awesome!!


----------



## Try Rocking

Great job HK!!!


----------



## topsy

Well done HK

Well I`ve gone from loosing over 4 stone back to losing 2.13 lbs :dohh:

Back on track ( I hope bar a meal out today and tomorrow) with Slimming world!

xxx


----------



## Eve

What's a stone? 

I'm going to try and pop over to mom's and weigh myself later. I'm nervous as I feel heavier for some reason...


----------



## MommyCandice

Well as of yesterday i was down almost 4lbs from wi last saturday. Today I weighed in at 251.2 which is techically .6 lbs down from last week still but up drastically from yesterday morning. I expected to go up though since me and hubby went out for buffet chinese food last night after christmas shopping. Oh well I will try again this week


----------



## MommyCandice

Eve stones is another measurement of weight that sone people use. There is 14 lbs in a stone


----------



## hello_kitty

my glory doesnt last long as i was 224 this morning. Which means I am up 2.2 lbs from last week and 3.6 lbs from lowest weight. Dont think it will get better since next week is thanksgiving. I'll be blessed if it stays at 224.


----------



## Try Rocking

I stayed the same all week and then I had pizza yesterday, so now I'm up 1.4. WI is tomorrow but I'm not holding my breath. 
I should try and get on the treadmill but my stomach is still upset from the bug I had earlier this week. I also need to finish a mobile I started a while ago. I've been putting off working on things because I haven't finished it.


----------



## Eve

I'm going to moms today and will get on her scale and see what it says. No walking was done all last week as it was too cold, then raining, then one of the toddlers was very sick :( I don't think it will be good but we'll see.


----------



## Try Rocking

That's how my week was, and then I had pizza the other day. So not only did I stay the same all week, but I ate pizza to cause a weight gain. Ugh :(


----------



## hello_kitty

I wonder when I will keep flucuating and just go on losing...its a waste of time going up and down.


----------



## Try Rocking

You might need to change something up. It is frustrating but it is worth it to keep going. <3


----------



## hello_kitty

Try Rocking said:


> You might need to change something up. It is frustrating but it is worth it to keep going. <3

It mostly revolves around the eating. When I dont watch what I eat, I go up and when I stick to a strict plan, I lose pretty fast. Its hard keeping weight off for good because my husband always wants to eat good and I get tempted to eat what he does.


----------



## MommyCandice

Ya something is going on. I am up 5.8 lbs since friday so it 3 days. I am very upset with myself but hopefully I can crack down this week. My goal of 220 by the end of the yr is looking impossible. My goal means i need to lose almost 33.6 lbs in 5.5 weeks. That is 6.1lbs per week, it is completely impossible. Well i shall try again this week and see how I make out


----------



## Eve

I'm now 226. I'm up 4lbs now from my lowest lately. It's totally my own fault but I really thought it wouldn't have moved that much. AF is due in a few days so that could have something to do with it too but either way, I'm not thrilled.


----------



## MommyCandice

Maybe af is my issue. Cant say exactly when it is due as it is still all over the place since i am still breastfeeding


----------



## Eve

I know my mum fluctuates A LOT when AF is near. I've never weighed myself enough to notice though lol


----------



## Try Rocking

I can understand that. My husband has a serious sweet tooth, and he loves all of the yummy things. 
I still get them for him when I shop but if I'm having a particularly hard time (hard to say no to temptation), then I ask him not to eat it in front of me. He will eat stuff out in the shop, or he'll wait until I go to bed. 
Luckily that seems to be working (for the most part) so far. I still give in to the odd thing but I try and account for it, even pointing it higher than it probably is, just to be safe. 

You can do it <3

*edit* Sorry, missed the other replies since I didn't respond right away. 

I'd definitely blame AF for a high jump, it also could be a combination of AF, salt, not pooping enough (hey, it happens.. or it doesn't), not drinking enough water.. or a mixture of all of the above. 

Our goals might not be attainable in the time limit we would like, but we will get there!


----------



## topsy

My hubby can eat anything and stay at 12. 1/2 stone so annoying!

I have been on plan so far all week so hopefully will see a loss rather than gain on fri

I gained last week but AF was here too.

I hope to be 21 stone or 294 by the end of the year that is about 9 lbs to loose sure i can do that ( she says with both fingers crossed)

xxxx


----------



## Try Rocking

My husband is like that as well. He might move a bit here or there in either direction but he's almost always the exact same weight. Lucky *******. I do love him but I'm jealous lol 

Good luck Topsy! You can do it!


----------



## Eve

Mine as well. He weighs 130lbs FFS and eats a bag of chips every night. 

You can do this Topsy! :D


----------



## MommyCandice

So we were up... alot. Now we are going back down. I am down 1.4lbs from yesterday and feeling great. 

I am not the same as yous though, my hubby is a bigger guy but some how still manages to lose weight more than me without trying


----------



## Eve

My dad is a big guy (300+lbs) and I remember when him and my mother both did simply for life and he dropped 100lbs in less than a year without a problem. My mum wasn't as big as him but she lost close to 50lbs I would say. When he watches what he eats (dad) he can drop weight like nothing! They didn't stick to it and gained it all back though...


----------



## topsy

Thanks Girls been on track all day :)

Well done Candice hun. Eve your dad did well hun.

My dads just lost 21 lbs :) in about 2 months :) he around 15 stone now.

xxxx


----------



## Eve

Wow that's great! I can't wait to say I've lost 20lbs :haha: will be great!


----------



## hello_kitty

I think the bigger we are, the slower our metabolism is, otherwise, we wouldnt have a hard time losing weight and keeping it off lol. My husband is also around 130 lbs max which is around 9.5 stones (lol, he's a tiny thing but he's short so it evens out). He eats like a horse and never, ever, gains weight, but thats cuz he's super active too. My sisters are also very thin, around 115 lbs and they eat a lot. I've seen them eat, but again, they are also very active so it makes sense that they can eat and not gain weight.

I used to be around 120 lbs and stayed the same until I ended up eating fast food practically every day...I cant wait to be thin again and I can carry myself around easier.


----------



## Eve

I used to be 115-120lbs, I sure miss those days! 

Sure enough AF arrive first thing this morning. I knew it was coming. Maybe next WI I will see a loss :D


----------



## MommyCandice

I am down another 1.4 lbs today. I am down .4 since wi but I need to lose 3lbs to be down to what i was last week before i gained like 7lbs. I can do this


----------



## Eve

:thumbup:


----------



## hello_kitty

Great job MommyCandice!

As of right now, I am 223.6, daily fluctuations aside, I usually average 222.6-223.6 in the mornings. Cant wait to go down to 220. Only a few lbs away but seem so out of reach.

On the plus side, after the last 3 days of hard work with my company, I finally get 4 days of rest lol. No more setting my alarm til next Monday, yay!


----------



## topsy

Enjoy your days off HK hun xxxx


----------



## hello_kitty

thanks topsy!

Happy thanksgiving to the ladies in the US!


----------



## minties

Hi everyone, I'm hoping it's cool if I join in? I went from 253.5lbs to 165lbs this year, but after some stressful times I packed some weight back on. I usually measure in kg but I know most on here do pounds so I'll try to stick to that.

I'm back up to 183lbs, and at 4'11" that's obese class 2.

I don't want to get big just because I'm pregnant, but I need some support. I'd like to end up 160lbs by 40 weeks. My GP and midwife are fine with me losing weight.


----------



## Eve

:hi: 

Congratulations! :D


----------



## MommyCandice

Yay welcome!

Down another 1.8lbs! Only got 1.2 to lose to be what i was before that big gain last week and 1.5 to lose to be down to my lowest. I got 2 days to hit that goal!!!

Happy Thanksgiving to all you lovely ladies. Enjoy your turkey and time with your family


----------



## Eve

Very awesome MC! :D


----------



## hello_kitty

welcome minties! I weighed 224 when i got pregnant with ods. I gained 7 lbs total, and ended up 16 lbs under my pre pregnancy weight by week 2. Good luck to you! Ive heard of successful stories before.


----------



## topsy

Congratulations Minties and Hi I think I remember you from the dieting journals hun 

I lost 4lbs this week happy with that girls :) That now brings me under ( just) 300 lbs 299 :)

HK you did so well while you were pregnant hun :)

xxxx


----------



## hello_kitty

Congrats Topsy! Its been awhile since Ive lost anything. I didnt do so well with bb #2. I gained 15 lbs total and only lost 8- 9 lbs of it. 

On a side note, I really have baby fever and want another one! Its not very rational though...


----------



## MommyCandice

I just weighed in at 248.8 so I am still down 2.4lbs since last wi on sat and am technically down 4.8 lbs since monday cuz i had gone up.

I need to lose 1 more lb to be at what i was last friday before the big gain but I am almost there and in 1.3lbs i will be the lowest i have been so far!!
I am so excited. On your guys talk of babies.

I was 186 at 4 weeks pregnant with my oldest who is 5. At the end of the pregnancy with him I was 218. I never weighed myself after I had him until he was 6 months old and I had found out I was 5 weeks pregnant with my 2nd. I was 219. I was kinda upset that I had clearly gained since I had him because obviously I would have lost weight after delivering him. At the end of my pregnancy with her I was 240. After her again I never weighed myself till me and her dad broke up a yr later so that was 3 yrs ago. I was 250 when we broke up and after we broke up I tried to be healthy and I dropped to 230 in 2 months!!!
Then shortly after I met my fiance. I did good but then I slacked off and then found out I was pregnant. When I found out I was 4 weeks pregnant I was 243 lbs. That was almost 2 years ago. That whole pregnancy I did not gain a single thing and actually lost which drs were not concerned and when I delivered at 35 weeks I was 238lbs. With a month or so of having him I jumped on the scale and I was 224!!! It was the lowest I had been in like 3 yrs or so. This was 1 yr ago. Then the post pardum depression got really bad ( never had it with the other 2). It didnt help with the little guy being 5 weeks early and spending almost 2 weeks in the hospital and then he didnt gain overly well till 8 months and I was just down about everything. Next time I jumped on the scale was this september and I was 263 lbs. I knew I needed to do something about it for my health. Here we are 2 months later and I have lost 14.2lbs. I dont know if that is good or not but I am really tying. Sorry for the story


----------



## Eve

It's great MC, seriously. You've lost over 14lbs in two months and you are really trying! That's awesome!


----------



## mummy_ellie09

Hello ladies :) May I join please? 

I'm desperate to lose weight for my wedding in less than 18 months. I was weighed by my sister this morning and I weigh 18st 11lbs - which I think is about 253.4lbs. I'll be doing Slimming World from home, with the help of my sister who'll come to weigh me per week, every Monday. It makes me feel quite depressed to know I weigh so much, its the heaviest I've ever been :cry:


----------



## Eve

:hi: Helen! I know what you mean about depressing! :hugs: 

Congrats on the engagement :) You will do great and the ladies in here are so darn awesome! :D


----------



## mummy_ellie09

Hi Eve :waves: Thanks for the welcome :) 

I think my goal of 140 is quite a big one, and I honestly don't think I'll lose so much before we get married, but its certainly something to work to. I want to be at least 3 or 4 stone lighter by the big day


----------



## Eve

My first goal right now is to hit under 200lbs, so I have about 28lbs give or take a few to lose to get there :) My last WI I was 226.1 (end of the day, after a big feed of chinese for mom's birthday :blush: )


----------



## mummy_ellie09

Yeah I think I ought to make that my first goal too. More realistic for now lol


----------



## Eve

Small goals that are easier to meet can really help motivate you to keep going :D


----------



## MommyCandice

Yes i agree with eve. Smaller goals are easier to achieve. My first goal is to be 220 so i have 28lbs to go


----------



## MommyCandice

I am down to 246! That is a 2.2 loss from yesterday and I am officially the lowest I have been so far!!!


----------



## Eve

:yipee: MC! That's so awesome!


----------



## hello_kitty

Welcome Mummy_ellie!

I think with a time frame of 18 months, its definitely achievable. I've seen people lose 100 lbs in a year.

Good job mommycandice! 2.2 in a day is fab!

Ive been off track, but weighed in at 223.4. Its not horrible, but I need to be on track again so the numbers will move.


----------



## MommyCandice

I was back up again and weighed in a 248 today. I am technically still down .8 from wi day so as long as I dont gain anymore I will be ok

18 months is definitely achievable mummy elite

We will both get there hello_kitty


----------



## Eve

HK- hope the weight moves down some for next WI! :) You are doing great!


----------



## hello_kitty

The numbers were supposed to go down today but I got hungry at 1 am in the morning and ended up eating a hot pocket arggggh. I stepped on the scale this morning and was still in the 223 range and I was thinking to myself "based on my calculations, I should weigh 222 today." I totally forgot I had that hot pocket lol. Really need to cut up some fruit so I can eat those instead if I get hungry in the middle of the night.


----------



## Eve

Yes, good idea! Make some snack attack bags!


----------



## Try Rocking

Sorry I've been missing. My weight hasn't really gone anywhere. I'm up, I'm down, but I'm nowhere past my lowest (in the last month) yet. I'm not sure why I'm fluctuating so much, hopefully it's just muscle. At least that would be a good reason for the constant up and down right?

Ellie, 140 is completely doable! That was my original goal the last time I did weight watchers. I was able to lose 113.4 lbs in 18 months. For 7 months I didn't even do any exercising. You can do it!

We'll all lose our weight. We're all in the same boat and we'll get there. It may take a bit longer but as long as we keep going we will get there. 

:hugs:


----------



## Eve

I find this thread really helps me out :) I still don't always make the best choices but when I'm out and feeling hungry I remember you ladies and say NO or adjust what I want to be something healthier :)


----------



## Eve

Could definitely be muscle Rachel :)


----------



## hello_kitty

Aww, really glad you found this thread helpful hun! I also find motivation through this thread also, its almost like a b&b weight watchers forum lol.

How is everyone's progress? My period was 5 days late and I was super bloated. Was weighing around 224 but this morning I am weighing in at 221.8, so I am getting somewhere.


----------



## MommyCandice

I have been up and down the last few days. My weightloss graph looks like a rollercoaster haha. But I am now only 1.6 lbs off my lowest I have been since I started vs the 3.6 of the other day


----------



## Eve

I won't know until the weekend but feel pretty good :)


----------



## hello_kitty

I wonder why its so hard for me to be consistent...I would love for the weight to keep dropping instead of going up and down, up, and down. Wonder how the people who actually lost more than 20 lbs and counting keep it off. I guess it has to do with activity but with school and kids its so hard to find time to hit the gym. My body feels so worn tbh.


----------



## Eve

:hugs:


----------



## hello_kitty

I dug out some old just dance games and tried to dance for the full 40 minutes but came to the sad realization that I could only go on for 10 minutes. I guess I am just going to split it up into 10 min increments to make 40.


----------



## Eve

I love those games! You can work your way up to 40 minutes at a time :) That's great you are going to do it :D


----------



## MommyCandice

Im down again thankfully. Down 3 lbs from wi so if I keep losing that would be awesome. Only .7 till i hit my lowest.
I cant wait to be out of the 240's and into the 230's 
Only 15 days till its a big gain.
I am kinda dreading christmas a little


----------



## Eve

If I had a scale I know I'd be down a few lbs as I haven't eaten in two days and threw up and shit out everything in my system lol... ugh... 

Right on MC :)


----------



## MommyCandice

Lol mine broke i think this morning it told me i was 11.6 lbs down from yesterday. Hahahaha i wish


----------



## hello_kitty

I love just dance although I get tired of the songs easily. I like collecting them though and always buy the new ones as soon as they come out. I still need to buy the current 2016 one.

I am 220.6 this morning, so 1.2 lbs lost since 4 days ago. I am 0.2 lbs away from lowest weight of 220.4. The last few days I have been busy studying for a final so wasnt really fond of eating.

MommyCandice, I am also fearing Christmas, so I will be sure not to weight myself until a week after so things can settle back down.


----------



## MommyCandice

Never mind i am a dumb ass. I thought i was 256.6 yesterday so when i weighed myself this morning at 245 i thought my scale was broke cuz i was down 11.6 lbs in 24 hours when infact i was 246.6 yesterday. Dumb blonde moment. I am down 4.6 in 6 days but am dreading wi tomorrow as we have a buffet xmas dinner tonight but i guess as long as i am down 2lbs from last weeks wi i will be happy


----------



## hello_kitty

Thats awesome MC, 1.6 lbs in a day is really good!


----------



## MommyCandice

So i did gain 1lb from yesterday but it was expected since we went to a buffet christmas party last night but on a great note i am still down 3.6lbs in a week since wi day


----------



## Eve

Thats still great MC :) 

Well done too HK!


----------



## MommyCandice

Had gone up a bit but now I am going back down. Down a lb since yesterday! Need to lose .8 by Saturday and once i lose 1.9 i will be at my lowest :)
Cant wait till the new year when I start walking again.
For christmas I am getting running shoes, a pedometer, a new water bottle and some dumbells. I am so so excited to get back in the game


----------



## Eve

Sounds like very productive gifts :)


----------



## MommyCandice

They really are and i am so excited. Im really gonna crack down on exercise and healthy eating in the new year. I am going to have a new years resolution that i will actually meet :) and i would also like to quit smoking but i suppose baby steps


----------



## Eve

Great new year plan! :D


----------



## mummy_ellie09

Hi sorry I've not been about :) Since I started dieting on the 30th November, I've lost 6lb :D


----------



## MommyCandice

That is awesome mommy_ellie


----------



## Eve

Ohhh Helen, that's awesome!


----------



## MommyCandice

So I just wi today at 243.8. That is a 2.2 loss since last Saturday!!! But I have been up and down all week so in the last 2 days I have lost 4.2lbs!!!


----------



## Eve

You are doing great!!! :D


----------



## MommyCandice

Well I have rode the yoyo train all week going up and down in weight. I want to do a wi now since my first Christmas dinner is tonight and I am dreading the weight gain. This morning I weighed in at 246 which yes is higher than wi day but the lowest it has been all week!!! I hope you all have a wonderful Christmas and good luck

I have promised to not beat myself up over the holidays regardless of how much I gain as 2016 is a fresh start so I am going to try and enjoy my holidays :D


----------



## Eve

I weighed myself last night (finally) AFTER eating a big take out cheeseburger and fries, and AF is here and I'm still sitting in at 224. Honestly, I haven't been trying at all lately with all the tummy bugs and stress here.


----------



## MommyCandice

I didnt do to bad. Am only up 3lbs from Christmas!!! It is not great bit not awful either. 5.3 lbs to be at my lowest so far. Also only need to be down .7 tomorrow to be less than what I was a week ago. Baby steps and I will get there. 1 week from tomorrow and the kids go back to school and I can start walking again. I am so excited. I am so ready for the new me :D


----------



## hello_kitty

Hi ladies, 

Hope everyone is doing well, and great job and keeping the weight gain to a minimum. My scale is completely out of battery so I havent had a clue of how much I weigh. I am hoping to weigh less than what I did initially, even below 220 because I havent really eaten...Its funny how when you dont have the scale you end up eating less, well at least for me. I will buy new batteries for sure tomorrow and hopefully weigh myself then.


----------



## Eve

Too cold and snowy to walk here outside and no treadmill for inside... I'm going to start doing some youtube workout videos though on the days I don't have the toddlers as I can shower when I finish!


----------



## hello_kitty

Thinking about getting a fitbit hr, but dont know if its a waste of money. I've read a lot of good reviews on it though.


----------



## mummy_ellie09

Hey ladies :) I lost 6.5lbs this week!!! Considering Christmas that's really good for me, although I was ill for 2 days


----------



## Eve

:yipee: Helen, that's great, well not being sick but the weight loss is :D


----------



## hello_kitty

Great job everyone! So the holidays are officially over. I felt it would be nice to start the new year off weighing myself. 225.6 today, which is not bad but I really had a feeling I lost weight, but guess not. Funny thing is my sibs came over last night and said I looked nice, even my husband said I looked smaller. Af is coming soon, so maybe that contributes to the higher weight? Regardless, I hope to lose a big chunk by april/may, maybe by then if I feel up to it, I may start trying for baby no. 3, if not, I'll wait til next year...but I need to be at least 150 before I think about anything else.


----------



## MommyCandice

I was up higher this morning and the last few days but af came today so that kinda explains it. As of next week i will be walking again. The wee man will enjoy it


----------



## mummy_ellie09

Thanks Eve :D I'm really happy. I'm determined not to be a fat bride


----------



## MommyCandice

Well here I am. I refused to weigh in on saturday as the scales had just been going up. Finally weighed myself this morning 251.4. Not very happy since I was 243 xmas eve but tomorrow I start walking again and I am feeling optimistic. I can do this. Time to kick this weight to the curb for good. Hope you all are doing good!!!


----------



## Eve

Exactly. Christmas was a hard one but that's gone by, and now you can really focus on walking and eating healthy :D


----------



## MommyCandice

So i am starting off well. I am down 1.8lbs since yesterday and the plan was to start walking today but unfortunately because I have to the take the little man with my it is to cold to take him out so we will try for tomorrow or atleast by next week after the rain it will be more mild out and hopefully it wont be as icy then


----------



## Eve

Have you ever done workout videos? I'm going to check some out on youtube, and thought about buying the beachbody workout thing so I can try cize! I don't get out much in the winter as I babysit toddlers but inside stuff while they/he/she naps would be okay :D


----------



## hello_kitty

My husband also mentioned work out vids this morning, why didnt i think of that?

I refuse to let another year slip by, I really wanna lose all the weight by the end of this year.


----------



## MommyCandice

Ya i didnt think of videos. Which ones would you suggest???


----------



## Eve

Same here HK! 

I would love to be around 170-180 by the end of the school year at least. I know I could get to 160 if I stuck to something like atkins but I want to be able to sustain the weight loss without too much worry and realistically I can't stick to something strict like atkins for that long lol I like bread and pasta too much! 

It's probably been asked before but what are you ladies following to help with weight loss on the food end of it? 

For me, the workout videos I want to try out so far is just dance/cardio and maybe some pilates or yoga :) But I'd like to do them daily (both) like cardio during the day while the tots nap and pilates/yoga in the evening before shower time. I used to love doing Windsor Pilates at home, the 100 was brutal but man, did it ever work!


----------



## topsy

Hi girls... I am back and refocused have a lot to loose xxx


----------



## hello_kitty

Welcome back topsy! Hope this will be the year for us!

I am doing zumba. Husband also gifted me with a fitbit today. We are going to maui in march, so trying my best to lose as much as i can.

I try to limit anything that is starchy or bad carbs in general. no white rice or pasta, unless its wheat then i can have a little.

I just went grocery shopping for my weekly meal planning which consists of salads, mixed veggies, beef, eggs, chicken, and turkey sausages. so lots of protein and barely any carbs.


----------



## MommyCandice

I am trying really hard to eat better by eating more fruits and veggies and limiting my starches of potatoes and rice and pasta and bread to a very small ammount and to eat very slow so i can tell if i am full instead of eating quick and over eating


----------



## hello_kitty

I've been logging my food since last night. I plan ahead, so log my future meals the night before to get a sense of total cal. Realized how easy it is to overeat! No wonder my weight loss came to a stop. Today I'm eating mostly proteins and veggies with only 1 serving of brown rice and its just 5 cal away from 1200. So im aiming at eating 1200 cal.


----------



## hello_kitty

222.8 today so 2.8 lbs lost overall this week. Next goal is between 220.8 - 221.8, aiming at 2-3 lb weight loss per week.


----------



## Eve

I did low carb once (Atkins) and lost a good amount in two weeks but didn't stick to it. My parents did great on it until they started back on old habits. 

Well done on the weight loss HK!


----------



## hello_kitty

Eve said:


> I did low carb once (Atkins) and lost a good amount in two weeks but didn't stick to it. My parents did great on it until they started back on old habits.
> 
> Well done on the weight loss HK!

what kind of diet are you on right now? low fat/cal? I'm doing low carb and staying under 1200. I'm always hungry but gotta hang in there if i wanna lose weight. My cheat day will be monday or whenever dh's day off.


----------



## Eve

I'm going to just keep it healthy and lean and less carbs I think, maybe more towards weight watchers. The last while I've been working on just cutting out the level of junk and increasing my activity levels. I worry about anything too strict.


----------



## hello_kitty

Eve said:


> I'm going to just keep it healthy and lean and less carbs I think, maybe more towards weight watchers. The last while I've been working on just cutting out the level of junk and increasing my activity levels. I worry about anything too strict.

Thats awesome! What I noticed is that if I eat healthy, the amount of cal automatically decreases as well. I finished off the day with a home made hamburger and still ate less than 1800.


----------



## MommyCandice

I didn't end up wi last saturday (oops) but in 5 days i have lost 2.4lbs :)


----------



## hello_kitty

MommyCandice said:


> I didn't end up wi last saturday (oops) but in 5 days i have lost 2.4lbs :)

Awesome MC! We can do it!


----------



## Eve

:yipee: MC! 

Yep, I don't want to be too harsh but making healthier choices and being more active is a great start. I did buy some WW meals today and some WW treats for cravings :)


----------



## hello_kitty

Eve said:


> :yipee: MC!
> 
> Yep, I don't want to be too harsh but making healthier choices and being more active is a great start. I did buy some WW meals today and some WW treats for cravings :)

Do you like the taste? I was considering those but dont know what they taste like.


----------



## Eve

I had one of their breakfast sandwiches on an english muffin and it was good, but I removed the meat.. it was like a big slice of thin pepperoni which was fine but not on a breakfast sandwich for me. I haven't tried anything else yet... the sweets look very very tiny.


----------



## hello_kitty

Did dance excercise yesterday and sprained my back. Can barely move now which means no excercise for next few days. On the plus side I am 219.8 today!! It's been a year since I've weighed below 220. I officially have less than 20 lbs to lose til I reach 200 and less than 10 lbs to reach 210.


----------



## Eve

Sorry about your back HK but so awesome for being under 220!! :D :D :D


----------



## hello_kitty

Thanks Eve! Hopefully I'll be at least 218 by this friday.

Hops everyone is doing well.


----------



## MommyCandice

So the new years hasnt really brought me any good news weight wise. I keep hovering around 250 and cant lose it. Time to haul ass i suppose.
I hope you all are doing well


----------



## Eve

I haven't been even trying :blush: My weight is the same... I need to get out and walk but it's sooooooo cold here right now.


----------



## hello_kitty

Im not doing too good either, 222.6 today , which is technically a lost since ive been weighing around 223 -224, but im not even going to be thrilled because I want to weigh less than my lowest at 219.


----------



## Eve

I find the winter months so hard to get motivated through. It's warming up here some so I think we will go for a walk later, after lunch!


----------



## hello_kitty

I feel so depressed sometimes. I have been feeling unwell in the past few months, and have no idea if its related to me being obese, there probably is a correlation. Given my weight and height, I am not just obese, but morbidly obese. My doctor sent me for an u/s of all my organs beccause I've been feeling nauseous and vomiting last 2 months and I am so nervous right now worrying that they'll see something bad.

If anyone happens to me as a result of me being obese, I will never forgive myself because I let myself end up this way and risk of robbing my children of a mother. I've said this so many times that I will start again and stick with it, but always lacking motivation. Its not just for me anymore, I'm doing this for my kids as well to make sure I can live with them as long as possible. I made a vow at the end of last year but so far its almost 3 months into the new year and no notable progress. I weighed 229 the other night and after dieting got it back down to 222.8. Hopefully I can really stick to this. I exercised for 45 min last night and it felt so wonderful, I dont know what has been holding me back...


----------



## Eve

I totally feel you. I suffer from depression and anxiety and I worry and stress over my weight but then the depression makes me feel like saying "fuck it" (pardon my language). It's a daily battle and many days I'm losing. :( I worry so much about my health.


----------



## hello_kitty

I get what you mean. I've had those moments. I would go several months at a time literally being a couch potato. Those are the periods of time where I would also suffer from headaches, dizziness, and nausea. Went to the doctor and they couldnt find anything wrong. I know its probably due to me being so sedentary. 

I had to do research on obesity for a class and the things I found where very alarming. I just cant go on like this anymore. I'm scared I'm going to die young. Today is the 5th day of consecutive exercise for me, as well as eating healthy. I've been so paranoid that I always excercise even if I am feeling lazy. I dance for 20 minutes first thing in the morning, and hit the gym for another 30-40 minutes when dh comes home for his break (he works close by). Dh comes home at around 9 pm every night and if I am up to it, I spend another half hour at the gym. When I feel like giving up, I just tell myself staying active will prolong my life span.

I havent lost any weight, its that time of the month again, but I try to brush it off saying its not just about the weight anymore, its about overall health.


----------



## Eve

^Whohoo, keep it up girl. That's great and regardless of weight loss, your heart thanks you for it :)


----------



## hello_kitty

Thanks, hopefully I can practice what I preach...it gets so hard at times which I wasnt so overweight to begin with.


----------



## hello_kitty

Its been really quiet in here though, I wonder how the other girls are doing.


----------



## Eve

I'm going to try and make a poached egg this morning.. wish me luck! 

Hope everyone else is doing well :)


----------



## hello_kitty

I ate bad yesterday :cry: but I managed not to give up on the exercising. I worked out for a total of 48 minutes. Today is day 2 of eating bad because I met up with my sibs near their school and we went out to have lunch. We did a lot of walking though so got some workout, and about to go exercise some more for another 30-40 minutes. I seriously hate being fat...I think I am beginning to suffer from back pain.


----------



## Eve

I ate bad too yesterday, had McDonald's as that's where mum and gram wanted to have lunch...


----------



## hello_kitty

ate "semi" bad yesterday, and about to head to the mall so will probably eat bad again today. I honestly think the exercise really helps with putting on the lbs though. My ovulation period is over so I am beginning to lose the water weight. Was 229.8 when it started, 227.6 today. Sounds really bad as I havent weighed that much in awhile but I heard that if its just water weight, it'll come back down fairly quickly.


----------



## Eve

I don't seem to gain... regardless of what I eat, which I find strange. I've been this weight (or more) for years and years now... I really need to stick to a healthy diet though as I'm sure I'd see amazing results. I do get a decent amount of exercise daily as I chase kids all day :haha:


----------



## hello_kitty

I've been this weight for at least 5 years now. When I got married in 2010, I was 198 and between then and 2011, I gained 20 lbs and was pretty much the same weight since. I feel like the amount of food I ate put in maintenance mode, which means I wouldnt lose but wouldnt gain. Went to the doc today and he said if I dont do something about, serious things would be in tow for me in the long run. I really dont wanna die young so hopefully I can stick to this.

Down to 225.8 today, so lost 4 lbs of my water weight. Friday goal's is 222.8, which would be my average weight before the water weight gain.


----------



## jessicasmum

Hi everyone! Hello Lily how are you? Been a while, too long to write out again so easier to read my new journal which is at the bottom of my signature. :flower:
I really hope you are well and the boys, are you still TTC #3 this month?


----------



## hello_kitty

Heather! I've been wondering where you've gone. Glad that you are back! How are things now? Unfortunately we are not ttc yet until feb of next year, the soonest. We have plans to visit DH's family. Tbh, I no longer have a baby fever tho, which makes me feel like it may be awhile til I am up to it. 

Good luck with your ttc journey, though. It must be an exciting time!


----------



## hello_kitty

223.4 today. Its going down but still so frustrating. Whoever said "water weight" is no biggie? To me, its the culprit and hindering me from losing proper weight. Being as overweight as I am, every lb matters. I hate it being the same damn cycle (sorry for the language) every month. So I lose 5 lbs first 1-2 weeks, gain ALL of it back due to water weight the third week, and spend the 4th week losing the 5 lbs that I supposedly lost in the first place. By the end of the month, turns out I really didnt lose anything.


----------



## hello_kitty

223.2 today, so 0.2 down from yesterday. didnt meet my goal of being 222 but getting there.


----------



## jessicasmum

hello_kitty said:


> Heather! I've been wondering where you've gone. Glad that you are back! How are things now? Unfortunately we are not ttc yet until feb of next year, the soonest. We have plans to visit DH's family. Tbh, I no longer have a baby fever tho, which makes me feel like it may be awhile til I am up to it.
> 
> Good luck with your ttc journey, though. It must be an exciting time!

Thank you :flower: It's strange I don't feel the same baby fever like I did when TTC Jasmine, I obviously want another but I think maybe because Jasmine is still quite young and I still see her as a baby it doesn't feel the same, I'm still excited though :) do you think that's the same with you because jayden is still young and you have Zachary close in age too? Do you still think you will have 4?


----------



## hello_kitty

jessicasmum said:


> hello_kitty said:
> 
> 
> Heather! I've been wondering where you've gone. Glad that you are back! How are things now? Unfortunately we are not ttc yet until feb of next year, the soonest. We have plans to visit DH's family. Tbh, I no longer have a baby fever tho, which makes me feel like it may be awhile til I am up to it.
> 
> Good luck with your ttc journey, though. It must be an exciting time!
> 
> Thank you :flower: It's strange I don't feel the same baby fever like I did when TTC Jasmine, I obviously want another but I think maybe because Jasmine is still quite young and I still see her as a baby it doesn't feel the same, I'm still excited though :) do you think that's the same with you because jayden is still young and you have Zachary close in age too? Do you still think you will have 4?Click to expand...

Heather, I definitely think so. In our eyes, Jayden is still a baby (although Zachary was a big brother at his age), I guess the youngest child always have that affect on us. He's also small for his age, which makes him cute as a button. Zachary and Jayden being close in age definitely makes me feel more laid back and not rush the ttc. I am not as adamant about having 4 as I once was. We'll definitely have a third and see if I am still up to it. Now that these two are older, I am beginning to enjoy myself a bit more. While they keep each other occupied, I can sit an play a game on my phone or read when they both nap. Its also easier to go places with them being a bit older.


----------



## hello_kitty

Ugghh, yesterdays splurge caused me to gain weight today. So sad. Time to eat "healthy" for the rest of the day and tomorrow...heck, the rest of the week. I am so disappointed in myself. One of the reasons I agreed to hold off on ttc for a full year was to lose as much weight as I can and hopefully be in the normal range or at least close to it by my birthday in December. 

Just really disappointed in myself. I feel like no amount of working out would offset the eating.


----------



## hello_kitty

Havent gained or lost anything since last time I posted. I havent been able to stick to my eating plan though, but glad I am not heavier. Af started yesterday or the other day. I have been having really weird af for the past 2 cycles, and this cycle it appears to be the same. Its mostly spotting/super light, where I dont even need to wear a pad. Not even a panty liner, but I do see it when I wipe. I've had a history of irregular periods where it would be missing for 3 months at a time, and was put on BC pills until I decided to conceive Zachary.

I dont want to be put on it again because last time when I got off, it resulted in a chemical pregnancy, but we'll see how it goes. At least I am still getting a period.

Zachary has been a motivation to me losing weight. He's always asking me to dance "Mommy, are you going to dance? I want you to dance to What Does the Fox Say." Its really sweet that he wants to see me dance.


----------



## MommyCandice

I am so down about my weight late but more or less have not even tried or tried to care. I was 255 this morning. I have not been this high since October!!!! I mean I have not been much less just fluxuating between 240 and 250 but this is seriously awful. Here we are 3 months into the new year and I am higher than the beginning.

I plan to buckle down and start getting more motivated. It doesnt help that af is here right now. I have to go for a colonoscopy on Monday so I am nervous about that and stressing over that and stressing over court coming up next month and I was also just diagnosed with Hidradenitis Supertivia. I know everything will get better once I buckle down. 

Now that hubby just started working till later I am forced to actually make more meals instead of relying on him getting home and us having take out as the kids now need to eay before he gets home so I am hoping this will help.

It also is starting to get a bit warmer so I can hopefully break out the running shoes I got for Christmas and finally use them and walk with the little one. I felt so great while I was walking to. The thought even makes me happy.

Im just having a crappy time cuz I feel so depressed in the winter!!!

I hope you all are doing well!!!


----------



## hello_kitty

mommycandice, I totally get it. Winter is just awful. Fortunately, its warming up over here. Still raining, but its not cold. I have a gym membership, so I try to go whenever I can. For this past week, I havent been going because I am studying for a finals that is this Saturday. I think my lowest weight ever was 219.8, I weigh on average 223-224 now, so I gained 4-5 lbs. I feel like it could've easily gone up to 230 if it werent for the working out and drinking green tea. 

I keep telling myself, if I love eating so much, least I can do is workout a bit to burn even a few hundred calories, otherwise I really am going to balloon. I honestly wanna try as best as I can before the summer because I remember how miserable I was the past few summers.


----------



## hello_kitty

Still 223.2 lb, ughhh, cant wait to lose more. I havent been able to hit the gym as of late because I have a final coming up this saturday, so been busy studying. Once Saturday is over, I will go back to the gym.

Going on a salad diet today...not by choice. Our fridge is empty except for some salads so eating that with 3 boiled eggs. Its kinda a cleanse for me. Hopefully will be able to see the numbers go down tomorrow.


----------



## Eve

I'm down 1.5lbs and weighed the day AF arrived so will weigh again after the weekend and see if there is any more difference.


----------



## jessicasmum

Hi lily how are things going? How's the family and dieting going? My dieting all over the place and I've not even weighed myself in ages, I'm making a stand though that tomorrow I'll weigh myself and start being serious about being healthy. I'm in the tww now so I need to get a weigh in before either AF (hopefully not ) or :bfp:


----------



## hello_kitty

Eve- yay! Small, steady steps is the way to go!

Heather- Hopefully you get your bfp soon! Fingers crossed for you. My diet has gone downhill ever since I went on vacation almost a month ago. I havent been dieting nor active at all. I need to do something about this because I am gaining back all the weight that I lost. My heaviest was 235 and now I am back at 229...When will you be testing? Such an exciting time isnt it? Sometimes I miss holding a newborn but my hands are full right now. If you recall, I wanted all my kids close in age, and ideally I would like 4, but somehow, I am so happy with just these two. I am kind of scared of this content feeling, because I definitely want more but I am afraid if I am feel content it may be a very long time til I ttc again...like a few years.


----------



## jessicasmum

Thank you. I was going to leave testing until the 23rd April as my cycles have been anything between 30-37 days and the 23rd would put me a day late at 38 days. But I've used opk's this cycle and got a peak last Sunday morning so I'm guessing I ovulated Monday or early Tuesday the latest so was thinking of testing on the Wednesday 20th maybe if no AF. When do you normal wait to test? Do you wait until you are late?

What does you husband feel about if and when to have more children? I think because your 2 are close in age makes it a bit less feeling of wanting another as quick, like with me it's different because my 2 are so far apart in age.

It's so hard isn't it to get and keep the motivation for dieting. I'm heavier now than when I conceived jasmine and I was big enough then :( my dieting has been like going mad and losing too quickly as I'm always looking for a quick fix but I was talking with my husband and he was like we need to stop doing that and eat enough calories because it will never work.


----------



## Eve

Dropped 14lbs as of my last post but it wasn't from sunshine and rainbows :rofl: Super bad gastro hit my daughter, then I had wisdom teeth removed and had a horrible healing time with that (still going through it and had a second procedure 3 weeks after initial extraction) so it's been a little rough. 

FX for a BFP soon jessicasmum! 

Thanks HK!


----------



## jessicasmum

Thank you Eve :flower: gosh you've had it rough, 14 pounds is a lot to lose.


----------



## hello_kitty

Poor Eve! I hope you get all better soon. 14 lbs really is a lot though, minus all the pain and discomfort, I think I would be pretty happy afterwards.

Heather! My fingers are crossed for you, I cant wait til you get your bfp! Its so exciting isnt it? Remember how last time we were pregnant months apart? I was really hoping we could be buddies again, but its just not time for me yet. I usually test at least 14 dpo, but for both pregnancies, it didnt show up until 17 dpo. Dh has been hinting at a longer wait. I think he feels content with just these two right now, but he did say he wants one more. To solve the big age gap dilema, he initiated waiting for another few years, when these two are around 6 (Jayden) and Zachary is 8 and then having 2 more back to back. It sounds reasonable and I wanted 4 to begin with, but I really miss having a newborn. 

I try telling myself that the perfect time will come eventually. To just get pregnant because I miss having a newborn is kind of irrational, because the newborn/infant phase doesnt last long, and soon I'll miss it again. Its really a never ending cycle. There are some people I know who has 7-8 kids because they get baby fever again right after their kids turn 1...and I know I would never be able to afford or handle that many kids. Dh said the soonest that we could try is next year (based off my ticker) because visiting his parents is priority now, as soon as that is over with, and I really want to have another he wouldnt resist, although his ideal preference really is a few year's wait time.


----------



## jessicasmum

It's hard thing to decide isn't it, maybe when it gets closer to next year time your feelings will change. What age gaps are between yours and your hubby's brothers/sisters? Are they close together or spread out a bit?

I didn't test until 24dpo with Jasmine because my cycles were more all over the place and I wasn't using opk's then. With Jessica it was crazy as I don't know how many tests I went through but didn't get a positive until I was over 7 weeks pregnant, don't know if it was anything to do with start ttc straight away after coming off the pill.

Well I got my positive opk at 8 am in the morning so I could of actual ovulate that day so I'm 9dpo at the most today but was thinking I was 8dpo.


----------



## MommyCandice

Good luck on the testing. 
I Have bad baby fever but I need to lose some weight before I consider it.

I have fallen off the earth in regards to losing weight. I have been rele stressed lately and have been comfort eating. I am up to 260 which is almost my highest. 
I plan to start walking again next week and now that today is almost done I am feeling alot less stressed so I am hoping I can buckle down with eating better now


----------



## hello_kitty

Congrats again Heather! How do you feel? Somedays I cant wait for next year to roll around, other times I cant imagine having another in the near future. My husbands sibs are all 2 years between them, but dh doesnt see a problem with a bigger age gap especially these 2 are only 20 months apart.

Mommycandice- same thing over here. I am up to 231, which is only 4 lbs from.highest weight. I also want to lose weight before having another because last two times I felt so heavy!


----------



## jessicasmum

Thank you mommy candice :flower: I got my :bfp: on Sunday :)
It's so hard isn't it, I have to admit I'm at only 1 pound under my heaviest at 254 pound now :( I'm 20 pounds heavier than when I got pregnant with my last child and I wasn't happy then. I'm just going to try my best to stay healthy throughout the pregnancy and hopefully not gain.
Goodluck with your dieting. How much ideally would you like to lose before ttc again?

Lily thank you again :flower: I've got a few symptoms this time which I didn't have none last time, I've got bad back pain which I do have at times any way but it's a hell of a lot worse, I get sore boobs on and off and sorry tmi but having constipation :blush: :(
It still feels unreal, I need the scan to make it feel like it's real.

Must be hard that your a bit torn at the moment with the idea. Maybe because it's not until next year the earliest, you might start getting more of a strong feeling either way when new year comes. 

Have you been able to go the gym recently? What equipment do you like using there? I really want to buy a treadmill for home, I've heard this is good to use in pregnancy too.


----------



## hello_kitty

Heather- I did have horrible back pain both times, and constipation (although that didnt start until later), no sore boobs though. I sure hope you get a little boy though! My boys are so crazy at the moment, but some days I crazily think that if I were to do it all over again, I'd want another boy...I guess its because I am so used to raising boys now I wouldnt know what to do with a girl lol.

Yea, hopefully I will make up my mind by next year. If I go pass next year, most likely I will be putting baby making on hold for the next 4-5 years, because that probably means that I decided to finish school first. I will definitely have 2 more though if I wait another 4-5 years because there will be a pretty big age gap between the third and my 2 oldest ones. Husband also agreed to this arrangement if we were to wait. So either way its going to work out, just dont know if I wanna go with plan A or B.

I would really love to lose the majority of the weight first, I would love to be 150 or less by the time I get pregnant again.

I usually go on the treadmill and then do strength training afterwards. My doctor said the treadmill is more effective than elliptical. I havent been going though, although I know I should. I've also been gaining weight because we keep having good food in the house and I cant keep my hands off of it lol. Dh keeps requesting my favorite foods which is not helpful.


----------



## jessicasmum

Lily I'm getting these symptoms thinking it seems early for some of them, I've been getting heartburn which I didn't get until later in he pregnancy with Jessica not really at all with Jasmine, I'm getting indigestion when I'm eating too but I've looked it up and all can be at the early stages.
Thank you, I would love a boy but the main thing that the baby is healthy and happy. I know what you mean because I'm use to having girls it would be harder to get use to having a boy, saying that Jessica is like a boy the way she acts :haha:

I'm getting a treadmill for home now, I'm getting it for my birthday which is in 2 weeks time. It's not a dear one but hoping it's good enough, we had to get one that was able to take heavier people because most was around 210 pounds max weight.
Did you do any exercise when pregnant? I was just thinking to use this on the low setting, I know it's not much but at least I'm moving.

So if you did decide to start ttc next year would you not plan to have a 4th, would you only have a 4th if you wait 4 or 5 years?


----------



## hello_kitty

Hi Heather,

I barely had symptoms with both my boys except the heavy feeling in my uterus as soon as i got pregnant, back pain in second tri, and some ms with zach but not jayden.

I mostly walked a lot, not on treadmill or anything. I was just out a lot doing stuff.

If I get pregnant next year, I will probably wait for that babys 2nd birthday to get pregnant with a 4th because i only want a 2.5-3 yrs age gap max between no. 3 and 4. If I decide to get pregnant in 4-5 yrs, I'll definitely make the gap closer, like zach and jayden or a bit closer.


----------



## jessicasmum

It's strange isn't it different symptoms for each baby, I was crazy sick with Jessica but nothing with Jasmine. I was talking to Ste about this yesterday saying you would think you would have same symptoms each time.

Do you think treadmill is ok to use in pregnancy? Most say it's good on low setting only a couple saying no in case of risk of you falling which you would think was a small chance on low setting. I don't get out to walk so this would be ideal for me.

I wish you all the luck which ever time you decide to ttc :D


----------



## hello_kitty

Hi heather,

I think walking on the treadmill is fine. I asked my doctor about exercise and he said if i was already active then continue what im doing, if im not then i could walk so basically, do not start something new just continue with what youre comfy with. He did say to walk 30 min everyday.


----------



## hello_kitty

I've been having a hard time losing weight. Arggg! I need to restart my exercise and eating regime. I am 229.4 today which is a 0.4 lost since yesterday. Started doing sit ups yesterday and stomach is sore today. Will probably hit the gym this afternoon when dh gets home.


----------



## jessicasmum

Lily was you doing exercise before you was pregnant when your doctor told you to walk 30 minutes a day? Did he tell you anything about eating, like how many calories you should aim for whilst pregnant? I tried to ask my gp when went to see him when I was pregnant with Jasmine and he was silly and was saying I am eating for 2 which is a stupid thing to say especially with the size I already am.

How is exercise etc going, did you manage to go gym? I haven't been eating great like I said, need to start being better.


----------



## Canadiana

Hi There,

I can't help but wonder if you have tried anything different, I have been reading this thread, and you are more than you were when you started 3 years ago.

Have you considered carbs? I would be willing to guess that is likely your problem. White flour and sugar are evil. Your exercise is all for nothing if you are consuming too much of those which most people do even when they aren't overweight.




hello_kitty said:


> I've been having a hard time losing weight. Arggg! I need to restart my exercise and eating regime. I am 229.4 today which is a 0.4 lost since yesterday. Started doing sit ups yesterday and stomach is sore today. Will probably hit the gym this afternoon when dh gets home.


----------



## hello_kitty

Canadiana said:


> Hi There,
> 
> I can't help but wonder if you have tried anything different, I have been reading this thread, and you are more than you were when you started 3 years ago.
> 
> Have you considered carbs? I would be willing to guess that is likely your problem. White flour and sugar are evil. Your exercise is all for nothing if you are consuming too much of those which most people do even when they aren't overweight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hello_kitty said:
> 
> 
> I've been having a hard time losing weight. Arggg! I need to restart my exercise and eating regime. I am 229.4 today which is a 0.4 lost since yesterday. Started doing sit ups yesterday and stomach is sore today. Will probably hit the gym this afternoon when dh gets home.Click to expand...

Hi yes,

It is definitely carbs. I am Asian and grew up on white rice, even so I was able to remain relatively thin (never went above 130, 115-120 was average). To be honest, I started gaining a huge portion of my weight when I turned to the fast food American diet that consisted of pizza, hamburgers, coke etc. I ate fast food multiple times a day throughout the week. That was when I was a teenger and my dad just passed. I went from 120 to 130, and then in no time I went to 135, and by the time I got to 148, it wouldnt stop. My metabolism slowed way down and the things I normally ate and had no problem is now making me gain weight.

Its been a constant battle since...


----------



## Eve

Carbs are evil :haha: but it's all addicting. It's not always an easy thing to decide to get a salad without hardly any dressing vs a big cheeseburger. We've decided to try our hands at gardening so I am hoping it really helps us make healthier food choices :)


----------



## topsy

Hi guys i am back again gained all the weight I lost :( Pah.

I am doing slimming world. 

xxxx


----------



## Canadiana

Drop all sugar and white flour.

Veggies, meats, cheeses, nuts etc. only. You won't be hungry. You will start dropping weight in no time. 

30 gms carbs a day max.




hello_kitty said:


> Canadiana said:
> 
> 
> Hi There,
> 
> I can't help but wonder if you have tried anything different, I have been reading this thread, and you are more than you were when you started 3 years ago.
> 
> Have you considered carbs? I would be willing to guess that is likely your problem. White flour and sugar are evil. Your exercise is all for nothing if you are consuming too much of those which most people do even when they aren't overweight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hello_kitty said:
> 
> 
> I've been having a hard time losing weight. Arggg! I need to restart my exercise and eating regime. I am 229.4 today which is a 0.4 lost since yesterday. Started doing sit ups yesterday and stomach is sore today. Will probably hit the gym this afternoon when dh gets home.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hi yes,
> 
> It is definitely carbs. I am Asian and grew up on white rice, even so I was able to remain relatively thin (never went above 130, 115-120 was average). To be honest, I started gaining a huge portion of my weight when I turned to the fast food American diet that consisted of pizza, hamburgers, coke etc. I ate fast food multiple times a day throughout the week. That was when I was a teenger and my dad just passed. I went from 120 to 130, and then in no time I went to 135, and by the time I got to 148, it wouldnt stop. My metabolism slowed way down and the things I normally ate and had no problem is now making me gain weight.
> 
> Its been a constant battle since...Click to expand...


----------



## Canadiana

Eve said:


> Carbs are evil :haha: but it's all addicting. It's not always an easy thing to decide to get a salad without hardly any dressing vs a big cheeseburger. We've decided to try our hands at gardening so I am hoping it really helps us make healthier food choices :)

Dressing is fine. Fat is fine. Fat does not make you far. Sugar and white flour do.

You can have a salad loaded with dressing and cheeses and meats.
You can have a cheese burgers with all fixings, just no bun.


----------



## Eve

Oh believe me, I know that cutting carbs works. My parents both did it and lost loads of weight, at least 150lbs all together (mostly my dad). It's not easy at first.. you're quite exhausted but your body will adjust and you are definitely not hungry but it's not for everyone.


----------



## MommyCandice

I am really trying. I cracked out my new runners that I got for christmas the other day. I am sore but I am really trying. I walked monday and then an hour walk yesterday (5.5 km) and walked just over an hour today (6.1km). Yesterday I started tracking calories again. Next week I plan to start doing other exercises. Since yesterday I lost 2.6lbs!!! I feel amazing!!! I cant wait to see what the scale says tomorrow morning!!!

I hope you all are doing well


----------



## mummy_ellie09

Hiya ladies I'm back :hi:

I was doing really well, if I remember right I got down to 240 but now I'm 243 :nope: Really want to get this weight shifted. Ideally want to lose 103lb but even if I lose 50lbs I'll be happy


----------



## Eve

MC that's great!! :D 

Helen, it will come <3


----------



## MommyCandice

Thank you Eve
And yes Helen it will come for all of us.

I am down another 1.2lbs from yesterday :)


----------



## mummy_ellie09

Thank you ladies, yeah I know. It just makes me feel down when I know I can do it, I lose some, and then kind of....I don't know - hit a wall. But I'm picking myself back up, shaking my self up and buckling back down to it. Just need to do a bit more exercise I reckon


----------



## MommyCandice

It will come hun. 
Slowly but surely.

I am down another 1.4lbs this morning. That is a 5.2lb loss in 3 days. Im feeling great :)


----------



## Eve

:yipee: MC!


----------



## MommyCandice

Somehow after a crappyish day yesterday of nearly 1000 calories in tim hortons coffee and an unknown ammount of calories in dinner last night and cake for dessert and pop at 11pm I still managed to be down .6lbs from yesterday morning granted I did walk for an hour and a half yesterday afternoon for a total of 7.2km carrying my 1.5 yr old but I was so proud of myself when I jumped on the scale this morning.

Now today was hubbys bday and I slept in and didnt eat till dinner and im sure it wasnt overly healthy and I cheated and didnt walk today so I imagine tomorrow morning I will be higher but hoping to be a few lbs lighter next sat morning then I was this morning just in time for a huge potluck bbq next sat and going away sunday so a resteraunt next sunday and take out monday on the way home. So I am hoping if it gets rele bad in a few weeks I can get it straightened out


----------



## Eve

I would just keep up with the walking :) You're bound to have days where your food isn't the best but keeping active and trying to keep take out as healthy as you can will help greatly :) You're doing great!


----------



## mummy_ellie09

Weigh day.......and I maintained :nope:


----------



## Eve

At least it's not a gain :hugs: but I totally get being upset you didn't lose :( x


----------



## mummy_ellie09

Thanks Eve :hugs:


----------



## MommyCandice

As I expected I am up 1.8 from yesterday!!! But that cheesecake last night did not help. Oh well its a new day and I will start fresh


----------



## Eve

Yep, a new day :)


----------



## MommyCandice

So yesterday was a meh day. I didnt end up walking but instead did a little bit of yardwork. I went well over on my calories but somehow this morning I am down 2lbs from yesterday. I am down to 257 which is the lowest I have been since march. 
I hope you all are doing well!!!


----------



## jessicasmum

Ladies I was wondering what your dieting and exercise was like when you were pregnant? Im hoping not to gain I'm around 254 mark at the moment, my diet has been terrible so far and I need to stop, I do no exercise at the moment but i am going to get a treadmill very soon and start doing the low setting of walking on it.


----------



## mummy_ellie09

Today has been pretty good. I did a lot of walking around town doing some things, and burnt off a good amount of cals, so I'm happy :D


----------



## hello_kitty

congrats ladies!

Heather, to be honest I purposely did not eat much during pregnancy because I knew it was very easy to pack on lbs. I didnt starve, but I did watch what I was eating.


----------



## Eve

We went for a walk yesterday and I ate decent, and no snacks at night for me! 

When pregnant with my first I was thin (120-5lbs) and gained 40 but walked out 4 days later at 125lbs. With my second I gained around 20lbs or so (can't quite remember right now lol) and lost it all after birth and with my third I gained more and kept it on but it was due to my eating habits big time!


----------



## MommyCandice

So today I had a fair bit more sugar than usual. But I only had about 75-100 more calories than the 1550 mfp says per day but I walked and burnt roughly 400 Cals and then I followed it by doing roughly 40 mins of as strict as possible for me an exercises. I did take 30 sec breaks every few mins as it was hard.it was my first time and I tried 3 different videos. I was only able to do roughly half the exercises per video as being obese it really kicked my butt but i did break a good sweat and my abs are sore.

Do you think it would be OK if I took tomorrow off from an training and just walk my 1 hr 5.5 km a day and do an training every other day till I work up to everyday and get into shape?


----------



## Eve

I think that would be fine, I know some people do their work out 3x a week to start out :) It will give your body time to adjust and you need some rest days!


----------



## MommyCandice

It paid off. I weighed in this morning at 255.8. Thats 1.6lbs down from yesterday. I know its not to to much and you flucuate from day to day but it feels like a lot to be and I feel amazing just a bit sore from the workout last night


----------



## Eve

I bet it's a good sore ;) yay!


----------



## hello_kitty

mommycandice way to go! 1.6 lbs in a day is awesome!! I seriously mean ot because its been a long time since i lost anything like that. At the moment i havent been doing anything only because i am busy with school. cant wait until the summer to start.


----------



## mummy_ellie09

Had a god awful few days - and not with food. My poor fiancé ended up in hospital after a horse he was training reared and went up and over and landed on him, breaking 6 ribs and making a small puncture in his right lung :cry: Thankfully the puncture has repaired itself with it being so small and he is now out of hospital as of this evening and at home with his mum(he doesn't live with me yet)

Now I'm not worrying quite as much as I was - believe me I'm still worried about him and will be til he's fully healed :( - I can focus back on my food


----------



## MommyCandice

Im sorry to hear about your fiance. I hope he has a speeding recovery


----------



## Eve

Oh wow, glad his lung healed up quickly <3 Hugs!


----------



## mummy_ellie09

Thank you both :) xx


----------



## mummy_ellie09

Happy happy happy!! Considering the week I've had, I've lost 2lbs!!! :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## MommyCandice

So I have not weighed myself since saturday morning as I dreaded what my scale would say sunday as I hate horrible saturday night at the potluck and I had a lot of calories from drinking far to much!!! So I didnt weigh myself yesterday and then we left for the night to go to an indoor waterpark and hotel so didnt weigh myself this morning as I didnt have a scale. I know yesterday and today I didnt eat great so I will definitely be up tomorrow but as bad as this will sound it will be worth it as I had an amazing time with my kids. I will just have to bust my ass to get it off. I hope you all are doing well.


----------



## Eve

I've gained a few lbs back since I had my teeth pulled but it was expected. 

Yay Helen, that's great! 

MC glad you had a great time!


----------



## hello_kitty

Hi guys! Hope everyone is doing well. Not much change for me here. However today I decided to incorporate the low carb again. I will also fast 1 day a week. I heard that fasting releases toxins and there are many health benefits so going to trt doing that. Actually doing that today. Instead of weighing weekly, I will weigh myself on july 1st a month from today.


----------



## jessicasmum

hello_kitty said:


> Hi guys! Hope everyone is doing well. Not much change for me here. However today I decided to incorporate the low carb again. I will also fast 1 day a week. I heard that fasting releases toxins and there are many health benefits so going to trt doing that. Actually doing that today. Instead of weighing weekly, I will weigh myself on july 1st a month from today.

Hi lily how is the low carb and day of fasting going?
Hope all is well with you and family.


----------



## hello_kitty

jessicasmum said:


> hello_kitty said:
> 
> 
> Hi guys! Hope everyone is doing well. Not much change for me here. However today I decided to incorporate the low carb again. I will also fast 1 day a week. I heard that fasting releases toxins and there are many health benefits so going to trt doing that. Actually doing that today. Instead of weighing weekly, I will weigh myself on july 1st a month from today.
> 
> Hi lily how is the low carb and day of fasting going?
> Hope all is well with you and family.Click to expand...

Hi Heather, 

easier said than done:cry:. I had no energy fasting and was super cranky. I dont even know what to do now. How are things with you and baby?


----------



## jessicasmum

hello_kitty said:


> jessicasmum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hello_kitty said:
> 
> 
> Hi guys! Hope everyone is doing well. Not much change for me here. However today I decided to incorporate the low carb again. I will also fast 1 day a week. I heard that fasting releases toxins and there are many health benefits so going to trt doing that. Actually doing that today. Instead of weighing weekly, I will weigh myself on july 1st a month from today.
> 
> Hi lily how is the low carb and day of fasting going?
> Hope all is well with you and family.Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Heather,
> 
> easier said than done:cry:. I had no energy fasting and was super cranky. I dont even know what to do now. How are things with you and baby?Click to expand...

Sorry the fasting wasn't a success :( are you still doing the low carb? Have you been able to hold off on weighing yourself for the month? 

My energy levels feel up and down, it was more down before but having more moments of not so bad, bit crappy at the minute though. 
I have my first scan (dating scan) on Friday, getting very anxious about it now.


----------



## hello_kitty

Aww...hope you feel better soon heaHeather and dating scan goes well. I lost 5 lbs in 2 weeks, thats it. Not even doing low carb, nothing. So im depressed but its my fault.


----------



## jessicasmum

Any weight loss is a bonus, I know you hoped for more but at least it's in the right direction not in the wrong. 
I've not even been weighing myself like I was meant to to keep track that I don't gain, I got weighed at my booking appointment last Monday and I think I'm a pound down from my community midwife appointment. Still not got my treadmill, all we seem to do recently is spend money but bit annoying since its been over a month now since my birthday and we've still not got it.


----------



## hello_kitty

Aww hun! I hope you get one soon! Mu goal was to lose 20 lbs in 1 month but im not sure it would happen. Im only down 6 lbs as of today, 13 to go.


----------



## Eve

I've been all over the place. Stressed to the max, eating horrible and not getting in any work outs :( Someone kick my butt into gear, please!


----------



## hello_kitty

Eve said:


> I've been all over the place. Stressed to the max, eating horrible and not getting in any work outs :( Someone kick my butt into gear, please!

I am right there with you Eve. This is almost embarrassing lol. I remember making a vow right before christmas 2015 that I would lose 20 lbs by then, christmas came and gone, and nothing. Then I made a new year's resolution that by THIS christmas I would make a COMPLETE transformation. Well, its 6 months til xmas and not only have I lost weight, I've gained. The weight that I report losing, are the ones I GAINED extra and now working to put off, so in the end I am getting no where. I realized the problem in September 2015, so its been 9 months, 9 freakin months, I should at least lose 10 lbs by now, but not even 5 lbs is lost.

People are not empathetic with me anymore. I used to have a support system when I first started, but now no one cares because I am barely doing anything. There's this girl I know who started the weight loss journey last october and up to date, she is doing fab, DRAMATIC change, rocking new clothes, and here I am feeling sorry for myself. I am really pissed at myself when all it takes is eating less and moving more. My sister tried to wake me up and said "You must love food very much, if you are still at the same place you were 6 years ago." To others it would've been rude, but she is right on point. I dont have any medical conditions that is hindering me from losing weight, had all scans and blood work done. So yes, I do love food too much to lose weight. I seriously need to stop being a lazy ass. I feel heavier and heavier every day.


----------



## Eve

I totally understand. I have people all around me too that are losing weight and here I am, sitting at still over 200lbs and going to face another summer being overweight and uncomfortable. I really feel that the depression keeps me down and feeling unwell but it's not an excuse.


----------



## Eve

I've been kicking ass and finally losing weight! :D It feels great!


----------



## hello_kitty

Eve said:


> I've been kicking ass and finally losing weight! :D It feels great!

Thats totally awesome Eve! I am still struggling...:cry:


----------



## mummy_ellie09

I, too, have hit a wall with my weight loss. I seem to be stuck at 17st 6/7/8 :cry: I wanted more off before OH's nana's birthday party on 24th September, but unless I just stop eating altogether, I can't see me shifting it :cry:


----------



## Eve

Helen- have you kept a food diary or anything like that? I found keeping track of everything really helped me realize where I can cut the fat and calories and where I can't. 

HK- Sorry to hear you're struggling. It's so hard :(


----------



## Eve

add me to MFP if any of you ladies have it :) 


Spoiler
pedersenevelyn is my username


----------



## MommyCandice

Glad to hear that Eve
You and me both mummy_ellie i have hit a shitty plateau exspecially with having the older 2 kids home. I cant wait to have the older two back to school and have time to exercise. My dr wanted me to lose 50lbs by sept 20 which is not possible but its depressing


----------



## mummy_ellie09

I did use to log everything on MFP but then I just.....well not gave up exactly, just ended up stopping. I think it was after the entry I made where I was way under my calorie intake.....


----------



## mummy_ellie09

Eve said:


> add me to MFP if any of you ladies have it :)
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> pedersenevelyn is my username


I've added you Eve x :flower:


----------



## Eve

I find logging everything and seeing others progress helps keep me on track (so far :lol: )


----------



## hello_kitty

My weight keeps fluctuating. For the past month or so, it was always in the 230 range, at one point, it was 238 after I ate. Thats the highest I have ever been, even pregnant. Morning weigh ins were 233-234. Very depressing. I've been watching what I eat, and the temperature has been 100 since Thursday, so dont feel like eating much anyway.

If only I could incorporate the mindset "eat to live, not live to eat" until I go back to desired weight, it would be awesome. I weighed 228.8 this morning, but dont feel too happy because I should've gotten further along by now. My goal from here until 9/1 is 218 which I set at the beginning of the this month from 233 lbs.


----------



## Eve

Its so hard, isnt it HK? I feel like food consumes my life at times :( It's 10am and I haven't eaten anything yet, but will make my eggs, WW bagel and some turkey bacon *yumm* and during the day isn't so bad for me, it's at night. I want to eat chips, chocolate and junk galore! I'm finding though that my cravings are now leaning toward other higher calorie foods I used to enjoy, like peanut butter on toast :haha:


----------



## Wombat

Hi girls :)

As an ex super obese girl (my BMI at one point, highest, was 43), just wanted to tell you IT IS POSSIBLE to loose weight. I lost 30 kilos. And I am still watching my weight, and will be, for the rest of my life.

Some tips how to make it easier:

1. Think hard on what is the food group you can't live without? Meat? Vegetables? Carbs? (Unfortunately sweets are a no no in any diet)
If you realize, what you really can't live without, it is much more easier to choose an eating lifestyle (NOT a diet, because, more or less, being a big girl, like me (no matter how small I get, I will always be a big girl genetically).
For example, I love vegetables and carbs. So I am mostly on plant based nutrition, with no dairy, with some lean protein (preferably plant based), fruits, veggies and legumes.
But if you like meat, go for a no carb (during a weight loss process its important to be strict), high protein foods.

2. Calorie intake! calculate how much calories your body needs a day (there are several sources) and deduct 300-400 from that amount.

3. Try not to snack.
If do snack, I know, sounds silly, but keep to the rule: have an apple (boiled chicken, rice galette). If you don't want that - you don't want to snack.
Have tea (use sweetener if needed, I used to go through gallons of tea with Splenda when I was loosing weight).

4. DO try and do some exercise, even brisk walking for 30 minutes a day. Make it your routine every day.

5. Try to make all of your family eat healthy. If you going to be cooking a sausages and mash for the rest of the family, and having a green salad with veggies and boiled turkey yourself, you won't manage that easily.
Of course, there can be modifications, like you make grilled chicken/fish for all, but you have it with salad and kids/hubby have it with rice or pasta... But in the beginning it will be hard.

6. Allow yourself occasional cheats. My cheat is a chocolate candy. But, it is ONE candy, and not a box. And not every day.

7. Don't despair when you get off the track. Tomorrow is another day.

8. Quick alcohol. Altogether. I was surprised to know how much empty calories my glass of red had. 


I hope it will be helpful to someone.... I am saying it from a real prospective. Not from a skinny always been skinny girl. But a girl, who was fat all her life, until a few years ago, when I hit 116 kilos and realized I MUSt do something with my life. My weight now is 83 (I am 33 weeks pregnant), and a normal weight is 72-75. 
And those are things which helped me :)


Big hugs to everybody :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Eve

Thats such great and helpful advice!!! :D :D :D


----------



## hello_kitty

Thanks so much for the advice wombat! Congrats on the weight loss journey and your pregnancy!

My biggest weakness is carbs. I like noodles and white rice. I can live without sweets. I dont even like soda, so my downfall really is white rice and noodles... I can consume less meat if necessary, but goodness I feel cranky when I go without carbs.


----------



## Wombat

Welcome and I hope it helps :)

I love carbs too, hence vegan diet (healthy vegan). You can have rice, and noodles and pasta.

There is a great facebook group called vegan bodybuilding and nutrition. Also Rebel Dietician on facebook.

Malin Bjorn is following vegeterian nutrition plan...

Google all that :)


----------



## mummy_ellie09

Hello ladies :) Just dropping in to say I hope you're all well :)

I'm not overly confident about losing any weight this week, I may not weigh myself til next week :/


----------



## Eve

I haven't lost anything in days and am up 2lbs. no cheating, working out daily doing my cardio... no clue what's going on!


----------



## Sandra222

I started a strict diet 2 months ago. It's not easy, but I already lost 8 pounds. I only eat meat and vegetables.


----------



## Eve

:hi:

Meat and veggies? No fruit or carbs? I've done atkins for a bit and it was so hard to stick to!


----------



## Eve

Scales finally moved in the right direction! So in a little over 3 weeks, I've lost 9lbs! So glad to see the number go down this morning.. was getting awful discouraged wondering wtf was going on!


----------



## mummy_ellie09

Well done Eve! xx


----------



## hello_kitty

Way to go Eve! Thats fabulous! 

I weigh 229.8 today. Starting the GM diet for a week and will update on how it goes.


----------



## Eve

Down another 1.2lbs :) 11lbs lost now! First mini-goal met! Now my next is 15lbs- I want to be under 200!!


----------



## Eve

What is the GM diet?


----------



## hello_kitty

Its a cleanse that you do for a week. Each day, you eat something different. Yesterday was fruit day so I only ate fruits and drank 10 glasses of water. Today is veggies day, so only veggies. Day 3 is fruits and veggies. Day 4 is 8 bananas and milk. Day 5 20 oz beef and 6 tomatoes. Day 6 is unlimited beef and veggies. Forgot what day 7 was, will look it up when I get there. 

I do think my body is retaining the water though. Will go weigh myself after I get off work. I like to keep track of my weight in the next 6 days to see what this diet is doing.

Saw that you lost some more weight! Way to go!! How much do you weigh now?


----------



## Eve

I'm down to 213.6 :) 

That sounds like an odd diet/cleanse lol I'm very curious to see your results! :D


----------



## hello_kitty

Thats awesome Eve! I remember you being around 225 lbs, because we started out at the same weight. You said you lost 14 lbs from being sick or getting your teeth pulled? Did you just keep losing weight since?

Yes, it sounds odd but it does look like a lot of people are trying it, so doesnt hurt.


----------



## Eve

No, I gained most of that back.. I don't remember what it was that I lost from it but when I started a few weeks ago, I was 224.6 :)


----------



## hello_kitty

So today is the start of day #3 and I lost 1.2 lbs from initial weight. 228.2 today. Glad that its a different number now but nowhere near what it promised. Due to that fact, I decided to modify the diet to include protein. The first 4 days technically not supposed to have any protein just veggies and fruits but I realized it made me very hungry and more prone to cheat. So, this morning I am having stir fried green beans with mushrooms and chicken breast. Lets see if there's any improvements with the weight tomorrow.


----------



## Eve

Definitely good to have protein in your diet! :)


----------



## hello_kitty

Today is day day #4 of the diet, although I feel like I've swayed away from the diet. I am still following it, but modified it to fit my needs maybe thats why I am not losing as much weight as it promised? Weighed myself this morning and I am 228 lbs. So 1.4 lbs down since Monday.

I ate a big breakfast this morning. Well, its not like a humongous breakfast. I had 3 whole eggs, and some salmon and for the rest of the day I only ate bananas because today is bananas and milk day. I tried going to the gym early today but got lazy. Will go tomorrow before work. I weighed 233 on 8/1, and today is 9/1 so I lost 5 lbs but really wish I could be under 220 by the end of this month.


----------



## Eve

I love MFP for keeping track of what I'm eating and staying within my calorie range to lose weight. I wish I had done this sooner! I'm down another .8lbs :D 212.4 this morning! I WILL be under 200lbs by October 1st. I really want to push for 195 but I think 13lbs is more of a realistic number if at all :lol:


----------



## Eve

Yay for 1.4lbs lost since Monday! :D :D :D


----------



## hello_kitty

Yay, that is awesome!! I am pretty sure you will reach your goal by then! I have a fitbit so I use the app that goes along with it. I do keep track of my calories and at 1 point stayed within my budget. At times its hard to track home cooked meals though because they sometimes wont have it on their list. I'd have to log every single thing of the ingredients.

Spent an hour at the gym after work today. Today is 20 oz of steak and tomatoes day. I weighed in at 226.2 which is really nice. When I was still in the 230 range, I didnt know when I would get to lose the weight again. Today is 9/2 so by 10/1 I want to be under 220, 215 would be terrific! I havent weighed 215 in a long time!!


----------



## Eve

:yipee: you can do this!!!!! :D I want to see you reach your goal by 10-1 and am very excited for you! :D


----------



## hello_kitty

Thanks Eve! We both can do this! Went to the gym again this morning. Very proud of myself because I love to be lazy on weekends but got up around 9 am and went for 40 minutes. Got home weighed myself and found I am down another 0.4 lbs, so I am 225.8 lbs today!! I will get really excited when I drop below 220, and a heart attack from joy when I reach 215. I'm setting my ticker for short term milestones, so only 5.8 lbs left to go...I am almost confident that could be done by middle of the month.


----------



## hello_kitty

Ughh I feel so guilty now. I just had 2 cups of white rice with my dinner. White rice is bad enough but I had to have 2! I ended up dancing for 20 minutes to try to burn some of it off. Wouldnt be surprised if I ended up weighing the same or gaining some tomorrow.


----------



## Eve

Just remember that to gain fat back, you need to eat 3500 calories more than you are supposed to (or something like that :haha: ) so if you're up after eating something you shouldn't have, it could very well just be water weight! Everyone has slip ups like that, just get right back on the wagon and get moving (dancing is great!!! )


----------



## hello_kitty

Yay! Finally got to update my ticker today! After that slip up, I spent the next day on track with the diet. Yesterday, I ate mainly fruits and drank water. By the end of the day, dh said I should eat some real food but I said I wanted to conclude my diet so I can see how much weight I lost total on the gm diet. Glad I kept going otherwise there wouldve been another slip up. Today is also day 4 of working out. I did 40 min of cardio combined with 30 min of strength training. I ended up weighing 224.6 lbs. So in total I lost 4.8 lbs in a week. Only 4.6 lbs to go before I reach my first mini goal. I am hoping that I can get to 220 in 2 weeks, thats only 2.5 lbs in a week, pretty achievable.


----------



## Eve

:yipee: That's so awesome HK! That's almost 5lbs gone and seriously when you see what 5lbs of fat looks like, it's pretty darn amazing to lose! :D :D :D


----------



## mummy_ellie09

Well done ladies :) You're both doing really well. Really wish I was doing as well as you :cry: I didn't weigh myself last week, and when I got on the scale yesterday I was up by a pound. I don't know if I'd lost any or simply just gained 1 over the last 2 weeks. I have no clue where my motivation has gone :cry:


----------



## hello_kitty

Aww Helen, I know its hard finding motivation. It was really hard for me too, especially when I was constantly weighing over 230 when I first started. Last week, when I finally got myself down to 229, I realized now is the time to start before it goes past 230 again.

After that cleaning period, I dont know I became a bit weird though, afraid to put anything into my mouth. I suddenly realized how unhealthy and overweight I currently am, I mean REALLY noticed it and all the complications that could come with it. Last time at my u/s the suspect that I have a fatty liver...and at this weight, I am at risk for diabetes and other problems. I keep thinking that if I keep this weight, I will die young before I even see my kids married...so really, I'd rather spend the next year trying to lose this weight than do nothing at all.

My plan is to to go to the gym 6 days a week, and strength training at least 5 days a week. I realized that on the days I go to the gym, I tend to lose the most weight. On the days that I am eating normal, I will try to do intermittent fasting. Which means eat 1 main meal, and then eat fruits and veggies for the rest of the day. There's also the traditional low carb diet...I will just try to mix it up. Yesterday was cheat day for me although I didnt go all out, but I am not weighing myself today because I dont want to get discouraged if there's a weight gain. Whatever I weigh today, hoping that by next monday I can get down to 222 lbs.


----------



## Eve

210.2 :) 

That sounds like a great plan HK!


----------



## hello_kitty

Thats awesome Eve! Way to go!! 

I havent weighed myself since last time but I will probably weigh myself on Sunday.


----------



## Eve

Fingers crossed for a good WI on Sunday! :D


----------



## hello_kitty

i havent really lost anything. Probably because I havent gone to the gym for the past week due to work. 

What are your work outs like? I think i need to do something at home.


----------



## Eve

I do turbo jam videos lol love them tbh! I haven't done them much this week though :blush: as I've been walking lots. This week alone I've walked 26-28km's! 

Scales didn't budge all week, and even went up some... finally movement the last two days again from 208.2- 205.2! Should see a steady loss for a week or so before body preps for AF to arrive :roll:


----------



## hello_kitty

Oh wow, nearly 20 lbs off! I havent weighed myself because my scale seems to be broken with the way off numbers, thats less than 200 which is impossible. It jumps around a lot. 

You do look different though! I do not notice a difference so if I do lose based off scale, its probably just water weight.


----------



## Eve

We went out for dinner last night and I got what I used to, fish and chips and a drink (jungle rumble lol) and am up 1lb this morning. I didn't go over my calories set to maintain weight but the amount of salt would be deadly! I didn't even enjoy it. My stomach was terrible after that.


----------



## Dimples81

Hi everyone,

Another MO ttcer here. Trying to lose weight (always) but I'm a big comfort eater and sweet tooth. Hope you are all good x


----------



## Eve

Sweets are the worst!! I love them... like LOVE them.


----------



## Xpecta

Hi. I'm new to this thread and I just found I'm pregnant again. I don't want to gain weight. I'm already heavier than any of my other pregnancies. Ugh. I don't know how to eat well during pregnancies.


----------



## Eve

Over 20lbs gone now! No movement all week mind you but FINALLY yesterday (when AF arrive) it started to go down! :yipee: 

Xpecta- It's not always easy to eat well while pregnant. I tried to each as much fresh fruit and veggies as I could and lean proteins but craved grease and anything deep fried lol 

Congratulations btw! and welcome!


----------



## Xpecta

Thanks Eve! Yeah, I'm finding it difficult. I don't have super cravings, but the "I'm pregnant" mentality keeps getting me. I need to not let it!


----------



## Xpecta

Also, congrats on being 20 down!! That's awesome!!


----------



## Eve

Thanks! 

Yep, you don't need to "eat for two" exactly. You need more calories than before but I don't think it's too much more (someone on here should know possibly)


----------



## Xpecta

Oh yeah. It's only between 200 and 300 calories more per baby. Not very much at all.


----------



## hello_kitty

Hi Xpecta! Congrats on your pregnancy! I was really paranoid with gaining weight during my first pregnancy. I also had horrible ms during first tri and lost 6 lbs. I only gained 7 lbs before I delivered, and when I got back home I was lighter than before I was pregnant...so its totally possible.

I am at a standstill right now. I am eating more fruits and veggies but its so hard. Almost everything makes me gain weight.


----------



## Xpecta

Ugh. I'm not doing very well so far.


----------



## Eve

202.2 this morning!! :D 22.4lbs total loss so far :) I'm so close to being under 200 :yipee:

HK- You'll get there. Play around with your foods some :) there has to be a combination that really will work for you <3 

Xpecta- You've got this! Today is a new day! :D


----------



## Xpecta

Eve said:


> 202.2 this morning!! :D 22.4lbs total loss so far :) I'm so close to being under 200 :yipee:
> 
> HK- You'll get there. Play around with your foods some :) there has to be a combination that really will work for you <3
> 
> Xpecta- You've got this! Today is a new day! :D


Congratulations!! That's fantastic!! Yeah, yesterday wasn't too bad. I just wish that the intense Hunger pangs wouldn't come late at night!


----------



## mummy_ellie09

I feel like sh*t. I'd managed at one point to get right down to 17st 2 from 18st 11. Since then I've gone back up by 10lbs - although not sure if I've lost or gained in between times. The MIL-to-be, we used to get on so well. She doesn't like me right now as she thinks I'm wanting to live off the money her son - my OH - makes, ie not wanting to get a job, and she made a comment about how I didn't want to lose weight and all I do is complain about my bad back and my bad knees. Since then I've seen a comment she made to my OH - he doesn't know I've seen it - 'get off the f**king phone, I'm trying to ring you. You've only just left the Hefner' She makes regular typos when she sends any sort of message and so I've taken Hefner to mean heffer(or however its meant to be spelt) so I know this is another dig at my weight :cry: I'm really struggling and I want to be able to chuck it in her face that I CAN lose weight. I feel so down right now though and feel like a failure. Currently sat here stuffing brie and crackers down my neck thanks to her :cry:

Sorry for the rant, I'd rather do it here than on facebook for obvious reasons


----------



## hello_kitty

Congrats Eve! Thats very fab! You are doing wonderful!

Mummy_Ellie - sorry you are going through this with the MIL. MILs can be so awful! I'm not doing well myself and so astonished at those who are doing so well! I wish I had the same motivation. Its so hard because dh always wants to eat good food, and its hard for me not to eat like them. I have school all day tomorrow, so tomorrow will probably be a good day of not being near the kitchen. I hope you find your motivation soon and successfully start losing the weight. I still have yet to find the trick.


----------



## Eve

Oh Helen :cry: I am so sorry you're dealing with someone like that :( That's not fair to you nor your OH at all and if she had respect for her son, she wouldn't speak about you like that at all :nope: I wish I were closer and didn't have a massive ocean between us, because I'd love to go walking etc... with you! You can always PM me on here or FB too if you ever need to talk and I can do my best to help :hugs: The weight loss road isn't a smooth one and there are many curves, dead ends, and horrible bumps along the way but sooner or later, you will find the best route for you!


----------



## mummy_ellie09

Thanks Eve. It really hurt, as we used to get on so well :cry:

Believe me I wish there wasn't an ocean between us too, I could do with a friend right now. I'm not saying I have none, just none I can talk to like I can on here


----------



## hello_kitty

Wow 23.2 lbs down today Eve! I am so jealous of you!! Wish I had the same motivation. 

Mummy_ellie - I wish I was closer to you as well, I need a workout partner who is in the same boat as me and it's really hard to find the right workout partner around here. I totally understand what you mean by being pissed off and mad at yourself, I feel that Every.Single.Day. It's upsetting because everything is in my control, I can change my life if I wanted to but instead I let food control my life.

Today I have class all day so I haven't eaten much, but I am getting hungry and that probably means I will be famished by the time I get home and will have a giant bowl of carbs...I need to start bringing snacks on Thursdays.


----------



## Eve

mummy_ellie09 said:


> Thanks Eve. It really hurt, as we used to get on so well :cry:
> 
> Believe me I wish there wasn't an ocean between us too, I could do with a friend right now. I'm not saying I have none, just none I can talk to like I can on here

I am so very thankful to have babyandbump, it has helped me through a lot of trials. You can PM me whenever you like hun :hugs: I mean that <3 



hello_kitty said:


> Wow 23.2 lbs down today Eve! I am so jealous of you!! Wish I had the same motivation.
> 
> Mummy_ellie - I wish I was closer to you as well, I need a workout partner who is in the same boat as me and it's really hard to find the right workout partner around here. I totally understand what you mean by being pissed off and mad at yourself, I feel that Every.Single.Day. It's upsetting because everything is in my control, I can change my life if I wanted to but instead I let food control my life.
> 
> Today I have class all day so I haven't eaten much, but I am getting hungry and that probably means I will be famished by the time I get home and will have a giant bowl of carbs...I need to start bringing snacks on Thursdays.

HK it has taken me a lot to get here, and I mean a lot. I struggle with anxiety and depression on a daily (sometimes down to the minute) basis and this is one thing I can change right now, so I feel like I need to if you know what I mean? Food has controlled my life for too many years, and it's still on my mind more often than not but I feel ready this time. 

Ugh that's the worst thing to do, is end up famished before getting to eat because you then will crave anything and everything bad for you!! I know that happens to me sometimes too and I am so tempted to eat whatever I can grasp! You should alway have a few healthy snack options on hand :)


----------



## hello_kitty

Sorry about your depression and anxiety eve, but glad you're in control of your weight now.

Yesterday i came home hungry but...the broth was spoiled dh forgot to put it away, so i didnt have much to eat. At night he brought home chicken teriyaki from him restaurant and we split it in half so it wasnt so bad.

This morning i had 2 pieces of toast with 2 eggs, so off to a good start at least for the day.


----------



## Eve

Love Love Love eggs! So delicious. I'm just having my second cup of coffee and will then make some breakfast (mind you it will be lunch time). 

Sorry the broth was spoiled but sharing the dinner sounds yummy and nice!


----------



## Dimples81

You are doing so well ! Wish I could get back in the zone.


----------



## mummy_ellie09

:cry: That's another 3lbs on, within 5 days :cry:


----------



## hello_kitty

Aww mummy_ellie, I am so sorry. Hopefully you get back on track soon. Its hard, I know. On the days that I eat like a horse, I cant lose anything. I am very glad that it stays the same, but its frustrating not to see the numbers go down. I've been doing good today, but its our wedding anniversary so we're having a nice dinner tonight and forgetting about eveything else, so I dont expect to see any loses tomorrow.


----------



## mummy_ellie09

I guess the chips at the play centre and then McDonald's afterwards on Saturday didn't help lol but I'm still really disappointed with myself. I feel that not only am I letting myself down, but also Joshua and Liam :(


----------



## hello_kitty

Mummy_ellie. I've been there too many times, I understand. When I buy mcd for my kids, I cant help but order something for myself too. Its a lot harder when you have little ones because you always want what they are having.

So I weighed myself this morning and I am literally back to square one. 233.8 lbs and my starting weight was 235. My husband woke me up last night to eat dinner because I had school for the day and didnt get to eat much so he cooked dinner and woke me up. Thats probably why I ended up weighing more today. 

Anyway, restarting the low carb diet. Had myself a beef salad this morning. Will be doing some dancing exercises in a bit and eat a small apple for snack. Lunch will be 2 whole eggs with some cantaloupe. Dinner will be grilled chicken salad. Hopefully I can cut off eating by 8 pm. I am tempted to weigh myself tomorrow morning but I will probably wait until next wednesday to do it. Seeing the numbers is depressing.


----------



## weewdy

Is it too late to join you ladies? I am stuck in a rut and need someone to keep me on track. A bit of background info. Before i had my daughter i lost around 40lbs doing a form of atkins but quickly put it back on during pregnancy. Then before i had my son i knew i had to lose weight so i lost 80lbs (calorie counting) and finally, even though was still overweight, i was happy with how i looked. Pregnancy helpes me gain 40lbs back again and since i have had my son i have yoyo up and down. I am now weighing 225lbs (219lbs after i had my son). Today is my first day back on it and i so want to stick to it until christmas. My goal would be 210lbs for christmas but we will see.


----------



## topsy

Hi Girls... I am back too weighing almost my starting weight.

I hate how food controls me. I eat when i am happy and reward myself with food i eat when i am sad to cheer myself up.

My depression, BPD, anxiety and voices are out of control and I am sure a lot of my depression is due to my weight :(

I hate who I am and how I look :( Its a constant battle not to binge eat... but look where that has got me an unhealthy 25 stone.

I have been back on SW for just over a week. I HAVE to stick to it.

Girls I need help? :hugs:

xxxx


----------



## Eve

Oh Helen, :hugs: you'll get there. 

HK- Low carb works if you can stick to it. I love bread and pasta too darn much lol I just can't give them up, even short term. 

:hi: Weewdy! Welcome and good luck on your weight loss journey! 

Topsy- You're doing well.. you need to remember that. It's going to take time but you will be able to get there. I'm so sorry you've been feeling so down though :hugs: I wish I could help! <3


----------



## Eve

I'm finally under 200 pounds! Hit my second mini-goal this morning! I'm so glad the scales finally moved for me!


----------



## topsy

Yay eve hun well done xxx


----------



## hello_kitty

Way to go Eve!! Wow only 39 lbs to go! 

I am still struggling here. I got down to 230.6 at one point but gained it back. I also love my carbs too much to cut it out. Eve, although you are not eliminating carbs but you are still limiting it in a way right since you are counting calories?

I also need to start hitting the gym again. I was supposed to see my doctor this Tuesday for a check up, but decided not to because I'm scared that I'll be diagnosed with something due to my weight. I also need to remind myself to eat only when I am hungry and not eat just because I feel like it.


----------



## mummy_ellie09

WTG Eve!!


----------



## Eve

198.2 this morning :happydance: I was starting to think I would sit at the 201 mark forever :rofl: 

Yeah, I watch what I eat with carbs. I still have pasta, and breads but I buy whole wheat weight watchers bagels (love them) and pasta is whole wheat too. my breakfasts are usually always- 

WW bagel with 1-2 eggs and low calorie margarine
eggs, WW toast, some fruit and a yogurt
The odd time I wil have high protein oatmeal at 260 calories 
I just bought special K protein cereal and will give that a try too the odd time. 

Lunches are whole wheat flatbread wraps with lean chicken lunch meat, low calorie mayo, and veggies (sometimes a treat of swiss cheese ;) ) 

Suppers are things like chili, spaghetti, lasagna, or chicken/pork chops with potatoes and veggies and salads. I buy those mini potatoes for myself and I do weigh them. 140 calories I can have 7 or 8 :D 

If I work out and am very active, I can have some WW sweets and/or popcorn. I also have coffee in the morning (usually 2) with skim milk or cream.


----------



## mummy_ellie09

Well I think I've worked out my downfall - bread. I had 2 slices as toast for breakfast, 2 slices with my cup-a-soup for lunch as well as a crust with peanut butter


----------



## Eve

197.2 :D and AF arrived, which explains all last week at no loss. I wasn't supposed to start until the end of this week :wacko: so I should have a steady drop for a few days. 

Oh H, I love bread too! I buy the weight watchers kind so it's like less than half the calories of regular bread.


----------



## hello_kitty

Omg Eve that is terrific!! Soon you'll be down to 195 in no time. 

I can honestly live without breads, the last tine i had some was probably a month ago. White carbs are my downfall. I love white rice! In this case, the wise thing to do is to sibstitute it with brown rice but it doesnt taste the same, but i really need to stay away from it if i want to change.

With that said, going on a plant based diet today. I learned about it while interpreting a phone call. So munching on greens and apples today. Hope i survive. Tomorrow, is low carb day. I may just have 2 toasts for the day and the rest protein and veggies/fruits.

My bday is in 7 weeks, so i really want to get somewhere.


----------



## hello_kitty

I reevaluated my diet plan and going on a plant based diet is kinda...stupid. Seriously, no carbs AND protein?? So i decided to just go low carb, and watching what i eat.

This morning I ate half an apple technically for breakfast.
Lunch was 2 slices of honey turkey breast on whole wheat tortilla (only 6 g carbs!!) With shredded lettuce, sweet onion dressing, and light mayo. It was delish, but i suspect i will get tired of the wraps quickly. Still not full, but I'll wait until 3 or 4 pm to eat again. I bought premade salad so will most likely eat that for late lunch (what is the meal called when you eat at 3 or 4 pm? Doesnt sound like supper).

Dinner will be stir fried cabbage and a chicken breast at around 7 pm or 8 pm. Depending when i feel hungry again. 

Todays weight was 232.2 so I'll see how good my plan is when i weigh in tomorrow.


----------



## Eve

Mmm the wrap sounds good but totally understand getting sick of it quickly. I know a lot of people who do low carb and find it works very good for them, good luck!!! 

I had 2 pc WW toast (whole wheat with quinoa) 2 pc turkey bacon and 2 eggs for breakfast. I'm always hungry LOL so I try to go for high protein stuff in the morning and for my snacks.


----------



## hello_kitty

I weighed 231 this morning, so 1.2 down from yesterday. If i can stay on track, I'll probably get somewhere by the end of the week.

I had 1.5 pieces of whole wheat toast and 2 eggs for breakfast this morning. I made 2 toasts but only finished 1. The thing with whole wheat/grains is that they are more chewy than the white stuff so i get tired of eating them sooner. Same with brown rice, i can only eat a few spoons.


----------



## weewdy

I have had aa bad week, infact a terrible week. Too much temptation in my house the run up to halloween. Anyway i have changed my ticker. Starting with a small achievable goal for christmas. Wish me luck, ill need it!


----------



## hello_kitty

weewdy said:


> I have had aa bad week, infact a terrible week. Too much temptation in my house the run up to halloween. Anyway i have changed my ticker. Starting with a small achievable goal for christmas. Wish me luck, ill need it!

Weewdy, i know all about temptation. I have 2 small kids in the house so we always have cookies and other treats. Yesterday i spent 10 min debating whether i should have myself an oreo cookie but looking at the carbs content and cal had to fight temptation and ended up not digging into one. Good luck with your weight loss goal. 15 lbs is totally achievable by christmas. 

Afm, im down to 230.2, so 2 lb loss since i started monday. My goal by sunday was 228, so getting there. Having my usual lettuce wrap this morning and then work.


----------



## Eve

Right on HK!! :thumbup: That's awesome!!! 

Weewdy- Halloween is full of temptation. I like setting smaller goals too :)


----------



## mummy_ellie09

:cry::cry: I've put even more weight on :cry::cry:

:nope::nope: I'm a failure at this :nope::nope:


Sorry for the self pity ladies, but I feel like a big steaming pile of shit right now. Almost a year after starting my weight loss journey I'm almost back to where I started. I now weigh 18st 2.5lbs - when I started I was 18st 11lbs :cry::cry: I just seem to do so well, but then I hit a wall, and end up right back where I started. I NEED this weight loss :cry::cry:


----------



## Eve

I'm back up over 200lbs and not sure why. Staying within calorie goals.. could be AF and I'm not drinking enough water (as usual :roll: ) It's frustrating, though, to say the least. 

So sorry you're feeling so crappy right now, Helen. Only thing I can suggest is to log everything into MFP! It really helps keep me thinking about what I'm eating and making better choices. This whole weight loss thing is hard :brat:


----------



## mummy_ellie09

I'm going to start logging again definitely. It's frustrating though when it turns round and tells me I haven't eaten enough.

No breakfast today as I got up past 9am

Just eaten one slice of white toast with 2 eggs which I scrambled and a little squirt of tomato ketchup. May have a tomato cup-a-soup too before it gets too much closer to tea time


----------



## hello_kitty

Sorry you're having hard time mummy_ellie. It really is hard. One thing that is helpful for me is I actually plan my meals in advance and try my best to stick to it which I've been doing since Monday. I also go grocery shopping for myself before my food runs out. Its twice the work since I have to cook separately for my kids and hubby but it helps keep my sanity otherwise I will just end up eating what they do which is usually loaded with fat and carbs (lol they are genetically lean so can eat whatever they want).

I recommend switching the white bread with whole wheat, it is necessary if you want to lose weight. Anything thats white is never good. About 2 years ago, I couldnt stand wheat bread, I always had to have white bread it tasted sweeter and easier to swallow but after I made the switch I am now used to it and never looked back. You can do it!!

Sorry that you gained some weight back Eve. Probably temporary and just water weight retention from af, it has happened to me before, I retained 6 lbs. It will taper off.

I havent lost anything today but havent gained anything either. Last night I ate my kids leftovers which wasnt much anyways but thats probably the reason why. Today is a new day and I only have 2 lbs to go before monday so I think I can do it. Just had my usual wheat wrap this morning. I will be at school all day so lunch will probably just be an apple.


----------



## Eve

I agree on the white bread and white rice etc... I always get whole wheat now, but I also buy weight watchers bread. They are smaller but half the calories too :) and they have whole wheat bagels for only 130 calories! It's hard if you're not eating enough too. My mo had many days like that and she wouldn't lose on those weeks. It's hard to find the balance sometimes. 

Today, I'm starving. I am seriously starving and of course there's cake, cookies and fudge thingies here. I have resisted so far (1pm now) but man... I could eat the whole lot of them.


----------



## hello_kitty

Same here Eve. At school right now, started at 10 am. I now have a gap secomd class doesnt start til 2, so over an hour to go. I can seriously drive somewhere to buy something. This shit sucks at times, wish i was never overweight in the first place.


----------



## hello_kitty

For lunch today I was trying to figure out whether I should eat the apple I packed in my bag or go buy some chicken teriyaki. I only had a small turkey wrap this morning so by 12:30 I was starving, the chicken teriyaki won. I ordered a bowl though instead of the regular sized entree which is somewhat good. Since I already had carbs for the day, might as well take a break and go make myself a small bowl of rice noodle soup that I made last night. Dh said it was yummy so I'll feel bad if I dont at least taste my own creation. Wont be surprised if I gain some weight back tomorrow, but I have til monday to get down to 228 so I will behave starting tomorrow. I really need a break from going low carb.


----------



## mummy_ellie09

Forgot to log last nights tea :dohh:

Been a good girl for breakfast, I had 35g of raisin wheats cereal. I've bought myself a prawn salad and some carrot sticks with hummus from the shop this morning for my lunch and a treat of a small ham pizza for my tea - normally have a massive one lol


----------



## Eve

Yay for good food choices :D 

HK I know what you mean. I wish I could just eat what I want and not worry about weight and calories and carbs. It's such a pain.


----------



## topsy

I am with you girls on wishing i could just eat what i want without having to check it all first xxxx


----------



## hello_kitty

weekly weigh in is tomorrow. Since Wednesday I havent really watched what I was eating carbwise. I did take into consideration the amount I was eating though, so I cut down on portion size but still ate whatever I wanted. That said, I might not lose as much as I want for tomorrow's weigh in. Maybe a 2 lb loss? I know its unrealistic, but I was hoping for 4 lb loss since I know people who cut portions or go low carb and lose 5 lbs.

Eve meant to ask, and sorry if its too personal you dont have to answer, but since you've lost quite a bit of weight, have you noticed any loose skin or is it still too early to tell? I'm asking because you used to be about the same size I am now so it'll give me an idea. Thanks.


----------



## Eve

I will keep my fingers crossed for a 4lb weight loss for you! 

I notice in my tummy and inner thighs that the skin seems looser than before but not too bad yet. I will PM you a front on shot as you can see the difference in my skin.


----------



## Eve

So I can't seem to attach a pic in a PM on here so I will post as a spoiler in my journal.


----------



## hello_kitty

2.2 lb lose this week so 230 lbs. Was really hoping to get down to 228 but i didnt really stick to my diet plan, plus havent started exercising so i should be happy with any loss at all. 

Next mondays goal is 226.


----------



## topsy

Girls i am worried about loose skin, i have herd that you need to stay hydrated, moisturise and exercise to help it-not sure if any of them are true... i am going to be left with a lot of loose skin i feel :( xxxx


----------



## topsy

Oh and Dry body brushing is supposed to help too! xxxx


----------



## hello_kitty

Just weighed myself again, 229.6 finally under 230. 2.6 lb loss this week.


----------



## hello_kitty

topsy said:


> Girls i am worried about loose skin, i have herd that you need to stay hydrated, moisturise and exercise to help it-not sure if any of them are true... i am going to be left with a lot of loose skin i feel :( xxxx

I've heard that to be true, also genetics plays a role. I suck at drinking water, but will definitely look into toning with strength training. My husband and I discussed that if I do get to 115-120 lbs someday and my loose skin is horrible, we will look into surgery. I'm trying to prepare myself for the worst.


----------



## weewdy

Last week was a disaster, my period turned up so all i wanted to do was eat. So on it today, and my heads screwed on to stick with it! Is anyone attending the gym? I went to the gym the last time when i lost weight and i really enjoyed it but i havent a clue when to fit it all in!


----------



## topsy

Thank you hun, well done kitty :) Yay to being under 230 :) I am also trying to prepare for the worst hun.

Wewdy AF just gets in the way... I joined a gym, but only go to the aqua classes, i think I have been to the gym once since I joined in aug-I dont know what to go on!

xxxx


----------



## hello_kitty

Ive joined a gym since forever but never consistent. I feel like with 2 small kids im always stuck at home.


----------



## hello_kitty

Will probably have 1 piece of toast and 2 eggs this morning for breakfast. Would love to get down to 225.6 next monday, but again any weight loss is appreciated. Will probably go grocery shopping tomorrow to restock on my veggies and fruits.


----------



## topsy

hello_kitty said:


> Ive joined a gym since forever but never consistent. I feel like with 2 small kids im always stuck at home.

I have only joined when mine started school!

I am also having eggs this morning for breakfast :) xxxx


----------



## Eve

I had two pieces of whole wheat toast for breakfast. I wasn't feeling hungry but felt sick to my tummy so it was time to stick something in there lol 

Loose skin is a big worry for a lot of people :(


----------



## topsy

^^ Breakfast sounds good Eve xxx


----------



## hello_kitty

I only lost 0.2 lbs this week, but I am actually happy considering I was off track for the entire week and ate whatever I wanted. Yesterday was my oldest 4th's birthday party so no limits at all, but I didnt eat as much as I was tired from all the cooking. So I am 229.4 this morning. New week, hoping for some weight loss next Monday no excuses this week. I need to eat good until thanksgiving!


----------



## topsy

^^ sure you can hun xxxx


----------



## hello_kitty

Topsy looks like youre doing fab as well!


----------



## topsy

Thanaks hun its hard, I HAVE so much to loose BUT am chipping away at the weight each week :) which is all I can ask for. WI for me is on fri. I binged yesterday so anything off will be a bonus. xxxxx


----------



## Eve

I had a cheat weekend so to speak lol so I'm up a bit from all the sodium! Back at it today, full force!


----------



## hello_kitty

Topsy look at you go girl!! Great job!

I personally love cheat weekends, i dont think i would survive without it. Anyways, last week was bad eating so havent lostvanything but i ran yesterday which felt awesome.


----------



## Eve

I am going to get my friend to walk with me today. I went for a walk yesterday but had two toddlers in hand so it was slow going ;)


----------



## topsy

Enjoy your walk Eve xxxx


----------



## Little Fish

Hi guys,

Can I join your lovely thread? Been struggling with my weight since forever.

Has anyone tried fasting?


----------



## hello_kitty

Little Fish said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Can I join your lovely thread? Been struggling with my weight since forever.
> 
> Has anyone tried fasting?

Welcome little fish! Cute username! I did try fasting, but can only do half day fasts before i feel like fainting.


----------



## Eve

:hi: LF, and nope, I haven't tried fasting before. I don't think I could lol 

Topsy, I enjoyed my walk :D We did 4 kilometers and then with all my walking through the stores, and at home around the house and out to the bus stop a few times, I managed to get over 20,000 steps!!! :D


----------



## topsy

Hi Little fish :)

Eve wow thats an impressive step count-well done YOU :)

xxxx


----------



## Little Fish

Awww thanks for the lovely welcome everyone. Going to see if I can fast today. It's 1.30pm and it's been okay so far. I suspect come evening I'll be climbing the walls but I hear fasting is healthy if done for a day so I'll give it a shot.


----------



## Little Fish

Oh, also forgot to mention, I'm going to start attending Overeaters Anonymous meetings starting tonight! Exciting times. Have any of you guys tried it?


----------



## topsy

^^ do you have a link to it hun? xxxx


----------



## Little Fish

topsy said:


> ^^ do you have a link to it hun? xxxx

It was soooooo good. About 10 of us. Lasted 90mins. Warm and friendly. Deffo going back next week.

https://www.oagb.org.uk/


----------



## Eve

That sounds like a great meeting to attend!


----------



## Little Fish

Eve said:


> That sounds like a great meeting to attend!

Yeah, it was great. Very welcoming and everyone with the same struggles over food.


----------



## Eve

It's so nice to talk to people who are going through the same thing you are going through. <3


----------



## Little Fish

Eve said:


> It's so nice to talk to people who are going through the same thing you are going through. <3

Yeah, for once I didn't feel like a freak and wasn't too ashamed of my size.


----------



## topsy

well done for going hun :) 

Thanks for the link xxx


----------



## Eve

Same here <3 I'm in a few groups on FB and most of the mums want to lose 5lbs or so.. so when I would join and say I had like 70 lbs I wanted off, I just felt so terrible about myself :(


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

If you ladies don't mind id love to join. I always was thicker but never obese until I had a really bad car accident in 2004. Had some pretty bad injuries and gained 120+lbs. My plan was to lose 70lbs before I got pregnant but thyroid issues were making that complicated. I got put on thyroid meds October 15 and ended up pregnant this month...


----------



## Little Fish

I just binged yet again :cry:


----------



## topsy

Hi little fish so have I. ...Let's start a fresh tomorrow (it's 10.15 pm here so I won't eat anything else tonight. See your in the UK too :) what diet are u following hun? Dont know about you but I always binge at night time? 

Hi hun sorry about your car accident but massive congratulations on your pregnancy hun. Xxxx


----------



## Little Fish

topsy said:


> Hi little fish so have I. ...Let's start a fresh tomorrow (it's 10.15 pm here so I won't eat anything else tonight. See your in the UK too :) what diet are u following hun? Dont know about you but I always binge at night time?


Good morning :flower:

I'm trying to get by on 1000cals per day with occasional fast day. Some days I succeed but more often than not I binge. :dohh:

How about you?


----------



## Eve

Gagrlinpitt said:


> If you ladies don't mind id love to join. I always was thicker but never obese until I had a really bad car accident in 2004. Had some pretty bad injuries and gained 120+lbs. My plan was to lose 70lbs before I got pregnant but thyroid issues were making that complicated. I got put on thyroid meds October 15 and ended up pregnant this month...

Congratulations! 

Sorry about the accident! I know a lot of people that lose weight while pregnant and it's totally fine as long as you're eating healthy, and being active! 

Welcome!


----------



## Eve

Little Fish said:


> topsy said:
> 
> 
> Hi little fish so have I. ...Let's start a fresh tomorrow (it's 10.15 pm here so I won't eat anything else tonight. See your in the UK too :) what diet are u following hun? Dont know about you but I always binge at night time?
> 
> 
> Good morning :flower:
> 
> I'm trying to get by on 1000cals per day with occasional fast day. Some days I succeed but more often than not I binge. :dohh:
> 
> How about you?Click to expand...

I don't think 1000 calories is enough. When I was trying to stick to 1200 daily I was finding myself so hungry and wanting to binge often.. felt like it was setting myself up for failure. If you work out as well, you can lose weight while eating more calories daily.


----------



## mummy_ellie09

Hello one and all :) And a special hello to the new ladies! :hi: :hi:

I fell so far off the wagon I didn't think it's come back around for me to get back on! Lol. But I'm determined to do it and I'm going to be getting some shopping in in the next few days and I'm going to buckle right down and lose some weight.

Wish me luck!!


----------



## Little Fish

Eve said:


> Little Fish said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> topsy said:
> 
> 
> Hi little fish so have I. ...Let's start a fresh tomorrow (it's 10.15 pm here so I won't eat anything else tonight. See your in the UK too :) what diet are u following hun? Dont know about you but I always binge at night time?
> 
> 
> Good morning :flower:
> 
> I'm trying to get by on 1000cals per day with occasional fast day. Some days I succeed but more often than not I binge. :dohh:
> 
> How about you?Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think 1000 calories is enough. When I was trying to stick to 1200 daily I was finding myself so hungry and wanting to binge often.. felt like it was setting myself up for failure. If you work out as well, you can lose weight while eating more calories daily.Click to expand...

Not doing much working out at the moment :( Feel too fat to go to the gym. Ironic, I know.


----------



## topsy

1000 cal is maybe a little to few hun.

But understand whats best for you... I am doing sw ... but am also going to watch my cals- Aiming for between 1500-1700 a day But thats just me.

I am not very active because I have ME I walk when i can-Normally around shops!!!!!! and go to aqua once a week.

How are you doing little fish?

xxxxx


----------



## hello_kitty

Hi ladies hows everyone? Little fish i actually like going to the gym it makes me feel more energetic and my gym does have people my size so its not bad. I started running which is great. I used to run for 1 min followed by resting now i run for 2 min. My shins hurt today. Im also going low carb. I had a bad week but started fresh on monday. I just bought 2 new winter jackets that i absolutely love but it fits tight on me, so hoping to lose weight so i can wear it by xmas.

My personal trainer actually told me to eat 1200 cal to lose weight.


----------



## Eve

HK, that's great you're running! I'm going to start the couch to 10K and hope by early summer I can do a 5-10K marathon! 

1200 should be the minimum you eat in a day :) No less! 

I have a life trak watch on and it measures calories burn by heart rate and even on my lazy weekend days where I don't work out and get maybe 2000 steps all day, I still burn like 1800-2000 cals in 24 hours. I've done nothing today (not even out to the school bus) and it's sitting at 725 already at 9am. 

Topsy, I would love to do workouts in the pool! :D 

Little fish- I understand the "too fat" feeling but I'm sure there are lots of women and men who may feel that way and get in there and enjoy it.. I would go with you if I were closer!


----------



## hello_kitty

Was doing super good last night and was certain I would be under 229 this morning but dh came home from work at 9:30 pm and took us to Denny's. I should've ordered their low cal meal but instead I ordered the breakfast slam. Good thing was my kids ate off of my plate as well, so I ended up eating half the portion size...so I guess it wasnt too bad?

Anyway, woke up this morning and went to the gym, came home and weighed myself at 229.6 which is actually nice. I was expecting a gain but instead I weighed the same as yesterday. Keeping my fingers crossed that I weigh 228 by thanksgiving which is on thursday. I dont care if its water weight or whatever, I just want to finally see a new number.


----------



## topsy

HA well done for sharing with the kids :) i am sure you will meet your thanksgiving goal. xxx


----------



## hello_kitty

Thanks Topsy! Dh keeps tempting me with food, not on purpose of course. We went out to eat last night and he wanted sushi today so we went out and ate again. It's hard to accommodate each other when one person is on a diet the other is not. Since I'm so paranoid about gaining the weight back tomorrow, I will be going to the gym to do some running again tonigh when dh gets home. Hopefully my weight will shift fo the better tomorrow.


----------



## hello_kitty

Finally 229 even today...geez losing weight seems so hard but every little bit counts.

Had subway for breakfast. Usually i would have it on italian cheese and herb, today i opted for 9 grain oat and asked to be cut into thirds. That would last me for the day. Usually i would eat the whole thing in 1 sitting.


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

I'm 6 weeks pregnant and 254lbs and already having some swelling in my legs and ankles.. My doctors office said it's common for overweight woman to start selling this early. I'm just hoping after my ultrasound I'm cleared to start swimming again three days a week... Try and help keep the weight gain to a minimum and be ready to hit the ground running after I deliver..


----------



## DreamStarr

Hi ladies - i am just starting out with my ttc journey. 
I have been blessed with normal cycle but I am scared that being obese will seriously influence fertility. Both me and dh are more than 100kg. Any advice to make it happen?


----------



## hello_kitty

Gagrlinpitt said:


> I'm 6 weeks pregnant and 254lbs and already having some swelling in my legs and ankles.. My doctors office said it's common for overweight woman to start selling this early. I'm just hoping after my ultrasound I'm cleared to start swimming again three days a week... Try and help keep the weight gain to a minimum and be ready to hit the ground running after I deliver..

Good luck hun. If you watch what you eat, you probably wont gain much. I gained 7 lbs with my first and 11 lb with my second.


----------



## hello_kitty

DreamStarr said:


> Hi ladies - i am just starting out with my ttc journey.
> I have been blessed with normal cycle but I am scared that being obese will seriously influence fertility. Both me and dh are more than 100kg. Any advice to make it happen?

I was obese for both pregnancies and had no problem getting pregnant. The first time I just got off my bcp, second time was just by random. As long as you get a regular cycle I dont think you would have a problem. My husband is regular weight though.


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

hello_kitty said:


> Gagrlinpitt said:
> 
> 
> I'm 6 weeks pregnant and 254lbs and already having some swelling in my legs and ankles.. My doctors office said it's common for overweight woman to start selling this early. I'm just hoping after my ultrasound I'm cleared to start swimming again three days a week... Try and help keep the weight gain to a minimum and be ready to hit the ground running after I deliver..
> 
> Good luck hun. If you watch what you eat, you probably wont gain much. I gained 7 lbs with my first and 11 lb with my second.Click to expand...

You give me hope!!!


----------



## DreamStarr

hello_kitty said:


> DreamStarr said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies - i am just starting out with my ttc journey.
> I have been blessed with normal cycle but I am scared that being obese will seriously influence fertility. Both me and dh are more than 100kg. Any advice to make it happen?
> 
> I was obese for both pregnancies and had no problem getting pregnant. The first time I just got off my bcp, second time was just by random. As long as you get a regular cycle I dont think you would have a problem. My husband is regular weight though.Click to expand...

Thx hello kitty - gives me hope


----------



## topsy

Hun I was obese with my pregnancy hun and I was ok Good luck ttc :) xxxx


----------



## hello_kitty

Happy thanksgiving from the US!

I am happy to announce that I am over my goal of 228 on thanksgiving I weigh 227.2. I weighed 233 when I started and it felt like an eternity to me to get to this weight. I think I started 2 weeks ago. I put in so much effort with the eating and the running. Shows how much hard work I need to put out to lose those 6 lbs...if I ever feel like eating, I will definitely look back on this and remember how much sweat I put out. I do not want to lose, and gain them all back again like I am so used to doing.


----------



## Eve

I was obese with my last two and had no issues getting pregnant. I did have high BP during though.


----------



## mummy_ellie09

Starting again today :) Wish me luck!!


----------



## topsy

^^ good luck you can do it hun xxx


----------



## Little Fish

ugh. I'm acutely aware of my fatness at the mo. 

Is there even a point trying to get slim when you're TTC? :(


----------



## Eve

I just noticed your post HK and :yipee: that's awesome! :D :D :D Keep rocking it, hun! 

I saw you active on MFP Helen and I had to come have a nosy on how things were going :) Looks like you're doing great so far! Keep it up girl!


----------



## mummy_ellie09

Eve said:


> I just noticed your post HK and :yipee: that's awesome! :D :D :D Keep rocking it, hun!
> 
> I saw you active on MFP Helen and I had to come have a nosy on how things were going :) Looks like you're doing great so far! Keep it up girl!

Hiya Eve :) Weigh day tomorrow. Not convinced I've lost anything though :shrug: Missed a couple of days inputting food as well which won't have helped probably :nope:


----------



## topsy

Good luck for weigh in hun xxx


----------



## hello_kitty

How is everyone doing? I've been sick for about a week now and finally at the end of it. Needless to say, I didnt stick with my plan. I didnt go to the gym at all, but I also didnt feel like eating either so it balanced out and I didnt gain or lose any weight. Just stayed the same. My kids were sick with the RSV which was horrible. They were truly miserable at its peak.

Back to my plan today. Aiming for a 2 lb weight loss per week..more would be lovely but starting with the minimum. Lunch is going to be salmon salad and later around 5 or 6 I will have asparagus stir fried with scallops and shrimp and a little bit of white rice (not more than a cup), and might end the day with a protein shake.


----------



## mummy_ellie09

Kinda missed weigh in :dohh: Going to do it tomorrow. Still don't think I've lost anything though


----------



## mummy_ellie09

Blah. I maintained :(


----------



## Eve

Helen, you didn't gain, so that's a plus! I get being frustrated with maintaining though :hugs: but it's better than gaining :D I'm still up! I got down to the 189.8 and been up ever since. I'm 190.8 this morning! 

HK yay for not gaining either :D I was losing 2-3lbs a week or more before and have been kind of stuck... and it's my own darn fault!


----------



## mummy_ellie09

Yeah I guess you're right Eve. I've written today off as I've just pigged out. Back on it tomorrow, and try my hardest to be a bit more dedicated


----------



## hello_kitty

so excited! 224.8 today, which is under my goal for Sunday! I was hoping to weigh 225 by this Sunday but actually achieved it early. There were many factors involved though. I didnt go to bed until past 5 am this morning, and then got up at 11:30 am and had to take my mom to the social security office. We waited for our number to be called for a good 3 hours, and then afterwards I drove her home and didnt get home until nearly 5 pm..so I didnt eat anything until now.


----------



## hello_kitty

18 days til xmas!! Trying to set a goal to lose 8 lbs by then. That would put me at 216.8 and a total loss of 19 lbs.


----------



## Eve

Not the most ideal of ways to drop a bit of weight (not eating, and I do that too when I'm very busy) but yay for going past your goal :D SO excited for you! 

I'm at 188.6 now, almost 40lbs gone!


----------



## hello_kitty

Thanks Eve. Yeah I dont like starving myself either but some days its just the case because I'm stuck somewhere and I cant eat, and usually on the days I end up losing a ton of weight, thats why I got down to the 224 range from 227. My mom gave me some food and I think It went bad because I had a horrible upset stomach yesterday where it made me feel like I was hungry but I just kept eating...


----------



## hello_kitty

Weight creeping up on me again. Gotta do something before it gets over control.


----------



## Eve

Oh no, sorry to hear! Hope you get get back on track over the weekend :)


----------



## topsy

I gained at sw this week :( back on track today!

xxxx


----------



## Eve

I had chips and chocolate yesterday :( ugh.. emotions got the best of me yesterday with news that Mark's grandmother passed away.


----------



## mummy_ellie09

:happydance::happydance: I lost I lost!!! :happydance::happydance: I've lost 2lb!! :D :D


----------



## Little Fish

Well done you bunch of losers! :D


----------



## topsy

Well done mummy eliie

HUGS eve xxxx


----------



## mummy_ellie09

Thanks Topsy :)


----------



## Eve

Whohoo Helen!! :D 
I've gotta get back on track here, been in a slump for a little while now.


----------



## topsy

^^YOU can do it hun xxxx


----------



## Eve

186.2 :d


----------



## hello_kitty

You guys are all doing great!


----------



## Eve

I was hoping to hit 170's by Christmas and I won't get there but being in the mid 180's from the 220's is something I'm happy with :)


----------



## topsy

EVE you are insperational :) xxx


----------



## Eve

Thanks hun :hugs: You are too!


----------



## topsy

Back on track today :) xxxx


----------



## Eve

Today is back on track for me too! Holiday break has put on 5lbs or so lol Eeeek!


----------



## topsy

I find out how much I weight on fri- Hoping to loose a few lbs by then to limit damage control LOL xxxx


----------



## Eve

Damn Holidays :rofl:


----------



## topsy

I only gained 1/2 lb :) dont know how! lol xxx


----------



## Eve

:rofl: I've gained 5 in total. Down to 2 now.


----------



## topsy

^^Well done... going down xxxx


----------



## hello_kitty

I gained 3 lbs since my lowest wi. Started the new year weighing 227.8. 227.4 today, so its slowly going down.


----------



## topsy

^^ sure you will be back down soon hun xxx


----------



## hello_kitty

thanks topsy! My husband sent me a tabata work out video and I was like no way I can do any of those. Its way too advanced for me atm. Most I can do now is walk/jog on treadmill, and the elliptical.


----------



## topsy

Thats good though hun any movement is good-you are doing well hun, keep going sweetie xxxx


----------



## Eve

I'm up some... need to find out when my period is due. I did eat a few chocolates last night :blush: lol


----------



## mummy_ellie09

Happy New Year ladies!! I had time off for trying to lose, kinda wishing I hadn't as I've put 5lbs on - could be worse I guess. Well, onward and downward!


----------



## hello_kitty

Happy new year to you as well mummy_ellie! Dont worry, most of us gained weight during the holidays. You will be back on track in no time. 

I am down to 226.6 now. Only 1.8 lbs from my lowest weight. Havent been exercising at all, just dieting. I am really, really craving vermicilli today aka rice noodles and will not deprive myself of that. So I will just try and watch my portions.


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

I'm sorry for the rant that's about to insue, today I've been feeling really down and emotional. Im already overweight and I feel fat and ugly and just not beautiful at all. My dh took a 12 week bump picture of me last night with the chalkboard I made and after seeing the picture I'm too embarrassed to post it anywhere because I feel like it makes me look like an ugly, fat, slob (even though I know it really doesn't).. Pregnancy hormones are sure surging today. So I woke up at around 4am and couldn't go back to sleep so I ordered a plus size maternity swim suit as I got cleared to start swimming again three days a week and I'm determined to keep my weight down and enjoy the rest of my pregnancy.


----------



## Eve

Pregnancy and hormones can really make you feel like crap sometimes :hugs: I remember feeling that way too :( but I'm glad you're getting the swimsuit and getting on track! You need to do your best to enjoy the pregnancy <3


----------



## Eve

I'm at my lightest again since starting this journey. My lowest before Christmas was 185.2 and I am now... 

184.6

:yipee:


----------



## sequeena

Hope you don't mind me joining x I'm morbidly obese at 21 stone 4lbs. I'm not due to weigh until Sunday but I had a sneaky weigh this morning and I've lost 4lbs. Hope I can maintain that by Sunday.


----------



## hello_kitty

Awesome on the weight loss eve!!

Gagrlinthepitt- pregnancy can be a very difficult time. I felt the same way, what made it worse was that i didnt look pregnant even at 8 months. Just try your best during this time. Yay for the swimming!

Welcome sequeena! Good job on your weight loss. My weigh in is also on sunday since i noted my weight at the start of this year. 

So i did weigh myself this morning, its npt my official wi, i just like to know if i went up or not. 225.8, so definitely getting there. I bought kelp noodles today which is made from seaweed. It was rubbery and cruncy and i had to boil it down. It ended up shrinking the noodles. Its a low carb and low fat noodles so it wasnt satisfying but i heard some people love it. I wonder how they do it. Oh well, at least today was another good day.


----------



## topsy

Hi hun :)

Kelp noodles sound good.

Girls i lost 5 lbs at my WI :) so happy could have been more if i didnt binge yesterday eve ( and last fri) Oh well a loss is a loss xxxx


----------



## hello_kitty

Almost 20 lbs down Topsy! ! You are doing great! Treat that as a reward or free day! Man i cant wait to hit the 20 lb weight loss mark!! If im lucky, i might get to my lowest on sunday and the journey continues from there.


----------



## topsy

Thank you hun-I hadnt even noticed that hope to be over 20lbs by next week :) xxxx


----------



## sequeena

You'll smash it topsy xx


----------



## topsy

^^ I hope so :) xxx


----------



## Eve

sequeena said:


> Hope you don't mind me joining x I'm morbidly obese at 21 stone 4lbs. I'm not due to weigh until Sunday but I had a sneaky weigh this morning and I've lost 4lbs. Hope I can maintain that by Sunday.

:hi: Sequeena :) Welcome! Yay for the 4lb loss too! 


:yipee: Topsy!!!!! Keep it up girl!!!!


----------



## hello_kitty

Today is the start of week 2 for me. 225.2 lbs today. Thats a 2.6 lb loss from new years day. Really hoping for 3 lbs, but I guess 2.6 is wonderful too. A 2.6 lb loss per week would be over 10 lb loss per month. Hope next week I will get to lose 3 lbs if not I will be happy with the same results too.


----------



## topsy

^^ well done hun 10 lbs a month is fab hun xxx


----------



## hello_kitty

^^ thanks hun. Had a bit of a cheat today but not enough to go up tomorrow i hope. Looking forward to next week hoping i can record more weight loss.


----------



## topsy

Me too hun-its a fab feeling :) xxxx


----------



## hello_kitty

I did gain a little bit of weight from cheating, but that's ok. Today is a new week for me so I will be on it again. Keeping fingers crossed for 222 haha i will be at my lowest then and only 2 lbs from 220.


----------



## topsy

you will soon be in there xxx


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

My maternity swim suit came in today and while I'm not happy about how it looks on me.. I'm excited to get back in the water.


----------



## mummy_ellie09

Accidentally weighed in a day early - oops! - and have maintained. *sigh* I guess its ok, at least I haven't put any more on. Getting myself some new scales though, these are pretty old as they used to belong to my sister. I may weigh myself again tomorrow to check the weight in case these old ones are out any. Ned to set my Wii and Wii fit board up too and get using that.

Well done to all who lost some weight over the last week, and welcome Sequeena :D xx


----------



## Eve

Water Water Water!!!!!!! :D Drink your water ladies!!!!! :D


----------



## sequeena

Hi all hope you're having a good day :) I weighed Saturday and I've lost 6lbs :happydance:


----------



## topsy

I am trying to drink more water Eve, do you really think it helps?

Well done on the 6lbs loss hun.

GP-Glad you got your swim suite hun xxxx


----------



## Eve

It helps me, I know that! If I eat anything high in sodium, I retain water but drinking helps the body let go of excess water. 

Whohoo Sequeena!


----------



## mummy_ellie09

Well done Sequeena :) 

My old scales were out by 4lb :cry: I don't weigh 18st 6......I weigh 18st 10 :cry:


----------



## Eve

Oh that sucks :(


----------



## topsy

You will soon have that off hun xxxx


----------



## mummy_ellie09

Yeah I hope so. Really need to get this Wii fit board hooked up and used


----------



## Eve

Still 186 for me... up 1.5lbs from my lowest and it's not budging.


----------



## mummy_ellie09

I *think* I've lost half a lb. I'm not going to be weighing every day, but I used my Wii fit today and after a couple of quick workouts it said I'd lost 2lb :wacko: So I decided to just have a quick look. Yesterday the scale read 18st 10lb and 1/8. Today it read 18st 9lbs and 5/8 - would you say that equalled half a lb?? :shrug:


----------



## Eve

That is so confusing! I wouldn't have a clue..


----------



## hello_kitty

How is everyone doing? 

Hope you're doing better eve!

Mummy_ellie, I use a standard decimal scale (221.0) so I wouldnt know either.

Weigh in tomorrow. Considering how I've had days off the diet, I would be happy with anything under 225.2..I would HATE to gain any of it back or even stay the same. It would make me feel like a failure since I made a new years resolution to lose weight. We shall see tomorrow. About to go do some zumba. Its currently 7:38 pm here, so for the rest of the night, I will only be eating an apple if I get hungry. Trying to play this day out, and I can relax a bit tomorrow since it would be a new week.


----------



## sequeena

Really pleased I've lost 2.5lbs this week. Been such a cap week!


----------



## Eve

181.8 this morning! :D I knew I had to be losing weight all last week but being backed up was hindering it. I finally went yesterday morning and feel so much better now! Tummy isn't hard and hurting anymore :D 

Fingers crossed it goes down some HK!


----------



## hello_kitty

Good job sequeena! 

So glad you got your situation resolved eve and look at you almost in the 170's range!!

Afm, wi was today and i weigh 224.6. Less than 1 lb loss but hey, some is better than nothing or worse, gaining it back! Next week will be a better week.


----------



## topsy

Well done on all you guys going down :) I lost 3lbs on fri-on home scales didnt WI at group. xxxx


----------



## hello_kitty

topsy said:


> Well done on all you guys going down :) I lost 3lbs on fri-on home scales didnt WI at group. xxxx

youre doing fab yourself topsy! 21 lbs down woo hoo!:thumbup:


----------



## Eve

Whoo ladies! Love hearing that the scales going down, even if it's a little as it's still in the right direction! :yipee:


----------



## mummy_ellie09

Blah, I dunno then lol

Pushing myself on this now. Got some events coming up I want to get the lbs off for. OH is taking me out for an early Valentines so I want to see what I can get off in the next 4 weeks so I can get something nice to wear. Then we're - finally! - going away as a family April 3rd so need some more off for that too.

What can I lose realistically in the next 4 weeks?


----------



## Eve

When I work out and eat well (around 1200-1300 calories a day and NO JUNK) I can lose around 2.5lbs a week. They say 2 is maximum for safety but I just go with it and it works for me.


----------



## mummy_ellie09

Okie dokie thanks Eve :) x


----------



## hello_kitty

What eve said - 10 lbs in 4 weeks is about right. Although I had a friend lose 22 lbs in 1 month. She cut all carbs and went on a plant based whole food diet.

We also have some trips coming up. California in 10 weeks and then Canada 9 weeks after that, and then a big trip to visit dh's family overseas sometimes in september/october,or possibly august.


----------



## hello_kitty

Eve! I swear you are my role model now. You are so consistent with the weight loss. I know you had the constipation problem, but looks like you manage to lose a good amount consistently by the end of the week!


----------



## mummy_ellie09

*Sigh* Maintained


----------



## Eve

I stayed up on the scales for like 1.5 weeks but knew darn well I would be losing so once I finally was able to go to the bathroom and clear myself out (sorry TMI) It starting showing on the scale! Back there again. Today is day 3. I did go last night, but not much... same with this morning. I don't want to have to use the medication again, so going to wait and hold off on the scales until Sunday. If I don't go by Saturday good, I will take it Saturday night.


----------



## Eve

Yeah, if you cut out all carbs (stay under 20 net, which is carbs minus fiber) You can drop weight like crazy but you can't just stop and eat normal again, or you'll gain it all back plus some!


----------



## Eve

HK where in Canada are you going?


----------



## hello_kitty

Im going to Vancouver.

I started drinking green tea since yesterday, 4 cups a day. I drink it because in general green tea is good for you anyways, I woke up with radiant skin, BUT I also weighed 1.4 lbs more putting me at 226. I decided stick with it, since the recommended water intake is 8 cups anyways, and its the end of the day and I am almost 5 lbs heavier!! I mean, even if I weigh myself tomorrow morning, I will probably end up weighing 227, because there is no way that I can go back to 224.6 in one night! I thought water was supposed to make me lose weight, but almost 5 lbs?? I think I am going to kill myself. I know its not fat, but this is discouraging.


----------



## Eve

Totally the other side of where I am :( lol 

Oh green tea is supposed to be great!


----------



## hello_kitty

I thought so too. This happens all the time when i imcrease my liquids. Not taking the chance anymore. I weighed 227.8 this morning eek!! Im cutting down to 2 cups. Strange thing is im not peeing more than i should so im retaining it.


----------



## hello_kitty

Eve I think you sent your constipation my way because I havent had a proper bowel movement in the past 2 days lol. I am blaming it on the green tea.


----------



## Eve

Oh no! Damn constipation problems :growlmad: hope it happens soon for you! <3


----------



## hello_kitty

Yesterday I cut my green tea down to 2 cups. This morning I weighed 226.2. At least it's going down. 3 days left will try to make the best of it.


----------



## Eve

Yay for it going down! :D


----------



## hello_kitty

Back down to 225.4 this morning.


----------



## Eve

:yipee: That's great!


----------



## hello_kitty

The boys and I are sick, I feel so horrible with a stuffy nose, chills, and my head feels like its spinning. My 4 year old is constantly whining that he feels awful. Cant wait for this to pass.

Debating on whether to go with my heart and eat what I want for dinner (rice noodle soup) or go with my head and just eat 2 slices of wheat bread....If I go with the carby 1dinner I'm afraid I wont lose by Sunday since i had the problem with the green tea at the beginning of the week. Oh well, I think I am just going to eat a small portion so I dont feel deprived of what I want to eat.


----------



## Eve

Soup is always good when you're sick, which I'm sorry you are sick :( 

184 this morning :brat:


----------



## topsy

hugs to you both xxx


----------



## hello_kitty

Oh no! Sorry eve! Are you about to get af soon or ovulating? That could be a reason.

I went with my better judgement last night and skipped the carby rice noodles. As a result, I weigh 223.8 this morning! Tomorrow is official weigh in day so I will try to be as strict as possible hoping I can weigh 223 even. This is so exciting I really didnt think I would be below my last wi because of the green tea. Only a few more pounds til I hit 220! I can do it!


----------



## Eve

That's great HK! :D 

I'm still up. I am ovulating, or was but it shouldn't have been going on for this whole time lol Hoping this week it drops off...


----------



## sequeena

Sorry you're both sick kitty :( Thomas has a cold and I have a cold turned sinus infection. Honestly this week I've not worried about food. I've had 2 McDonald's and fish and chips. Somehow managed to lost 1lb putting me at 20 stone 9lbs. I can see 19 stone!!!


----------



## hello_kitty

sorry about the weight gain Eve. Hope it drops off for you this week.

Yay for the 1lb loss sequeena especially when you're still able to eat what you want. 

Afm, I always try extra hard on Saturday and super strict with my eating because I know that Sunday is the "big day." So yesterday I ate like a mouse and today I weighed in at 223 even. So 1.6 lb loss from last week. Considering how I weighed 227.8 on Tuesday because of overdrinking on tea, I am just happy that I was able to lose some. I try to aim for 2 lb loss but since I am so close to 220, I will try to lose that 3 lbs this week.


----------



## Eve

:yipee: that's great HK


----------



## hello_kitty

How are you Eve? I also think the reason I was able to go down was because I'm sick. I feel super crappy with a cough, congestion, and runny nose. I cant taste anything.


----------



## weewdy

Hi ladies, sorry ive not been commenting for a while, had some work/family issues. Well done everyone on your weighloss. I am on my 3rd week of calorie counting, my weigh in is on wednesday. So far i have lost 10lbs in 2 weeks. This week i have stepped it up and i have joined the gym, hopefully i can get myself fit.


----------



## Eve

Weewdy-that's fantastic!! Well done!! 

HK- I'm still up. Still having poo issues and just grumpy :lol: 185 this morning.


----------



## weewdy

Back at the gym today. Its run by a boxer, he also does boxing training for kids/adults and is a personal trainer. Anyway he seen i was there and knew i was new so he said he would show me best weightloss activities. Well he worked me like one of his boxers! 45 mins of pure hell. I ended up being sick the minute i got home. Went to go upstairs for a shower and couldnt physically get up the stairs. 2 hrs later i feel normal again and want to go back for more lol


----------



## hello_kitty

Aww sorry about the constipation Eve! You can try OTC miralax! Hope it gets better for you soon!

weewdy, awesome on the weight loss! 10 lbs in 2 weeks is fab! I used to have a personal trainer back in the day and I remember dreading the workout days but afterwards it felt so good!!


----------



## weewdy

Week 3 weigh in this morning and i am down 5lbs, 15lbs in 3 weeks. Im happy with that, just need to keep going now.


----------



## Eve

Wow, that's awesome!! :D 15lbs down!! 

I'm 184.4 this morning. Down a bit from yesterday but still well above my lowest of 181.8 (I think that's what it was)


----------



## topsy

Well done weedy 15lbs is fab OVER a stone in 3 week-YAY.

Keep at it Eve hunny :hugs:

I am down to 23.7 1/2 so lost 2lbs since fri, hope I can keep it up to WI day on fri, 3lbs off I am going for :) 

xxxx


----------



## Eve

183.4 this morning :) Movement :yipee: 

Well done Topsy!! :D


----------



## hello_kitty

Yay for the movement eve!

Wll done topsy and weewdy! 

I am down to 221 today...so close to 220!!


----------



## Eve

:happydance: keep it up HK! Whohoo!


----------



## topsy

3.5 lbs lost this week xxx


----------



## Eve

So proud of you Topsy! You can do this and you're rocking it so far <3


----------



## topsy

Thanks Eve ; ) hoping to be on plan all week. Lunch out on sun. But am hoping to have a subway salad for a few syns xxxx


----------



## Eve

Yum! :D 

182.8 this morning :) down down down!


----------



## topsy

^^YAY xxx


----------



## hello_kitty

Awesome eve!!

Just found out im pregnant again, but im still gonna keep what im doing


----------



## weewdy

I had a kfc today after being so good. BUT it is all i have had today and i left most of the chips and chose wisely (as wisely as you get in kfc)


----------



## topsy

Aw congratulations HK :)


weewdy-well done LOVE KFC 

xxxx


----------



## mummy_ellie09

Well done on all losses ladies :) 

And congrats HK!!


----------



## hello_kitty

Thanks ladies! And well done to you all.


----------



## Eve

Oh wow, congratulations HK! :D Nothing wrong with eating right and working out while pregnant :) 

Weewdy- Oh man, if I had that now I would likely be so sick or in so much tummy pain. Grease at all just cripples me now. 

183 even for me this morning. Bought a new scale yesterday as other was had a broken foot part and weighed all wrong.


----------



## hello_kitty

Thanks Eve. Although I didnt lose as much weight as I wanted before getting pregnant again, I should be thankful that I made it down to 221-222 vs 235.

I am switching to pre natal workouts now as I dont want to raise my heart rate too much. This morning I was 222.4 =(


----------



## Eve

You'll get there HK :) 

183.4 this morning and AF arrived.


----------



## mummy_ellie09

2lbs down this week. Thank goodness. I've maintained the last 2 weeks so was relieved to see the loss


----------



## topsy

Yay well done hun xxx


----------



## hello_kitty

Back on track today. Wanna at least be 220.


----------



## hello_kitty

Back down to 222.


----------



## topsy

YAY hunxxxx


----------



## hello_kitty

220.8 today!!


----------



## weewdy

Well week 4 weigh in and happy to report a 2lb loss. This week has been very stressfull with my youngest being hospitalised, i didnt make the best food choices and i have done no exercise. Also my period arrived this morning &#128544; thats all i need. So i know i will need to work extra hard to maintain this week.

Just checked back previous records when i lost 80lbs and it took me from the Jan to the Aug to lose it, i am 30lbs lighter than my heavoest this time around (pregnancy and maternity leave to blame) so i am hoping to get down to that weight again by July time. I have 35lbs to lose to get back to that weight. 35lbs in 21 weeks doesnt sound possible but i will try my best.


----------



## Eve

Well done ladies!! :D I'm down to 182.4 lol slowly it's going down!


----------



## CountryBride

I want to be part of this group, but I am currently 12 weeks pregnant so no dieting really for right now. I do need to try to control my gaining though, and eat healthier so I hope it's still okay if I post here. So far since I fell pregnant I've actually lost about 9 lbs due to morning sickness. But that's not that much considering I started at 235! My doctor gave me the okay to aim to maintain this pregnancy--and reminded me in the later trimesters to only add about 1 (200-300 cal) snack a day. I want to have another all natural birth, and I know my weight puts me at a disadvantage.


----------



## hello_kitty

Welcome countrybride! Im also pregnant, im only about 4 weeks! I try to workout everyday, and eat healthy. Naturally the weight is expected to drop off due to the life style changes. If anybody asks i will just say "hey, im just doing what im supposed to do, so its not my fault im dropping the weight"

Im trying to take advantage of first tri and hopefully try to lose a little more through working out and eating healthy, im not using the term dieting because im not, im just eating healthier foods.


----------



## hello_kitty

Yay eve! You're doing great!

220.2 for me. So close!


----------



## Eve

:hi: and welcome Countrybride! :D Congratulations on your pregnancy and fingers crossed you are able to enjoy a natural birth. 

Whohoo HK so so so close!! 

I'm 181 this morning even. 1.2lbs to go until I'm officially in the 170s. Eeeeek I hope I can do it by the weekend. I will be so excited!


----------



## hello_kitty

Thats awesome eve! You are very close as well, you will probably get there this weekend!!

AFM, I finally reached my goal this morning. Yay! I am 219.8 so I was able to update my ticker to the next set of mini goals of 210. I feel bad because I am pregnant, but I really dont want to be any heavier and I guess I am paranoid at the thought of packing on weight, so I am trying to do as best I can during these first 12 weeks. I have until end of March before second tri starts for me.


----------



## Eve

:yipee: for being under 220 HK!! :D :D :D :D


----------



## weewdy

On 2 weeks worth of penicillin for a throat infection passed on by my son who is also on penicillin. Hoping this doesnt set me back this week.


----------



## topsy

^^ Hope it wont hun xxx


----------



## xJG30

I've suffered majorly with my weight problems since having my LO.

June 2015 I was 126KG now I am stuck in a rut and can't seem to get past 110kg.


----------



## hello_kitty

weewdy - hope you get better soon, and no setbacks.

JG30 - You can do it, try going on a strict eating plan by cutting out processed foods and carbs.

Im done to 219.2 today. Seems like I keep dropping steadily every single day.


----------



## mummy_ellie09

Hi ladies :) Welcome to the new ladies, and congratulations on the 2 pregnancies :) Also well done to those losing well :) 

Me, I was naughty and weighed myself this morning and I have maintained - judgement I guess for doing it early :/


----------



## Eve

weewdy said:


> On 2 weeks worth of penicillin for a throat infection passed on by my son who is also on penicillin. Hoping this doesnt set me back this week.

Oh no, hope you feel better quickly and don't suffer a set back! 



xJG30 said:


> I've suffered majorly with my weight problems since having my LO.
> 
> June 2015 I was 126KG now I am stuck in a rut and can't seem to get past 110kg.

It's hard.. very darn hard to take the weight off. :hugs: I always try and keep a 1000-500 calorie deficit from what my fitbit says I burn, each day. It seems to really work for me! 



mummy_ellie09 said:


> Hi ladies :) Welcome to the new ladies, and congratulations on the 2 pregnancies :) Also well done to those losing well :)
> 
> Me, I was naughty and weighed myself this morning and I have maintained - judgement I guess for doing it early :/

Better than a gain! When is your usual weigh in days?

:happydance: HK!! 

I'm 180.2 this morning. Fingers crossed tomorrow I will be in the 170's!


----------



## hello_kitty

Mummy_ellie - better to maintain then gain. You will get there.

Good job eve! So very close!

AFM, I am 219 even today. 16 lb down. Thinking about doing a pre natal workout but Im having some cramping.


----------



## mummy_ellie09

True HK x

My usual weigh day is Monday Eve x


----------



## Eve

Give er' until Monday Helen and go from there :) I'm a daily weigher :blush: 

Oh wow HK 16lbs down is a big deal! Have you been taking photos? I know measurements elsewhere won't do much good being pregnant :happydance: but photos would be great to have and look back on :) 

I'm officially into the 170's!! :D 179.4 this morning :D under 20lbs to go to reach my main goal!


----------



## topsy

I weigh daily too :)

Well done EVE 170`s :) xxxx


----------



## Eve

I really should try and do it weekly but I can't help myself lol


----------



## weewdy

Well done Eve your doing so well. I know you have probably said earlier but do you follow any exercise/eating plans?


----------



## Eve

179lbs this morning, down another .4 :D 

I calorie count and at first I did beachbody turbo jam videos, but now I dance and walk :)


----------



## hello_kitty

You are doing fab Eve! Soon you will be in the 160's. Losing all this weight under a year!

I still weighed the same yesterday but I am happy. I dont want to push my body too much anymore and any weight loss is a bonus from here on out, until I deliver.

I havent taken pics but I do notice that my stomach is flatter, although I am supposed to be bloated at 5 weeks pregnant. It looks smaller than when I was 235 lbs.


----------



## hello_kitty

I've been slacking off with my work outs. I need to get on it again. Its been 3 days since I've done anything. Mostly its because im tired from work. Getting up for work at 4:30 every day so I get tired and sleepy after im done with my shift.


----------



## weewdy

Weigh in day for me. Managed a 3lb loss this week which brings me to 20lbs in 5 weeks.

I have 6 weeks before i go on holiday for a few days, i am hoping for 10lbs off by then.


----------



## Eve

weewdy, that's fantastic!! :D 

HK- good idea :) hope you manage a workout soon though. 

I'm down another .4 so I'm 178.2 now :)


----------



## topsy

You can do it weedwy :) 

Good going Eve

I am dead on 23 stone so lost 29lbs since I started-offical WI is fri :) 

xxx


----------



## Eve

Oh wow Topsy! That's so amazing, almost 30lbs already! :yipee:


----------



## hello_kitty

You ladies are doing fab! I feel so depressed because I cant keep up. Still stuck at 219 and although I'm only 6 weeks, I look bloated as fudge. Yesterday I did 40 min of cardio and since the workout was new, I ended up being sore all over today from my hips down. Front of thighs and hamstrings and my butt. I really was hoping to reach 200 before first tri, but I dont think thats going to happen.


----------



## weewdy

Eve can i ask how you manage to lose weight daily. I weigh everyday but i can be as much as 3lb heavier than the previous day. Hence why i only log a wednesday weigh in.


----------



## Eve

HK- You will likely continue to lose for a while, just may not be as fast ;) After all you have a little bean in there growing! :hugs:

Weewdy- I don't lose every day, like today I was 178.6 and it's day 11 of my cycle, so now for a few days it will creep up a bit due to ovulation and then drop off again, then I will lose great for around a week and creep up again some due to AFs impending arrival. It's just how my body seems to do things, has since I first started this journey. :)


----------



## weewdy

Everyone is very quiet. How are you all doing?


----------



## Eve

Honestly? I'm having a cheat day. It's a blizzard outside (see journal for pics) so I'm having chips sitting on my bum. lol


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

So I reluctantly weighted myself and I've gained 6 lbs in 18 weeks.. I guess that's not too horrible..


----------



## topsy

^^ Thats ok hunny-you are doing well :) xxxx


----------



## hello_kitty

I saw your pics. You look lovely eve!

Gagrlin- 6 lbs in 18 weeks is not bad at all.

I've gained 2 lbs trying to lose that now but I also look 4 months preggo from this bloat.


----------



## weewdy

I am in agony. Who knew boxercise could leave you feeling like you had been ran over! Every muscle is aching. What i dont understand is i have been going to the gym and never felt like this afterwards. 

Anyway week 6 weigh in shows a 2.5lb loss. Overall 22.5lbs gone in 6 weeks.


----------



## Eve

Gagrlinpitt that's not bad at all! 

I've gained a few over the last few days. Just eating what I shouldn't be. Back on track today!


----------



## hello_kitty

I finally got somewhere and weigh 218.8 today after struggling in the past week. Dieting doesnt cut it alone, I've had to go to the gym for the past 2 days and working out for over an hour for the scale to budge. Still hoping to get down to 200 by the time 1st tri is over, which is about 6 more weeks. Afterwards, I have to slow down a bit.


----------



## Eve

Yay for movement! :D 

I've now lost over 50lbs. 176.2 this morning :D


----------



## mummy_ellie09

Feeling lower than low. I'm right back where I started in November 15 :cry: WTF is wrong with me?


----------



## Eve

You will get there Helen. It takes time. Do you have any support around you, anyone who could work out with you and help with food choices to keep you more accountable?


----------



## hello_kitty

Aww, I'm sorry Helen. It really takes a lot of motivation to lose weight. Maybe you're just having a rough time with life. Dont give up! Start fresh tomorrow! In the past my weight has gone up and down as well. It took a lot of determination for me to finally get away from the 230's range.

I am down to 217.4 today!!! Ahhh, lowest I have ever been in a LONG time. Probably 4 years! I've been sitting at 219 for a few days now, and I also havent been working out because I feel so tired and lazy during the day. I've been eating less though due to lack of appetite. So this morning I finally decided I need to hit the gym since its been a few days and I need the scale to start moving again. Went and worked out for about an hour and then went grocery shopping. Came home and weighed myself and the scale finally moved! Only 17.4 more lbs to go before I hit 200! This may be achievable after all before the end of first tri. My tummy also looks smaller.


----------



## Eve

That's fantastic HK! :yipee:


----------



## weewdy

Week 7 weigh in and im down 3.5lb. 26lb in total.

Been at gym this morning for 90 mins of hard training, that hard i was sick when i left. 

I am hoping to reach the 2 stone mark next week. I then have 3 weeks in which i would like to lose half a stone before my weekend away.


----------



## Eve

That's amazing! You're doing so well!


----------



## fuschia

Hi ladies - can I join you ?

I am 5 ft 9 and I weigh 224lbs . I have lost 21lbs since January 2nd and overalls lost 29lbs since I was my biggest after having my son ( 19 months ago).

I'm in a pretty good place at the mo as I am staying focused and eating very well but it would be great to share support as I do have down days and days I struggle a bit more !

I am also trying to conceive and I don't plan to stop losing weight if I conceive sooner rather than later all the time I can lose weight healthily but then my diet now is very healthy and so prob best for baby anyway xxxx


----------



## hello_kitty

weewdy said:


> Week 7 weigh in and im down 3.5lb. 26lb in total.
> 
> Been at gym this morning for 90 mins of hard training, that hard i was sick when i left.
> 
> I am hoping to reach the 2 stone mark next week. I then have 3 weeks in which i would like to lose half a stone before my weekend away.

You are doing so awesome! Wow and only 7 weeks!


----------



## hello_kitty

fuschia said:


> Hi ladies - can I join you ?
> 
> I am 5 ft 9 and I weigh 224lbs . I have lost 21lbs since January 2nd and overalls lost 29lbs since I was my biggest after having my son ( 19 months ago).
> 
> I'm in a pretty good place at the mo as I am staying focused and eating very well but it would be great to share support as I do have down days and days I struggle a bit more !
> 
> I am also trying to conceive and I don't plan to stop losing weight if I conceive sooner rather than later all the time I can lose weight healthily but then my diet now is very healthy and so prob best for baby anyway xxxx

Welcome fuschia! Its awesome that you're doing so well and losing the weight. We all have down days. I'm just very glad that holiday season is over because Thanksgiving, Christmas, and new years is when I struggle the most. No major holidays now until July 4th lol. I'm currently pregnant and staying active, and I love it. With my last two kids, I had a lot of pressure in my uterus. I dont remember when it started but I definitely had it by 13 weeks because we were on vacation and I had a hard time walking. I'm 7 weeks now and no problems yet (and hopefully it will stay this way for awhile) so I am trying to work out as much as I can. I've been the lightest I've been in awhile and I continue to keep working hard until my body no longer allows me to. Good luck with everything!


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Had my 19 week appointment this morning.. Total I've gained is 7lbs.. I'm pretty happy with that.


----------



## fuschia

Hello_kitty - thanks for the welcome and congratulations!!

! Wel what your doing right now is where I hope to be in the next few months fingers crossed :)

I am in the UK and my bmi is about 33 . When I fell pregnant with my dd 5.5 years ago it was 37.4 and I was classed as high risk as I had a bmi over 35 so I'm happy I have got out of that area but also hope to be much lighter at my booking appointment . Ttc is an additional motivation for me but I also am doing it for me and my current family !

Xxx


----------



## hello_kitty

Thats awesome pitt!

Fuschia, you can definitely do it! Your body doesnt change the first 12 weeks anyways so its a nice time to to try and lose some weight. My bmi was 41.6 when I was 235 and now its 38.5, which is still high I know but it doesnt sound too bad then it was. Hopefully I can continue losing weight from here until at least 20 weeks, 180-190 sounds nice, and then I will slow down then. I mean, I will still get my 30 min in, but I wont be pushing myself so hard.


----------



## fuschia

Hello_kitty - amazing - good for you ! You've done so well :). Def encourages me that I can also do it - thank you !

Really hope I get pregnant in next few months but I have no idea how long it will take as my son took 16 months ! X


----------



## hello_kitty

fuschia - I heard that consecutive pregnancies after the first takes less time to conceive. Good luck!


----------



## Eve

Fuschia- Welcome! :) Sounds like you're definitely on the right track :D


----------



## Eve

Gagrlinpitt said:


> Had my 19 week appointment this morning.. Total I've gained is 7lbs.. I'm pretty happy with that.

Not too shabby at all ;) I'd be happy with that! Great job!


----------



## topsy

I am 10lbs up on my lowest weight so far :( xxxx


----------



## weewdy

Struggling this week ladies. I am so hungry. Got to try keep on track &#128533;


----------



## mummy_ellie09

Well done to everyone :) 

I'm still failing, not sure why. Think I'm gonna carry on as I am today and try and start again fresh tomorrow


----------



## Eve

I'm back up to 179lbs 

said I wouldn't weigh until my period was fully over but had a cheat night and couldn't help it this morning. Hope it's off soon!


----------



## hello_kitty

Hi ladies! Hope everyone is back on track! Im down to 216.2 today.


----------



## Eve

AF is almost gone, 176 even for me this morning :D


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Feeling huge on Fat Tuesday 
https://i68.tinypic.com/zjgfie.jpg


----------



## Eve

Happy 20 weeks!! :D 

I'm down to 175.6 :) I'm so darn close to the 160's! Eeeek!


----------



## weewdy

Hows everyone doing?

Anyone any advice. My period is around 5/6 days late. I have took various tests all negative. Would weight loss and exercise cause this, starting to get quite worried.


----------



## Eve

Weight loss can have an effect on your menstrual cycle but I would definitely still keep an eye on things and if AF doesn't arrive, I would maybe book a doctors appt to talk to them about it. 

I'm 173.2 :) No more scale stepping until after I ovulate, so I'm thinking I won't step on until Saturday morning when I do my measurements. 

Only 13.2lbs until I reach my main goal! :yipee:


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Eve said:


> Weight loss can have an effect on your menstrual cycle but I would definitely still keep an eye on things and if AF doesn't arrive, I would maybe book a doctors appt to talk to them about it.
> 
> I'm 173.2 :) No more scale stepping until after I ovulate, so I'm thinking I won't step on until Saturday morning when I do my measurements.
> 
> Only 13.2lbs until I reach my main goal! :yipee:

Congrats!! So exciting.


----------



## Eve

5km treadmill walk done! :)


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

I made sure we did a lot of walking around the map and such this weekend.. I figured that was better than nothing. I had some pictures of me taken from the gender reveal this weekend and I look like a whale so after my little girl is born I'm going hard at getting this weight off.. I have to for me and my daughter.


----------



## hello_kitty

I am so excited for you Eve! Still 216 over here, but what can I expect? As long as I havent gained anything yet im happy. Really hoping I stay the same or lose some until at least 20 weeks.


----------



## weewdy

Weigh in day today and scales are showing another 2.5lb loss. Its actually quite addictive losing weight. I even refused a chinese takeaway at the weekend, i sat with my homemade omelette whilst everyone else had a takeaway.


----------



## mummy_ellie09

Still off here :( My main problem is I can't do a great deal of exercise due to a bad back - which will only get better if I lose weight. Stuck in a vicious circle :cry:


----------



## Eve

Gagrlinpitt said:


> I made sure we did a lot of walking around the map and such this weekend.. I figured that was better than nothing. I had some pictures of me taken from the gender reveal this weekend and I look like a whale so after my little girl is born I'm going hard at getting this weight off.. I have to for me and my daughter.

Awe, little girl :cloud9: I doubt you looked like a whale but I get it ;) I've been there. It's so important to get healthy for our families and ourselves <3 



hello_kitty said:


> I am so excited for you Eve! Still 216 over here, but what can I expect? As long as I havent gained anything yet im happy. Really hoping I stay the same or lose some until at least 20 weeks.

No gains while pregnant are good, and kind of like a loss ;) hehe 



weewdy said:


> Weigh in day today and scales are showing another 2.5lb loss. Its actually quite addictive losing weight. I even refused a chinese takeaway at the weekend, i sat with my homemade omelette whilst everyone else had a takeaway.

That's fantastic! It definitely is addicting, it's so empowering to see the numbers going down! Right on girl! 



mummy_ellie09 said:


> Still off here :( My main problem is I can't do a great deal of exercise due to a bad back - which will only get better if I lose weight. Stuck in a vicious circle :cry:

Helen, you don't need to work out to get the weight off. It helps, definitely helps but it's an 80/20 thing. Weight loss is 80% nutrition and 20% exercise. Keep your food in check and do what activities you can and it will happen :) My mom has scoliosis, and major back injuries from an accident. She walks with me sometimes, slowly and with her walking stick or a walker/stroller to help and we take our time. She's lost 17lbs just tracking her food and staying under her calorie goals! It's possible hun, don't feel like it's not within your reach!


----------



## Eve

Here's a horrendous photo of me at 235lbs (could even be a little more for all I know) and me 2 days ago! I don't ever remember my face looking like that, and my friends and husband don't either but that isn't the only photo of it so big.. so I can't argue with it. That me is never coming back. Keep it up ladies! We all are going to rock 2017!
 



Attached Files:







17156262_10158407818110500_6117652197410198596_n.jpg
File size: 9.5 KB
Views: 21


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

I stepped on the scale yesterday and apparently I've lost another three lbs. So I'm at 4lbs gained and I'm 21 weeks.. I'm ok with that.


----------



## mummy_ellie09

Thank you Eve :hug: I'm going to start fresh yet again tomorrow


----------



## hello_kitty

I love, love your transformation eve! You look awesome!


----------



## weewdy

You look amazing Eve. How long has that taken you?


----------



## Eve

9lbs from 2013-August 2016 (not trying or anything) and then the rest (53lbs) from August 4th 2016 until now :) 

Thanks!!!! 

Yes, fresh start today Helen <3


----------



## topsy

YOU can all do it girls xxx


----------



## weewdy

Really struggling past few days. Found me nibbling on stuff i shouldnt be. I do well for so long then could blow it all on a weekend binge. I am still going to the gym at least 4 times per week. Thinking about joining a few more classes as i seem to enjoy them better than doing it myself. Hope i get through this weekend without raiding the chocolate cupboard.


----------



## hello_kitty

Weedy you've came a long ways maybe think of it as a treat?


----------



## hello_kitty

I can finally update my ticker! After stalling since forever, I finally weigh 215.8! At this point, any loss is nice I am dont think its realistic to set a drastic goal. Less than 6 lbs to go before I get to 210, hopefully by the end of the month?


----------



## Eve

Yay HK!!! :D SO exciting!!! 

Weewdy- You're doing so well. We all have times where we end up eating what we shouldn't :hugs:


----------



## Eve

171.8 for me! :D


----------



## weewdy

Could scream. I totally stuck on track even though i wanted to eat all the chocolate in the shop, i just kept myself busy so i couldnt. Weigh in today and ive lost 0.3lb. I know i should be happy its a loss but cant help but feel disheartened. With the exercise and calories im eating the scale should be going down quicker.


----------



## weewdy

However just stood on scales today and im 2lbs lighter than yesterday. Feel a bit better today.


----------



## Eve

See, there's always a bright side lol I've had it happen too. I drop quick sometimes during my cycle.


----------



## Eve

I had two bad days... and no workouts... 173.6 this morning for me :nope: I need a kick in the ass!


----------



## hello_kitty

The scale finally budged and I have lost over 20 lbs!! Woo hoo, 214.8 today. Lowest I have been in...forever! Only 4.8 lbs til I reach my next mini goal. I am so excited! Here's my progress pic despite being almost 11 weeks pregnant. I had to take a snap to capture the moment! First pic was at 235, second pic was this morning at 214.8.
 



Attached Files:







weight loss.jpg
File size: 35.2 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Eve

Oh wow, what a difference HK! Like it's amazing what 20lbs off can do! <3 

I haven't been on the scale in a few days and don't plan on it until my period is done closer to the end of the week.


----------



## hello_kitty

Thank you! Hoping to do this for as long as i can. I bet you would be surprised at how much you lost at your next weigh in eve.


----------



## Eve

I snuck on this morning :blush: and it was 171.2 :D I should hit the 160's within 1-2 weeks or even days since AF is still here.


----------



## hello_kitty

Thats awesome Eve!


----------



## weewdy

Someone told me today how good i looked, it made me feel so good that finally someone is noticing the hard work im putting in. Had my first 1 to 1 with a personal trainer last night and even though im large he made me feel like it didnt matter, for once i exercised without caring what others thought. He is working on a plan for me but he said he had noticed a huge difference in me since christmas and i am starting to feel it aswell. Yes i have a long way to go but i am determined to get fit and healthy, its not about the scale for me now its about being able to play football with the kids without needing oxygen.


----------



## Eve

Weewdy, that's like me! I want to be healthy and be able to run and play with the kids without feeling like I could pass out! I'm getting there but still have another 30lbs or so that I want off which will get me into the high-normal weight range for my frame and make it easier on my bones to carry me around. 

You're doing fantastic! :D


----------



## Eve

170.6 :yipee: :yipee: :yipee:


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Eve that's fantastic!!!


----------



## hello_kitty

Thats nice Eve!

Down to 214.4. Had my 12 week scan today and baby was flopping around in there, it was so cute.


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Well ladies.. had my 24 week appointment today and I've gained a total of 10lbs. My doctor is thrilled and very happy with everything so far. I'm really thinking I might be able to keep my total under 20 lbs...


----------



## hello_kitty

Thats awesome gagrl! What was your starting weight?


----------



## weewdy

Back from a lovely weekend away, didnt eat too badly apart from a take away on the last night and spent yesterday freling sick because of it. We i got home i went straight into the gym and worked extremely hard to the point i could hardly walk. Scales are showing a 2lb gain this morning (they were showing a 1lb loss when i got home before the gym) so i think that is water weight from exercising. My official weigh in isnt until thursday so i hope to shift it before then. Every muscle aching this morning and back tonight for my 1 to 1 session. At my class last night there was an odd number so i ended up partnering my personal trainer and i pushed myself so hard.


----------



## Eve

Gagrlinpitt- That great! 

Weewdy- I gain from working out too sometimes, muscle holds fluid etc... x

I'm in the 160's! I was 168.6 but today I am 169.4 (Ovulating soon) so yay me! My goal all along has been to get into the 160's and I did it :smug:


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

hello_kitty said:


> Thats awesome gagrl! What was your starting weight?

269lbs. I had gotten down to 250 in August and then had my cp.. I'm on a mission once I deliver this little girl... I gained 126lbs when I had my bad car accident 12 years ago and have been yo-yoing since.. no more. I'm ready to finally get committed for my daughter.


----------



## Eve

Sorry about the accident! Do you still suffer from pain as a result? :hugs:


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Eve said:


> Sorry about the accident! Do you still suffer from pain as a result? :hugs:

Thanks and yes. I broke my pelvis in four places, had three broken ribs, a lacerated kidney, and I now have a rod with four screws in my left hand. I deal with soreness in my hand, ribs, and pelvis constantly but I'm alive and here.. I was told I may never walk again and it took me a full 18 months of rehab to do it but you'd never know looking at me today that I had an issue...


----------



## hello_kitty

Gagrl - wow you've been through a lot. Glad you are ok now and blessed with a beautiful baby girl.

So when did you start gaining weight? I am hoping not to gain anything before 20 weeks.


----------



## Eve

Oh my goodness, that sounds horrifying :shock: I am so glad you are okay now, besides the continued pain but it definitely sounds like you're lucky to be alive.


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Kitty I gained 5lbs my first trimester and 5lbs since... I'm hoping to keep it under 10 more for the remainder of my pregnancy...

Eve very much so.. here is a picture of the car I was driving...
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0020.JPG
File size: 26.3 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Eve

:shock: That's unreal! You must have had someone watching over you that day to survive that! :hugs:


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Eve said:


> :shock: That's unreal! You must have had someone watching over you that day to survive that! :hugs:

I thank God everyday im here.


----------



## hello_kitty

That picture is scary. I agree with Eve, someone must have watched over you.

Soo...was able to update my ticker today. Down to 213.6 at 12wk2d. Hopefully I will see 210 soon. Only less than 4 lbs away.


----------



## Eve

That's awesome HK! So close! :D


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

HK that is awesome!! So close!!


----------



## WolfPup

This isn't really an apply more of a question. I hope that's okay. I am 5w 3d today and i went to my first appointment/ultrasound (originally doc thought I was further along which is why I had and ultrasound so early) But im 27, this is my first pregnancy and I weighed in at 296lbs today, which im upset about to begin with because ive lost over 100 lbs and no ive gained 50 back but my appointment went horrible, i felt like my doctor was basically prepping me for a miscarriage if i don't lose weight. Of course i understand that being overweight puts my health and the babies health at risk. any suggestions on how to lose some pounds so i don't lose my baby? I went from excited to terrified in one appointment..


----------



## hello_kitty

WolfPup said:


> This isn't really an apply more of a question. I hope that's okay. I am 5w 3d today and i went to my first appointment/ultrasound (originally doc thought I was further along which is why I had and ultrasound so early) But im 27, this is my first pregnancy and I weighed in at 296lbs today, which im upset about to begin with because ive lost over 100 lbs and no ive gained 50 back but my appointment went horrible, i felt like my doctor was basically prepping me for a miscarriage if i don't lose weight. Of course i understand that being overweight puts my health and the babies health at risk. any suggestions on how to lose some pounds so i don't lose my baby? I went from excited to terrified in one appointment..

Wow thats horrible for your doctor to say that! I've never heard of women miscarrying because they are overweight, although the risk of GD and premature birth goes up. 

As far as weight loss goes, I am experiencing morning sickness so that contributes to the weight loss. I am also eating low carb most of the time because my blood sugars are slightly elevated. Its under control now, but i'd like to keep it that way. I went into my 12 week appointment today and have lost a couple pounds at each appointment. Doctor wasnt pleased. He said he wants me to stay the same but not lose weight, so I dont know why your doc would push that. I weigh 213 today though, so maybe your case is a little different?


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

WolfPup said:


> This isn't really an apply more of a question. I hope that's okay. I am 5w 3d today and i went to my first appointment/ultrasound (originally doc thought I was further along which is why I had and ultrasound so early) But im 27, this is my first pregnancy and I weighed in at 296lbs today, which im upset about to begin with because ive lost over 100 lbs and no ive gained 50 back but my appointment went horrible, i felt like my doctor was basically prepping me for a miscarriage if i don't lose weight. Of course i understand that being overweight puts my health and the babies health at risk. any suggestions on how to lose some pounds so i don't lose my baby? I went from excited to terrified in one appointment..

Ugh that's horrible. I was 269 when I got pregnant.. honestly I've just been watching everything I put in my mouth, trying to drink more water, and try and exercise as much as I can.. even if it's just a ten minute walk.


----------



## Eve

I can't believe your doctor said that :( Wow.. that's horrible!


----------



## mummy_ellie09

Hi ladies, I've not posted for a while, just floated about a bit. 

Congratulations to you all on losing the weight so well :) I'm really pleased for you.

I've failed. Miserably. I've decided to carry on as I am for now til after we get back from the seaside, and then buckle down and get it shifted. I don't want to be a failure anymore


----------



## jessicasmum

Hi I too not posted on here in a good while but I'm back to taking small steps to losing weight. I'm going to break it down this time and not go in all guns blazing and hopefully doing this will help me finally succeed. I've started today and I'm just going to not eat takeaways and treats for now which we had all the time and my first goal is to lose 21 pounds and break it down to smaller goals.


----------



## hello_kitty

Welcome back Heather. Sounds like a nice plan! My goal is to maintain my weight at 210, and only put on 10 lbs for the rest of the pregnancy, so that I can hopefully weight less than 220 after delivery. Morning sickness is still horrible and I dont even feel like eating, so I wouldnt be surprised if I keep dropping, which wouldnt be my fault. Everyone's starting to give me a hard time because my weight keeps dropping, including my doctor. They have unrealistic expectations of me, and wont just let my body react naturally. Doc wants me to eliminate carbs (to control my blood sugar) and exercise for 30 min each day, yet when I lose weight naturally from it, I get the lecture. Pretty sure he will bring it up again next time, but I will just tell him its beyond my control.

so back to weight loss - I weigh 212.2 today.


----------



## jessicasmum

Thanks Lily :)

A lot of women lose in the beginning of pregnancy because of sickness even when they start out in the normal weight range so I don't see how your doctor can have a go at you about it because he must see loads of women that lose. It is out of your control like you said and as long as baby is showing as healthy that's all that matters.


----------



## hello_kitty

I am eating healthy and exercising more this pregnancy and cutting out as much carbs as I can, so even when the ms eases, it shouldnt be a surprise if I continued losing weight due to the habit changes and starting out obese. If you looked up low carb lifestyle, almost everyone who cuts out carbs loses a significant amount of weight. I dont want to lose a significant amount, but I cant control what my body wants to do. The only way for me to weigh the same is by eating carbs again. Its frustrating because I dont know what to do. I will just let it be, my bump is definitely growing and if he makes a comment (which I am sure he will) I will just tell him its not my fault.


----------



## jessicasmum

Your doctor sounds very contradictive, telling you to cut out carbs and expects you not to lose. Have you had the same doctor for all 3 pregnancies?


----------



## hello_kitty

Yupe, but with Zachary I lost 6 lbs first tri, then mostly maintained until 3rd tri.Afterwards I gained them back. With jayden I had no ms so I didnt lose anything but gained a total of 11 lbs by delivery.

With this baby, I down nearly 10 lbs already, so he's afraid baby's not getting proper nutrients or something. Its weird because I know some doctors who would push their patients to lose some weight if the mom started out big. Anyway, not stopping me from trying to reach 210.

I dont feel like I look smaller or anything, my pants still feel right in the hips and thighs so not losing weight in those areas, but I know its coming off somewhere.


----------



## hello_kitty

211.6 today. Almost 25 lb down.


----------



## jessicasmum

So close now Lily!


----------



## Eve

That's fab HK! 

I've not lost lol :blush: and am 170.8 now. Ugh.


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

I'm back to 278.. so 25 Weeks and only 9lb up from pre-pregnancy weight.


----------



## hello_kitty

Are you ovulating or waiting for AF Eve? That could be the cause of it.

Gagrl- thats awesome! I am up to 213.6! Still 10 lbs under my pre pregnancy weight, but darn it, almost 2 lb gain just from eating lol. Morning sickness is going away, so I really need to be careful now of what I put in my mouth.


----------



## Eve

Gagrl that's great! 

HK I fluctuate like that when I eat anything... it's so weird. 

I think so. I was 169 even this morning. I sure hope it keeps going down lol I need to keep on track and be more strict again. Easing off when at my goal and learn to maintain then, not now :haha:


----------



## weewdy

The scales are really annoying the life out me. I have been exercising more intensly, following a plan from my personal trainer and eating healthily BUT the minute i fo some intense exercise i gain weight, i know its only water weight and cant possibly be fat but it annoys the hell out me.


----------



## hello_kitty

MS is going away and I can finally eat again, and that also means my weight it creeping upwards. Nothing drastic, but I'm about 2 lbs heavier than my lowest. I really wanted to reach 210 and then maintain from there.


----------



## Eve

168.6! Back at my lowest :) Maybe by Sunday I will be 166-167 :) 

Sorry weight is creeping up HK but glad MS is going away! 

Weewdy- water and muscle, keep with it!!


----------



## hello_kitty

Thats awesome Eve! 

I am so frustrated, 213.2, which is a little bit lighter than 213.6. I try not to beat myself up over it because realistically my body is not working the same way as others on here, and my doc really wanted me to just maintain...so should I say goodbye to my goal of 210 and focus on not gaining? Im driving myself nuts over this.


----------



## Eve

I'd just focus on healthy eating choices all together :) I mean, if you're eating very healthy foods and not overindulging in treats you could still lose some likely without stressing over it.. even if you maintain, you're still losing!


----------



## mummy_ellie09

I don't even dare to get on the scales at the moment :( I'm so ashamed


----------



## Eve

^ :( :hugs: it's not easy. I spent years wishing I had stuck it out, or kept going etc... before I had the strength to keep at it. Your time will come hun :hugs:


----------



## Eve

165.4 this morning :D 61 pounds down! :D 4.6 pounds to my main goal I've had from day 1. I really think I can be exactly where I want to be by the time a year rolls around :) It's been a little over 8 months.


----------



## weewdy

Eve you are so close now. Well done.

I am down 3st in just over 3 months. I am 1 stone away from the lowest weight i can remember being, but having said that for my build etc i should probably be a stone lighter than that. I am completely going to go with how i feel at the time as to when i will start maintaining. Really enjoying things just now, eating healthy and loving the freedom i get at the gym.

Also just signed myself up to a 5k pretty mudder race for life. Something i could have only dreamt of this time last year. I have 7 weeks to get ready for it and even if i need to walk it i dont care because i have gained the confidence to go out and do it.


----------



## Eve

weewdy, that's fantastic! :D :D :D


----------



## hello_kitty

Awesome job girls! So excited for you all!


----------



## hello_kitty

I'm frantic right now because I am back up to 214.8. Weight is creeping up on me again. I did a mini workout yesterday and about to hit the gym now to make myself feel a little better.


----------



## Eve

Ahhh lots of fruit and veg hun!


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Baby girl finally decided to pop out this week... No longer do I just look fat..

https://i65.tinypic.com/jzcup2.jpg


----------



## hello_kitty

Nice bump gagrl!


----------



## Eve

Awe, love the bump pic! <3


----------



## Eve

168.6 This morning. I ate terrible for 2 days AND AF is still here... :roll: so I need to work very hard this week to get back down to where I was!


----------



## topsy

I have lost almost 40lbs from my highest weight :) can't wait to loose more. Xxx


----------



## hello_kitty

Well done topsy!


----------



## Eve

That's amazing Topsy! :D :D :D


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Topsy that's awesome


----------



## topsy

Thank you girls xxx


----------



## mummy_ellie09

Hello ladies :) Been a while, I hope you're all ok :)

Me? Erm....yeah. Embarrassed to say the least. I now weigh more than I've ever done in my life. Went on the scales for the first time in months and came in at 19st 5(271lbs) :cry: 

I HAVE to get this weight off :cry: Liam(OH) has set a date for our wedding, and I have 14 months to get it off. I NEED to get this weight off, I refuse to be a big bride. I've got myself back on myfitnesspal to get everything logged. 

Feeling very, very low right now :cry:


----------



## Eve

You can do this hun! I've got to get the rest of mine off by fall for my wedding (if all goes well) and I think it gives a good motivation! 

I was down to 163.8 but back up 2lbs from 2 days of crap eating! :brat:


----------



## mummy_ellie09

Thanks Eve, I hope so. 

And I know you can do it, and you'll look stunning :)


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Eve you got this!! I went for my appointment last week and total have gained 14lbs.. Weighed myself yesterday and I'm down 3lbs from that weight so it's right around 11lbs gained at 29 weeks. I'm honestly very happy with that number.


----------



## hello_kitty

You ladies can do it! 

Gagrl - thats really nice weight gain! Im 18 wkss today, still under prepregnancy weight but have gained 1-2 lbs of it back. I am hoping to not gain more than 10 lbs this entire pregnancy though.


----------



## Eve

That's great Gagrl and HK :D 

Thanks, Helen, I'm trying! I've been good with food and activity today. I do need to eat something else as I'm too far under my calorie goal but will pick something healthier like some pb toast or avocado and egg vs popcorn or chips.


----------



## mummy_ellie09

I joined Slimming world properly on Wednesday, and discovered I don't weigh what my scales said. Mine came in at 19st 5(271) but I'm 19st 2.5(about 268) I'm glad its not what I thought, but I'm still very disappointed in myself. I'm trying my hardest though, so watch this space xx


----------



## hello_kitty

Good luck Helen, you can do it! I cant wait to have baby so I can resume this journey again. You ladies will probably be wayyy ahead of me though lol.


----------



## topsy

mummy_ellie09 Good luck I am rejoining next fri hun. Have you done it before? I lost just over 3 stone last yr on it-Gained it all back and am just under 2 1/2 stone down this time. xxx


----------



## Eve

Stick with it Helen and you will be so darn glad you did!!!


----------



## weewdy

I have lost my way a bit in the last few weeks, made some bad food choices but still lost, just not as mich as i could have. I am averaging a 2lb loss per week and i am now 6lb away from the lowest weight i can remember, but i would like at least a stone off more than that.

Had a pretty good talk with my gym instructor, its good to get some positive feedback and motivation from someone who isnt emotionally attached. He has urged me not to give up as he could see me 'slacking' the last few weeks. He is also going to shadow me once a week and motivate me to push harder. He said he would hate for me to give in so close to home and advised that i have hit the wall everyone hits when going to the gym. The difference is i NEED to do this, i need to start liking myself for my own sanity. 

So in short i am 6lb away from prepregnancy weight (after 2 kids) this will be my goal for now. The 1st June is my deadline which is my sons birthday.


----------



## mummy_ellie09

Thank you ladies. I was naughty this morning and got on the scales and seem to only have lost 1.5 - which I guess is something, even though I was hoping for more - since I started on Thursday.


----------



## Eve

weewedy- I'm the same, but with no real loss in the last few weeks :hugs: and I'm so close to my main goal too. Frustrating isn't it?

Helen, you need to stick with it, you will keep seeing results and soon 1.5lbs will be 10-15-30 etc...! :D


----------



## weewdy

Eve it is highly frustrating. My body shape is changing but weight not so much!

I was doing my measurements the other day and was shocked to find my legs have shrunk 7 inches, i drew the circumference before and now on a piece of paper and was shocked with the difference. Sometimes its the small changes you dont notice over time that keeps you motivated.


----------



## topsy

Keep going girls you have both done si well 7 inches is amazing xxx


----------



## topsy

40lbs lost in total....Can't wait to get to 45 lbs xxx


----------



## Eve

Yay Topsy! 40lbs is awesome! 

I'm still hovering around the same... but had a whole weekend off track while on a mini vacation eating out and having chocolate lol so I didn't expect to see the 150's from that mess ;) but it was so fun! 

Weewdy-measurements don't lie! Yay for losing inches! :D :D :D


----------



## topsy

Hunny glad you are still the same hunny ;) xxx


----------



## hello_kitty

you guys are making me sooo jealous! I cant wait to have baby so I can be on a strict diet again and have the pounds melt off. At this point, I've come to accept that the weight wont be falling off for me anymore, I am lucky to stay aroudn the same for weeks now around 214 range.


----------



## topsy

HK you are doing the MOST important job in the world hunny-It will melt off once you have had LO 214 is fab hunny :hugs: xxxx


----------



## weewdy

I have had a horrendous few weeks. My dad took ill and needed major surgery ended up in icu/hdu and spent 10 days on hospital. He is now finally home. It has took effect on my eating, never ate for days then gorged for days etc. I kept up with the exercise when i could. I havent put any weight on, apart from 1.5lbs which i think is actually my true weight and the lower one only appeared for 1 days and was most likely a mistake. Need to get my eating back on track, just hope i can find my motivation again.


----------



## Eve

HK you will have baby and get right back on the loss train! Right now, you're growing a human, and that's a lot of work! ;)

Weewdy- So sorry to hear about your dad! Glad he's home now! <3


----------



## weewdy

How is everyone doing?

I am back on track, lost another 9lbs since last update and 1lb away from the 170s which i never imagined i would see.


----------



## hello_kitty

weewdy said:


> How is everyone doing?
> 
> I am back on track, lost another 9lbs since last update and 1lb away from the 170s which i never imagined i would see.

Thats awesome! I bet you'll get there in a blink of an eye. AFM, I am still pregnant lol.


----------



## topsy

Well done Weedy.

I keep pinging between a 38-42 lbs loss, need to get to 305lbs to have a 45 lbs loss.

xxxx


----------



## hello_kitty

So despite beging pregnant, I am still tracking my weight gain because I dotn want to gain too much and weigh over 220 lbs after delivery. So far I am nearly 28 wks and hovering around 216-217 which is still within goal of not going past 220 lbs. If I end up weighing 220 lb by delivery, adn lose 10 lbs immediately after birth, that will put me at 210 which is lower than what I weighed before I fell pregnant, I will be super happy with that.

I really want to start where I left off, vs weighing more than I did pre pregnancy and having to start all over from scratch.


----------



## weewdy

Well 4lb lost this week gets me to the 75lb lost mark. I am going to reach 100lbs off hopefully and then start to maintain fingers crossed. Its 24 weeks to christmas so that is my aim.

Been working extra hard the last few weeks at the gym, pushing myself more and more


----------



## topsy

You girls are BOTH doing fab :) well done xxxx


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

So I'm up about 23lbs and I have a week until my EDD.. so I hopefully will end up either right below or right at 25lbs total gained with my first pregnancy... Although more than I wanted I'm not crazy upset about it.


----------



## hello_kitty

all of you gals are doing great!

I havent been eating much lately, I get full pretty fast hence the maintaining and not gaining. I have a feeling that before I deliver I might go up to 220 though.


----------



## weewdy

Why oh why is the scale not moving?????

I have been doing at least 1hr of interval training and weights per day and ove not lost in 10 days, so disheartening when the scale doesnt move.


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

I'm at the home stretch and games a total of 26lbs.. more than what I wanted but a start to where I need to go once this baby comes out


----------



## hello_kitty

Any day now Gagrl! I have about 10 weeks to go because I will be getting induced at 39 weeks. Still a couple lbs under pre pregnancy weight. 218.6 today.


----------



## weewdy

Does anyone know where Eve has gone? Not seen an update from her recently


----------



## hello_kitty

weewdy said:


> Does anyone know where Eve has gone? Not seen an update from her recently

Was wondering the same thing. She hasnt been on this thread or her weight loss thread...I think its been a month? Hope she's doing ok.


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

My baby is 10 days old and I'm already bank in pre pregnancy pants.. they are a bit tight but I'm so surprised I'm able to fit in them already. I got on the scale a few days ago and I had already lost 15lbs. Once I get cleared to go to the gym and swim again... I will be hitting it hard and really working on my self..


----------



## weewdy

Congratulations gagrlinpitt!

Hope you are both keeping well. Dont rush yourself back into exercise. I tried that after my son was born and ended up sickening myself off and putting on more weight.


----------



## hello_kitty

Congrats Gagrl! I have 8 weeks left to go and weigh about 218 now. Hopefully I dont go past 220. Cant wait to see how much I weigh after giving birth. Hoping I can go below 200 before baby's 1 month old.


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

Last week at 40 weeks vs this week.. One week postpartum
 



Attached Files:







B8D0EB1B-9161-4C44-A242-7154AEB31050.jpg
File size: 50.2 KB
Views: 3


----------



## weewdy

Dont know whats happened to me, ive lost that drive and determination i had. I seriously need to get a grip and get back on it!


----------



## hello_kitty

Gagrl - you look great for being 1 week postpartum!

weedy - Im sorry you lost the determination =(. Did you gain back the weight or at a standstill right now? Its hard, but you can do it!


----------



## weewdy

I havent put any weight on but seriously lacking motivation to lose more. Picking at food i wouldnt normally look at and im having to force myself to go to the gym.


----------



## hello_kitty

How is everyone doing? I had my baby on 9/22, and he will be 3 weeks tomorrow. So I am pleased to say that I did end up weighing less than my pre pregnancy weight after delivery. At 1 week postpartum, 209.4 was my lowest. I weigh 210.2 this morning. I havent started on any sort of weight loss plan yet because I am still trying to allow my body time to recover. I am breastfeeding though, so I am pretty sure thats playing a role with my weight loss. Hoping I can weigh 200 by Halloween.


----------



## topsy

Congratulations on Bubba hunny and lack of weight gain hunny.

I am still stuck at 31 lbs loss xxx


----------



## Gagrlinpitt

I'm down 31.4lbs from date of delivery.. I only gained 23lbs during my entire pregnancy so I'm pretty excited right now!!


----------



## hello_kitty

Thanks topsy! You can do it hun, just take it slowly and you will start losing again!

Gagrl - great job! Are you currently breastfeeding atm? Reason I am asking is because I want to go low carb again and start working out but i am scared its going to decrease my milk supply. I am currently 208.6 today. Only 8.6 lb to go til I see 200! I cant believe it! I cant believe I got to start where i left off prior to pregnancy. Really saves so much time.


----------



## hello_kitty

207.4 today! Weight is dropping slowly but I haven't been doing anything so some is better than nothing. 7.4 more to go.


----------

